# Nov and Dec 2WW Testers ~ TCC with TX



## Frankie B

Hello and Welcome to your 
New home Nov and Dec 2WW Testers 

Everyone is welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
say Hi on the thread and add your test day plus what treatment your having and we'll add you to the list 

 Love, luck and babydust 

       ​ [csv]
Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome


ncbiggs2005, 15th Oct, ICSI
KStar, 15th Oct, IVF,  
ClaireC1154, 15th Oct, ICSI,  
Stiffydill, 15th Oct, TBC,  
kelly jane, 16th Oct, ICSI
goonie4life, 17th Oct, ICSI
rosalita, 17th Oct, TBC,  
desxxx, 18th Oct, IVF,  
Bertiantonio, 18th Oct, IVF,  
sarahdweena, 19th Oct, ICSI
blondieh, 21st Oct, ICSI
Irritatingblonde, 21st Oct, TBC,  
Chazrab, 22nd Oct, ICSI
Claire the minx, 22nd Oct, DIUI,  
JoJay, 22nd Oct, DEICSI
Hopeful Hazel, 22nd Oct, DICSI,  
Pinkpixie, 23rd Oct, FET,  
Dreamingbaby, 23rd Oct DIVF,  
Vikula, 24th Oct, TBC,  
Austin, 25th Oct, ICSI
Beccibo, 25th Oct, TBC,  
Baby Maram, 25th Oct, IVF,  
Bluestart, 26th Oct, ICSI
LMCL, 26th Oct, TBC
Hornauth, 28th Oct, IVF,  
Julesrules, 28th Oct, IVF,  
Camilla, 29th Oct, IVF,  
Mrs Mock, 30th Oct, TBC,  
Yvonne80, 30th Oct, ICSI,  
Yaya, 31st Oct, IVF
amberboo, 1 Nov, TBC,  
Cheekymonkey, 1st Nov, FET
Mouette, 1st Nov, TBC,  
Blanchedubois, 2 Nov, IVF,  
Izzilu, 2nd Nov, ICSI
KellyJane, TBC, TBC   
41yroldnewbie, 3rd Nov, ICSI,  
Mel99, 3rd Nov, ICSI
Leann, 4th Nov, Clo,  
Hope and Grace, 4th Nov, IUI,  
SunnyBee, 4th Nov, DEIVF,  
Lynz26, 6th Nov, DIUI
K-M, 6th Nov, TBC,  
BridgetJ, 6th Nov, IVF
Kbunny, 7th Nov, ICSI,  
Rosiepie, 7th Nov, IVF
Jo557, 8th Nov, IUI
angx, 8th Nov, FET
Rungirl, 8th Nov, IUI,  
nylaboo, 9th Nov, FET,  
HopeHopeHope, 9th Nov, IVF
Macgyver, 10th Nov, ICSI,  
Notty, 10th Nov, ICSI,  
Jane123, 10th Nov, ICSI
Helpfulsis, 10th Nov, IVF,  
Jules18080, 11th Nov, ICSI,  
Lizchill, 11 Nov, IVF,  
HHitchen, 11th Nov, IVF,  
Anthu, 11 Nov, TBC,   
Jen74, 11th Nov, ICSI,  
Meme2, 12 Nov, TBC
Billie86, 12th Nov, ICSI,  
Linnyhope, 12 Nov, ICSI
nm3891, 14th Nov, ICSI
Stillwaiting081, 15th Nov, FET
Bestbean, 15th Nov, IVF
Mollymittens, 16th Nov, ICSI
Osborne, 16th Nov, ICSI
Kitty71, 17th Nov, TBC
Marie10, 18th Nov, DEIVF
Kadoll, 19th Nov, TBC
Nubia, 20th Nov, ICSI
Lisa73, 20th Nov, TBC
Aerdna, 22nd Nov, TBC
JimJam183, 22nd Nov, DEIVF
iwannabigbelly, 23rd Nov, IVF
[/csv]  

A new thread will be started at the beginning of every month. So testers from Sept will be removed. 

Once the 2ww is over, it can be a mind field of what to do next....   Fertility Friends are here to help you through the next part of your journey. Getting a BFN is awful and upsetting, we have boards here to help you. Negitive Cycle ~ CLICK HERE Inbetween Cycles ~ CLICK HERE Peer Support for any post treatment questions ~CLICK HERE

    

You may be one of the lucky ones!! We also have a great pregnancy area just for you.  

Bun in the Oven ~ CLICK HERE

Peer Support, Pregnancy ~ CLICK HERE

Any problems please feel free to contact Frankie B by PM's.


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Sparkle, Im so sorry hon   

Camilla/Yvonne thanks for your responses and wishes - yes I am on cylogest although was also on them last time. 

Fingers crossed til Wed eh?     

Camilla - fab news re your HCG levels - does this mean you arent flying or have you been given the all clear? 

xx


----------



## IzziLu

Oh Sparkle hunny, so sorry, was keeping everything crossed for you    Big         sweetie


----------



## Jules18080

Oh sparkle I'm so sorry     

Sorry 41 don't know enough to help  

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## IzziLu

Newbie, if you were on cyclogest last time and bled through them but haven't this time that definitely seems like a good sign,       for Wednesday hun!

Camilla, fab news on the HCG levels - guess you'll be staying here then   

Driving myself nuts, less than 24 hours til testing and I can't think about anything else, have barely done a scrap of work this morning


----------



## Kitten 80

Book marking peeps


----------



## Billie86

hiya ladies, could i please join this thread

i test on the 12th, had et on saturday 30th first time with icsi and had 1 blast tranfered and 2 blast in the freezer


----------



## Jules18080

Hi izzilu .. I don't know how you can concentrate babes I'm going   and I've git ages yet. I booked the 2ww off x good luck  

Welcome Billie xx


----------



## kbunny

Hi girls,

Do we have to bedrest  for most of the 2ww wait ? I am stretched out of the sofa ,but not the bed  
I was told 30 min walk is ok . and no long drives .getting fed up staying at home ! 

I want to go to the shops just to time pass ,dh doesnt think its a good idea


----------



## IzziLu

Jules, I thought I'd arranged the 2WW off as EC was on Sunday 17th but the clinic gave me tomorrow as test date so back to work today     

KBunny I think the trick is to be gentle on yourself and do what you feel comfortable with although bed rest is possibly taking it a bit far! The most important thing is not to lift anything too heavy... hope you manage to pass the time ok


----------



## Kitten 80

I was sofa bound for the first week then I did genle walk now and then


----------



## Notty

Hi girls,

Sparklepink, i'm so sorry hun. take care xxx

K bunny-My clinic says you should just get on with life as normal and bed rest is not required. I'm not supposed to do anything too strenuous but things like going to the shops are fine they say. Everyone has different oppinions about what you should do and you have to do whatever you feel comfortable with. My own oppinion is that if it is going to work it will regardless of whether you rest or do light activity. During my last tx I lost my dad, I was 26 at the time and it was a compete shock. I was a complete mess but it still worked. It was by far the most stressful time of my life. Our bodies are designed to get pregnant during normal every day activity. Just do whatever feels right to you. Good luck xxx

Hope everyone is ok girls xxx


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Notty I agree, I think we can overdo the underdoing!  Just as long as you take it easy on ET day and the day after then you can just go about your normal life but without the drinking/smoking/lifting heavy weights!  After all plenty of women fall pregnant without even knowing.

As my acupuncturist said when I called in 4 days after ET to see if she could give me any treatment - no need, now its down to nature!


----------



## leann

Bookmarking.

    sparkle - chin up huni x


----------



## rosie pie

Sparkle, I am so sorry to read your news, try and be strong (a large glass of wine may help with numbing some of the pain)   

Anyone else testing on Monday 8th, and got horrible period type back ache? mine just won't go away. I can't even talk about the ivf without crying and had half a glass of champayne at my sisters yesterday to try and improve my mood, mainly because I don;t think it has worked. I think I need to test on sunday so can cry all day before work on monday.

Any testers for tomorrow, I will pray for you tonight lol


----------



## MrsMock

Sparklepink - so sorry Hun     

Kbunny - I took the week off ET off and lounged around at home, went shopping, generally chilled out - no heavy lifting but cerrtainly wasn't bed bound.  Sofa maybe but only because my job is stressful so I wanted to switch off completetley.  Went for gentle walks, no hoovering    etc.


----------



## yaya

Sparklepink, I'm so sorry things didn't work out for you this time.    Take some time out for yourselves, then come back when you're ready. 

Take care xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Congrats to those who have their BFP's   

  to all those who got BFN this time but keep your chin and and your time will come!! x x


----------



## rungirl

Sparkel - i'm so so sorry hunny,


----------



## Jules18080

Hi 41, notty, mrsmock I took the two weeks off as my job is v stressful and they wouldn't leave me alone   this way I can rest, try and sleep and potter around.... Decided if I went to work and it wasn't successful I would resent them   having said that 4dpt I'm going stir crazy  

Is there anything I really shouldn't do? 


Good luck lizzilu


----------



## Notty

Rosie- Try not to worry about back pain. Just wondered why your waiting until 8th Nov to test if you had ET on 22nd. I think 2 weeks after ET is well enough? Has your clinic advised you to wait? Think I would probably test on Sunday too, would prefer some time to get used to the result before going too work. Good luck xxx


----------



## Notty

Jules- I am going mad too. Too much time to think. I think it's just common sense really, if your tired then sleep if not keep your mind active at least. Where are you having your IVF? x


----------



## Jules18080

Hi Notty

IVF at CRM in London and consultant is Adrian Lower. what about you?

Jules x


----------



## Notty

Hi Jules

ICSI at Liverpool Womens Hosp, consultant Charles Kingsland xxxx

Hope you are feeling ok. One minute I'm really positive the next I'm the opposite. i just hope they are sunuggling in well now! xxx


----------



## Lizchil

Kbunny - Hope your ok, and not going too in sane    I had ET last thursday (28th) Im probably going over the top but I have had loads of lying down periods and pottering around the house.  Reading and TV is keeping me sane, and Im going to continue that until thursday, I read Zita West Book and she recommends rest a week after ET as she said you need lots of blood flow to the urterus, if you exercise too much the blood flow goes to your extremeties.  But I think cos its my first IVF I want to do everything possible for it to succeed, Ive a stressful job as a nurse, so Im having 2 weeks off now, and doing bugger all! lol  
I think like the other girls say, its up to how you feel and what your body tells you.  By the end of this week Im sure Ill venture out and about and try and get to normality.  Take care xxx


----------



## Jules18080

Notty I feel the same way, one minute sure it's ok the next thinking it's all going wrong    positive thinking for us both xxxxx

Lizchil I'm doing the exactly the same for the same reasons xx


----------



## Sunny Bee

sparkle huni i am so so sorry     what can i say huni   its tough xxxxxxx



sorry going to be a me post this one.. i am due to test 4th nov but have booked to see GP on the 3rd nov for hcg bloods. for those who remember frim last thread  had implantation bleed 4 days ago .   and was over the moon although still to test i knew i had a BFP.  BUT sadly same as last psoitive test ,  I have had an immune response from my T8 cells ( white blood cells). i was up for 5half hours last night in a high fever with very bad pains i womb.   sad to say that i think its over for us as it replicates the same type of fever we had last time, got a BFP but lost bubs at 6wks .

now just gotta ride the dragon roleercoaster and see what the bloods say.. even a HPT aint worth it as it can predict wat the hcg levels are. i willneed 2 tests id poditive 2 dys apart to check the levels are rising/falling .

praying one embie has survived my traumatic immune system       but think i am being a bit delusional here

the immune response has to do with my multiple scerosis auto immune disorder and nthing can really help it get better . steriods or usual immune drugs dont help they just make worse   ah well as i said we gotta wait and see . sorry to bring a downer on the thread 

good luck to all 

love sunny xxxx


----------



## BridgetJ

Hi, I hope you don't mind me gatecrashing your thread, but I've been quietly watching and sharing your news/emotions for the last couple of weeks now.
I'm on my 2nd week of the 2ww - test date is 6th November  and can't believe how sensitive I'm being to any new aches and pains and wondering if they're good or bad signs.
I'm lucky enought to work from home so have started back today and have to say this time(previous attempts 4) feels really different and far more natural, if that makes sense?
I know you don't know me but my thoughts are with you Sunny and everyone else on this journey- (God I sound like an X Factor contestant don't I!)
BJ
o


----------



## angx

Hi
I had FET 27th my test date is the 8th. My fingers are crossed for me and everyone else. x


----------



## rosie pie

Notty, oops yes I am going mad, I had ET on Monday 25th so that is why am going to test on Sunday 7th. The trouble is 
this is AF backache and it doesn't seem to go away......................I am not thinking that I will get the result we so want, 
and am trygin to prepare for it. Last time I tested early and got a pos followed by a neg (stupid me) the thing is I had some bak
backache last time.
I am being very horrible to my DH, it is a good job he loves me.....he is just an easy target and I feel gulity because I know
how much he wants this. thanks for all of your support all of you. Loads of love to tomorrows testers


----------



## rungirl

Rosie pie - Stay positive and don't idea to not test early, i tested early once and got a bfp, and two days later negative then af started, think its worst than just bfn!  I'm due to test on the 7th too.    


Angx - i'm keeping everything crossed for you, just one more week to go     


BridgetJ - Glad its feeling more natural this time, i do know what you mean, i feel like that too.  Stay postive    


Sunnybee - Stay positvie, i remember you posting about your implantation bleed, i hope the blood tests show your blood levels rising nicely.  I'm taking steroids for this cycle as i have suffered three mc, and hope that this will make a difference.  Thinking of you hunny.


Hi to Jules, notty, Lizchil and 41 - sending you all lots of sticky vibes xxxxx


----------



## ninamumbest

Picking up on the point about activity levels during the 2ww.  I was told gentle walking was fine but I couldn't do any exercise or heavy lifting.  My issue is that I have a 9month old daughter who has just started crawling and I need to spend a lot of my day chasing around after her, picking her up etc.  I'm worried that I am screwing up any chance of the embies implanting because I can't rest.  Does anyone have any experience/knowlege of successful IVF whilst taking care of a crawler/toddler?


----------



## Jules18080

Thanks Rungirl.
       for all those testers tomorrow xxx


----------



## kellyjayne

frankie - can you update me on the list to a BFP, fanx xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nattee

Its been a few days ladies i just wanted to congratulate the new preggers crew   and offer comfort to those not so lucky this time.  

I also wanted to sprinkle some  on this thread to make it EXTRA lucky for you wonderful ladies.   its a positive one.

     for you all and lots of   xxx


----------



## E3021

Hi all,

Can I join you?
Just had my ET today and so have joined the 2WW, am testing on 11th November.
This is our second IVF - this time we went for ICSI on clinic advice. The first cycle got a BFP but sadly at the 7 week scan it was a blighted ovum.
Am really praying that this time will be our time - fourth time lucky as they say. We put two blastocysts back so hopefully will have double the joy in 2 weeks. 
Any tips for what to do and what not to do? I've read the stuff about not lifting heavy things etc. Keep seeing bits and pieces about pineapple - can anyone enlighten me?

Good luck to everyone.
xxx


----------



## Lizchil

liz3021 -good luck with your journey    I test also on the 11th, yes Im eating chunks of fresh pineapple everyday since ET, it contains an enzyme which helps with implantation, and Im drinking at least 2-3litres water a day.  Ill try anything    good luck. x

rosie pie - I had ET on the 28th and have had on and off AF type pains and backache ever since, its driving me mad with worry, just dont know what to make of it, is it good or bad? think ill have aged 10 years after all this lol    love liz x


----------



## stillwaiting081

Hello Ladies,

I'm back again in this dreaded  ! Jes had my FET 2day (with 2 embies) n my otd is on 15th Nov...plz add me 2 the list...ne1 else having otd same as mine? Ladies,    4 all of us n good luck 2 every1   !


----------



## rungirl

Hi could you add me to the list otd is 8th Nov, thanks hun


----------



## Sunny Bee

wow!  mad ammount of posting on here.. good lck to all the newbie PUPO girls      

rungirl thank you so much for your positive words... i amhanging in there   for a BFP on wendesday/thursday bloods

good luck to everyone testing  this week        and   
   


love sunny   xxxx


----------



## Notty

nina-I don't have any advice but just wanted to say that I have the same worry. My daughter is 15 months old, full of energy and getting very heavy. I think we just have to remember that everyone in the world who has more than one child has got pregnant whilst running round after the other. I do worry too though. x


----------



## nylaboo

Hi Ladies,
For the list I have had FET and OTD is 9th November.

Sunny - I hope it all works out ok. I think you are amazing for dealing with your MS as well as all the infertility stuff.   

Sparkle - I am so sorry hun.   

Hope everyone else is doing ok and keeping up the PMA!!!   

Well I am nearly a week down...  

Question ... clinic have told me to test on 9th, 2 weeks after blast FET. I have read that you can get a test 10 days after blast transfer? Opinions welcomed please.   

  Take care all, NX


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Rungirl thanks for ur wishes, same to you too hon

nylaboo I asked same question myself. The hospital said 11days post 5 day blast is fine but they would still get me to check after 14 days to be sure. 

I'm contemplating testing tomorrow as run out of pessaries and pregnacare on wed! Not sure I can handle a bfn though as this is my last go, want to hang on to the illusion as long as possible   

have heard pineapple, baby aspirin, brazil nuts and milk all good, think lots of protein. 

Xxx


----------



## Jules18080

Evening all ... Having of a moment so thought I would snap myself out of it by messaging. Day 5 after 3 day tomorrow and getting pains in my belly   I'm sure all is ok but you know what it's like   

Good luck tomorrow all you lovely testers xxxx


----------



## Sunny Bee

jules ~ hopefuuly its day 8 implantation with thoswe fab embies .   hang in ther huni     


Newbie~ go for broke huni if you need pessaries i was luck with mylast BFp to get them off my GP. depends on GP and how the roulette wheel turns in your area. but ask there before buying  by la they are meant ot suppost a BFP any way they have too. it took my chemist 36hrs to get them in as they didnt have enough. but they did have some . so you'll be fine if you need pessaries.     i know you were going to wait on hubby til wednesday. i'll be HPT early wed morning . it may be my last go if these meds dont work   and hand holding moment   . i do have a feeling though about you huni so good luck      


nylaboo~ thanks for your vote of encouragement huni mwah!  i did a fresh transfer of blasts and am testing 12 days after ET so full 17 days since EC. so goodness knows on when and why  test dates vary from clinic to clinic ?     lots of vibes of positivity though your way xxxx

lots of lve everyone else ...too many name to remember      have the vibes all mwah!

love sunny   xxxx


----------



## Always hope

Hi all,

Another on the 2ww and going crazy but great to have soo many others in the same boat...we had ET on 28th Oct in Spain with ED, first attempt and have been very positive until this 2ww..took it very easy last three days as DH was home, but back to reality today with school run, homework etc, am avoiding lifting like my darling nephew who constantly has his hands up to me and I feel soo bad not picking him up.. also no hoovering and deffinetly no lifting my DS who is six, again hard, have told him my back is sore...other than that doing normal things but at a slower pace and have a rest when I can... played the Wii today with DS.. great distraction and no real effort..

Congrats to all the BFP's and my heart goes out to the BFN's, fingers crossed for next time...

Everything crossed and lots of postive thoughts and wishes to those testing over the next


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Aww thanks sunny     to you too. X


----------



## rosie pie

Lizchil - sorry to hear you also have backache, is it all the time?, and do you normally get AF backache?, I do which is why I worry, I wish it would b**ger off! How are you feeling otherwise, i hope your AF pains are not too bad.
Loads of love and luck to all of tomorrows testers


----------



## Allijab

Just reading and bookmarking girls

Jules


----------



## Jules18080

Thanks sunny


----------



## Notty

Jules- hope your feeling a bit better. Is the pain really bad. I am getting quite a few twinges. Think I'm just obsessing too much. Just got a twinge in my wrist too but that didn't send me into a frenzy!!! It is mental torture isn't it? xxx


----------



## Notty

lizchil- how's your back? try not to worry. I know it's easier said than done xxx


----------



## nylaboo

I have got backache too. Not sure if it is due to sitting down a lot more though?


----------



## Lizchil

rosiepie - hi there, yes i wish mine would bugger off as well! think im stressing over it too much, the back ache could be lying too much, but I dont really get back ache when i have a AF, I feel i have a constant AF type feeling, I had it all day saturday, nothing sunday, and then again today, but its so soon after ET?? Im wondering if its the progesterone from the suppossoteries. My husband keeps trying to tell me to be positive, and im trying   Hope everyone else is good xxxx


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Ok, ladies, seems I am one of the first men down this month - WAY ahead of OTD - AF arrived with a vengeance today   Very sad to be reporting this as it was my 2nd round of IUI and I was feeling so positive.

What can you do hey? One thing that would help me is knowing whether it's common to get AF so early after stimulated IUI (Menopur followed by HCG release shot) - both cycles I've got AF on 11 DPO. My doc says this is normal (i.e. to be so erratic on meds) and that I don't need progesterone (I'm a hit hung up on a possible deficiency although my natural cycles have been fine). Has anyone had anything similar happen to them please?

I have to wait a cycle until we can try our final IUI as I have a cyst (nothing serious, but could be confused with a follicle during scanning so necessary to wait). Maybe an enforced wait is a good thing as DP and I very upset.

Worst part is that I have family visiting and I had to spend 3 hours in Hamley's this afternoon watching everyone else's beautiful children and wondering if I'd ever share the experience with my own. Made me want to cry . . .


----------



## nylaboo

Hope and grace I am so sorry hunni   . Sorry don't know anything about IUI. xx


----------



## IzziLu

Hopeandgrace, I am so sorry honey      I know it must be so difficult at the moment but I'm sure your time will come. I'm afraid I don't know anything about IUI but I'm surprised you're not being offered progesterone support, hope that pesky cyst clears and you can get on with your next tx when you're ready    

Lizchil, hope that back improves    I don't want to cause panic but I think it's pineapple juice you want for the selenium, not pineapple chunks as the enzyme you mention is contra-indicated in pregnancy and is destroyed in the pressing of the fruit for juice... check out the 2WW frequently asked questions thread (sorry not sure how to post a link   )

Jules      hope those pains are good ones   

Newbie, if you test tomorrow we'll be testing together - good luck hun        

Anyone else testing tomorrow? Good luck to anyone who is


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Thanks so much IzziLu and Nylaboo.

Yup, there's nothing much one can do except hope and pray and try and carry on with good grace (when really you want to scream and cry and shout at the world!)


----------



## Hopeandgrace

PS Sunny Bee, I hope everything's going to be okay - I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you      

And everyone else too, of course


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Hope I'm sorry hon


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Quick update for you-decided to breakopen one of my two hpts this morning-anyway don't know what I did but the error signal appeared! Decided it was gods way of telling me to wait til tomorrow so am not going to try again til then.
Can't wait for dp to get home tomorrow evening, although must confess I think I would have driven him mad in last two weeks! 
Have a good day all and thinking of those testing. Xx


----------



## lynz26

Good Morning All,

Well.... my positivity is diminishing rapidly. I am 12 dpdiui and AF is not due until Thursday, yet last night i started to get some pinkish discharge (TMI.. sorry). Not as bad as AF but accompanied with some cramping. I have got up this morning and it is the same again. I guess I will have to wait for full AF but Feeling gutted right now as yesterday my clinic confirmed a good level of progesterone suggesting that I had definitely ovulated. This would be the first time in a long time that the ovulation had happened. To top it off my pregnancy tests arrived in the post yesterday which just adds insult to injury! Still hoping for the chance to use them!

Sorry for the grumpy post!   

Sending baby dust to all the 2ww ladies and hoping to be able to stay on this thread for just a little bit longer....  

Lyndsay


----------



## Jules18080

I am so sorry Hope and Grace sending you lots of    , would your family not allow you to skipnthe trip today? People who aren't going through this don't realise how painful it can be   




IzziLu thank you for checking in, they have calmed down now and I am trying to take each day as it comes    

Notty I'm the same and I think as the days go by I am focused on every twinge and ache.  


Silly question has anyone got a v sensitive scalp from all of this


----------



## Macgyver

JUST BOOK MARKING AS ON MOB HOPE EVERYONE IS OKSO SORRY SPARKLEPINK- CUDDLES LOOK AFTER YOURSELF SWEETIE XXXSTILL IN SOMERSET AND OFF TO SEE THE CHEEDER GORGE CAVES THIS MORNINGHOPE EVERYONE TESTING TODAY GETS BFPLUV MAC AND THE PUMPKIN SEEDS


----------



## Macgyver

HOPE IS AM SO SORRY SWEETIE SENDING YOU LOADS OF CUDDLES LOOK AFTER YOURSELF XX LUV MAC XX


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Thanks, Jules. Maybe I should have begged off the trip to Hamley's, but it's so hard to now what's best to do . . . I figured I shouldn't have sat at home moping, but as soon as I was there I realised being home with a cup of tea and without 1000's of children probably would have been a bit better!!  

Lyndsay - I'm so sorry to hear that . . . is there a chance it's implantation? Though as I write that I know how well we all know our own bodies and sometimes you can just tell it's AF on her way. This little wait until you know it's definitely AF is the worst worst worst part . . .you sort of know it is, but are still hoping it's not.   Your big hope is waning and there's just a small, teeny tiny hope flickering that maybe you'll be one of the lucky one's that was convinced you were getting your AF when hey presto, you were actually PG! Really hope it's not AF coming, but if it is, hope she doesn't keep you hanging too long. If it is AF        

Thanks McGyver


----------



## lynz26

Hopeandgrace said:


> Thanks, Jules. Maybe I should have begged off the trip to Hamley's, but it's so hard to now what's best to do . . . I figured I shouldn't have sat at home moping, but as soon as I was there I realised being home with a cup of tea and without 1000's of children probably would have been a bit better!!
> 
> Lyndsay - I'm so sorry to hear that . . . is there a chance it's implantation? Though as I write that I know how well we all know our own bodies and sometimes you can just tell it's AF on her way. This little wait until you know it's definitely AF is the worst worst worst part . . .you sort of know it is, but are still hoping it's not.  Your big hope is waning and there's just a small, teeny tiny hope flickering that maybe you'll be one of the lucky one's that was convinced you were getting your AF when hey presto, you were actually PG! Really hope it's not AF coming, but if it is, hope she doesn't keep you hanging too long. If it is AF
> 
> Thanks McGyver


Thank you Hopeandgrace - Trying to stay positive and just get on with the day until I know for definite. I'm sure we all now that this is easier said than done!

Lyndsay


----------



## Jules18080

Sending you loads of love Hope and Grace   ^

Lyndsay I do hope all is ok sending you loads of     

41 thinking of you xxx 

Hey to everyone else xx
Jules


----------



## kbunny

Hi All,

good luck to all testing today .
rosepie  fingers crossed for your test on sunday .  be postive .
I been having mild backaches , I thought its to do with the implantion .    
Tks lizchil  I am  trying relax . another 5days to test date.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hi all, 

CONGRATS TO ALL THOSE NOW PUPO!!! Hope the next 2 weeks dont drive you too made!! 

  to anyone who got BFNs this time aroung, we will eventually, just have to wait slightly longer!!

CONGRATS TO ALL THOSE WHO GOT BFPs woo x x


----------



## Lizchil

IZZilu - Hi thanks for your message and advice, yes ive read the link about pineapple, my god ive been eating fresh chunks, and like you said it contains another enzyme what can contract the womb! not eating it now!  xxx


----------



## Jules18080

Hi Lizchil

I've been eating pineapple too   would you mind sending on any info you have xxx

Jules x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

so is pineappe good or not? all so confusing!!! x


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Here's a link from Frequently asked Questions on the 2ww:

Why do people suggest Pineapple Juice?
Pineapple contains selenium...and selenium (an anti-oxident) helps promote a healthy womb lining which is why it is thought to aid implantation. Pineapple also contains an enzyme called bromelain which is contraindicated during pregnancy as it may cause uterine contractions (many people, especially in Asian cultures, suggest eating fresh pineapple to induce labour if overdue)....however, during processing this delicate enzyme is destroyed which is why its ok to drink pineapple juice in moderation when ttc or pg but not to eat fresh pineapple/pineapple pieces etc .

The preferred juice to drink is fresh, pressed or "not from concentrate"....although not the best, its still ok to drink "from concentrate"...all this means is that the pineapple pulp has been frozen or freeze dried for exportation and then reconstituted with water.

A small glass of pineapple juice a day is supposed to be good but there are also many other food sources richer in selenium than pineapple (brazil nuts included!)

This link provides some info on selenium & a list of food souces:

http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/selenium.asp

/links


----------



## rosie pie

kbunny, thank you for your very kind words. Please can I ask you a question as I see you are with ARGC. I am convinced this cycle hasn't owrk (I am sorry if I upset anyone by being so negative) but i have period back ache, am horrible and am beside myself as to the next step. i have thought that we should go to ARGC next and have prepared nyself for the expense (we have already
spent 10K as I had a private lap and laser in April 2010. Is there a long waiting list that you know of and really what would you say has been the main difference from your last treatment. I can't bear the thought of a another cycle but I love
my DH so much and he really wants half me half him so I feel I have to do all I can. I would love to hear what you think 
thanks so much xx


----------



## rosie pie

kBUNNY - sorry and also what is a follicular cycle please?


----------



## Jules18080

Thank you!


----------



## Lizchil

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is ok, it sounds like its better to drink pineapple juice rather than eat fresh chunks (like ive been doing!!!  ) but ive read some other research on the net that asians eat fresh pineapple to induce labour but you have to eat it in vast amounts!  and its not conclusive, so im not panicking, cant bear to add another worry lol! 

rosiepie - hope you are ok and sending   , this 2ww is a killer, you sound very much like me, i feel like ive convinced myself my cycle hasnt worked, I ve had alot of AF feelings these past 5 days!, im just convinced im going to have a AF at the weekend! but then something in my brain tells me to 'shut up' and wait for my OTD.  take care xxx


----------



## rainbows123

Hi everyone, I am on my 3rd ICSI and hoping like mad for our first child. on 25 oct I had 2 blasts transfered, none left to freeze.
yesterday at 7dp5dt (12dpo) I couldnt wait any longer and did a hpt it showed a very faint second line but this morning 8dp5dt (13dpo) with first morning urine I got a bfn. both test were the same brand from same batch. so I feel gutted and think its another failed icsi. what could this be, anyone know?  on 7dp5dt i was 14days past my hcg trigger shot , I had 10000iu . I thought this would be out of my system by now. Im so confused and angry why its a bfn after a faint positive. what should i do? what does this mean?


----------



## Jules18080

Hi all

Thanks for all the info on pineapple   the next question is baby aspirin good idea or not   feel like these 2ww will drive me insane xxx

Jules x


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Hi Jules

I havent tried baby aspirin before this cycle but its something to do with increasing the blood flow to the uterus which helps to thicken the womb lining. If you're not sure though you may wish to check with your doctor.  

41 x


----------



## Jules18080

Thanks 41 xx


----------



## ninamumbest

I have to take baby aspirin as I have Factor V Leiden which means my blood clots too easily and when I am TTC/on hormones/pregnant I have to both inject clexane and have baby aspirin every day to thin my blood.  The idea is that you need to ensure that the blood supply to the uterus is as good as possible - that's why we're all drinking 2 litres of water as well.  I doubt whther taking the aspirin will do you any harm if you don't have factor v - but probably best to check.


----------



## Jules18080

Thanks N, they sad best not to! Just as well I checked xxxx


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Rainbows, dont despair, its too early for you to get a reliable result. Usually HCG levels arent high enough until at least 9 days after a 5 day transfer which is why they always give you a test date of around 11-14 days after a 5 day blast.    

I know its hard to resist testing but try not to get stressed by your early results - a lot can happen between now and OTD


----------



## nylaboo

Hi ladies,

I found some info about lower backache, progestrone can cause the ligaments and discs in your back to soften. These are the discs and ligaments your body uses to support the upper body, and when they soften this can cause muscle spasms or lower back pain. Mad eh?

Well I am feeling quite positive today. My constipation is better! But I have had really bad indigestion (was up in the night with it) and when I had ectopic pregnancy that was one of my main symtoms. I have also been feeling quite queasy and noticing more smells. Sounds good right  

Hope everyone else doing ok.
To 41 and anyone else testing tomorrow,          

Lynz - try and keep positive hun. Loads of women have a bleed and go on to get a BFP.  

Nxx


----------



## Winterbreeze

Evening ladies.

Jules the ladies that take aspirin are on it for a reason and that medication is prescribed for them and shoud not be bought over the counter on recommendation. Your blood supply in your body will do what it has to do so I really would steer away from that.

Rainbows lots of ladies test early on here get a negative and then otd its positive.   

As for pineapple chunks and juice the best thing is to take all fruits and liquids in moderation.

Hope and Grace so sorry to hear your news.

Hello to everyone else.

Take care xx


----------



## Sprocket

Hello! My thoughts are with all the ladies on the list. I will be testing on 20th November.


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Ladies bring on the dancing bananas - I cracked and did a test this evening and its a   !!
I did a clear blue digital test and its says 2-3 weeks - am looking at it now and still cant believe it!!

    

Please please please let it/them stay     

I was going to wait and tell DP when I colect him from Heathrow tomorrow but was so happy I couldnt not tell him, and rang him straightaway - he was just as happy and shocked as me. I cannot wait to see him tomorrow.  

To all of those who have helped and supported me so far thank you so much. Sending you all lots of love and   

Trust me miracles can happen! xxx


----------



## nylaboo

41 yay congrats hunni, what wonderful news!
          

Have a wonderful time celebrating with your DP, bet you can't wait to see him.   

Nxx


----------



## Jules18080

Wooooooo hoooooo so happy for you 41      

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Winterbreeze

Awwww 41 what wonderful news congrats to you and your husband. xxx


----------



## Sunny Bee

bring on the dancin banana's       

*CONGRATULATIONS NEWBIE 41 *  * on your BFP *

well done huni i am so pleased for ya .... 

good luck to all testing soon        ... and hugs to all   

Ntylaboo~ thanks for the info on the progesterone and backache i also have hip pain in the joints muscles totally spasmed. a lot better cos i now know what it is  thank you huni xxxx  i have hcg test tomorrow  fingers crossed xxxx

love to all sunny  xxxx


----------



## Winterbreeze

Hi Sunny have you done a HPT?? or are you just having bloods. Good luck either way xx


----------



## Jules18080

Good luck sunny   

Well made it to 5dp3et so not long now    

Good luck to all the testers tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## LillyBee

Congrats newbie 41 - really heartening to see a BFP!!!! . I am now only 5 days away from test day but have not bought any so just relying on the temperature dropping . Getting soo tearful all the time and keep trying to feel syptoms of implantation but nothing there.. I hate these last few days its an emotional rollercoaster. My first pregnancy had implnanation cramps on day 7post ov and preg 2 imp cramps on 10 days post ov? so still hope yet!. Never had implnantion bleeding so dont panic ifyou havent had that either. 

I guess the way to look at it is we are all pregnant until proven otherwise!!!
Fingers crossed for more BFP's
Lilly bee


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Nylaboo/Jules/Winterbreeze/Sunny/Lillybee thank you! xx 

Good luck to all those testing over the next few days - lets hope you all get the BFPs you deserve. 
Sunny am keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow   

Hugs to everyone


----------



## rosie pie

41 yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  BFP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!that is fantastic, am so pleased for you and what a great homecoming for your hubby


----------



## Lizchil

42yroldnewbie - oh thats fantastic    there is hope for us over 40! great great great    love liz x


----------



## Camilla

Hopeandgrace, 3 hours in Hamleys! I admire your courage, that's just torture. Speaking of torture, that reminds me a bit of the setup at St Luc in Brussels, where the IVF department is next to the maternity ward - after egg collection you have to walk through the common room where all the new mothers gather to feed their newborns. But 3 hours in Hamleys after you've just started AF is just torture on a different level! Sending you lots of    for your bravery!


Lyndsay, it's too soon to give up. I was bleeding and had cramps on OTD and got a BFP. Bleeding stopped the next day. Sending you lots oof     


Sparkle, I'm so sorry to hear your news, I was really hoping it would work out for you. Sending you lots of   .


Newbie, not long to go now!!! That's funny with the pregnancy test, sort of telling you off   . Make sure you do a couple of tests - I did a HPT on OTD in addition to blood tests, and although my levels were high, the HPT stripe was so weak I was convinced it was negative and threw it in the bin straight away! Wait a couple of minutes longer than it says. I'll be keeping my fingers firmly crossed tomorrow!


All is well here, since I stopped bleeding and found out my numbers had gone up nicely, I'm feeling more positive. My biggest worry today was that my granny, whose 85th birthday it is today, decided to tell all her guests why I couldn't come! I feel like the whole of Norway knows, and I still have so many hurdles to jump. Oh well...


----------



## Camilla

My God, I should have kept reading till the last page!!!!! Congratulations Newbie!!!!! I'm so please for you!!!!!              . I love it, love it, love it!!!


----------



## Lizchil

Jules18080 - hi there, we test on the same day the 11th, do you think you will test earlier, god this is so hard isnt it xxx


----------



## Jules18080

Hi Lizchil

I really don't know! My head says no but my heart says test Monday   what do you reckon?

Any advice from other members welcome xx

DH just been told he may be made redundant ...  nit sure how this helps me chill   just hope this works as no frosties    

Jules xxx


----------



## Camilla

Sunny, keeping my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow!!!


----------



## yaya

41yroldnewbie -- that's such fantastic news. Congratulations. I had a really good feeling about you. What a lovely homecoming pressie for your hubby. 

I think there are a quite a few people testing tomorrow, so best of luck. Fingers crossed for more BFPs


----------



## Sparklepink

Congrats 41yroldnewbie xxxx


----------



## Hopeandgrace

41 that's awesome news!! How do you do the dancing bananas?!?!? I want to send you some!! You and your DH will have to do a jig when you see each other (if you don't cry!!) Yay for you (-: And yay for it happening full stop . . . ultimately it's hope for everyone  

Camilla - Sy Luc in Brussles sounds awful . . . how hideous     On a funnier note, your granny sounds well excited about your news -  very cute  

Jules, re the aspirin. I've been taking baby aspirin, thought 'what harm can it do?' but when I mentioned it to my doc she said best not too - they (at St Mary's) only prescribe it if they think it's necessary, otherwise best not to meddle she said (which is contrary to what I read on the web where many sites said it was harmless). I was surprised, but have dropped it from my pill box


----------



## Lizchil

Jules18080 - Im so tempted to test early, maybe tuesday, but like you my heart telling me to test, but my head saying no be strong! Wish someone could knock me out and wake me up on the 11th    What are you symptoms like? im getting on and off AF type aches all the time since ET, driving me mad with worry.  take care


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Sparkle Yaya Rosie Lizchil Camilla Hope thanks very much!  You and all the other ladies have been so lovely it makes me well up reading your congrats messages! Spoke to dp again earlier - he called me to say he was drinking champagne - he couldnt stop laughing!

Can anyone give me some advice please - obviously I will call hospital tomorrow (Queen Marys at Roehampton - Hope is it the same as yours?) but do I just keep on taking the pessaries tonight and tomorrow morning - I run out after that so may need some pronto!

Honestly girls it is possible to have miracles - just read my signature. Before I even set out on this journey, had to endure endless gyno appts, loop diothermy, colposcopies etc.  Reading some of the stories on here that is small beer compared to some and a lot of them go on to get BFPs so dont ever give up hope.   

Am chuffed to bits but I know I have to be sensible about this as its a long way to go yet. I will feel a lot better once I have a blood test, one step at a time eh?    

Everything crossed for more   s ladies.

Jules sorry about your hubby - try not to stress over it - easier said than done Im sure.

Hope for the dancing bananas just click on more under all the smileys when you are posting a message - there's all sorts hidden in there.


----------



## Lizchil

41yroldnewbie - so chuffed for you, its lovely to read your signature, it gives hope to us    My clinic advised me that if I was successful with this cycle, they advise to keep using the pessaries up until 16wks pregnant, so you may need to get some more! take care love liz x


----------



## kbunny

Congrats 41 fantastic news


----------



## rungirl

41 - GREAT NEWS!!!!! WOOOPPP WOOOOPPP. XXXXXX


----------



## lynz26

Morning All,

Congratulations 41! What lovely news x

Thank you to everyone for your reassuring comments. Unfortunately AF has arrived with a vengeance this morning. Had a good cry and some cuddles from CP. Glad I am not at work this week as I am not sure that I could deal with this there. Feel bad having to pack my CP off to work when she's as upset as I am!

Will be calling the clinic later to get back on the roundabout! Clomid should start again tomorrow.

Thanks again for your support and good luck to you all xx

Lyndsay x


----------



## yaya

Lynz, so sorry to hear about your negative.   

41newbie, yes, you need to carry on taking the progesterone until the placenta takes over the progesterone production (about 12 weeks I think). If you go to your clinic, they will only be able to give you a private prescription, which is very ££££, so they told me to go to my GP who should prescribe it.

Good luck to anyone else testing today


----------



## Hopeandgrace

awwwh, Lyndsay  - grrrrhhhhhh and       

I'm so sorry.  Try to think of all the ladies who've been where we are now, hung on in there and finally got a BFP in the end . . . it's a journey and this is just a difficult stop.

Hope

xoxox


----------



## Jules18080

Oh Lyndsay I am so sorry sending you big     ^ xxx



Lizchil I know I don't know what to do   getting less cramps than at day three so now I don't know if that is a bad sign   this is honestly the most crazy time.


Good luck to all the other testers today I am thinking of you all    

Jules x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

CONGRATS 41yroldnewbie - THATS FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!! 

  Lynz so sorry af arrived x x



Good luck to others testing today  x x


----------



## jittyuk

hi...i'm due for a test on 12/11/10 xx


----------



## Sunny Bee

hi all ..............well  had ' not pregnant ' HPT then went to GP for  bloods ( due back frid 11am)...GP most supportive as she has had 2 yrs of  ivf done in past with twin positive preg. She said "when i had blasts  back  it didnt dhow on HPT but hcg was postive" so fingers crossed and  we will wait and see for friday. HONESTLY, head ****  . I knew i would have to wait for results or hcg but didnt expect a GP telling me it aint over yet   time to ride the Dragon roller coaster again ...........
  
  my consultant peny said it sounds like a neg as 3 blasts should have shown some HCG on  HPT ... so i go with what Peny said. and cll it a negative . But also  still have to wait to see if implatation did occur and hcg result  so  friday 11am to phone GP. 
  
  i am actually okay at the momement, think i cried so much when i went  through fever on sunday and knew we were rejecting asfter implanting on  the thursday.  but am sure the wave of sadness and greif will hit me  soon enough. DH is gutted    and i feel usual **** like i have let him down bein unable to carry a  bay for him. not only duff eggs but duff immune system too. least the  womb is okay   
  
  amyway off now 
  
  hi to all and will catch you laters      
  
  love sunny   xxxx
  
  currently riding the Dragon roller coaster  to the destination of wait and see hcg results


----------



## Jules18080

Hi Sunny

I cant even begin to imagine what you are going through   . It sounds like Its good news that the doc has told you there is still hope and we will all be thinking of you and sending you loads of baby dust   .

I am sure your DH would be upset to hear you think that way and he loves you not matter what xx

Big hugs and kisses
Jules xxx


----------



## Sunny Bee

Jules yor a star huni thank you .. but i do think it is over . the only good news is that i have made a step forward in ncerstanding that y immunes ar the issue . sadly usual clexane ot ivig dont help and just increase my T8 cells ...so i am sort of out on a limb. 

But it aint over til af arrives eh!

ove to ya jules, keep the faith. symptoms mean jack i have come to the concusion... lol  

love sunny   xxx
still riding the big dragon roller coaster to destination friday & hcg results


----------



## Jules18080

sunny you are so right until AF comes along and it is confirmed our minds and bodies give so many different signals that it's impossible to know   

Keep smiling and give your DH a big cuddle xxxxx

Jules xxx


----------



## Lizchil

lynz - so sorry   

jules18080 - hi there, hope your day is better today, I feel a bit better today, not had any AF symptoms last night and today, seems to have settled a bit   but like you is this a good thing or not? well we can only keep going on this nightmare 2ww xxxx


----------



## Billie86

morning ladies  

sorry to just jump in ladies but quick question, had abit of nookie with dh last night and was painful after a while   ( sorry for tmi) has it happened to anyone else, got pains on my abdominal. im on the 2ww and dont test till 12th


----------



## always-hoping

I am new to this thread.  I posted on some others, in the dreaded 2 ww after 3rd IUI, and so I found it very helpful to read all your messages.

Congratulations 41yroldnewbie.  You must be on cloud 9.  Take care and get lots of rest.

jules18080  and LizChil, I am also symptom spotting and trying to work out if having any is a good thing or not.  It is dreadful.  I was ok last week till I had none.  Now since yesterday my breast are larger and a little tender which I know can mean good things but in general this is normally the time I have this when my AF is about to start in 3-4 days.  How awful that the two things have to have the same symptoms.

Good luck for everyone waiting to test!    I think I am going mad.


----------



## Jules18080

Hi lynchil sounds like we are the same.. Crazy huh  when we have cramps we worry it's AF when we don't we worry were no implanting!   as you said only time will tell.

Billie .. Don't know sorry i have been staying week clear during this time  

Always - welcome sounds like you are having the same as us all as Sunny calls it the roller coaster of a mad two ww. 

Hope all the other testers are well xxx
Jules


----------



## Jules18080

Spoke to soon so I am spotting, not quite blood more light brown (sorry for tmi) please hold on


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Hi all

Kbunny, rungirl, Lynz, Shelley Louise and Always Hoping thanks v much.   

Sunny - god talk about a head ****!   Chin up hon and hope you get clarity on Friday.   

Lynz sending you and your partner hugs   

Update for you - I rang Queen Marys this morning to tell them about my BFP - they have booked me in for a scan on 24th November (scary!) and have said that there is no need to contact my doctor as they will refer me after the scan, assuming all is ok.    In the meantime they said to stop the Cyclogest pessries immediately as there is no proof that these are needed (?) and just to carry on eating a good diet, take pregnancy supplements and if I get any spotting with pains then to go to A and E immediately, but not to panic if I get spotting without pain as this is pretty common.

I feel a bit stunned by this - at the very least I was expecting a blood test but they said no the hpt is enough.

Also feel a bit nervous re coming off the pessaries as a few of you were suggesting I should carry on with these. Any advice?

xx


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Jules, that sounds like an implantation bleed to me.


----------



## Lizchil

Billie86 - hi there, ive read no nookie in the 2ww, but everyone is different.  It could be that your ovaries and uterus are still bruised from the EC and still sore, thats why you may have had some pain, take care x

jules - yes sounds like implantation bleed xxxx sending


----------



## always-hoping

Jules18080 keep us posted.  This early on it must be implantation.    Good luck.

41yroldnewbie  - I am also supprised that they do not want to do a blood test.  I can not advise you on the pessries, I am on progresterone suppo but I was told that I would need to continue using them till the end of the first trimester if I got pregnant,  but maybe the pessries work differently?  Can you call the hospital and get second opinion on the pessries?  It is difficult because you do not want to go against the hospitals orders but then you get nervous when others are given different advise.  Just call the hosptial again and tell them your worries.  All the best.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Billie86 - Nookie during 2ww?? Have been told to stay away from sex during the 2ww!!

41yearoldnewbie - Hmmmm go with what your clinic says - although yerh was told that if i ot pg then id have to carry them on for a further 7 weeks. Each clinic is different i guess x


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Hmm Im not convinced re Cylogest but am going to go to acupuncturist to see if they can offer any alternative help.

On the subject of nookie, does anyone know if its ok to have this prior to first scan??   

I was also told not to have nookie in 2ww but have heard of others who have and they still got bfp so everyone is different I guess - maybe it depends on how energetic it is!!


----------



## Notty

41 newbie- huge congratulations to you. I think your clinic sounds to have similar ideas to mine. They don't do blood tests either (Liverpool womens hospital). They also don't think you need to take pessaries. Having said that I requested to take the pessaries until 12 weeks last time and they did allow me to. This was 2 years ago. If I am lucky enough to become pregnant again then I will ask them again I think. It is hard though cos don't want to go against their advice. It's your decision, I think I would ask what the disadvantages are and if there isn't much then there is nothing to lose by taking them. In my first trimester I had awful lower back pain. It stopped after I stopped taking the cyclogest, so it does have side effects. would love to hear what you decide because I am not sure what is best. Good luck. xxx

Jules- sounds like implantation-good luck. xxx

Lizchil-I feel like you, was worried about AF pains and now worried that I don't have them. Mental torture. xxx


Billie- I'm sure you are fine and are just a bit tender there after EC. I am sticking to the old fashioned cuddle during 2ww. xxx


----------



## Jules18080

Thanks all, I so hope that it is      mild cramps and really cold!!!! Trying to stay positive.

41 sorry i really don't know what the best thing to do is XXXXXX

Thanks for all your support x


----------



## yaya

41newbie, my clinic (Barts) don't do blood tests either, but have just given me a scan date of Nov 18. I asked about HCG testing and they just said that things change all the time and just because the levels look fine now doesn't mean they'll stay that way. Having said that, I would really like the reassurance of seeing the HCG double every couple of days as it's supposed to. I'm off to see my GP to get some progesterone pessaries so I'm going to see if she will measure my HCG for me. 

Re the pessaries, I would feel a bit uncomfortable coming off them as such a lot of clinics recommend that you take them for the first trimester (until the placenta takes over progesterone production). But it's difficult to go against their advice. I would give them another call and say you're worried and ask if it's ok to carry on taking them (then get a prescription from your GP).

We avoided nooking during the 2ww, but have done it once since my BFP. The clinic said it was fine (even during the 2ww) if you feel up to it. I felt a bit wary, but wanted to keep DP happy. As long as it's nothing too physical   I'm sure a bit of nookie would be fine.

xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Just popping in to say to 41yroldnewbie - congratulations - I had a feeling about you!    


My clinic do not do bloods either. Just a HPT on OTD and a viability scan at 7 weeks.
Mine is on the 15th.

I have to confess that I have done another CBdigital and it has gone up from 1-2 weeks on 22nd, to 2-3 weeks on 26th to 3+ weeks on the 1st.
Hopefully this means things are happening.

As for the pessaries/suppositories they are the same product - Cyclogest. Some clinics keep them going, some stop them. My clinic is one of the ones that keeps them going until 13 weeks.


----------



## yaya

Hey Hazel, that's really good news that your digital tests are showing increases. Mine said 2-3 weeks on OTD, and I can't wait to do another one in a few days to see if it's gone up to 3+    Because of my lack of symptoms (other than big boobies) and a previous early miscarriage, I'm worried. I keep telling myself that everyone is different and I should be grateful I've got no symptoms but...


----------



## Sunny Bee

ya ya ~ hi huni the head **** never stops for us huh? every pregnancy is different and you anxiety will be high becuse of previous m/c . pease look at doing some relaxation or going for a gentle walk , the lower the stres hormones in the body the better. also bigg sore boobs is a pregnancy symptom so just at 5wk if yur only one just wait cos the m/s is around the corner huni      


Newbie~ I peronally had same with my 1st clinic in UK. took pessaries til test day then that was it. I ersonally went to see gp AND  got an hcg for peice of mind and also a progesterone check. But the clinc dodnt do them for multiple reasons ( my suggestion here was they were NHS and they can afford it   okay so i have no proof but just a person thought) . as i said you can ask your gp for private prescription, or she may give you a coulple of weeks free on nhs ?  i dont know its didfficult without your progesterone levels checked.
  MY guess is as you used OE your body is up and running with progesterone from the follies that were opened from EC. so i would say in your case not to worry your cliic knows whats occuring. if you are worried then speak to DH after you welome him home with a bit of loving ( no violent orgasms please   ) and see what he says . sometime we get so over wrought with everthing as each clinic is so different. 

love and hugs huni xxxx


Hi ya to all new peeps to the thread , congrats on PUPO. 


JUles~ deffo knew implantaion was on her way i said yesterday huni . its a  excellent sign wooo hoo        now rest up and relax with a blanket over you ...i have still have one resting on the  back of the couch from thursadys implantation.     

good luck to all testing soon  xxx

Hope ~ mwah  hugs

love sunny xxxx


----------



## rungirl

Hi Everyone - Its really nice to have good news when your feeling down.  Many Congrat's 41newbie!!xxx


Yaya and Hazel - nice to have scan dates to look forward to girls.   


I'm not due to test till the 7th, but am going completely loopy, its 14day past my iui, and my clinic make you wait 18 day!!!  I've been having lots of cramping and lower backache and af pains, and sounds weird but it feels like my cervix is tickly?  has anyone else had thisso not sure what to think, want to test early but dh said NO!  so, we decided to test on the 6th instead.....aaarrrgghhh, its so hard the waiting, trying to keep busy.
Sorry for the me post.
Trying to keep up the PMA


----------



## Jules18080

Thanks Sunny means alot to me    


Sending you loads of        

Congrats to the new PUPO and good luck to the new testers xxxx


----------



## Camilla

Newbie, I would get a second opinion on the cyclogest. Most clinics seem to keep them going for the first trimester. sometimes you have to do your own research and stamp your feet a bit. Saying that, I stamped my feet about immune treatment at St Luc, but they're so stubborn and won't even listen. I decided to self-medicate with baby aspirin and considered doing it with heparin as well (I have a stash from previous treatments) but decided to leave it and trust in fate and the universe. 


Re Nookie, nothing's going to happen here for the first trimester, I've decided!    Plenty of time for that later.... Problem is pregnancy is quite a frisky time....    Personally, I just won't risk it, but it's such a personal thing, and I've never heard of anyone having a bad result because of it.


----------



## CarleyL

Bookmarking x


----------



## Camilla

Lyndsay, so sorry to hear you had bad news. Sending lot of      to you and your partner.  This is a journey, and although you feel awful now and probably will for a while, your day will come! Remember vividly bawling my eyes out after first ivf failiure, which coincided with a good friend getting pregnant on the first month she tried, DH tried to comfort me which only made me angry! - but 3 months and one ivf later I was pregnant. If only we could see into the future   ! 






Sunny, keeping my fingers crossed for you for Friday! Keep the hope alive     !


----------



## Camilla

Jules, sounds too early for AF! Spotting is not neccessarily bad at all. Saying that, I was screaming in terror when I had one day of spotting on OTD! I know how scary it can be, and it's hard to believe that it doesn't have to be bad news, and sometimes it's actually good news


----------



## BridgetJ

Hi  Run Girl - I'm also testing on 6th and am trying to visualise those 2 red lines now......let us know how you get on

Sunny - I know you don't know me - but the best of luck for tomorrow

41 Newbie - huge congrats and put your concerns to the hospital and make sure you're completely happy with their explanations before deciding.

To all going through these 2 weeks - suggest Michael McIntyre DVD and loads of foot rubs from DH!
Thinking of you all
BJ


----------



## rungirl

Thanks Bridget!!  fingers crossed for us both and    everyone else testing in the next few days.


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Guys, what's PUPO please and what does it mean when someone's "just bookmarking"?

Thanks!


----------



## Jules18080

Thanks Camilla I am really trying to keep up my PMA, this site has helped me so much xxx

Hi Hope PUPO is pregnant until proven otherwise which we all are during 2ww    not sure on book marking 


Good luck tomorrow testers xxxx

Jules


----------



## Allijab

Hi 

Just a quicky  !!!!!!!!

Newbie41    just for you and all the other BFP's on this thread. When I had 1st IVF (with DD) our clinic stop pessaries after positive result and we had no problems. They said that there is no clear evidence that it is needed after the embryos implant and grow to that stage. Just wanted to reassure you. Also they don't do blood tests as they say that HPT's are accurate.

Hello to everyone else and      to all that need it and     for everyone.

Jules   

p.s. just a quick question..... Has anyone felt totally normal before testing (i.e. no symptoms nothing) and gone on to have a BFP


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I had hardly any symptoms to go on, just a vague heightened sense of smell and one or two episodes of nausea with smells, other than that nothing - and I am pregnant.
I was thinking it had not worked because I felt normal. I had lots of cramps in my first cycle.

Bookmarking is where a new thread has been started by a mod after too many pages have been reached in a thread. The mod posts a link to the new thread on the old one. So that you can still get notifications of new posts on the ''new replies to your posts'' at the top, you have to have posted in the new thread. If you have not had time to read and do personals or do not have much to say at that point, people just post they are bookmarking. If you do not post, you then have to scroll down the home page looking for the thread again.


----------



## Billie86

thanx for all the advice on nookies ladies, dont think i'll be doing it again anytime lol

good luck to everyone on ur jounery


----------



## ninamumbest

Allijab - I did not have any symptoms of pregnancy at all until I was about 7 weeks and then it all hit me with a vengeance.  Constant weeing, morning sickness (in the afternoon) swollen boobs, over sensitivity to smells and strong dislike of the taste of quite a lot of food and alcohol.  Up until then though - nothing.


----------



## stillwaiting081

Hello Ladies,

Hows every1 doing?

I jes had My FET on the 1st of nov n my clinic advised me 2 take cyclogest 2 times a day n progynova 2 mg 4 times a day(though in my previous cycles they also gave inj.proluton n others projesterone)...n this time i'm not feeling anything but 4 the last 2 days I've been sleeping n sleeping n watching tv(already getting bored)...my doesn't want me 2 do ne kinda household works..lol! Jes wonder how I'm gonna pass my next 12 days!!!


Anyway..its really feels gud wen some1 is getting gud news...it really gives us hope.

Congratz 2 41,so happy 4 u  n Lyndsay,lots of hugs 2 u n dont give up so easily!

Good luck 2 all the 2morrow's testers.


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi please can you add me to the list!!!

OTD  tuesday November 9th.

Second ivf - own eggs - 3 day transfer of 2 8 cells embies on friday 29th.  

Got a train straight after ET lugging suitcase for 3 hours, then flew from Prague to Manchester, then went back to work on monday. Operation Normal - no sofa for me - i did that on ivf #1 and all it did was make me feel depressed!!

that said - i've got backache!! Good luck to all you 2ww'ers - this is a teeth clenching time!


----------



## julesrules

41yroldnewbie,
I just had to come and check how you got on today and I am absolutely delighted for you and your dh     I had a good feeling about you,
The best of luck to you for a happy pregnancy,
Take care
Julesrules xxx


----------



## Notty

I have just started spotting, just pink when I wipe. I really want to believe this is implantation but it is hard to be positive. Jules, we are exactly the same. What do you think?


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Thanks Jules and Hopeful Hazel!!


----------



## Lizchil

well ive cried tonight    and just shouted at my two little embies inside me!!!(feel bad about that)  keep getting AF type feelings and its been going on and off for 5 days now, thought i was ok all day today and then tonight its started again, but gone off, its so scary, Im just praying    its implantation, but cant help thinks its AF on its way, Hubby has had to go away with work (army) and back thursday, blubbered to him on the phone, he's upset, cant wait to see him thursday I need some big hugs, the dog keeps looking at me as though Im about to die (poor dog).  Just seven more days to go for OTD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jules18080

Hi Notty and Lizcil my two test date buds x

Notty I have the same except it is now slightly brown (again sorry for tmi). One minute I think it's AF next I am sure it's implantation   driving myself mad but have decided I need to be positive   . I emailed my clinic today (if I called it meant that I was worried!) to just double check xxxx

Lizchil    I know it's so hard and i'm the same x I know it's hard but keep believing they will stay with you and hang on to your PMA    xxxx

Love
Jules xxx


----------



## hopehopehope

Lizchil - that's far too ealry for AF symptoms - it's just the effects of the progesterone you'll be taking. I'm testing on 9/11 and i have really sore chest and cramps, i know it's the drugs.
Don't get distressed honey


----------



## Lizchil

hopehopehope,jules18080 - oh Im sorry for my rant, ive calmed down now, and thank you for your kind words    feeling alot better    sending big hugs   xxx


----------



## amberboo

Had trouble getting on  her. For the last couple if days on my iPhone so abut if a late update but it's s bfn for me. 

Good luck ladies x


----------



## nylaboo

Sorry for the me post but on phone, will do more personals tomorrow.          I have been feeling v positive last couple of days. Feeling v queasy, a bit dizzy and had indigestion. Which is how I felt when I had ectopic. Considering doing first response in the morning? I will be 9dp5dt?        N x x


----------



## Jules18080

Don't be sorry Lizchil   it's so hard and it's better sometimes to let it out rather than bottle it all up xxxx


----------



## Jules18080

Good luck nylaboo


----------



## ninamumbest

Notty/Liz/Jules I'm testing on the 11th too!  I had a bit of a miserable time a few days ago when I had convinced myself tx hadn't worked then I remembered I never have any symptoms and so am now feeling far more positive.  I keep imagining that magic moment when I walk into the bedroom with my pee stick and turn it over so both DP and I can see the result for the first time together - ah, the romance!

Good luck Nyla!


----------



## K-M

Nylaboo, i also had my ET (blast) on Tues with my OTD of 6/11, but I make it that I am 9dp5dt today (thurs).  I read a link someone posted on here about the 
development of embies on a day 5 transfer and it said that on 6dp5dt hcg enters blood stream & continues through to 9dp5dt.  It did also say that hcg 
would be high enough to be detected by a hpt but .... I SOOOOOO want to test early but am afraid to although am very positive about this one (just a few 
wobbles along the way!).

Good luck if you decide to test today ... (all icons have disappeared on my laptop) so typing/sending you lots of fairy dust & to everyone else testing today.

K-M


----------



## Jules18080

Hi Nyla, Notty and Liz

So pain is still there and spotting is heavier     so worried


----------



## leann

Hi Ladies,

Some of you might remember me posting on Sunday saying that i was hovering over the hpt's     
well i was so silly - i ended up doing one and got a bfn    anyway - as i say that was sunday and my otd wasn't till today! tut...
Well now i am too scared to even do another one! I have been having AF type pains yesterday/this morning so don't think that this month has been our month! Not good   

Jules - try to keep strong huni     

Ladies yet to test fingers crossed for you all   

And for those that have had a BFN     

Not forgeting all the wonderful BFP's - so so happy for you all... You guys give us the strength to keep going    

xxx


----------



## Macgyver

Hi Ladies,

Back from our break, Sad to say I think its going to be a BFN for us, have had AF pains for the last 3 days and when the gel re appears it has pink spots in it (TMI) sorry.
Feeling really down.  We went for a long walk and I broke down in tears telling DH that I don't think its worked, Sob Sob Sob.

I know it;s still early, but last time I never got the spotting.  No other signs either.  So my heart is telling me its not going to be our time.

I hate not knowing, but know there is no point doing a HPT this soon as we still have 6 days to go.

Sorry for the negative post, just don't know what to think anymore. :-(

Take care all

Luv Mac x.x


----------



## Lizchil

jules18080,macgyer,     to us, I think we've got to really hang in there til OTD, as we all have 2 little embies in there, and miracles do happen


----------



## nylaboo

Well I tested and it was -ive so just trying to keep up the PMA and tell myself it is just a bit too early.     

I think we all need a bit of PMA at the moment and believe me I know how hard this is. But to those of you with AF pains and bleeds, LOTS of ladies have these symptoms and go on to have BFP's.
So come on girls let's try and keep the faith!!!

Lots of    to us all xxxx


----------



## Allijab

Well Ladies

I have a dilema (A lovely one I think)

Did a digital clearblue test this morning (1day early) and it said Pregnant 1-2 weeks    (which is right) and then a hour later (with the same pot of pee) I took a cheapy internet test (which is supposedly more sensitive) and it had no 2nd pink line..... The reason I took the 2nd test was because I wanted to see how accurate they were so that I could use them until my scan (I am a bit of a worrier      )

Now I fear that I may have a false positive from the clearblue    What do you ladies think ??

Jules


----------



## nylaboo

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0

Ladies, this is really interesting it's a poll of ladies symtoms in their 2ww that went on to have bfp's! Addictive reading!

Alli - I have been trying to find out more info about peesticks and found their are lots of conflicting views. I would say a clearblue is more reliable than those cheapy ones ( I have some of them too). So congrats hunni!!! If I were you and this may sound a little  I would go out and get a couple more different ones and see what they say!! Good luck. xx


----------



## Notty

Allijab-In my opinion clear blue are the best. The cheap ones are cheap for a reason Congratulations you are pregnant. xxx

Oh girls I'm finding it so hard to be positive. Jules mine is also heavier and I have had a good  . I must however remind myself that I have been here before and it had a happy ending. Last time i started bleeding a week after 2 day transfer. It was pink/red and lasted 5 days. I still can't bring myself to be positive and I feel really low at the moment but because of what happened last time I have to have some hope. I am just     it doesn't turn into full blown AF. Think a few of us are in need of     and     xxx


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Hi Ladies - wow you have all been busy!

Notty Hazel Rungirl Bridget Allijab Still waiting and Julesrules - thank you xxx

Thanks to all for the responses re Cyclogest - have booked myself a doctors appt this evening to get a second opinion, although it is reassuring to discover my hospital arent the only ones who say no need to continue with it. If poss Im going to ask my docs for a HCG test cos it would be nice to know all ok. Also am calling the Bridge Centre later to pass on my results and will ask what they think. (my hospital dont have facilities on site so once you have the EC, your partner has to taxi your eggs across to the Bridge Centre, provide their wrigglies, and you then have to go back to the Bridge for ET)

Thanks also for the advice on nookie - reassuring to know it isnt a no no   

Good luck to all those testing    

Amberboo - sorry for your BFN   

Macgyver/Jules18080/Nylaboo and Notty - sending you lots of    and    

Allijab - def go with clearblue not the cheap tests - the digital ones are way more reliable (least I hope so otherwise Im in trouble ;-) )  Congrats hon sounds like you're preggers.

Hi to everyone else!!

Im off tomorrow to spend the day with my DP - so nice to see him last night, the last two weeks have felt like months as I am sure you will all agree!

newbie xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

PMA TO ALL - DONT GIVE UP HOPE X X


----------



## Jules18080

Thanks all!!

Notty I feel the same way and just don't know what to do


----------



## larny g

Hello ladies

Well it seems a long time since I used this website but in fact has only been a couple of months.  Had a miscarriage at 8 weeks in July.

Had FET on Tuesday this week 2/11/10 , this was my first FET.  Had two grade 1 embys put back.  I dont get a natural cycle due to pituatary problems.  Don't know what I should be feeling, or if am pregnant when would I get any feelings of being so? It's hard for me as haven't had a natural period for nine years.  Am due to have pregnancy test on the 13th.  Sorry for me post, husband not a good talker and he has made me promise not to tell friends or family about FET and feeling a bit lonely.

Hope all youlovely ladies are hanging in there and trying to stay positive.

starting the rollercoaster again is scarey

Take care everyone Larn xxxxxx


----------



## Notty

Jules-it is so hard, it means so much to us yet there is nothing we can do except wait. I think it is impossible to be truly positive in our situations but I am trying to find some. I'm hoping it is too much of a coincidence that a few of us have started spotting at the same time. Surley it is too early for AF when it is only 1 week since transfer. Thats what I'm hoping anyway. Are you ok? xxx


----------



## Jules18080

Hey Notty

Don't know what to think but have decided we are both ok and we have implantation bleeding     

This website might help:

http://www.implantationbleedinginsight.com/signs_of_pregnancy_implantation.html

Sening you loads of       and PMA x

/links


----------



## ninamumbest

Hi Larn - you will find al the ladies here lovely, supportive and incredibly helpful.  I went through an early menopause so don't have cycles either. I think everyone experiences pregnancy differently and symptoms vary from none - I never have anything until 7-9 weeks in - to a whole array of headaches/backaches/dizzy/sickness etc etc from day 1.  I think it is also all confused by the hormones we are all on which also have side effects.  I've blown you some bubbles to wish you well in the 2ww.


----------



## Anthu

Hi Ladies,

I am completely new to this forum and would like to join this thread. I test on 11th November. This is my 2nd i test on the 12th, I had 1 tranfered . Am driving myslef crazy waiting and not knowing.  it works!
Good luck to those waiting xx


----------



## ninamumbest

Hi Anthu.  I test on the 11th too.  I think there are at least 3 other ladies testing on that day as well.  Buckle up for the rest of the 2ww!


----------



## Anthu

Hi Ninamumbest,

Thank you   How are you coping? I've been having a bad couple of days feeling quite down and finding it hard to be postive. On progesterone so I know that I can't rely on any slight symptom I feel, but this time I'm feeling too normal. I keep having to remind myself that last time even if I had more symptoms such as vivid dreams, I wasn't  pregnant. Trying not to obsess.


----------



## ninamumbest

I've been up and down but made a decision to achieve and maintain a PMA (you'll see that a lot on here - Positive Mental Attitude).  Being negative is pointless and instead I have lovely day dreams about what it will be like telling people I'm pregnant and getting fat!  I'm also reading lots of my favourite kinds of books - horror - and watching trashy TV.  I also recommend getting the Xmas Good Housekeeping and planning grandiose decorations that you'll never bother doing.


----------



## Jules18080

Hi Anthu

I test in the 11th too, welcome to the roller coaster! Nina is right as hard as it us best to keep a PMA xxx 

Jules


----------



## Lizchil

Hi ladies, well ive been to a market today and bought a mini chocolate cake and im going to stuff my face with it tonight   , ive been so distressed these past couple of days with worry about Af aches, but know im not alone in all this and there is more of us lovely ladies going through this torture and we are there for each other    Ive even bought a 'painting by numbers' which my husband nearly choked laughing at me! so im going to do a beautiful painting and concentrate on that ! Still getting Af aches which is driving me mad   .  Take care all us lovely, strong and beautiful ladies xxxx


----------



## Anthu

Nina/Jules...thanks ladies   Thanks for this. I have always read such posts but never joined in... it really helps to be chatting to others in the same situation.

From now on I'm going to take your advice and have a go at PMA. I'm looking forward to dreaming up all sorts. I've always loved daydreaming anyway. 
Yuo've put a smile on my face  

fingers crossed for all you ladies xx


----------



## meme2

First of all I know I am bad! 
Tested yesterday and had a very faint positive and again today with a nice strong positive. I am only 5dpt 5dt I thought I would see trigger go! Only another 6 days to go to find out if it is a real positive.


----------



## Jules18080

Still bleeding


----------



## Winterbreeze

Hi ladies hope your all well.

Meme that sounds very positive I got my first BFP 6dp3dt and then I tested every single morning right up to otd and then had it confirmed by bloods and I am pregnant.   


Jules and Notty sounds very early for af so stay positive   .

Hazel I too have used my last pessary this morning and my clinic said there is no need for a further prescription as the corpus luteum will be producing sufficient progesterone now. Must admit I do feel a little aprehensive that I am stoppping them but I suppose they know best.

Hi to everyone else have a nice evening. xx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi Ladies,
Do you mind if I join you?
I'm a newbie. 1st ICSI at CRMW in South Wales
ET was this morning
2x day 3 embryos transferred, Also, 2 frozen
Pretty excited x


----------



## hopehopehope

Jules - seriously - it is too early for AF  - have you spoken to your doctor I think you should double up on your progesterone support and book an app at the EPU tomorrow. i dont want to worry you, it's jus that you are unlikely in my experience, to be starting AF a WEEK before test date.


----------



## Notty

Jules- so am I. Think it's getting worse. Feel like I have AF pains too now. Has yours changed? xx


----------



## hopehopehope

will notty and jules please phone their clinics!!


----------



## Notty

hopehopehope-I might give them a call tomorrow but this happened last time and I called them. They were really nice but pretty much just said all you can do is wait. Thats why I haven't. Hope you are ok. xxx


----------



## Macgyver

Notty & Jules, Hang in there ladies, I have heard of people bleeding before OTD and still get BFP, please stay    I know its hard.  Doesn't your clinics have emergency numbers?  If not give NHS Direct a quick call.  

Be possitive and I hope and    you both get BFP's

 

Take care all

Luv Mac & Hopefully the pumpkin seeds x.x


----------



## Jules18080

Hi my loves

I called them and they have upped my cyclogest to three times a day and they have said that theree is nothin else I can do.

I amntrying to remain positive by very hard x my stomach is stillnbloated and usually after my AF it goes down. Still got sore chest so think I am going to convinance myself it's implementation xxxxxx


Notty are you ok?

Hope and macgyver thank you both so much xxx


----------



## Notty

Jules- I've been quite positive all day but having a bit of a wobble now and just had  a good   to dh.  Need to get my pma back. Think I'll call them tomorrow re cyclogest then. This is torture. xxx


----------



## Jules18080

Notty inknow babes   

This site really helped. http://www.implantationbleedinginsight.com/how_long_does_implantation_bleeding_last.html

Let me know how you get on   

Jules xxxx

/links


----------



## yaya

Hang on in there ladies. The 2ww is so difficult. Lots of     and     to everyone, and good luck for anyone testing soon.

xx


----------



## rungirl

Hang in there Notty and Jules, stay strong thinking of you both. xxx

Good luck to anyone testing tomorrow or in the next few days - i'm on the 7th

Big hugs to everyone xxxx


----------



## yaya

Not long to go rungirl. Best of luck


----------



## Lizchil

Notty & Jules - what a torture this is !!!! Im still having dull AF aches, but no spotting, Im sure the pessaries are stopping a AF which may be on its way!  Im trying to be so positive.  Im thinking of you and im sure it must be implantation, its far too early for AF.  I think ive aged dramatically in a week! I need to go on 10 years younger after all this !!!!!!!!!!!!! take care xxxxx


----------



## Jules18080

Lol Luzchill  xxx I know the feeling xxxx I will need more than Gok  

Good luck testers tomorrow x 

Jules


----------



## Notty

Lizchil-oh I know what you mean, the last 24 hours seem like a month!! I think most people get AF pains so try not to worry xxx

Jules-thanks for the link. It is reassuring. I guess what will be will be hey. I really hope we all get our BFP next week. xxx


----------



## Macgyver

Thanks for the link Jules, It has brought back my      

Sending everyone                        

Luv Mac x.x


----------



## hopehopehope

i've started with dull aching that i usually get 5 days before AF  - surprise surprise, 5 days before OTD (14 days post EC)


----------



## Sunny Bee

well i just tested and i got a BFN   just need to phone GP tomorrow and check hcg result to see if we had implantaion and rejection or just BFN       sorry guys downer on the thread 


everyone   and much                                           .


i will be back in 6mths ...good luck everyone  


love sunny   xxxx


----------



## K-M

I have just tested and got an amazing, fantastic  .  Had to get up at 5.30 to test with DP before he had to leave for work, what an amazing milestone to get to  .

I tested early by one day, OTD is tomorrow so will of course test then but surely the hpt clearblue isn't lying .... 

SunnyBee - I am so sorry to hear your news and so happy to hear you will be back in 6 months.  My back-up plans/what if's always kept me sane in the past  .

K-M


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi Ladies
I was just wondering if anyone has had nightmares / vivid dreams. I never have nightmares? Perhaps it the hormones, or the stress of 2ww?


----------



## Sprinkles1170

K-M. Fantastic news. Congratulations to you and DH x


----------



## rungirl

Congrats K-M woo hoo!!!  Well done.

Sunny bee - sending you big hugs, and thinking of you xxxx


----------



## leann

K-M Fantastic news hun         

Sunny bee   

As for me i tested today and it was a      to be honest after getting a bfn when testing early i thought that was it! Oh well - onwards and upwards hey! So now its just the wait for the dreaded    then i can crack on with my next cycle!

And for all those like me that have got a bfn this time - keep strong and believe that one day your miracle will come true x     

          for those yet to test


----------



## Jules18080

Sunny and Leann I am so sorry     

K M congratulations !!!  

Sill bleeding, not heavy enough for a towel (sorry for tmi) so clinging onto pma that it's implementation bleed x only 5 days to test x 

Jules


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Oh sunny I'm so sorry hon, had been hoping that wasn't the case for you. 

Lean big hugs.

Take some time out fir yourselves to heal and when you feel ready try and plan some nice things to look forward to.

K-m congrats! 

Everyone else hang in there  

I went to docs yesterday to get second opinion on cyclogest. She said she didn't think it was necessary to continue with them either! She did give me a blood test to check my hcg levels and I'm going back Monday to see if they've increased  
she also gave me a whole load of literature about pregnancy and said shell refer me to ante natal. It's slowly sinking in now,   although obviously next few weeks are crucial  
 to all xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Sunny and Leann -   

KM - CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEY

Sprinkles - Few girls on here before they got BFP were saying how vivid their dreams were and how weird they were too (i had no dreams and got bfn) so its all looking good for you   

x x


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Sunny Bee and Leann, I'm so sorry    Sending you       

Remember it's a journey, and we are all just taking a little longer to get to our destination.

K-M - you lucky fish!! very happy to see a BFP on here - a reminder to all of us that is does happen   

Jules, it must feel like you are in purgatory right now . . . hang in there, only a few more days to go


----------



## Billie86

morning ladies  

congrats to the BFP   

and    for the BFN keep strong ladies ur time will come  

im 7dp a 5dt and only been getting a few cramps n backache, no bleeding, has anyone come out with a BFP without many syptoms and no bleeding?? 

 to all! xx


----------



## Notty

Sunny and leann- I'm really sorry about your result. Good luck and take care xxx

KM-Congratulations, It's lovely to hear your news xxx

I'm still bleeding too jules, I


----------



## Jules18080

Just sent you a pm notty.


How early is too early to test I am 8dp3dt?

Jules x


----------



## Lizchil

Sprinkles - hi there, im also having really weird vivid dreams, had a nightmare as well the other night, that me and my mother killed someone and buried them! god im going insane!     wonder if its all the stress I dont know!!!

Billie86 -there is a link on this website, i dont know how to get to it, but they did a survey and a high percentage of BFP were ladies with AF symptoms through there 2ww!!!! lets hope and pray, good luck xxx

Jules & Notty - hope your both ok xxxx

congrats to the BFP xxxxx

sunnybee & leann - sending    keep strong xxx

love liz x


----------



## Lizchil

jules - Im really tempted to test, but im going to be strong and wait for my hcg result on thursday, I cant bare the thought of looking at a test strip with negative on, which i must have done thousands over the years! I think at day 8, the hcg is slowly released in the blood, but more in the blood by tuesday next week. x take care x


----------



## Jules18080

Thanks Lizchill  

Going to stay strong and pma on this now and this thread helped me

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=246305.0

I keep dreaming about my grandad and when I was young! Having said that I am up and down like a yoyo on the loo 

Jxx


----------



## Anthu

Billie, I'm on 8d post 3dt and like you I had some cramping and backache and not much symptoms other than that at all. I just keep reminding myself that the last time I had so many symptoms and it failed, so maybe this time it's going to be good.

Jules and Notty..hang in there and keep positive x


----------



## Jayne123

Hello Ladies

I had ET on Sunday after 5 days blasto at St Barts. Having the odd twinge bit much less today OTD is 10th Nov 

After collecting 21 eggs 15 fert grade1/2 but after blasto no frosties. So I'm nursing my one surviving embie. I'm not tempted to test ..... Yet

Xx


----------



## when will it happen?

Hi everyone,

Please can I join the 2WW gang?!

My history:
2008 - 1st ICSI cycle - only got ONE embryo which resulted in my gorgeous little girl   
July 2010 - 2nd ICSI cycle - got 4 embryos (1 transferred, 3 frozen) - got a BFP but sadly resulted in a miscarriage at 8 wks.
November 4th 2010 - A Frozen Embryo Transfer - one perfect lil embie on board the mummy train!

As I only had the FET yesterday Im still in bed resting! - But gotta get up soon, as Im booked in for my 4th Gestone Injection at the doctors .... Is anyone else having those orrible orrible deep (green needle) muscular injections?   

Look forward to chatting over the coming weeks,
WWIH x


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Thanks for that. 
Lizchill & Jules - glad I'm not the only one going insane. Last night I dreamt 2 close friends had been spending all my money for 10 years, and I was going to jail fir having debts of £100,000.

WWIH - I had ET yesterday too, so we will test at the same time. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Lizchil

sprinkles - the dreams are so funny   but not at the actual time though lol, take care, and good luck xxx


----------



## E3021

Jules and Notty hang in there. i know we don't know each other but I've been reading this thread and I really feel for you both. I'm driving myself insane too looking out for possible symptoms of pregnancy even though I only had my ET on Monday. Feels like the longest week!

Am just trying to rest as much as possible and avoid lifting anything. Keep telling myself this time will be our turn.

Big congratulations     to those with a BFP so far.
And     to everyone waiting still.
  for those ladies unlucky this time, am sure your turn will come.

Liz


----------



## helpfulsis

Hello, can I be added on to this thread please?  My history is I have two children of my own and I have just had IVF treatment as a host surrogate for my brother and his wife.  They used a donor egg.  My pregnancies have been problem free and I conceived relatively easily so really hoping that this will stick for them.  Test date is 10th November.

Feeling really well apart from feeling quite tired and lethargic.  From reading other posts I think this is probably from the drugs I am taking.

Also desperately trying to symptom spot but really at this stage when I fell pregnant with my own children I didn't feel any different at all so it is difficult to tell.    

Baby dust to us all!  

Ali


----------



## Jules18080

Thanks Liz I have everything crossed for us all on here xxx

Good luck testers tomorrow


----------



## Macgyver

Just wanted to send everyone huggs and            

Good luck with everyone TEstind tomorrow, Scans, EC & ET's.

Luv Mac & the pumpkin seeds x.x


----------



## BridgetJ

Hi Run Girl, are you managing to hang on before testing? These final hours are the worst aren't they coz part of you wants to know and the other part doesn't
Really sorry for the BFNs and don't ever give up....I'm a  classic example....(hopefully).
Huge congrats to the BFP's .
Well I'll probably go quiet now - have done what I could - followed all the rules, even slept with socks on to keep my feet warm!
Huge hugs to all
BJ


----------



## rungirl

Bridget - test day Sunday, but might test tomorrow but too nervous, and haven't got any tests in the house!!!  What about ypu?  what is you otd?
Fingers crossed xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Good luck to everyone testing today x


----------



## when will it happen?

Morning!

Hi Helpfulsis (ali) - wow what a truly wonderful thing you are doing for your brother    Did they ask you or did you volunteer?

Hi Sprinkles - yep we both had ET on Thursday! ... Are you up n about yet or still resting? Any twinges or pregnancy signs yet? ... nothing for me yet.

Hi BridgetJ - so what are the rules you've been following? whats the idea behind wearing socks to bed?

AFM - I'm still restingn bed - getting up for a wee/shower but thats all. Feel no different.

Love to all x


----------



## Kitty71

Hi everyone can I join you please??

I had ET on the 3rd on November and have 1 grade 5BA blast on board, plus 3 frosties.

I usually post on the Oct/Noc Cycle buddies but it just moves so fast no I can't keep up   

I have been given the 17th for OTD but does anyone know i I can test a bit eralier than that. Am I right in thinking I can test 10 days after a 5DT?

Anyway good luck to all of you   

kitty xx


----------



## Notty

Good morning  

I'm still bleeding (since Wed) but it still hasn't developed into a period so     it is for the same reasons as last time.

Liz-Thanks hun, I hope the time is not dragging too much xxx

Kitty-Every clinic has different opinions but I think that is fine. xxx

rungirl-not long now, good luck tomorrow. xxx

Hi to everyone, I hope your ok


----------



## Jules18080

Morning all

Notty we really are doing this together  

Good luck to all the testers    

Jules


----------



## rungirl

its a BFN for me....so so upset.  otd tomorrow, but two tests today both negative (NOT PREGNANT) don't think its going to change, so sign of af either, really though this was my month, as cramps, sore boobs, and vivid dreams.

Sorry for the me post. xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

So sorry Rungirl - but you have to test on OTD still!


----------



## Jules18080

I'm so sorry run girl xxxx


----------



## rungirl

Thanks Hazel - but not feeling too optimistic it will change, this journey is so so difficult, unfair and cruel at times.


----------



## rungirl

Thanks Jules xxx


----------



## rungirl

What levels does clearblue digital pick up hcg is it 50?? xxx


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Oh rungirl Im so sorry - the journey is so cruel at times. Sending you


----------



## IGWIN79

Rungirl yes its 50


----------



## nylaboo

Hi Ladies,
Rungirl ~    You must test again tomorrow hun it may change.  

Jules & Notty ~ hope that you are both ok and think you are doing really well keeping up the PMA!   

Kitty ~ I had a 5dfet and my otd is 14dpet. But I have been naughty and wish I hadn't... (see below)

Big hugs to everyone else hope you are all doing ok.

Well I think you need to send the peestick police round to my house   , I am driving myself insane   .
On Thursday ( 9dp5dfet) I tested with a First Response.
Friday (10dp5dfet) Boots own and internet Ebay cheapy.
Today (11dp5dfet) Boots, Ebay and Clearblue Digital.
All -ive/not pregnant   .
Now my OTD is Tuesday, 14dp5dt, but I know alot of 5dt test on 10dpet.
One minute I believe the tests, the next I tell myself that it's just that my levels aren't high enough yet   .
I have been having some symptoms for about 4 days now, feeling queasy at times, feeling dizzy,fuzzy head, indigestion, an 'o' in my sleep Wed night    and night sweats. And I know that these are all positive signs. ARGHHH!

I know that nobody really knows and can give me a true answer, but what do you guys think. Any opinions greatly received, and please be honest!!!

Thank you in advance,    Nxx


----------



## Jules18080

Hi N

Honeslty I don't know what to say... This is my first time and I don't know when is best to test, ehst I'd the best test or hoe they change.

I sm clinging on to my PMA but like notty hsve been lightly bleeding since Wednesday and nit due to test till 11th which is 14dp3et.


Xxxxx


----------



## ibradley

Hi, this is my first time posting. 
It's our first IVF (ICSI attempt) I'm 8 days post embryo transfer. I had 3 eggs and only 1 survived the process, it was a 4 cell implanted on day 2 as there was only 1. 
I started of feeling so positive about things, even though I've had on/off light lower abdo cramps and tender boobs most days, but today the pains are quite strong and I feel rubbish (very hormonal!).
Has anyone else had a positive results with having had lots of cramps and symptoms? I just feel like my period is coming on!

This phase is driving me mad!
Thanks
Isabel


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I had loads of period cramps in my first cycle and not very many in my second - I was pregnant both times.

You just have to wait.


----------



## ibradley

Thankyou, it's encouraging to know other people have had similar pain/symptoms. It can feel so isolating.
I know I've just got to stay positive.
Thanks


----------



## Hhitchen

Hi everyone,

Do you mind if I join you? This is my 3rd attempt at ivf and I had one blast put back on 1/11. My OTD is 11/11 if I can hold out that long! It seems quite early to test though as only 10 days past ET and I know some clinics make you wait 14 days! Any ideas whether I should leave it longer?

Not feeling much except for mild AF pains and sharp pains on both sides but no idea whether this is a good sign  ?

You can see it's already driving me mad!  

Good luck to testers today
X Holly


----------



## Notty

Hi everyone.

Rungirl-I am so sorry about your result   it changes for tomorrow. xxx

ibradley- I honestly believe that whether you get a million symptoms or none, there is no way of nowing if you are pregnant until test day. I really wish there was, waiting is so hard. xxx

Nylaboo-I really feel for you. I'm sending the   to you, no more tests till OTD!!! xxx

Jules-It really helps to have you to talk to. Thinking of you. xxx

Hhitchen-I'm sure it is fine if your clinic says so. good luck xxx

Good luck to everyone xxx

AFM-same old story, still bleeding but not AF yet. Driving myself mad with worry.


----------



## Winterbreeze

Morning ladies.

Holly my clinic have always tested 14 dpo. I asked the same question as other ladies seem to wait longer but they told me you should be having a positive test by then. Its very varied on here and some ladies have blood tests while others just use hpt. If your otd is the 11th then go with them.

Run girl I am so soryy to hear your news, stay strong.

Jules and notty good luck to both of you.

Hi to all you new ladies the tww truley is painful.

Hi to anyone I have missed.

Take Care all xx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

WWIH - taking it easy for 2-4 days
no symptoms yet. Other than the sore boobs, that I had prior to ET
early days yet x

Run Girl. Really feel for you, but still test tomorrow. You never know x

Nylaboo - you bring a smile to my face. It's so lovely to hear you're story, it makes us all feel that our slight mania is shared. I have a pack of 50 pregnancy test just waiting to go!!!!!!!
DH keeps trying to hide them so I won't start testing xx


----------



## Macgyver

Hi Ladies, I found this link today http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0 It made me feel alot better knowing that people still get BFPs even with AF pains.

*Run Girl* - Sorry to hear you news sweetie, stay strong  It can still change

*Jules & Notty*, Hang in there girlies, I know its hard, sending you                

*Ibradley* - 2WW is hell, I am sure there is nothing worse. Stay strong sweetie

*Nyaboo* -   Try and stay strong, I know how you feel, was really tempted today but not due to test till Wednesday, seems months away.

*Hhitchen* - I was told to test 16 days after EC, but I have seen online that you can test 10 days onwards

*Kitty71* - Welcome to the 2ww, how are you holding up ? Sending you sticky vibes

*when will it happen* - hope you are enjoying a lazy day

AFM - Still Have AF pains, but now read that this is normal  I get the result I want on Wednesday. Keep knicker checking, no spotting since thursday  , chilling on the sofa, DH running around after me bless him. Was nearly sick this morning, and he rushed to get me a bowl and a glass of water. I love him so much.

Hang in there girls, and we will all get BFP's soon              

Luv Mac & the pumpkin seeds x.x


----------



## Jules18080

Hi all

Macguyer thanks as always for your    

Notty you are my sanity during this at the moment  

Ok so I gave in and I'm stupid test not till 11 and did early response today BFN... Please tell me it's to early and this can be a false negative   ... The bleeding is still there but not AF.

Welcome new members xxxx

Nayboo ... Stay strong sorry I am sure we tested too early x

Jules


----------



## IGWIN79

Jules , it is to early hun , you need time for levels to rise , hang in there hun


----------



## Jules18080

Thanks sweet chilli x


----------



## Notty

Jules-    Far too early missus!!!! You are my sanity too  . I can't balme you though, I'm sure I would give in too if I had any tests. I don't buy them until the day before I'm going to test because I know what I'm like.     xxx


----------



## Jules18080

notty xxx


----------



## helpfulsis

Hi When Will It Happen, Yes I did volunteer, a year ago.  They did have another option but it didn't happen in the end so then I got the call!

Completely happy to help, I am lucky to have two children of my own, it just seems the obvious answer to help my brother and my lovely sister in law.

So sorry Rungirl but still check tomorrow.  

Regarding symptoms, you really don't get much at the very beginning, it just feels like you are getting your AF because that is your body getting ready to carry a child (eg sore boobs)..

However, it is hard not to symptom spot, I am rushing off to the loo to check all the time!

Ali x


----------



## Jules18080

Wow helpful sis you are amazing    truly a lovely storey which has lifted my spirits xxxx


----------



## Kitty71

So sorry Rungirl   

Hi Mac glad to see a familiar face    Thanks for posting that link to the poll. DP & I just went to Tesco and I got so panicked I had to come home because I have period pain. This 2WW is a bloomin' nightmare and I'm only 3 days in!!!

Holly I was hoping my clinic were going to give me only 10 days to test but they gave me 14 but think you can test around 10 though. The HCG from the trigger shot would definately have gone from the system so a positive would be a real one. I don't think I'm going to last the 14 days.

Hopefully I'll get to know more of you soon, enjoy Strictly and X factor tonight. God knows we probably all need the distraction   

Kitty xx


----------



## Hhitchen

Thanks everyone for your advice   I'll def be testing on thurs unless I break before! 

Rungirl- sorry to hear your news. Take care  

Kitty- I know the feeling! Having sharp pains in tum now as well so trying to ignore and stay calm. Hope strictly takes your mind off things  

Have a lovely eve everyone,


X Holly


----------



## angx

I am due to test on the 8th but did a sneaky test today.....
OMG it is   I did a cheap boots one today and the line was so faint I could hardly see it.
I did a digital test a few hours later and it says the lovely words PREGNANT. I am so hoping others get the same result. I am over the moon. It's my first ever    Fingers crossed for everyone else. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jules18080

Congratulations     

You were great to hold on till today xxx I did one but I know it was too early(5 days  ) so ignoring bfn.

Jules xxxx


----------



## faith25

CONGRATULATIONS ANGX!! What was your official test date? xx


----------



## Lizchil

angx - congrats sending     

Hhitchen - hi there we test on the same day, Im definately trying to stay strong and wait for my hcg blood test on thursday, im so frightened to do a HPT and get a negative as done thousands in the past.  I had lots of strong AF symptoms in the first week but I dont feel nothing now, no sore boobs, dont know if its a good thing or bad thing, roll on thursday


----------



## angx

Faith.... I was due to test on Monday 8th so tested 2 days early. I can't believe it's positive. xx


----------



## faith25

I'm going to try my best to wait til 18th to have the blood test  , but hospital said 99% of people do a HPT the day before! xx


----------



## Macgyver

Angx - Congratulations on your BFP


----------



## Hhitchen

Angx- congrats on your bfp!     

Lizchil- mines just an HPT so hoping it will be accurate   I think people experience different symptoms or lack of symptoms and so it's really hard to know if it's good or bad. I will try and find a HPT that is very sensitive but don't know which ones are   sending you lots of  

X Holly


----------



## Jules18080

Hi Holly once you find the best test let us know I'm lost in the choice


----------



## Macgyver

I am going for clear blue digital again, as this was accurate last time, and I did test early, which I am NOT (Telling herself) going to do this time.   I like the fact it tells you how far you are (like we don't know).  And it lasts all day. 

Got to get mine on Tuesday Night. 

Sending you all      &   Not long now 

Luv Mac & the pumpkin seeds x.x


----------



## BridgetJ

Hi-  sorry to report a glass of wine and bar of chocolate in my hands after a tortuos day shopping with the cutest of babies everywhere and there's even been a car parked across the road with the number plate "BFP"- can you believe it l Life is so cruel, but still have to hold on  to the logic that nature has to have her say. 

Thanks to you all for just being there  and sorry RunGirl - do another test tomorrow anyway (even I on my OTD with a BFN  still want carry on taking the cyclogest etc. - just in case  
BJ


----------



## Kitty71

Angx congrats!!!!

Mac I'm going to get a clear blue 1 (or 10!!) as my clinic said they are the most accurate and the ones I was told by them to get. I think all clear blue ones detect at 50. 

I used to buy really cheap ones from Homebargains and they detect at 25 but they aren't very reliable. 

Good luck everyone


----------



## stillwaiting081

Hello Ladies,

Needs some advice from u all ...I've got a question-If u r taking cyclogest 2 times a day then is it necessary 2 take it in every 12 hrs? What if I take it 2/3 hrs b4 or after...ur opinion plz.

Today is my 5th day post transfer(FET) n I'm not having ne kinda symptom yet...is it normal? Is there ne1 else who's having no symptom at all? 

Another ?-R ne of u having ostrogen n progesterone tests during this 2ww?

Anyway,Congratz 2 all who got BFPsss ...Lots of hugs 2 the BFNsss .....n best wishes 2 all who'll b testing 2morrow   !


----------



## Kitty71

Hi Stillwaiting,

My clinic told me to take the cyclogest at 12 hour intervals so I think that would be best. I don't suppose it would matter now and again to be a few hours late but evenly spacing it probably keeps the levels topped up nicely.

As for symptoms I'm 3dp5dt and have period pain but I think everyone is so different, which makes the whole thing so much more unpredictable and worrying.

My clinic don't do any testing during the 2WW but maybe some do.

Good luck hun


----------



## Macgyver

Hi StillWaiting

I take Cylogest in the morning and evening, not regular times as I dont know what time I would get home from work, an hour either way didn't make any difference last time.

My Clinic do not test during 2WW either, they go by a HPT on OTD.

Sending you Smuggling in vibes   

Luv Mac & the pumpkin seeds x.x


----------



## linnyhope

Hi ladies. Can I join you? I am 25 and this is my first shot at icsi! Had ec on 25th Oct and transfer on 27th. Test day is 12th November and I'm so scared! We had 1 grade 3 transferred and none were suitable for freezing   I've been judging every stomach pain head ache. It's driving me mad. Has anyone heard if bfp with grade 3 envy?


----------



## faith25

Evening Peeps,  I am now 1dp3dt and this evening I have had a small amount of white/clear discharge (sory tmi!), has anyone else had this or know if its anything to worry about? xx


----------



## E3021

angx - big congratulations,  

I have been having low stomach pains all day, am really hoping is implantation - am 10dpo. Have two blastos on board - please stick. Am v emotional, even crying at adverts!

Macgyver, hi, we are coinciding again, let's hope we both get better luck this time. Hope you're feeling good.

BridgetJ, am thinking of you, enjoy the wine but keep a PMA, it could still be ok.

This 2WW is sooo long.
   to all.


----------



## E3021

p.s. I always use Clear blue, both the ordinary and the digital. Ordinary is good because the cross stays - digital disappears after a day. I still have my positive one from last time to remind me that I can get pregnant on low days.
xxx


----------



## Jules18080

Great thanks Liz.

Good luck tomorrow for all testers


----------



## Lizchil

faith25- hi hope your ok, i had a discharge like that at the beginning of my 2ww, but i put it down to the pessary, and not inserting it highter enough, sorry to be crude, take care xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I have to tell you how mad I am - I have perfected the art of dismantling a clear blue digital to see what the test strips look like.

I have done 3 and interesting to see the weeks go up and inside the blue lines get darker.
I have kept all my positive test strips out of the clear blue digitals for prosterity. Also taken a photo of the screen with a date by it. Really crazy - but this does not happen very often to people like us - so why not keep the souvenirs?  

Each one gives you double confirmation of HCG being present as there is a low sensitivity and a high sensitivity strip in each one that a magic eye looks at for depth of colour.


----------



## helpfulsis

Angx - congratulations!  That is such good news and hopefully will give everybody on this thread a lift and hope.

Still waiting 081 - don't worry if you don't get any symptoms at this stage because it really is too early.  Period pains are perhaps a good sign because it could be the ligaments stretching around your uterus getting ready for it to grow.  I used to get them quite bad with my two previous pregnancies.  Sore boobs are a good sign too, but that could also be because of all the drugs we are taking.

Faith25 - I am also getting a slight white discharge, I don't think this is too much to worry about because if you are pregnant you develop a 'mucus plug' in your cervix to seal the uterus.  TMI I know, sorry ladies.

Good luck to any of you testing in the  morning!

Love Ali x


----------



## rungirl

Hi,

Af turned up this morning so it really is a bfn for me.  So upset. xxx


----------



## Jules18080

Hi run girl


I'm so sorry are you sure it's AF and not implementation bleed xxx


Jules


----------



## angx

Hi....
After my two positive tests yesterday I have done another two and both have been negative. This is my first experience of this so not sure what is going on. My test date is actually tomorrow..... I'm thinking it has ended in a very early misscarriage. Any thoughts anyone??


----------



## Winterbreeze

Oh ang im so sorry for you. Did you use your first morming urine?? when did you last have a trigger shot??is otd tomo and how many days past collection will you be?? Sorry for all the questions xx

Morning Run girl when is your otd? lots of ladies have described having bleeding episodes early in pregnany. Try stay positive xx


----------



## Nubia

Hi,
Can i be added to this please.ICSI with ET yesterday,two blastos transferred. OTD 20/11


----------



## Notty

Rungirl-I am so sorry for you hun, this journey is so hard. I'm thinking of you.  xxx

Angz- My heart dropped when I just read your message. All the questions winterbreeze are running through my head, also did you use the same make pregnancy test as yesterday? I really feel for you today.   xxx

Jules-how's my partner in crime feeling today? xxx

Thinking of all of you and   this one is the one for you all xxx


----------



## Winterbreeze

Hi notty how are you getting on xx


----------



## Jules18080

Hi Ang I am so sorry really don't know the answer xx

Notty not to bad my love touch wood it's quieter today.....   how are you?


Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Winterbreeze

Hi Jules how are things for you today?? Has the spotting eased??

Take care xx


----------



## Jules18080

Hi Winter

It seems to... But I'm scared to celebrate just yet xxx worried it's going to come back with force x getting cramps and feel a bit sick ... But think that's nerves x

How are you?

Jules


----------



## Notty

Winterbreeze and Jules- Hi girls. It is still red, maybe not as bad as yesterday but to be honest yesterdaay was pretty bad. We will have to wait till tomorrow but I think I know it has not worked this time. Don't want to be all negative so will keep some pma till tomorrow. I'm really glad yours has eased Jules, I really want it to work for you. How are you winterbreeze? xxx


----------



## Jules18080

Xxxx notty      sure I've spoken too soon x


----------



## Winterbreeze

ohhh ladies I hope it will be brill news for the both of you ill keep      for you both.

As for me im fine very tired at the mo but apart from that everythings pretty normal   

Take Care and enjoy the rest of your weekends xx


----------



## nmck3891

Hello!
I'm now a 2WW-er and my OTD is 14/11/2010
I'm going      
 Please God they'll stay this time
Natalie X


----------



## lisac73

Hi

Can I join this thread please......I am now on 2ww....and will slowly go crazy!! I'm hoping it's 3rd time lucky for us!!
We had 2 8 cells transferred yesterday so otd is 20th Nov....


----------



## Lizchil

Hi Ladies - what torture this is !!!!! the last week seems to have been forever! so so scared for thursday! im so tempted to go out and buy a HPT Im so bored today, cant keep my mind on other things! this not knowing is a grind    cant help but feel negative today, sorry ladies


----------



## mollymittens

Hi girlies,
Can I join u all.
I had one embie 8 cell grade 1 3 day transfered on thursday, going a bit mental.
x


----------



## Notty

Lizchil- I know exactly how you feel, keep positive though it's looking good so far. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you. xxx

Lisac-Hi, how are you enjoying being PUPO? xxx

Mollymittens-wishing you lots of luck for this tx xxx


----------



## Sunny Bee

rungirl ~ ah huni i am so so sorry   

winter and everyone ~ thank you for all your kind words of support     good luck for the rest of your pregnancies and OTD' s    xxx

newbie~ good luck for 25th and your scan . hope hcg is a high one and you have twinnies onboard  cant wait to hear. hope DH loking after you xxx


Jules and notty~ ah girls its tough the last few days not knowing   and much      and     for yo both. hope you get a BFP xxxx


hi all newbies who are PUPO xxxx good luck for 2ww and test days xxxx

AFM~ well AF has arrived 4 days after test date , ouch she'smad and bad to me ! just kee thnking of those little embies in there too ...  ... ah welll. goota focus on immues again and hope that the reservatriol is hepling lower my T8 cells and we can go again in april may.... i will be back. DH and i were talking about a project to do so loks like we are gonna move house and get things ready for a new beginning to our lives either way.   somewhere ove rthe rainbow and all that lol

take care girls much love sunny   xxxx


----------



## angx

Hi
Just to answer the questions..... I used the boots digital tests the same as I used yesterday. I had FET October 27th.... My husband is at work and won't be home til 7pm tonight. Is there any chance these can be wrong? I am taking Progynova so AF won't start til I stop taking them. I have a really dull ache in my tummy.....I'm so sad, can't bring myself to get out of bed yet.


----------



## Winterbreeze

Hi Ang my heart really does go out to you. Just try again on your otd you never know ill keep everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## mollymittens

Ang,
i know its hard buttry to stay calm  we are all here for u.
try again tommorow. x


----------



## kbunny

Hi All

BFP !  HCG 450 .Going in for the 2nd blood  test and immunes re test tomorrow 


xx


----------



## Notty

Congratulations K bunny, I'm really happy for you. xxx

angz-I really don't know hun, It must be so tough. I really hope they are wrong and you get a positive on OTD. sending     to you xxx


----------



## Jules18080

Congratulaions kbunny        


Angz I'm so sorry I just don't know what to say xxx


----------



## ibradley

Hi, it's so reassuring reading everyones posts, as this 2ww is driving me mad, at times I feel like the only one out there. I'm 9dp2dt.
I'm having such strong period pains its so hard to remain positive. I know all the symptoms are suppose to be the same, but I'm dreading doing the test incase its -ve. We didn't have any left to freeze, the thought of going through it all again. Sorry to be -ve. 
All the best to everyone, Is


----------



## Jules18080

Hi ibradley welcome to the madness of the 2ww   the craziest, emotional time ever known x  

Good luck to all testers and a big    for Notty x


----------



## faith25

Its sunday afternoon and I have decided this 2WW is even crueller than I originally throught!!  Trying to engage in watching Stand By Me...its just not working.  Sending lots of PMA to everyone xxx     

p.s  where do all he excited smilies come from?  My tool bar only has the bog standard ones


----------



## Kitty71

Faith click where it says [more] under the regular smilies


----------



## faith25

Thanks Kitty71 - I'm really not thinking straight!  lol    xx


----------



## Lizchil

well ive finally cracked today on this boring sunday, and gone and done a HPT and its BFN, just hoping and praying ive tested too early!!!   Im 10dp 2et (me and my big mouth saying i was strong to hold until 11th) this 2ww is crazy, and I cant believe it happens every week of the year!!!!  Feeling a bit negative, as I dont feel anything no symptoms


----------



## Anthu

Hi Ladies,

Since yesterday, while inserting my progesterone I feel that my cervix is lower..has anyone had this? Is this normal? I am so worried
xx


----------



## Jules18080

Hi Lizchil

I am sure this is too early    

Jules xxx


----------



## Anthu

Hi Lizchil, Like you I am due to test on 11th and have no real symptoms at all, except for sore boobs from the progesterone. Keep positive...i'm sure it's too early  xx


----------



## Lizchil

Thanks ladies for your support


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Anthu  - I am sure I have had feelings of cervix being lower. Don't worry - I am sure it is normal.


----------



## Notty

Lizchil- I know it's horrible seeing that -ve but put it out of your mind cos it is too early yet. good luck xxx


----------



## Lizchil

thanks notty x

hope your ok too xxx


----------



## Anthu

Thanks Hazel, I'm trying to stay positive xx


----------



## Kitty71

Hi Liz,

I would say it's too early to test, remember hcg doubles approx every 48 hours or there abouts so what is maybe undetectable today could be significantly higher by your OTD.

Kitty xx


----------



## Anthu

Ok, maybe I'm just sitting here imagining things, but I'm sure I can feel a sort of throbbing or pulsating feeling in my cervix.  This is driving me nuts!


----------



## osborne

hi everyone, just had 1st ICSI OTD 16th November - fingers crossed!!


----------



## Lizchil

Kitty71 - thanks kitty for your reassurance, i really hope so    feel really mad with myself for testing x


----------



## Lizchil

Anthu - hope your ok, could be implantation


----------



## Lizchil

osborne - welcome, and sending lots of luck xxx


----------



## mollymittens

hi osborne-me and u have the same otd......


----------



## Anthu

Hi Lizchil,
I don't know I'm 10 dp3t so isn't it too late for implantation? It's driving me nuts...I just   its not AF on its way. I'm just trying to keep postive xx


----------



## Lizchil

Anthu - Im not sure, some say you can have late implantation, keep fingers crossed    x


----------



## faith25

Liz - I've just looked looked in my book a it says day 11 post transfer is the absolute earliest to detect a positive result and it would be a very faint on or not detected on that day.  Keep positive, Thursday's not to long away now, only 4 more sleeps!


----------



## Lizchil

faith25 - aw thanks for your reply, made me feel alot better    cant believe i had a mad moment today and tested!!!! Hope your doing ok


----------



## faith25

Liz - I'm ok thanks, wish there was an ivf button in my brain that I could switch off and then on again next wednesday


----------



## Jules18080

Thanks faith25 that put my mind at rest too xxxxx


----------



## Jen74

Hi, can you add me please?

Testing on the 11th as well, nice to see I'll have some buddies! Thanks for all the advice about early testing - was sorely tempted today but very glad I didn't...


----------



## Jules18080

Welcome Jen, there is quite a few of us for the 11th xxxxx

Good luck testers tomorrow will be thinking of youn


----------



## ibradley

Hi, does anyone know if swimming is ok during the 2ww. I heard something about the chlorine but don't know if its a myth..?!
I'm tempted to test wed/thurs il be day 12/13. The pains are still there, pretty much always there, these feelings are way to similar for AF, I don't like it!


----------



## faith25

On my sheet from the hospital it says no swimming   dawn you 2ww! xx


----------



## ninamumbest

I was told no swimming for 5 days post transfer by my clinic.


----------



## IGWIN79

I think its no swimming due to infection, after all we did go through minor op


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi
my clinic says no swimming til after OTD
good luck to everyone testing tomorrow x


----------



## marie10

Hey lovelys,

  
Thought I might join you I had DEIVF, ET was on Tuesday 04th November,
I am taking 7mg apsrin a day, 10mg prednisalone, Clexane injection 1 a day pregnacare 1 a day, and those horrible bum bullets 1 every 12 hours,
sore (.)(.)'s I am feeling ok, sometimes I think that its maybe going to work then I think that its not!!!!Its driving me batty. I test on the 18th, Good luck to all you lovely ladies on the 2ww 

Marie xx xx


----------



## Hhitchen

Hi everyone,

Jen74 and Jules think we are all testing on the same day 11th?

Thanks for posts about not testing eary. I feel that my OTD is quite early anyway so won't do one early. Have since promised DH that I won't either, what a muppet I am 

Hi Marie - welcome to the 2ww madness  

Good luck to tomorrows testers  

AFM- losing positivity as AF pains getting stronger and apart from twinges not many other symptoms. Gradually going more insane by the day  

Can only scroll back a short way as on phone. Sorry to people I have missed 
 holly


----------



## hopehopehope

good luck marie - you've been on a long journey   

the 2ww is driving me MAD!! I'm on last few days, if i compare this cycel to the last then i am expecting spotting on tuesday and AF on Wednesday. My temp is up in the 99's and i have dull tummy ache - boobs still sore, but then with all the progesterone and pregnyl shots i've had a i suppose i should expect that  (though last time soreness went 5 days befre AF)


----------



## scoobydoo77

Hi Ladies,
Mind if I join you? I had a 5 day transfer last Weds with 2 lovely blasts, so now I am 5dp 5dt and slowly going crazy!!

Yesterday I began feeling cramps so similar to AF cramps that it had be scared to go to the loo! Hhitchen - we are on the other board together and I think we are feeling similar? I just have AF-type cramping and sore (.)(.)'s and that's about it!

The other thing is I keep having XXX rated steamy dreams! Has anyone else had that?! I am surprised I have found myself on top of DH in the middle of the night   Am sure he would love that as he we are starved in that area at the moment but told to refrain until we know!!

Hope you are all coping with this wait?

Scoobs x x x x x


----------



## Notty

It's a BFN for me  

Good luck to all of you, I really hope it is your time. 

Jules       xxx


----------



## Jules18080

Hi Notty    

I have a very steamy dream last night, tummy bloated, chest swollen, twinges but bleeding has stopped and emotionally drained


----------



## Jules18080

Hi Holly sorry yes we are testing on the 11 xxx


----------



## Macgyver

Hi All

So sorry Notty.   

OTD is Wednesday for me, but did one this morning, and its    showing 1 -2 weeks. OMG.  Can it be real ?  Please stay with me this time Mummy loves you   

Luv Mac & the pumpkin seeds x.x


----------



## ninamumbest

Notty - I'm so sorry. x

Mac - congratulations.  Great news!

Does anyone know how I can get my name on the HOF at the beginning of the thread?  My OTD is 11th.


----------



## Jules18080

Congratulations Mac!!!!!!.,.     

I think I'm losing it


----------



## when will it happen?

Notty my love ... I am so so sorry ... Is DH with you today? ... hope you'll be together through your disappointment hun x


----------



## Macgyver

Jules - Stay positive sweetie, I had really bad af pains Wednesday, friday & yesterday.  Worse than I normally get them. sending you loads of       

Luv Mac & the pumpkin seeds x.x


----------



## Hhitchen

Hi everyone,

Notty I'm so sorry hun. Take care  

Scooby- hi, sounds like we do have similar symptoms- DH went mad when he heard I had an x-rated dream as he's not allowed near me   I'm also having weird burning sensations down my legs and really hungry- no idea if that's good or not  

Mac- congratulations     
     


Xholly


----------



## Jules18080

Thanks Mac.... Just called my clinic who agreed with consultant that my otd is the 11 so hoping it was all too early for af.   

Holly my hubby the same x


----------



## Lizchil

Notty - so sorry sending love and   

Mac - wow, congratulations,   

love liz x


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Notty, I'm so sorry - I've been following you and Jules and hoped it would be a BFP for you both. Sending hugs     

Mac, you must be sooo excited!! Enjoy and fingers crossed it continues to go well     

Hope xoxo


----------



## Kitty71

Congrats Mac   

So sorry Notty   

Hiya Scooby,

How it going? I had af type of pains for a few day but nothing now apart frm the sore (.)(.).
Can't say I've been having x rated dreams unfortunately    but I have been having really vivid dreams for the last few nights. I've decided I'm going to test on Saturday as the will be 10dp5dt.

kitty xx


----------



## scoobydoo77

Hey Kitty, I think I am feeling the same as you - AF type pains seems to come and go (nothing too bad but noticeable enough that I thought AF might be coming yesterday - I guess to early anyway?!) The (.)(.)'s are still a little sore to touch on the sides and I think they may be a little bigger.

My OTD is Sat so I will keep my fingers crossed that Sat is a lucky day for is both!

By the way, I have been meaning to ask you if you requested to put 1 blast back or if your clinic recommended?

Scoobs
x x x x x


----------



## Billie86

morning ladies hope ur all well  

notty big love for u hunni so sorry  

mac congratulations  

well i thought id test this morning as im 10pt 5dt and the test came back invalid! grr! would of done it again but didnt pee in a jar, well just have to wait till tomorrow, im abit spiritual so im thinking someone doesnt want us to know yet, theres that and it was a cheap one lol, twin pack so will use other one in morning


----------



## faith25

CONGRATULATIONS MAC!!!                 

xx


----------



## faith25

So sorry Notty, look after each other, relax and enjoy christmas then 2011 will be your year     xx


----------



## mollymittens

Hi Girlies,

So sorry about the bfn's and congratulations to the bfp's. This journey is so cruel and unfair sometimes I wish we all could get the bfp's. x

Well need some advice. I am only 4 days past 3dt but I keep on getting butterflies in my stomach. I think that it is just nerves. I am so scared that my nerves are gonna stop the embie from possible implanting.

I feel different this time than previous cycles and that worries me as the last two cycles where bfp's with a very tragic ending. I know that only time will tell but I am slowly going insane.

I also work as a teacher in a busy secondary school and worried that I have been doing to much standing and walking. Any theories.

x


----------



## faith25

Hello *Mollymittens*, I am having the same as you...butterflys and sometimes small cramps, I don't know if this is bad or good, its my first cycle and its driving me crazy  !! More flutters and pains at night or late afternoon. Anyone got any ideas? xx


----------



## larny g

can anyone help please, I had et last tues with two day three embys put back.  Can anyone tell me the earliest i should test?

Thanks very much, my clinic want to test on the 13th and dont know if this is correct or not.


----------



## Hhitchen

Larny- see this link- it tells you what happens day by day and might give you an idea of when to test 
http://forums.fertilitycommunity.com/vitro-fertilization-ivf/270980-timeline-what-happens-after-you-transfer-here-plus-question.html

Faith and Mollymittens it could be the cyclogest which can make you feel anxious and give you cramps. It's very hard to know so don't get anxious about it. There's no way of knowing either way as everyone has different experiences 

Mollymittens- there's no evidence that standing will affect things in anyway as alot of clinics say you can go back to work straight after ET. Don't stress and give yourself a hard time.  sending you lots of 

X holly

/links


----------



## larny g

thanks very much hhitchen

it works out that I am 3dt 6dpt, soprob too early to test yet.  When do you need to test?


----------



## Jules18080

Hi larny

Check with your clinic but I am 14 dp 3dt otd.

Good luck x


----------



## Hhitchen

Larny- I test on 11th- gradually going more insane by the day


----------



## ninamumbest

Am feeling a bit low today.  I keep reading about everyone's early symptoms and I don't have any at all.  I keep telling myself that I never have symptoms when I am pregnant but it's not helping.  Am very tired and keep eating chocolate - which could be symptoms but more likely just how I am when I'm down.  Not being able to exercise is also driving me nuts.  Can anyone recommend a good modern horror film to me?  I watch them to relax.  Sorry for the me me me post.


----------



## Jules18080

Hi Nina

I'm probably the opposite the early bleed has scared me and I'm low today xxx keep pma    

Is it horror like paranormal activity ?

Jules xxxxxx


----------



## Hhitchen

Jules and Ninamumbest- sorry you are both feeling low today. I think everyone is so different with their symptoms or lack of symptoms. I found looking at the voting section under 2ww symptoms that led to a BFP reassuring as it demonstrated how many different things people experience. 

Sending you lots of   

X holly


----------



## Lizchil

HI all, Im distraught    Ive started with brown discharge just like what i get before AF, i think its over for me      will know for sure on thursday after the hcg blood test, im so so upset


----------



## Jules18080

Oh Liz    wish I knew what to say I had bleeding as you know and trying to keep pma till Thursday xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## faith25

Liz....try to keep focused on Thursday, the unit told me to expect light brown discharge which is why i paniced when it was white   .  Keep your chin up...remember what you said to me...Zita says its not over til its over. Sending you lots of     xxxx


----------



## Lizchil

faith24, jules - thanks ladies   yes all i can do is wait for thursday and hope there is one little one holding in there, but im sure i will know in myself over the next couple of days xxxx


----------



## mollymittens

Hi girlies,
Faith-take it that the butterflies are down to nerves, it is driving me nuts.
Larney-i think that sunday would probably be about accurate, I am 4days past 3dt and my test date is the tuesday. x
Hhitchen-thanks for the advice, been worrying all day. Not long now till test day for u honey. x
Nina-horror film really? lol

A wee note for the ladies with the early bleed, I experienced this on my last cycle and had a BFP, I know it is truely awful time but it is not always a bad sign. So keep the faith.


----------



## faith25

Hi Mollymittens, was thinking the progestorone must be causing a lot of activity there too, maybe thats not helping! x


----------



## mollymittens

faith-it is a nightmare. I am analysing every twinge. Just wish that I could fast forward to next week then I would know. x


----------



## Jules18080

Thanks Molly that is such good news ! I bled from wednesday to Saturday and my test date is Thursday xxxx


----------



## mollymittens

Jules, my test date was a tuesday, i started bleeding on the saturday till the friday. It was awful. But it was good news. I was told that it could have been an implantation bleed or one of the two embies coming away. x


----------



## ninamumbest

Jules and Liz - keep up the PMA ladies.  There really is a lot of evidence on these boards - indeed on the pumpkin patch itself - that some bleeding is often a positive indicator.

Thanks for the kind words everyone - cheering up a bit here with some episodes of Buffy the Vampire Slayer.  Now that's what i call proper vampires (well that and True Blood) rather than the Twilight nonsense.


----------



## Jules18080

Thanks Molly I am so happy to have some pma so far tidy I have felt like it has been over  

Nina thanks for this pma to you too xxxxx have you tried vampire diaries? Love Damian xxx or supernatural?


----------



## Kitty71

Hi girls,

There must be something in the air today some of us have lost our mojos. I was so optimistic yesterday but today my pma has completely gone  . I really don't know why thereis no reason at all for it. I do feel a bit dizzy each time I ge up so maybe that's a good sign.

*Ninamumsbest* I'm a big horror fan, "Case 39" is quite good if you haven't seen that yet. I watched about 7 hours of True Blood that I'd saved up last week.

*Scooby* we chose SET this time (hope I don't regret that come Saturday) If we get a negative we'll review the situation for the transer of the 3 frosties.

Hope everyone feels better soon            

Kitty xx


----------



## mollymittens

Kitty- I am a set girlie too, have 7 in the freezer. Hoping that one is enough x


----------



## Kitty71

Hey Molly,

Let's hope we only need the frosties for a brother or sister


----------



## mollymittens

Kitty that is what I am hoping     x


----------



## ninamumbest

Kitty - thanks for the rec on Case 39 - sounds good.  See if I can buy it on my telly.  

Have a chilled evening ladies - good luck to anyone testing tomorrow. x


----------



## meme2

Hi ladies 

This last two weeks has been a killer!!

I tested positive 4dpt and have tested everyday since and lucky to see the positive still there, i am not due to test until the 11th so i am wishing it hangs on tight, i'm so scared to wake up and find its over, i get myself in a panick before bed and have trouble sleeping.

I'm on steriods and clexane and i have balloned i am huge- does anyone know when you are meant to come of these and if the weight comes off once you stop taking them I feel massive.

Hows everyone else coping?

meme


----------



## scoobydoo77

Hey girls,

Just a quick one to send positive vibes out to all of you.  I have just watched The Secret and so am in a very positive place - lets hope it lasts.

Kitty - since you have been my treatment twin so far I am counting on you to get a BFP, we are both destined to get that together on Saturday, don't let me down!  I know what you mean about keeping up the PMA 24-7 though - it's tough.  I find mine fluctuates at about the same rate as my symptoms/lack of them!!  When there is a cramp I think 'woohoo, must be an implantation cramp, way too early for AF', or 'that'll be the progesterone' or 'hmm,I hope that isn't AF coming early' - seems there is no rhyme or reason to the 'symptoms' or as to why some gets BFP's first time and others take another go, so I say lets not stress about it - lets be positive and all tell ourselves - 'this has worked, I am pregnant'

Can someone please remind me of that outburst of positivity next time I am freaking out?!

Love and peace ladies

Scoobs
x x x x x


----------



## Jules18080

Hi Nina have you tried room 1408?

No frosties for me so pma for my two on thursday xxx


----------



## faith25

Scoobs - I love your post, I hasve copied it onto a word doc and going to read it each time I'm down


----------



## E3021

Wow, this thread moves so fast, only been out at work and come home to find 8 pages to read, hard to take it all in.

But - massive congratulations to Mac and everyone else with a BFP.    
Am soo sorry for all with bad news this time, I know how much it hurts, every month, I think we all do on here.   

AFM have still got v. sore boobs, am dizzy a lot and had major night sweats last night. My otd is Thursday so nearly there, might break and do a HPT soon, but don't know if i'm brave enough. I had 2 blastos last Monday so have had them a week now.


----------



## Hhitchen

Thanks for the post scoobs- made me smile and cheered me up  

X holly


----------



## Anthu

Reading your posts everyday is what is keeping me sane these days ...so thank you ladies   Without you I would not last till 11th. 

Keep   jules, Nina and every one of you xx


----------



## Jules18080

Anthu I couldn't agree more


----------



## linnyhope

Hi ladies I did a hpt about 3pm today bfp! Day 12 post et. I did another about 6.30 and it was only a faint positive. Anyone know if it is normal? Going to test first thing tomorrow too.
Baby dust to all!!


----------



## Jules18080

Ooohh Lonny that sounds like really good news


----------



## stillwaiting081

Hey friends,

Howz every1 feeling 2day?

Kitty71,Macgyver n helpfulsis...thx 4 ur lovely advices.

Rungirl n Notty   ...sorry 2 hear ur news...hopefully next yr will b ur yr so cheer up n get going.

Congratz,Mac...i'm so happy 4 ya...u must b on top of the world rite now     

I feel really gud reading everybody's posts on this thread.

These days I jes feel so sleepy,hungry n little crampy...hope thats a gud sign so friends lets pray 4 each other...hope we all conceive   

Good luck 2morrow's testers...


----------



## Kitty71

Evening girls,

*Linny* that sounds promising, first wee tomorrow will hopefully confirm it for you. The tests very rarely give false positives.

*Scooby* love your post  I feel a little better now because I keep getting really dizzy and my af type pain is back again. It's so twisted that feeling physically worse can make you feel mentally better 

*Meme* naughty girl for testing so early but great you keep getting positives. I allowed myself to look at the HPTs in Asda tonight. I don't think I could bear to get one of those digital ones for the first test. If I saw the words "Not Pregnant" I would freak out. I'm going to go for a good old one that just gives you a extra line 

*Stillwaiting* I think cramps are good, my ache is really low and kind of deep inside and feels different to normal af.

Fairydust to all the ladies testing tomorrow,



Kitty xxx


----------



## linnyhope

Thanks ladies! Another faint bfp this morning! I still can't quite believe my eyes! I think I will test every day now! Good luck and lots if sticky baby dust to everyone x


----------



## E3021

Congratulations Linny, keep going!   

It is 7 days since I did my ET and I'm due for blood test on Thursday, however I cracked and did a HPT this morning, came back negative. 
Please tell me this is too early for a HPT to pick anything up? Really need this time to work.


----------



## Huny

Hi Ladies do you mind if I join in, im due to have Blastocys transfer tomorrow and test date is 22nd November (day before my birthday!)

Huny xx


----------



## Jules18080

Hi Linny looking good!   


Liz it's too early xxx

Stillwaiting looks like good signs. Xxx

Hope testers are ok.

Afm bleeding stopped sunday, but feel wet all the time (sorry for tmi), tired but can't sleep, feel acidy and cramps....... Otd Thursday and scared x


----------



## Hhitchen

Liz- it's too early particularly if it was a 3 day transfer? 

Welcome Huny - hope you get the birthday present you long for  

Jules- acid could be progesterone as I am having really bad indigestion too. Sending you lots of  

Liny great news hope it continues  

Kitty- how you doing today? 

AFM- still waking up with a hangover and starving hungry. Trying to stay positive but really hard!   only two days to go!

X Holly


----------



## Billie86

morning ladies hope ur all well  

we got a faint bfp this morning   11pt 5dt

 for all xxx


----------



## Hhitchen

Congratulations Billie!         

I was a bit worried as to whether anything would show on my OTD (11th) which will be 10days post 5day transfer (1st nov) but hopefully it might do...

X holly


----------



## Billie86

thank you! tried testing yesterday but bloody thing came bk invalid so left it till this morning,, im only a day behind u holly friday is my otd


----------



## faith25

Congratulations Billie            

Hold on Hollie, only 2 more sleeps!    

AFM - I've been lying in bed since my ET last Friday and for the first time I don't mind as its   outside!  My DP has gone sailing in it today, he must be   !! Haven't even got the dog to keep me company as he's gone too  

Sending lots of   to everyone, I've noticed there lots of tester for 11th - keep it together guys, very nearly there - less than 48hrs to be precise!!!!


----------



## Jules18080

Congratulations Billie!


----------



## Hhitchen

Hi kitty,

There's a poll on it under the voting section of FF and there is a mixed response. Might help you.. Boo to going back to work- just make sure you take it easy  

My OTD is for a HPT but might go for a blood test too as I feel it's too early! 

X holly


----------



## Jules18080

Hi kitty I know the feeling x my dh won't ket me hpt till Thursday as he is worried about me x

My clinc only ask for hpt would love a blood test but not sure how I can get one  


Jules xxxxx


----------



## Huny

Congratulations Billie!!


----------



## nylaboo

for me today.    
Good luck to everyone else. xxx


----------



## Jules18080

Oh nylaboo I am so so sorry


----------



## Jules18080

Thanks kitty I'm private and my clinic is in the centre of London but they have said hpt and if bfn try again on Friday xxxxxx


----------



## Hhitchen

Hi,

Nylaboo I'm so sorry take care  

Jules and Kitty - my clinic is in centre of London so prob won't go as is a pain. I'll prob test thurs and fri just to make sure. We are going to get a last minute deal and fly somewhere hot if it fails so that was why I was thinking about getting a blood test but it's too much hassle! 

X holly


----------



## E3021

thanks all, think you're right, I've tested too early. My clinic do a blood test 10 days after transfer, which will be Thursday so am really hoping I'm still in
with a chance.

Jules, I know it might be a bit tmi but when I was pregnant in 2008 and made it to 21 weeks I felt wet all the time so that could be a good sign you're 
having!

Wouldn't it be so much easier if all the clinics did things the same then we'd be able to compare notes properly. I'm at Bourn Hall and they have been 
great but they don't tell you very much, we have to ask to get info out of them every time.

Sending lots of   and    for everyone on here.


----------



## E3021

Nylaboo, I'm so sorry, really hope it works for you next time.
Take care.


----------



## mollymittens

Girlies,
will be back on later. I am at work, I am a tecaher and just have a spare 20 secs. I went to the toilet and has yello discharge. I am only 5dps 3dt, a bit worried that it is over already. Any advice?


----------



## Jules18080

Hi all

Holly I have the same problem so hpt it is for me! The flight sounds a great idea but agree with kitty I hope you don't need it xxx  

Liz thanks for that .... These cast 48 hours are going to be tough I can tell  . I agree it's a strange how all clinic do things so differently 

Molly I'm not sure but this could be from the drugs, if you are worried contact your clinic xxxx

Jules x


----------



## faith25

Molly,  I 've got the yellow discharge too, I am sure my clinic old me to expect it with all the drugs etc.

To try and keep my PMA up I have just done an hours worth of Zita Wests Relaxation and Visualisation CD for the 2WW, feeling much better about the whole thing  , going to try it again tomorrow - highly recommended!


----------



## IzziLu

Sorry I haven't been around for a while girls, couldn't bring myself to post my    at the time but just beginning to feel a bit more normal again.

So many congrats to those that got their BFPs   

     for those currently on the   

and very big gentle      for Nylaboo and my other fellow BFNs

Love to all   

Izzi xXx


----------



## Jules18080

Oh Izzi I am sorry   I had wondered how you got on


----------



## larny g

aaaaahhhhhh seriously want to test now.  Am i defo too early, am 7dp 3dt?

Made dinner already, tidied house, browsed internet, getting really frustrated.

How are all you ladies doing?  I go for blood test on the 13th and its killing me.


----------



## faith25

Larny...I'll send the      round!  Keep away from those sticks!!  
Not long now!!


----------



## Hhitchen

Larny see link below - is too early so don't do it 

http://forums.fertilitycommunity.com/vitro-fertilization-ivf/270980-timeline-what-happens-after-you-transfer-here-plus-question.html

Xx holly


----------



## when will it happen?

Mollymittens - I had yellow discharge with both my pregnancies .... I would say its a REALLY positive sign!!!!!


----------



## when will it happen?

I know there's no right or wrong answer but just wondered how long everyone rested for after ET and when you went back to work after ET?


----------



## larny g

I'm way too early aren't I?  Haha need someone to tie me up please .  Such a donut, not got any symptoms whatsoever.

Had OHSS last time, so felt pregnant pretty much straight away.  As dont have natural cycle, feel nothing.

The rest of you seem so together, cant even talk to friends or family as husband has asked not to, as had miscarriage in July and told absoluely everyone we were pregnant.


----------



## IzziLu

Aww thanks for thinking of me Jules    Keeping everything crossed for you... not long now chick        

Larny        waaaaay too early especially if you're contemplating a middle of the day pee-stick... that's really not going to tell you anything


----------



## Jules18080

Hi Larny Way too early    

I'm in no way together just a false view I give on here inside I am scared and want to cry all the time xxx my dh is the same and I agree, problem is too many people know cause of the injections and time off work. 
   for everyone to have stickies xxx

I'm 12dp3dt and not tested since Saturday lunchtime   (which was way too early so ignoring it!) xx

Good to see you Izzi x


----------



## larny g

Thanks ladies,  think I'm just a bit of a loon anyway, cant take any of my regular meds while ttc, which doesn't help.

Thanks again, the urge to test is going.

xxxxxx


----------



## IzziLu

Jules - Saturday lunchtime    you're hardly in a position to be pulling the pee-stick police on Larny      Hope you manage to hold out now   

Larny - hope you find something to distract you


----------



## faith25

*When will it happen*...I think I've taken it overboard as I am still resting in bed and am now 4dp 3dpt ! I'm going back to work on 22nd Nov  and my test day is 18th, this is just coz my job is highly stressed and I had loads of holiday to use up before December. I would take it for a few days definatley, I have only stopped feeling sore today! At the end of the day rest can't do any harm, I think I have taken it to the extreme and it is doing my  in! Christmas cards are already written!


----------



## faith25

A couple more    for* Larny*!!


----------



## Jules18080

I know Izzi x  it was a moment of madness as I had been bleeding (spotting) from Wednesday night to saturday night so was in a mess    well that's my excuse.

Dh has hidden all hpt kits and has given me a talking to xxxx so larny   don't do it as it can give false negatives xx


----------



## scoobydoo77

Hi all,

's to the BFN's and wishing you the strength to go for it again as soon as you can.

Kitty - we are treatment twins, the night before last I almost had the big O while I was asleep!! I actually woke up right before and was all panicky about if that was allowed!!

Ladies who are tempted to test before OTD - DON"T DO IT! Tell yourself - if it's a bfp it will still be there on otd and if it's a bfn can you deal with the torture that it might really be a bfp but you have tested too early?!

AFM - So, last night, brushed my teeth, went for a pee, put some pj's on, got into bed....then it suddenly felt like (TMI warning) I had peed myself!! I hadn't of course, it was just very wet down there - anyone else experience that?!
AF like cramps seem to have eased off now which bothers me, but am very tired today and (.)(.)'s still sore to touch

Scoobs 
x x x x x


----------



## Jules18080

Scobby I feel like that too!


----------



## Kitty71

Hi scooby I'm sitting here crying my eyes out cause I've had a bit of brownish pink when I wipe so just hoping the orgasm dislodged a bit of old blood and it's not af. Cramps have gone and so has my mind!!

I'm in a right state


----------



## Lizchil

faith25 - its cruel this 2ww, ive had lots of rest and have probably taken it to the extreme as well ! but all we are doing is trying our best    take care x

still having dark brown discharge, rang the clinic blubbering and they tried to reassure me it can be old blood, dont feel very optomistic at all    could do a HPT as nurse said it may show up today, but got to still go for blood test on thursday, which im going to do, cant bear seeing a negative hpt again! ill probably chuck it through the bathroom window     I feel like im making myself ill with worry, trying to be positive, but its just so draining, and dont feel ive got it in me   .  Hubby is wonderful and says we will keep fighting and not be defeated    and we will have a child one day (think thats the military man in him) 

take care everyone xxxx


----------



## faith25

Liz - do Zita's CD and take some time out!  It really helped my head over he past couple of days


----------



## faith25

Kity - keep positive,I have read the brown  is good with a little light pink, it even says strippy appearance of each colour in my book!  Don't cry, you need to keep that positive energy up there    xxxx


----------



## Jules18080

Liz I'm so sorry    this is so cruel xxxx lots of people on here have had bleeding so I am clinging on to that for us. I woke up twice having an o so blame myself if it fails..   

Keep up the pma my testing buddy x glad you have option of blood test i have to do hpt xxx 

Faith wish I had got that cd now 
    to everyone testing x


----------



## scoobydoo77

Kitty, don't worry  the brown blood is old for sure.  And it makes sense that your cramps have gone because mine have too and we are treatment twins remember!  I am sure all is ok - remember this if we are pregnant we wouldn't actually feel the symptoms of pregnancy 24-7, they would just come and go.  Relax and focus on that healthy little blast that you had transferred, it was a great grade and will be doing just fine ;-)

Scoobs
x x x x x


----------



## Kitty71

Thanks


----------



## faith25

Jules - you might be able to download the CD online...I'll have a look now


----------



## Anthu

Hi ladies,

Just checking in on you ladies at lunchtime from work... can't keep my mind off. lol. 

11th still seems such a long time away 

 for all testing today xxx


----------



## Lizchil

faith25 - ive not done the cd for 2 days as felt so negative and lost the willpower, but like you said im going to listen to it now


----------



## faith25

Go Liz!!


----------



## faith25

No luck on the download I'm afraid    My friend got it out of her local library  xx

Failing that find some classical music, lie down in a room on your own, put either thumb by the side of your belly button and then join your forfingers to make a heart shape over your uterus.  Now listen to the music and visualise your embryos as they nestle down inside you, lose yourself for 30 mins min.  Hope it helps   xx


----------



## Jules18080

Thanks faith


----------



## Anthu

what's this CD if u don't mind me asking? x


----------



## Jules18080

Hi

It's a meditation relaxation and visualisation cd xxx

Jules x


----------



## mollymittens

Hi Girlies,

Thanks for the post about my discharge.
Just thought that I would add that I listen to a relaxation cd for the half an hour that I lie waiting for the progestorone to melt. I do this in the morning and the evening. That way I am killing 2 birds with the one stone.

I am just praying that this one embie will be enough. x

Keep the faith girlies
x


----------



## Jules18080

Thanks Molly! Wish I had got it now xxx

Remember as people have id it only takes one xx


----------



## Anthu

Hi Jules,

How're you doing today? We're nearly there eh? 
Ooooh...I've been listening to some meditation CD given by a friend, but i'm not finding it that useful. What's this CD called? 
xx


----------



## faith25

Hello again,  I have just had a couple of unbelievable sharp pains down there, took my breath away!  Today is surposed to be the day they embed in lining?  Any info/experiences would be gra tefully recieved !!


----------



## Jules18080

Hi Anthu I know we are so close.     don't know the name but know it's zita west xxx I'm trying to keep saine I'm just pleased the bleeding has stopped since Saturday nit x how are you?


Faith I had the same day day 6,7,8 and 9 and today I keep getting pains xxxx sorry if not much help xxx


----------



## faith25

Here is the link for you x

http://www.zitawest.com/products.php?section=0#CDs

/links


----------



## Anthu

Hi Jules,

Thanks, I'll look it up. 
I was so happy to hear that your bleeding stopped   that must have been implantation happening for sure.

I'm not having many symptoms at all now. My boobs are a little sore (less than before tho) and my back hurts a bit but that's it. I just don't know what to think, but I think finally I've been able to accept that the outcome is out of my control so going nuts about it every day isn't doing me any good.
The only thing we can do is keep   and daydream of being pregnant. 

I'm   that we get a BFP on Thursday xx       
    
sending you      energy xx


----------



## Anthu

Thanks Faith xxx

          to you xxx


----------



## linnyhope

Im worried that I tested to early!! OTD not till Friday !! I know I got BFP's but I keep getting stomch pains- im scared its not going to be accurate..


----------



## Jules18080

Thank you Anthu  

I think I am the same as you and now it's out of my control I have done all I can dry
Nking milk, pineapple juice relaxing and no baths, sex or gym!!!  

I hope you a get a BFP on Thursday XXXXXXXX


Linny I don't know what to say babes so sending you


----------



## bestbean

Hi Ladies 

I thought I'd join you if thats ok, I'd like to see how others are going on this 2ww.

I'm on 1st IVF cycle and my test date is the 15th Nov.

Ive been doing well up until now, staying positive and happy and just these last couple of days Ive been a bit weepy, nervous of pains and just starting to stress.  We only managed to get one fertilised emby and had that transfered last Wednesday (3rd).

I started back at work yesterday and Ive got a mammoth drive up north and back (350+ miles) for a meeting. I'm not too happy about the drive as Iv got no energy but I'm trying to keep everything a secret from work.

I was planning acupuncture on Thursday, is that ok in 2ww Ive had it all the way through up to ET??

Anyway wishing everyone all the luck in the world!!


----------



## faith25

Thank you for your last post Jules, reminded me I haven't had todays pint of milk    Don't want a repeat of yesterday, had a pint of pineapple juice followed by the milk, think it curdled in my tummy......


----------



## Jules18080

Welcome and good luck best bean xxxxx  the girls on her are great support xxx

That's an awful drive you porr thing, is there no way out of it? I can't help on acc question xxxx
   

Jules x


----------



## Jules18080

Lol faith I hate milk so this really is love, I have even given up caffeine and coke zero ( for me that was a true addiction!)

Ooh maybe that's why I felt sick the other day never though of curdling xxx


----------



## bestbean

I've been drinking pineapple and eating brazils, I didnt know about the milk??  Im I still supposed to be having the nuts and how much milk should I have?  Im drinking decaf tea, do you recon thats ok??


----------



## faith25

Just stick away from caffine!  I have done that too Jules and I love Coke Zero, coffee and wine!!  All swooped for milk, pineapple juice and peppermint tea


----------



## Anthu

It's put a huge smile on my face reading your posts... 

I'm also on a pint of mild and like Jules I've given up my beloved Caffeine and coke zero. lol. 

The pineapple and milk together sounds like a nasty concoction Faith...you poor thing xxx

What we do for this to work eh ladies  xxx


----------



## Jules18080

brilliant I forgot peppermint tea and Ginger tea have become my new friends.

Well ladies you can't we haven't tried. I could not eats nuts ugh!!!


----------



## Huny

Hi bestbean welcome!

It's fine to have Accupuncture durin 2ww just make sure they know everything! I've had it for 4 months this time round and had it during previous tx's, swear by it! Good luck! 

Think I will be leaving it a few hours between my milk and pineapple juice!! Pmsl!!


----------



## Hhitchen

Hi girls,

Was very bad and tested two days eArly as was feeling sick! It was a BFP! Am terrified it's too early and a false positive?! Any thoughts as don't want to get my hopes up too soon?
 holly


----------



## Jules18080

Hi Holly

I honestly don't know babes, have you called your clinic? Congratulations on the bfp xxxx


----------



## bestbean

Thanks Huny, Im loving the acupuncture so would be disappointed to give it up.

Hhitchen, I have no idea if that was bad, but I can understand why you did, I'll certainly be tempted but a very big tentative congrats!!! thats probably brilliant!!    I suppose all you can do is be a little bit smug and do the test again in a couple of days??


----------



## Anthu

Holly, 

Someone had a link up the other day about what happens each day and it said that 11days pt (for a 3dt) is not too early... so   that it true... congratulations  Now you've got me thinking of buying a hpt on the way home...Errrr!!!


----------



## Lizchil

Hhitchen - thats great im sure its true, when i spoke to my clinic today the nurse said it would show up today on a HPT, sending bigs congratulations xxx


----------



## Hhitchen

Thanks everyone, have left message with clinic to ask. It was a 5 day transfer so I think the timing is ok. Just don't want to celebrate too much until I know for sure...

X holly


----------



## Jules18080

Oh my I'm like Anthu now and want to check.......... Dh wants me to wait and now I'm scared that it's negative so wonder if I just wait!



Can I ask can we have an AF if we are on cyclogest ?

Jules


----------



## faith25

This is great we are seeing !! Congratulations *Holly*!!


----------



## Hhitchen

Thanks everyone! Have spoken to clinic who say they want me to confirm it on thurs. I don't want to tempt you guys to test though  

X holly


----------



## ibradley

Hi, can anyone help...
I'm d11p2dt. I've been having lots of AF pains and sore boobs since about day 7/8, thats all stopped today and now all I'm left with is like a dragging feeling behind my belly button and a kind of stitch...? 
don't know if this is good or bad. I also wondered do you get AF, while still on cyclogest..?
Thanks, all the best to anyone testing tomorrow xx


----------



## Lizchil

Hi ladies, I started with brown discharge yesterday, its darker brown today, and some red blood today, but not heavy, Im sure my AF is on its way, and Im also on the cyclogest pessaries, and im sure if i stopped these my AF would come!    I think ive prepared myself for the worse, but clinic said I must still have the blood test on Thursday.  Ive cried buckets today, and cant cry anymore, just trying to be positive and not let this affect my life, its my first IVF and the most incrediable journey ive ever encounted in my life, there has been laughs and tears, us ladies have a strong bond together and only us know what we go through.  Im so pleased there is some BFP's it gives me hope for the future.  Love Liz x


----------



## Jules18080

Oh Liz I'm sending you loads of pma and   XXXXXXXX it's my first time too and never dreamed it would be like this! I had the bleeding last week so     for us both.

Bfp really do help   

Xxxxxx


----------



## mollymittens

omg this wee thread moves like lightening

Anthu=not long till thursday u r nearly there. x
Linnyhope-Congratualtions   x One was enogh for u, so u have given me some hope. x
Jules-I am also defo off baths, I read that they are the worst thing that u can do on ur 2ww. I think that af can still come on cyclogest, it can delay things in some women. But dont worry about that.
Bestbean-welcome, I test on Tuesday next week, so looks like we are gonna be in this waiting game together. x
Faith  -u had me laughing out loud there about ur milk and pineapple juice curdling. x
Hhitchen- Congrats   
ibradley- try not to worry not long till u can test. x
Lizchill- in my second ivf cycle had brown discharge and all was ok so dont worry. Easier said than done, i know. x

Sorry for missing people out is unintentional.
Well my discharge to day has been mental. Really egg ******. Cant remember this happening before. I am a bit of a wreck today. x


----------



## Jules18080

Thanks Molly xxxx

Good luck to testers tomorrow


----------



## faith25

Liz - only one more day, try (and I know its so hard) to keep positive for the last day, could you get a pure relaxation acupuncture in tomorrow? Thinking of you and sending you lots of positive energy xx


----------



## Lizchil

faith 25 - thanks love, really appreciate your good advice, but think im going to spend some money on having me hair done   
Hope your doing ok and sending


----------



## stillwaiting081

Hello bestbean,

It's nice 2 know that finally I got OTD pal  I've had FET(2 embies put back) n this 2ww is driving me crazy.These days I'm feeling very sleepy,little backache n yes I'm very much hungry...so wats going on with u? How r u feeling?

N hows all the lovely ladies doing?

Ladies...some ppl says its not a gud idea 2 hav pineapple at this stage,not sure though so I'm jes avoiding it n caffein,I'm drinking a glass of sprite sometimes so do u think its harmful?

Sorry 2 all the BFN's...better luck next time !

 2 Holly n Faith.


Lizchill,dont loose ur hope yet...u neva know wat comes in the report   .

Good luck 2 all 2morrow's tester's


----------



## Huny

Stillwaiting ~ it's ok to have pineapple juice but not fresh pineapple,something to do with enzymes I think!!!

Congrats to all BFP, stay away from pee sticks the rest of you!!!!

Huny x


----------



## mollymittens

Girlies,
this is a tmi post so apoligies in advance. Is anyone nervous to pooh? I am scared to apply any pressure. My tummy is a bit sore so think that I may be constipated.


----------



## Jules18080

Molly I'm exactly the same


----------



## Kitty71

Liz don't give up hope hun     

The spotting and discharge is a bloomin nightmare. I've been wiping every few minutes even when I haven't been to the loo!! I haven't had anything more since this morning but convinced af is going to show up tomrrow. Hope it doesn't or else I'm not even going to make it in for my first day back at work.

Molly I've actually been ok having a number 2 (which is not like me) but I've been doing all my cyclogest back door and it kinds of lubricates everything. You won't do any damage going and best to go if you can because constipation will just add to everything else.  

k xx


----------



## yaya

Mollie, pooing is absolutely fine, so don't be nervous. I got reallly bad constipation and had to strain quite a bit (sorry, tmi). I got some lactulose from the chemist and that helped. The progesterone makes you constipated.

Good luck everyone.

xx


----------



## Jules18080

Thanks yaya I will be off to chemist tomorrow


----------



## Lizchil

Kitty - thanks for your message, im just holding onto hope for a miracle on thursday xxx


----------



## Jen74

Make that several miracles on Thursday, fingers crossed for a clean sweep of BFP's!!

Don't know how I'll last the next 36 hours...


----------



## Jules18080

Liz and Jen I agree 11 nov is a truly special day


----------



## ninamumbest

Liz, Jen, Jules, Art and anyone else testing on Thursday - nearly there ladies.  I'm trying to keep positive but if it is BFN for me I am now going to see Foals on Friday.  There's only one spare ticket so if it's a BFP my fella is going to go instead and I'll stay at home and eat cake.

I think the worst thing is that there isn't any Eastenders on Wednesday night so my TV focus will be missing!


----------



## Jules18080

Hi Nina 

I know, going crazy now. Trying to keep pma and now and then wonder where I can get the money for another round      .

Things are too sad on tv too and my emotions can't keep up!

What test are you going to use?

Jules


----------



## ninamumbest

Just a cheapie Boots one - they've always worked for me before.  In fact for my 2 previous rounds of tx I didn't use this website and so didn't know about any of the kerfuffle about which test to use so just got the cheapest I could find!  What about you?


----------



## Jules18080

Lol I'm tempted to try them all until I find one that says positive    was going to get the digital one by dh will have to read tha one as it's pretty final xxx

Really can't relax now and getting scared


----------



## LillyBee

Hi all,
well bad news Im afraid. I am totally gutted as wqas so sure that I was preegnant as had all symptoms sor e boobs cramping etc... as had with my son but then temp dropped significantly on tuesday morning and Af arrived by afternoon!. Weird thing is this time I didnt cry at all in fact I was surprisingly in good hunour? - strange hey. Anyway - I had said that I woudl have a break but am so concerned about my age that have decided to have another round of iui but this time withut the clomid before xmas. Then have a break abd then a review with our specialist. It is soo hard when you are self funding as we have to take a loan out for this and I will have to set a limit and we will have to stickm to it!! - yuck.

Anyway - I count myself really lucky I have a son.. so some may say I am being greedy!! and you would be right.
I hope there are some BFP's soon!!!
Lots a love
Lilybee


----------



## Macgyver

So Sorry Lillybee    Look after yourself & your Son

I feel so lucky to have has 2 free cycles on the NHS otherwise I think we would have to take out another mortgage.

OTD today: Still    Thankfully, the counter has changed to 2 -3 weeks ago for conception which is a more positive sign for me as last time when I M/C the counter never changed.    They hold in there.

Will call the clinic at 8:30 when they open and should get a scan date. No I am not up early to test, really had to pee, I never have to get up in the night    now I can't get back to sleep   

I am looking forward to more   's ladies.

Sending everyone            &       
Luv Mac & the pumpkin seeds x.x


----------



## bestbean

Hey stillwaiting081

Great to hear from you, I'm afraid I'm a complete klutz and got my dates wrong, even with something so important I'm a mess!  I had EC on the 1st and ET on the 3rd so DH reminded me I should test on Wednesday 17th, oops!

Ive seen most people are mentioning blood tests, Ive not been offered this and just been told to do HPT, is the blood test from the GP to confirm?

Well done all the BFP, I'm so wishing I join you!!

   to the negs, sending you lots of love

Regarding poo.....this progesterone has had the other effect on me and I'm going easy and regular?

Ive got massively heavy boobs and sore nipples, have done pretty much since ET is this good bad normal


----------



## Huny

Good Morning

*Lillybee* - so sorry to hear your BFN  to you, take care of each other! I noticed you have been talking about your temperature, what does that indicate?!?

*Macgyver *- Congratulations   

*Bestbean *- when did you think you were testing? With regards to blood tests, I think each clinic is different, I have never had blood tests always HPT's! 

*AFM -* I have been up since about 4.30 excited & nervous for ET today and also to see how our embies have progressed the last couple of days, never made it to blastocyst stage before so its all a bit new!

Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## LillyBee

Hi Huny,
Thanks for everyone's kind words/ Have spoken to the clinic and they are happy for us to do another unmedicated IUI cyc;e and then have a review!. so here we go again.

Re: temp, I  have been taking my temperature firts thingevery mprning and generally your temp. shows what is happening in toyur cycle. Often you get a dip whenyou are about to ovulate and then it goes up again, the temp stays high until you have your period and then it goes down. I have tracked my temp for ages and I find it scarily accurate. So  when I was pregnant my morning temp stayed high and when as this time I wasnt the day I started bleeding it dropped. You have to take your temp b4 getting out of bed and the same time approx every morning. Hope this answers your question.
Best of luck
Lillybee


----------



## bestbean

Hi Huny

I thought i was to test on the 15th only 2 days earlier.....

Good luck today, stay chilled and be positive, you'll be giving them a lovely new home!

I noticed its your birthday this month, mine was on 6th (Saturday), 1st one for longer than Id like to rememenber when I didnt wake up with a hangover!!  Lets keep wishing and praying that we get amazing Novemeber birthday presents!!


----------



## Huny

Thanks Lillybee - dont think that would be anygood for me as my sleeppattern is all over the place generally, never mind during 2ww!! But thanks anyway, sounds really ineresting!!

Good luck with your next cycle xx


----------



## Huny

Bestbean - I will drink to us both having good birthday news, well milk and pineapple juice!!!


----------



## ninamumbest

Huny - good luck today.

All 11th OTDyers - less than 24hrs to go.  What are you going to do today?


----------



## marie10

Well this 2ww is driving me batty one day I think its worked then I think its not im so up and down at the moment, I went to Asda yesterday and bought the digital clearblue with concept indicator, they are on offer 2 in one box for £10.00 Bargain!!!! I might go and buy another box lol.

Lillybee.... hunni on your result thinking of you hun xx

Macgyver .... Congratulations on your BFP wel done hunni xx

Hows everybody feeling today any symptoms?? 

Lots of love a slightly crazy Marie lol xx


----------



## mollymittens

Morning girlies,

Thanks for all the advice re poohing, feel a bit better now.

Will be back on later with personals I have a class at the moment.

Well I have been crying all morning thinking about my two angel babies, dont know whats wrong with me. I also was absolutely boiling last night despite my bedroom window being open and it being zero degrees outside. Does this mean anything? x


----------



## Jules18080

Morning

Lilybean I'm so sorry    

Mac whoo hoo   

Hunt good luck   

Nina not long now  

Afm hardly any sleep, up and down to loo was having mad dreams including my father in law sleeping with a work mate to have a baby for me!  I am petrified now and want to cry


----------



## Kitty71

Not good news today, had a tiny bit of red blood this morning and now some brown gunk so looks like af is on her way. Did a Predictor test and got a negative. I'm only 7days past 5dt but I don't think it looks good.

Nor sure wether to call the clinic or to give it a few more days


----------



## Jules18080

Hi kitty

I had spoyying at day 6,7,8 after 3dt call the clinic xx


----------



## helpfulsis

Hi everyone, bad news from me unfortunately.  BFN.

I felt terrible, my brother came over early in the morning with the test.  I handed it straight to him without looking at it and I will never forget the way he read Not pregnant.

Then he went home.  Not a good start to the morning.

Sorry, don't want to drag the thread down.  Am now having a 'duvet day', will face the world again after lunch.


----------



## mollymittens

Kitty,
I had bleeding from 7dp3dt on last cycle and had a BFP, I know it is hard but keep the faith. x


----------



## mollymittens

helpfulsis-  i am so sorry, I am so upset after reading ur post.


----------



## Jules18080

Helpful sis I'm no sorry   this is such a cruel process    ^


Molly - your post gave me hope   not sure about heat at night, I'm the same! Not sure what it means xx

Kitty


----------



## Lizchil

helpfulsis - so sorry sending     

Hope we are all keeping our sanity     

AFM - still holding onto a miracle tomorrow, im still having dark brown discharge, when i wipe (sorry tmi), this has been since monday, dont know what to think of it    ? just      

take care love liz x


----------



## Hhitchen

Kitty- I would call your clinic and take it easy if you can. 7 days is too early to test with 3 or 5 day transfer. Sending you lots of   

Molly- the heat at night could be a good sign- ive had it quite alot, but could also be meds. Stay positive if you can   

Helpfulsis- I'm so sorry hun- it must be so hard acting as a surrogate, alot of pressure on you. Hibernate as long as you need  

Lilybean- thinking of you  

Ninamumbest, jules and Liz - sending you lots of    for tomorrow. Am   for you all. 

AFM- still feeling rubbish today with not much sleep. Am terrified I've had a false positive  

X holly


----------



## mollymittens

Jules-      stay positive honey. x
Lizchill-as I said to Jules, I also had the blood/ discharge thing going on last time and was a BFP,my collegues wife also had this and she is booked in for a c-section today.   
Hhitchen- u got a BFP, that is terrific, stay calm and take it easy over the next few weeks. Well done. x


----------



## Jules18080

Thank you Molly      worst thing is I do feel positive and think it's a bfp but scared i will come down with a bump xxx

Liz chill will be thinking of you xx

Holly    just focus on the bfp xxxxxx


----------



## helpfulsis

Mollymittens  I am so sorry, I really didn't mean to bring anyone down.  I was so convinced it had work, I couldn't believe the result.  After a visit from my Mum with a bunch of flowers and some danish pastries I am feeling better!

Beginning to think about next time if my brother and sister in law want to.  I think we can only bounce back stronger and learn from this attempt.

Positive thoughts to everyone!


----------



## Macgyver

Helpfulsis - So sorry sweetie, have time to look after yourself   

Kitty - Take is easy and call your clinic just to get some advise, stay   

Hhitchen - You are BFP, keep telling yourself that sweetie,     

Lilybean - thinking of your sweetie   

Jules - Stay positive sweete Not long now   

Sending everyone           &       

Luv Mac & the pumpkin seeds x.x


----------



## mollymittens

Helpfulis-we are all here for each other.  You didnt bring me down. I am just so sorry  . It is amazing that u where willing to do such an amazing thing for ur bro and his wife.


----------



## Jules18080

Helpfulsis I agree with Molly it's more about how amazing you are    

What ever happens tomorrow thanks for beingbthere


----------



## Notty

Hi everyone, just wanted to congratulate all those with bfp. Good luck with your pregnancies girls. xxx

Sorry to everyone who got bfn. Lets hope 2011 will be our year   xxx

There are a lot testing tomorrow so     to you all. I'm   you get a nice surprise. xxx

Jules-    not long now, you have done so so well. I'm so glad that your feeling positive, I have a feeling it will be bfp too. I know it is scary though and can totally understand the part of you that doesn't want to know. I will be thinking of you tonight and   that tomorrow is one of your happiest days. Good luck. xxx


----------



## mollymittens

Notty-


----------



## Jules18080

Notty


----------



## ibradley

Hi, I'm d12p2dt. I'm tempted to test tomorrow, should I wait til Friday...?
Also my clinic didn't explain what to do in regards with the cyclogest, do we stop it regardless of the result on Friday.
and also sorry... I haven't had so much AF pains yest and today, but like a dragging feeling behind my belly button and slight backache..?

so sorry to all those with BFN today all the best to those testing tomorrow xxx
Love Is x


----------



## Lizchil

ibradley - I would hang onto your OTD, I tested early at 11dp and it was bfn, and have been upset since, it just messes with your mind, and you tend to be sad longer   

AFM - well ladies, i think its definately over my period has started with ven  gence, I havent even got to OTD, Im distraught & devastated, still have to have HCG blood test tomorrow   , getting lots of hugs off the hubby which is nice, and it hurts to see him upset as well.  I will pick myself back up and get on this journey again im sure after xmas.  Love to all, and hope there is lots of good results tomorrow Love Liz xxx


----------



## Jules18080

Ibradley I would wait too.

Liz I don't know what to say    I pray  for a positive hcg tomorrow    

Xxx


----------



## faith25

Liz - I am so sorry to hear your af has come, it is just not fair.  Sending you lots of love and thoughts. xx


----------



## kad0111

Hi Ladies. I am new in Ladies in Waiting (2ww) Thread...

Had my ET with ICSI last monday (08 Nov), Day 5 transfer. 1 Blastocyst...

The 2WW is so hard... Im so scared... I should be enjoying being a PUPO but it's hard not knowing if it will be a good or bad result later on... 

I hope i can find some encouragement from you ladies....

kad


----------



## faith25

Welcome KAD   congrats on being PUPO.  Whats your test date? xx


----------



## Huny

Afternoon!

kad0111 - welcome you will find great support here   

Helpfulsis - I think you are amazing and Im so sorry you all had a BFN, goodluck with whatever you all now decide to do   

ibradley - wait till OTD or we will send round the   !! You normally continue with cyclogest untill you get a result, the clinic will then advise you what to do.

Lizchil - I too am sending you big hugs and    for you to get a good result tomorrow   

Hope all of you testing tomorrow are ok and have something nice planned for tonight to keep you sane! Easier said than done I know    but good luck   

AFM I'm now officially PUPO, I now have 2 top grade blasies onboard!!     that they are settling into their new home and snuggling in!      The rest of our embies werent quite as good but they are going to check them again tomorrow and let me know if they think they are ok to freeze   

Huny x


----------



## faith25

AFM - sorry I mean't to include this bit above    Had a strange experience today, am now 5dp3dt and have started feeling quite sick and my sense of smell has got heightened - very much so.  I would be too early to test and I am determind to wait until the day as I know the    will be round to catch me out.  Do you think this might be the drugs?  If this are going to plan in my tummy today would be second implantation day   

xxx


----------



## Jules18080

Congratulations Huny great result  Hope they settle in nicely  

Kad these ladies have been an amazing support  


Afm less than 12 hours I expect to test and I'm quietly freaking out    please let my two  be there all snuggled down


----------



## faith25

Huny - Congrats on being PUPO...2 blasts..fantastic!!       

Keep going Jules...you're sssooo nearly there!!


----------



## Jules18080

Thanks faith. I never dreamed it would be this hard emotionally       for testers tomorrow xxx


----------



## kad0111

Thank you ladies for the warm welcome.

My OTD will be on the 19th of Nov...


----------



## kad0111

Faith25- i had that feeling this morning. a bit nauseous and smell is a bit sensitive... i hope it's a good sign


----------



## faith25

Kad - Cool thats the day after me.    I really help the smell and ickiness is too but reallY scared to read too much into it when its early days as I guess there are still so many drugs in our systems!  I normally have a pants sense of smell which is great as our spaniel has such bad farts!    My DP is paraylsed from the shoulders down and as part of his injury he has heightened senses but he couldn't even smell the horrible mop and bucket that I could smell!!    No0 spotting for me yet though and that seems to be a good sign of implantation   xx


----------



## Jules18080

Hi both I had the same   faith I had spotting from day 6-8 but I'm worried it means the worst  this 2ww means you read into everything   xxxxxx


----------



## Hhitchen

Welcome kad-these are a lovely bunch of ladies on here  

Congratulations huny on being PUPO  

Jules- hang in there. Not long to go now  

Faith- could be implantation or could be meds- keep thinking positive  . Am loving the spaniel story and just had to use this icon   I have no implantation bleeding so don't worry- it's different for everyone. 

Lizchil- I'm so sorry. Take care and sending you lots of   x

X holly


----------



## kad0111

Thanks Hhitchen and Jules...

Faith- the spaniel story is funny...

what day is the implantations supposed to be?


----------



## Jules18080

Hi kad

Usually around day 6 following 3dt this website helped

http://www.baby2see.com/development/week3.html

Jules

/links


----------



## stillwaiting081

Need advice friends...

How safe is 2 drink coconut water during this 2ww?


----------



## faith25

Stillwaiting - I don't know anything about Coconut water I'm afraid   xx


----------



## E3021

Sorry stillwaiting, don't know anything about coconuts and pregnancy.

Helpfulsis, am so sorry to hear your news, hope you can have a few days of indulgence now to start to recover.

Jules, good luck for tomorrow, and anyone else testing then. 

I have my blood test tomorrow but have been crying all day as absolutely no symptoms and had a negative hpt this morning so not holding out much hope.

  and   for all of us on here, this 2 week wait is absolutely the worst part of the whole procedure, give me needles and pessaries any day!


----------



## Jules18080

Sorry still waiting have no idea xxxx


Thanks Liz have it all crossed for you   it could be the hcg isn't strong enough yet for hot xxxxx


----------



## E3021

Thanks Jules, hope you sleep tonight, although neither of us probably will!
Tomorrow night I think I'll sleep either way - I'll either be happy and exhausted or blind drunk!!!


----------



## Jules18080

Lol Liz snap, I have no offer of blood test son just have to pray on hpt   

I agree who says the injections are the hard part!!??   xx


----------



## mollymittens

Lizchill-  
ibradley-step away from the tests.
Kad-welcome to the 2ww madness
Faith-heightened sense of smell is a symptom of early pregnancy   
stillwaiting-dont know about coconut juice 
Liz-  

To all the other ladies on the board hello and   

Well I think that I have been doing too much today. I have been teaching all day and had rehersal for school show on lunch break. I started crying on the drive home today, I think that I have just done too much and that it may have ruined my chances. I have a lot of discharge it looks like egg white and my pants are always moist. Dont know if this is a good or bad sign or just cause of the progesterone. x


----------



## Lizchil

liz3021 - yes im planning on a nice bottle of wine at the weekend and loads of good food


----------



## Jen74

Molly - I'm sure you're not doing too much, if you were a bricklayer or something I'd be worried but you can't be expected to do absolutely nothing on the 2ww...

Only 12 hours to go OTD buddies - I've got butterflies in my stomach, it's like waiting for exam results or something!


----------



## Jules18080

Hi Molly big     I never want to raise hopes but your discharge sounds ok, and your emotions are son high during 2ww    

I know Jen not long now and I'm scared


----------



## larny g

Still no symptoms, blood test to be done on Saturday.

Really don't think it has worked for us this time.  Really sad as money has now run out and can't fund anymore.  Bummer.  As much as I love animals, don't think a puppy is gonna be a good enough substitute.

Keep groping my boobs to feel any change, hubby thinks I'm bonkers.

Just wanted to say good luck to all you lovely ladies testing tomoz.  Praying we get some   on here.

Good luck girls and be strong. xxxxx


----------



## E3021

Molly, i am sure you are fine and have done nothing to spoil your chances, I'm a teacher too and got a BFP during the summer term when I was running round after 30 4 year olds during the 2ww. Am not in class this year so have had a chance to sit down more. But it does work for teachers, will keep everything crossed for you.
xxx


----------



## ninamumbest

Right- I'm signing off for tonight.  I fully expect to see a a complete set of BFPs on here tomorrow from all my fellow 11/11 testers.  

Sleep well ladies. x


----------



## Anthu

I just gave in and did a hpt...it was BFN... I don't lnow if there is any hope that 2moro's blood test may just show a positive


----------



## mollymittens

Thanks Liz- I notice that u too have suffered a late loss.     for us both, that our angels are looking out for us up there x


----------



## Anthu

Jules, Lizchill, HHitchen, Jen and anyone else testing 2moro. I hope for BFP for all of you .
I'm trying to  hold on to the last shred of hope for my self xxx


----------



## Jules18080

Thanks  Anthu, I hope you had a false negative xxxx 

Liz, Anthu, Holly, Jen, Nina and everyone else good luck tomorrow xxx


----------



## stillwaiting081

Notty,Lillybee n Helpfulsis...thinking bout u,,,cheer up girls!   

Jules18080,Lizchill,Hhitchen,Anthu n Jen74 ..........gud luck 4 2morrow...


----------



## Jules18080

Thanks still waiting xxx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Hi girls

please may i join you and be added to the list?

had 2 blasts tranferred today my 5th tx, otd 23rd nov

good luck to u all

iwabb xx


----------



## Hhitchen

Thanks everyone   

Welcome iwabb - love the name! 

X holly


----------



## kad0111

Good Luck to all whose OTD tomorrow.          

Hello Iwabb   

Night night everyone!!!

xxx


----------



## helpfulsis

Good luck to all you testers tomorrow.    Hope you have a good nights sleep.


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow. I havent been on for a few days. 2ww is cruel!!!! Can't wait for it to be over x


----------



## Jules18080

BFN for me  Ntold to testbagain tomorrowmbut not holdingbup hope.

Really hope you all have a better outcome xxxxx


----------



## mollymittens

JULES-  try again in the morning as urine is more concentrate then.
Good luck to all the testers today.


----------



## Jules18080

Hi tried again this morning and still bfn only 3.5 hours between wees


----------



## ninamumbest

Jules - I am so sorry.

AFM- a bit mixed.  Used a cheapo Boots test and there's a faint line so I'll declare a cautious  BFP but will check with a digital tomorrow.  My boyfriend and I are delighted but he did comment on the fact that we spent 5000 euros on treatment but only £2.50 on the test due to my economy drive.  He has a point.


----------



## Jules18080

Lol Nina   just working out where i can find the next 8.5k from x


----------



## Jules18080

Sorry for number of posts! My dh now thinks they are false negatives as there was only 3.5 hours between tests (my bladder is unbelievable  ). I don't want to get my hopes up but does he have a point?


----------



## helpfulsis

Jules - so sorry, hope you are okay.  Sending you hugs.   

Great news Ninamumbest.

This thread is so emotional.

Ali


----------



## bestbean

Good luck for anyone still to test today, Im really feeling for you all.

Jules, Ive got everything crossed for you, I hope you get a better result   

Ninamumbest, thats a tentative brilliant!!!  Well done.     I liked you DH comments!!

Anthu, so sorry to you too, are you trying another test today?     

Helpfulsis, Im just catching up on some news and I'm so sorry you didnt get a positive result, I think what you were trying to do was amazing!! xx

Welcome Iwabb, this posting is such a rollercoaster, 

Thinking of everyone on here, sorry if I missed people, Im thinking of you all and ope your all hanging in there, God Bless


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hi girls,

Not logged onto ff for a while! Sorry.








to anyone who also got BFN

Congrats to those who have got BFP!!!

We will all get there eventually x x


----------



## Huny

Morning ladies, hope you are all ok!

Iwabb - welcome to the thread, think I was on here with you earlier this year, how starnge as I also had 2 blastys transferred yesterday but my OTD is 22nd   

Jules - I am so sorry to hear your news, but    if your testing again tomorrow xx   

Nina - a great big, but cautious congratulations!!!!!   

Huny x


----------



## kad0111

Good Morning Ladies!

Jules -fingers crossed you will get a better result      

Ninamumbest-     

Good luck to the rest of the gang!!!


----------



## ninamumbest

I popped to my GP just now to see if they would do a blood test after my unconvincing test this morning.  I took along my HPT and when I took it out the doc took one look and said "no need, that's definitely positive".  I looked at it and the line did indeed look darker.  So that's it - it is a BFP for me.

Love and peace to all xxxx


----------



## Huny

Nina


----------



## Macgyver

FANTASTIC NEWS NINAMUMBEST I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU   TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF AND YOUR PRECIOUS CARGO LUV MAC XX


----------



## when will it happen?

Congrat's Ninmumbest - you must be on cloud 9


----------



## bestbean

Not a tentative congrats, now its dancing banana time!!!!  Im so please for you!!!!!


----------



## Hhitchen

Hi everyone,

Congrats Nina!        

It was a  for me today too! Am really in shock but thought I was possibly pgt due to the queasiness and eating like a horse! Had jam tarts by my bed for my 4am bout of hunger!

X holly


----------



## faith25

I am so sorry Jules, thinking of you     Just hoping and praying you get a better result tomorrow xx

Ninamumbest and Hhitchen congratulations on your   !!!       

AFM - Having a weird day so far as all the cramps, bloating etc have gone...I'm just hoping those little beans are tucking themselves in!!!


----------



## osborne

Wow - this thread moves so quickly! I popped in for the first time Monday; 1st ICSI with 2 3d embies onboard and OTD 16th November. 

Mollymittens - how are you doing? you're right, we are sharing test day.    

Ninmumbest - wow, what a day you've had - congratulations! 

Holly - congratulations!! 

AFM - well, transfer was last Thursday... had pretty constant period pains Sunday, Monday, Tuesday & yesterday morning - quite bad in the early hours of the morning and very hard lumpy (.Y.)'s! since yesterday afternoon the period pain has gone - replaced by mild pains now and then, and this morning 2 sharp stabbing pains one after the other on left side which made me "ouch" out load (what's that all about?!) - had a very restless night -I was soooo hot in bed but freezing otherwise?! and - sorry for keeping talking about my (.Y.)'s but today they're not hard at all, hardly lumpy & much softer and no way near as tender as they were, trying to work out if they're smaller! - think I saw someone else on here saying they kept groping their own boobs - I'm the same! what does it all mean... who knows but I'm of course worried it's a sign AF is on it's way then I change my mind that it's all good signs...must stay positive though - THIS WILL WORK     

Good luck to anyone testing today/tomorrow and have to say only my 2nd post on this thread but it's been such a source of comfort, reassurance that I'm not insane or alone and of course some of the humour has had me    so thanks - I plan to try and keep up to speed more frequently now


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Ninamumbest and Hhitchen congratulations on your









x


----------



## mollymittens

Congratulations to all the BFP's that is such good news. 
To the BFN's    there really are no words, I am so sorry.
Osbourne-my (.)(.) where lumpy on my last cycle so could be good news. Well today I am a bit concerned as feel as I no longer have watery discharge seems more thicker and is also a bit burny down below. Not ad this before. I hate this waiting I am 7dp3dt so I think that it is still too early to test. I really just want to


----------



## Huny

Holly - Im sooooooo happy for you


----------



## osborne

Mollymittens -        - it's such a roller coaster, Sunday & yesterday have been my worst days; i was balling my eyes out convinced it was all over... sending you lots of      and hoping we both make it to test day and we both get BFP, hang in there xx


----------



## marie10

YAY Congratulations to you   

Holly..... well done hunni xxx   

Nina.....Thats wonderful news xxx   

Hhitchen...... Yippppppiiiieeeeeee well done xxxx   

Jules sweetie.... Im so sorry hunni hang in there my thought's are with you xx   

AFM....Well im so unsure now if this has worked I'm so up and down at the moment, im off work for 2 ww and its driving me insane, I bought my HPT'sss lol I am really trying hard not to test cos I know its to early, I will resist !!!!      

(.Y.)'s are still sore especially when I take my bra off, so I have bought myself a really soft bra that I can wear it's not got any bones, so if people knock at the door they are not greeted with a pair melons in tights lol sorry but you gotta laugh or I will go round the twist.

Lots of love 
Marie xxxx
ps good luck for all lovelys testing tommrrow xx


----------



## Jen74

Jumped on quickly at work,   for me today but still no AF, clinic said keep testing every day til I get it??!

Gutted, think I should just resign myself, it's the little bit of hope that kills you...


----------



## iwannabigbelly

hi all, well day 2 of 2ww and i wish i could fast forward!! back to work monday which should help pass the time

Nina & Holly - congrats to you both

Huny - i remember you name!! funny how diff clinics have diff OTD isnt it?? i am actually off on 22nd so providing i dont bleed before hand that is going to be my test day. i will how ever still have to test on the 23rd and phone clinic with result, but if it is BFN at least i will be at home if i am upset and also i now have a testing buddy xxxx

   to those who need them

afm - i tested this morning, not to see if i was pg cause i am fully aware that 2dp5dt is stupidly early. just to see if the trigger had gone. test was negative so i pressume the 6500 of ovitrille has left my body, i had trigger last wed 3rd nov, so 7 days ago and they say it leaves at a rate of 1000 units a day, so at least if i do cave in and test early   i know it wont be the trigger, i do this every time just so i know BUT i have never made it to test day with out bleeding yet!!  

*Question for all*

*has anyone who have got their first BFP, bled in previous cycles before otd but didnt bleed in the cycle with their BFP just wondering.....*

The weather is poo here!! so DH is off work cause weather related, and he is doing my head in lol 

Love to all

IWABB xxx


----------



## E3021

Jules, am keeping everything crossed for you, try again tomorrow morning.

#AFM still waiting - clinic will ring sometime after two with result. Boobs aren't sore anymore though so not holding out much hope. Sorry if tmi!


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Liz - have you not used a poas this morning?? xxx i dont think i could resist!!


----------



## kad0111

Nina and Holly!!! Congratulations!!!!     

Jules-         

Loving my boobies at the moment, they bigger than usual      quite sore though... i hope it's a good sign but normally, i get this feeling 1 week before AF..


----------



## larny g

Hey congrats to all those with a  .  Sending sympathy and hugs for all those who got a  .  So sorry.

Still no symptoms at all. OTD Tuesday, don't think I can wait that long.  Is anyone else testing on 15th?  Could do with a test buddy.

Larn xxxx


----------



## larny g

Sorry, I'm testing on the 16th, if anyone wants to be my testing buddy.  My pituatary gland doesn't work, so have very bad memory loss, can't keep up with all you lovely ladies on here.  Would be ever so grateful if anyone wouldn't mind being a buddy.

Thanks Larn x


----------



## mollymittens

Larny- I also test on Tuesday. I am 7dp3dt and I am frecking out today. My discharge is not as watery anymore, my head is sore and I feel and look like crap. I was contemplating buying a test today but I know that it is too early.


----------



## mollymittens

Larny-http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=250319.0

join me on the link above for ladies testing on Tuesday the 16th. x


----------



## bestbean

Holly, well done!!!!       
Its so good to get the positives on here.  Didn't you test early??  

So sorry for you Jen     Hope you're feeling ok.  Try and think positive, its seems so mean no AF and yet no good result, maybe hold on to that faint gimmer?

Liz I cant believe how good your being and waiting for the clinic, Im   for a good result for you

xxx


----------



## faith25

Larny and mollymittens....stay away from the pee sticks!!!!!!      

7dp3dt is too early according to this... keep the   going!

3 day transfer....

1dpt... Embryo is growing and developing – 06 11 saturday
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst – 07 11 sunday
3dpt... Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day – 08 11 monday
4dpt... Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining – 09 11 tuesday
5dpt... Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining – 10 11 wednesday
6dpt... Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining – 11 11 thursday
7dpt... Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & - 12 11
fetal cells
8dpt... Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood – 13 11

9dpt... More HCG is produced as fetus develops – 14 11
10dpt... More HCG is produced as fetus develops -15 11
11dpt... HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT – 16 11
12dpt – 17 11
13dpt – 18 11 – test day!!


----------



## faith25

Sorry I've got my dates still on the above so ignore them! xx


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Hey all

Havent posted on here for a while but wanted to come back and see how my 2ww buddies were doing.

Its a very busy thread and I must admit I found it invaluable through my 2ww. It does help to know you're not the only one going   

Lizchil Im so sorry hon, this journey is very cruel at times   

Jules18080 sending you a big hug also and lots of      for tomorrow

For all others with BFPs, many many congrats, and for those with BFNs    

Iwannabigbelly, re your question I bled in my first cycle before my BFN and this time had no bleeding and a BFP - BUT everyone is different and my experience from reading these posts is that there is no hard and fast rule and everyone is different, lots of people have bleeding and go on to get BFPs. Also if you are on pessaries (Cyclogest) Ive been told these can delay AF.

  to all


----------



## Huny

Iwabb -    yeah I have a testing buddy!!          for us my lovely!! xx


----------



## Jules18080

Hi holly congrats again  

Jen big hugs  

Thanks everyone for your kind words   I have been told to test tomorrow and if bfn to stop the drugs. (.)(.) still sore and all symptoms still there so this is just cruel xxxxxx
   For all testers xxxx


----------



## E3021

Hi ladies,

It's a definite BFN for me. Am devastated, can't believe it, was so sure it would work this time. I know we've all been through so much to get here and I'm not the only one having a tough time but it still breaks my heart. The thought of telling family it's failed is horrible.

For those of you still waiting I wish you all the very best and hope there are lots of BFPs.

Take care all, will be a while before I'm back I think, certainly won't be until after Christmas.


----------



## mollymittens

Liz   i am so sorry honey.

Faith-thank you for the post it was really informative. I know in my head that it is too early. x


----------



## kad0111

Faith- do you also have the details of 5 day Transfer?

Liz- i am really sorry. loads of      for you. I know it's hard to tell family but maybe if can't talk to them over the phone you can send them an email instead... 
I hope you are thinking of having another treatment...


----------



## larny g

hey mollymittens, wouldn't allow me to follow your link.  Just checking I have my dates right.  I had fet on the 2nd Nov, using a 3 day embryo.  Lookedon my letter and it says test on the 13th, that's too early right?  I should be testing on tues 16th?  So confused now.

x


----------



## faith25

Larny - I had a 3 day transfer on 5th Nov and my test date is 18th.  But other people that had ET on 5th are testing on 16th..its sssoo confusing     All I wuld say is that it sounds like a day or 2 later is much better than earlier xx


----------



## ibradley

Hi, I'm due to test in the morning am really scared almost dont want to feel very af. Is it best
Wee directly onto the stick or in a bottle?! 
Sorry to all those bfn today and congrats to the bfp hopefully il be joining you tomorrow
But not feeling v positive about that. Xx


----------



## Jules18080

Liz I'm so sorry xx


----------



## Lizchil

well its a definately BFN result from my hcg blood test today     heartbroken, just need to pick myself up again, and be grateful we have 3   frosties xxxx  cant believe my AF came on the 11th day and I didnt even make it to OTD!

A big congratulations to all the ladies who had a BFP

and sending lots of hugs to all the ladies with the BFN.

take care love liz x


----------



## Jules18080

Oh Liz I'm so sorry been things of you xxxx   glad you gave frosties hopefully next time I will get some too xxx


----------



## Jen74

So sorry Jules and Liz, I guess the 11th wasn't our luck day after all, sending you big hugs


----------



## Jules18080

I know Jen, 11 seemed very unlucky for many of us xxxxx


----------



## faith25

Liz -


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Liz     

41yroldnewbie - Thankyou for your story, i am interested if people normally bleed b4 otd then the cycle they get a bfp they dont bleed b4 otd. i have to get past next wed to be in with a shot   and i am on crinone which never holds off my bleed!! lol

Huny - how you feeling today? i have funny twinges inside tummy which is prob from ec/et and my (oYo) are tender but thats prob the crinone!! keep away AF xx

phoned clinic today and i didnt get any frosties and i am very upset by this    as i thought that would get me through cycle knowing i had frosties as we wont have any more fresh tx, this really is our last shot

love  to all

iwabb xx


----------



## aerdna

Hi,

Can I join this thread?  I had two frosties put back yesterday and have my blood test on 22nd November.  It feels like a lifetime away!  I've taken the time off work to take it easy but not really sure what to do with myself.

Aerdna


----------



## Anthu

It's definitely a BFN for me...did a blood test and was told that thereis no mistake, the result was clear that I am not pregnant   just having a glass of wine and assesssing things..feeling empty 

So Sorry for your result LIz   
Nina and Holly congrats on the BFP... rest, eat and enjoy your pregnancy   
Jules I'm really   for you for 2moro for a   

Ladies...you've been great support...so thank you xxx


----------



## Anthu

Jen    for you too..you're right 11th has been unlucky for me too   xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Hi Aerdna 

i only joined yesterday as i had 2 blasts put in yesterday and Huny had ET yesterday too, but you 2 have otd 22/11 and mine is 23/11 but i am testing 22/11 with you 2 as it is my day off providing i dont bleed before otd!!  

Anthu   

good luck    

iwabb xx


----------



## Jules18080

Oh anthu I'm sorry what a bad day for lots of us xx


----------



## stillwaiting081

Holly n Nina...A big congratz 2 u 2          

Jules18080,I'm still    4 u!

Anthu,Jen,Lizchill...so sorry 2 hear ur news dear ...Hopefully next time will b ur time   

Good luck 2 2morrow's testers!


----------



## faith25

Well I just wrote a long post with lots of personals pressed the wrong button and lost the lot!!  gggrrrrr!

Its been a funny day today, I am now 6dp3dt and have started suffering with feeling sicky when foods being cooked, i'm thinking that can't be a sign surely as its so early!  My sense of smell is heightened again today, I have gone to far as to keep the smelly mop in the ensuite just to keep testing myself...no-one else seems to think it smells!!  Think I'm going crazy!!     to one and all!! xxx


----------



## Lizchil

aerdna - hi welcome to the 2ww, I just wondered if i could ask you how long you waited to use your frozen embryo transfer, my first ivf cycle has just failed and i have 3 frozen embryos, but looking at sometime next year, but i suppose its when you are ready.  thanks take care x


----------



## Jen74

Liz - I had a frozen embie after my first fresh cycle in the Spring, we tested mid-March then went on holiday for 3 weeks over Easter to forget the bfn. Had a follow-up appointment when we got back and decided to start the frozen cycle with my next period three weeks later. As there are far fewer drugs, hormones etc with a frozen cycle, you can start as soon as you want, but they normally recommend two months off to relax and sort your head out. Good luck when you decide to go for it


----------



## Lizchil

Jen - thanks for your message, sending lots of


----------



## sallyy

Hi Everyone i have just started my 2ww today i had two frosties put back in and my otd is the 24th 

hope and baby dust to all

Sallyy


----------



## linnyhope

So its otd for me and still showing a bfp but its a faint line. I will phone care in an hour! Sorry to those who got a bfn yesterday! Look after yourselves! Congratulations to those with bfp!
This thread has helped me do much! Thanks to all x x


----------



## Jules18080

Oh well I did think it was a long shot bfn again tis am   stopping my cycolgest and expecting the af from hell  


Can I have some advice? A friend has recommended another clinic in London I am at crm and they have suggested chrg. She feel pg there after 3 failed attempts elsewhere and she knows someone who had the same....... Do I try again at crm or move? I have to pay privately and as in London it's very very expensive  

Good luck all testers XXXXXXXX  


Congrats linny


----------



## larny g

I broke the rules and tested this morning.  was a   , kinda knew it would be, didn't have any symptoms.  OTD is not until Tuesday but dont think things are going to change for me.  Goodluck everyone testing today.

Jules, I got to a clinic in Raynes Park called CREATE, they are reasonably priced and the lady in chargeis very good and known around the country, she believes in mild stimulation. I did fall pregnant earlier in the year.  Also my friend has just had twins there and another friend had both her children through CREATE.  Good luck with your next try. xxxxxxx


----------



## Jules18080

Thanks larny x   I may be wrong but think you have tested way too early


----------



## larny g

I've gotten confused with my OTD, clinic letter says test tomorrow but I had my ET on the 2nd Nov, I had a 3d put back, so I don't think I should test until the 16th.


----------



## helpfulsis

Jules18080 - I am not advocating any or giving any recommendations but have you checked out some of the clinics abroad?  If you check on some of the different country threads on Fertility Friends there are many many threads dedicated to clinics just about everywhere!  I know some are considerably cheaper.  
Your posts have been breaking my heart as I have followed your emotional journey this week.  
You may have already considered them already  but I just wanted to make the suggestion.
Lots of love to you and positive thoughts and I hope it helps that a stranger is thinking of you!  (Referring to myself by the way!!)


----------



## Jules18080

Thank you so much helpfulsis xxxxxxxxxxxx what a hard couple of days for us


----------



## ninamumbest

Linny - congratulations!

Jules - I am so sorry.  I don't know anything about London clinics - I use one in Spain, Ceram in Marbella.  It's great that you are already looking forward though - this is a hard journey but I know you will achieve your dream. x

Larny - you're way too early.  Also - I have been pregnant 3 times and never shown any symptoms until around 7-8 weeks.


----------



## Billie86

morning ladies  

linny congratulations!

jules so sorry hun hope next round is ur turn   

larny - think ninamumbest is right, i think its abit early yet, i tested a week early n got a bfn but its otd today and we got a bfp theres still hope

good luck to everyone else


----------



## ninamumbest

Billie - congratulations, great news!


----------



## jimjam183

Morning ladies, 
I have been having DE ivf in Spain and had ET on 6 nov. Test date 22 nov. It's our first go and I've been fine until this point. Need positive vibes as convinced it's not going to work with on our first time :-(  loads of AF type discomfort since ET day! Worse still, my mum seems convinced it's going to be a BFP and that expectation is killing me! 

Really good to hear of positive outcomes on this thread, and reassured to see people managing to cope and try again after a BFN. 

Congrats to all u recent BFPs, and for the BFNs, I hope your dreams come true soon!

Good luck to everyone else still on 2ww!
Xx


----------



## kad0111

Good Morning ladies!!!

larny- don't do any test again till your OTD..        

Billie- congratulations!!!!     

AFM- my DH said the yourds "you are pregnant" in a sentence this morning and I don't know how to react knowing that maybe the my little one won't make it till OTD on 19/11... I am really really scared... I try to think positively but so difficult...


----------



## Huny

Good Morning!

Well we have all been busy, cant keep up with this thread!   

Linnyhope & Billie - Congratulations on your     

Larny - I also think you may have tested a few days early so try again in a few days       

Aerdna - Welcome to being PUPO!!    As IWABB said we are test buddies   , In my last cycle I had 2 weeks off and while it was nice to sit at home and relax I aslo found myself thinking about things way too much so I suggest you get on with Christmas shopping and writting cards etc!!   

Jimjam - Welcome along as well, another test buddy   . Your pains are probably everything settling back down asfter EC & ET...sounds to me like you are having a down day, I was like that yesterday, and you will find some days better than others butthat is what we are all here for!     

IWABB - Im better today than I was yesterday, had a very emotional day, like you also had a call from the clinic to say other embies had improved but they didnt recommend freezing as prob wouldnt survive defrost, but never mind we have 2 on board and as everyone says, it only takes 1    . Im feeling ok, also very very sore (.Y.), have to hold them when I walk up and down stairs, even with bra on!!    Had a couple of twinges but think that is everything settling down, not really expecting much at this stage just     ! 

AFM - My sister is over from spain for a couple of days so we are christmas shopping this afternoon (1st day out of the house in a week!!) and Im out for a chinese tonight so should take my mind off things! Having real trouble sleeping at the moment    havent had a decent night sleep for over a week and its killing me, anyone got any suggestions?!?

Huny x


----------



## js2

Hi Ladies 

I'm sorry to but in so late in my 2ww (OTD is Tues 16th). Congratulations to everyone who has a BFP and   to those with a BFN.

My reason for posting is to say to Larny that you have probably tested too early - when I got my BFP my OTD was a Tuesday and I was testing every day from Thursday but didn't get a positive result until Sunday and never had any symptoms so try not to give up just yet. 

Take care

Jen x


----------



## Macgyver

Blimey this is a busy thread

JS2, Linnyhope & Bille - Congratulations on your        

Aerdna & Iwannabigbelly- Welcome and congratulations on being PUPO, good luck with your 2WW

JimJam - Welcome to the thread, good luck with your 2WW

Huny - Glad you are feeling better enjoy your sister company   

Larney - You tested too early sweetie, try again on your OTD    Look forward to seeing a BFP

Jules & Anthu - I am SO SO SOrry sweetie's, look after yourself's and 2011 will be your year   

sallyy - good luck on the 2WW stay strong and Positive

faith25 - How are you holding up sweetie ?    

For everyone else I have missed sending you all    and    for this dreaded 2WW

Luv Mac x.x


----------



## marie10

JS2.... Linnyhope.... Bille....Congratulations on your




























Well done you guys  

Aerdna.... Iwannabigbelly good luck on your 

JimJam....Welcome hunn, good luck with your 

Huny... Good to see you are feeling better









Larney.... Im also tempted totest but im holding in there lol good luck hun xx

Jules....I hope your feeling a bit brighter today hun xx
Sallyy.. Good luck hun on your 

Hello to anybody that ived missed...

AFM...Ive had a headache now for 2 days I feel crappy, I feel really down aswell not sure why but I need to kick myself up the bum, if only it was that easy eh??
Can't be bothered to do anything either and thats not like me.
Oh well onwards and upwards have a good day lovleys xx

Marie xxx <3


----------



## Lizchil

Jules - so sorry my OTD buddy, how cruel is this journey,     , Ive cried buckets, so am feeling a bit stronger now, just want this AF to go away, having paracetamol and hot water bottle helps    Lets hope 2011 will be our year      Love Liz


----------



## Jules18080

Hey Liz I know      feel worse today than yesterday. I just want AF to come now so I can move on   back to work Monday and on my own today so just can't stop crying  

Here's to 2011 babes xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jen74

Oh Jules, so sorry for you today.

I tested again this morning too and had a very faint positive, going for a blood test later so I know for sure, the emotional rollercoaster is killing me!!


----------



## Penpot

Hello all

Hope you don't mind me joining you, but just wanted to say congrats to all the BFPs, and   to those who weren't so lucky _this_ time and  to those of us waiting to hear.

I've got my test date a week on Saturday and I'm already doing my nut! Any words of advice to prevent from convincing myself that it hasn't workd, would be greatly appreciated!

Love and baby dust to all

Penpot xxxxx


----------



## faith25

Larny,  from what I have read you have tested way too early, HCG will only begin to be secreted 3 days before test day and it then doubles every 48 hours.  Keep   xx


----------



## Anthu

Hi Jules,

So sorry about today        

I first went to CRGH after a lot of research as I found them to be the best in London (purely from my research). The doctor there recommended that I do natural IVF as the last time I was such a poor responder even with industrial amounts of hormones. I then researched about the Natural/modified cycle IVF and found that CREATE clinic have practised this method for longer and had the pioneering doctor in Natural , doplar scanning and was cheaper, so I went for CREATE. Nothing wrong with CRGH except that they were more expensive and if I was doing a normal IVF I probably would have stuck to CRGH. Hope this helps xx


----------



## Jules18080

Thanks everyone for such lovely words and advice so much to take in  XXXXXXX

Jen good luck


----------



## when will it happen?

Its quiet on here today ...


----------



## faith25

I know it is isn't it! Just been bought 'The Back Up Plan' on dvd by my dear DP, bless him, he didn't read the back cover its on a couple trying to concieve!! oh well will give it a bash! xx


----------



## larny g

Oh ladies, thank you so much for all your advice, am actually crying because of all your friendliness.  Have felt so alone during these trying times.  You're all so right with your advice, don't know why I'm being such a dingbat.

Phoned the clinic today and they said they got it wrong and I shouldn't be testing tomorrow but the 16th, you were all right again, so did test too early and have a few days saving grace, maybe there will be a BFP for me.  Thank you all again, was actually going to get plastered tonight, thank go I checked with you all first.

For all you sweethearts that it didn't work for this time, keep strong and keep going.

Lots of love xxxxxxxxx


----------



## when will it happen?

Faith - that is so lovely of your DH, buying you a book .... I think the fact its about a couple trying to conceive is a positive sign!!!!... A good omen!

Larny - Seriously ... dont get plastered tonight..... Remember it aint over til the fat lady sings!!! ...  I've got a funny feeling if you stay away from the pee sticks til Tuesday, you just might get a wonderful surprise!!!!!


----------



## Jules18080

Xxxx larny hope it goes well XXXXXXX


----------



## Penpot

Good luck for Tuesday, Larn   


Whenwillithappen - love your comment about not getting plastered - such a temptation!


Penpot x


----------



## lorna71

Hi Ladies,


Just been in for ec today  - got 3 follicles but only 2 eggs and of then one of the eggs is a bit smaller and not as good as they would like.  however they added the sperm to the 2 of them this avo so will await call in am. 


Real disappointed as was real positive this time and did everything by the book, had hoped they would have gotten at least 3 eggs.  Finding it hard to stay positive tonight - this will be our last resort as cant afford anymore at the moment and my age is against me.


Lorna


----------



## ninamumbest

Lorna - PMA PMA PMA - you only need one!


----------



## ibradley

I got a bnp today, can't quite believe it!! I still have loads of af pains
but hopin it's safe and the pains are a good sign.
We only had one egg, so keep positive it only takes one!!
Thanks for all your support and all the best to everyone

Xxx


----------



## marie10

YAY ibradey well done hunni xxxx     
Love Marie xx


----------



## Jules18080

Well done ibradey xxxx


----------



## lorna71

congratulations ibradey!!!!  You give me hope for the Monday


xx


----------



## when will it happen?

Lorna - On our 1st go, we only got one too .... my little girl was born 9 months later! ... Ive just had an elected single embryo transfer ... to hopefully make a brother or sister.  Keep positive x


----------



## Macgyver

COngratulations ibradey on your          

Luv Mac x.x


----------



## faith25

CONGRATULATIONS Ibradey on your fantastic


----------



## ninamumbest

Ibradley - big congratulations!


----------



## stillwaiting081

Hello Friends,

Today is my 11th day after FET(4th cycle)...3 more days 2 go...but sorry friends i jes cudn't hold up myself more so jes did a strip test n it came out BNF ! I'm 'lil upset but still hoping 4 a BFP so my dear friends plzzzz     4 me!

Do u guys feel I did it 2 early? Shud I test again 2morrow n everyday till OTD   ...Plz advice.

Congratulations 2 the BFP'S n     2 the BFN's.

Best wishes 2 2morrow's testers


----------



## ninamumbest

stillwaiting - step away from the pee sticks.  There is still every chance that you will get that BFP on your OTD.  Continuously testing between now and then will drive you crazy - whatever results you are getting.  Best wishes.


----------



## babysmile

HI

Im testing on the 19th of Nov. Its a Frozen Cycle and two embies on board! 

Babysmile
x


----------



## scoobydoo77

Morning ladies! I need some advise.... I peed in a pot this morning and dipped 3 tests (2 different brands) and all three have the faintest of feint lines! The lines are there but very feint so not sure if it's a bfp or not!! Today is otd

Anyone else get this and then get a more definite bfp result?

Scoobs
X x x x x


----------



## ninamumbest

Scoobs - I've already replied on another thread - get those dancing bananas out and start celebrating! x


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Scoobs - congratulations  i  think!!! Keep the pee and get more tests!! Have u got a digi?? Xx


----------



## bestbean

Congrats Scoody and Ibradley on your      

Thats amazing and gives us all hope xxx


----------



## scoobydoo77

Thanks ladies, I can't quite believe it yet and don't think I will until I get a more definite result!  Keeping everything crossed that the bfp sticks around and gets stronger and stronger!  I'll keep you posted!

For all testing this weekend - GOOD LUCK!

Scoobs
x x x x x


----------



## Huny

Morning

ibradley - Congratulations  

Scoobs - I would agree with IWABB, test again but seems positive so congratulations!

AFM - after an afternoon shopping yesterday and going out for a meal last night I was shattered last night, but STILL didnt sleep well  , so its another day on the sofa for me, but luckily my new laptop arrived yesterday so have something to keep me busy! *TMI Alert* - when I wiped this morning, I had a small amount of pinkish discharge which has now stopped, had a thought that AF was on the way but surely its too soon, isnt it?!?! 

How are the rest of you, especially my testing buddies?

Huny x


----------



## 40Shortee

Hello ladies

Please could I join the thread.  

This is my first IVF cycle.  I test on 24 November.

Thanks and good luck everyone!


----------



## Macgyver

Hunny - Dont feel    Stay   , I had pink discharge and spotting a week after ET and then a few days later and still got a BFP

Hang in there not long now   

Luv Mac & the pumpkin seeds x.x


----------



## Macgyver

ShorteeFortee (SF)  - Welcome to the thread, good luck with the 2WW sending you      &   

Luv Mac & the pumpkin seeds x.x


----------



## marie10

Hi shortiefortie....welcome to the rollercoaster xx

Scoobs....Its sounds positive to me hun    congrats xx

AFM - Please someone send the    round im finding it really hard at the moment not to test and I know its to early only 5 days left I know but it seems to be ages away    I couldn't sleep last night had a really bad nights sleep, kept dreaming about all sorts and my tummy is really playing with my mind I had all sorts of like fluttering and strange feelings.
Is that a good sign or not??
Lots ove love Marie xx
Hello to everybody xx


----------



## lorna71

Morning ladies,


Well got the call this am from the embryologist and worst fears confirmed that 1 of the eggs did not fertilise   so only got 1 fertilised egg which looks as it should with one cell.  Trying to keep so positive that this one embryo will continue to grow as they expect  .  


They have booked me in for ET at 11.15 on Monday but as tomorrow is Sunday we will have no more updates, I am terrified that we go in and the embryo hasn't continued to develop and we have nothing.  These next 48hours are going to be so nervewracking!!


Congrats to all who got there BFP and    to those who are still waiting.


Lornax


----------



## lorna71

Hi Marie,


The 2ww is terrible isnt it, we analyse every ache, pain, flutter continuously.  I dont think there is anyway to stop it but I dont know what is a good sign and what isnt, when I had my BFP I didnt feel anything and yet last time I did and I got a BFN.  It is so hard when we cant control what is happening in our bodies.


Keep strong, Lornax


----------



## faith25

Lorna - try to stay positive and just remember it only takes one  

Congratulations Scoobs!  You've tempted me to test but going to try my hardest not too   

Marie - I'm getting flutterings too and a heavy feeling at night, plus feel queezy alot of time - I wosh I knew if it was the drugs or not!!! I'm sending the      to you!  I am due to test on 18th and today would be the first day HCG would begin to be secreted (if those little beans are still there ) so don't want to do it too early nothing be detected then effect my positive hormones....what a nightmare!!  Keep strong!! xx


----------



## faith25

Scoobs - what was your official test day? xx


----------



## scoobydoo77

faith - well today is my OTD which is 10 days past 5 days transfer - but a few of the ladies on the boards have said their clinics say to test 12 or 14 days after a 5dt so I might be a little bit on the early side?

Huny - I had a tiny (I mean really tiny) bit of pink on the toilet roll after I wiped.  This happened once about 3 days after transfer.  The next day I had pains that felt like period pains that lasted about a day and a half.

I am praying I am a little on the early side and that explains the faint line and will do another test tomorrow...

Good luck ladies

Scoobs
x x x x x


----------



## mollymittens

Girlies,
I am totally terrified that I am going to bleed. I done a test this morning. I am 9dp3dt I got a bfp. Please no congratulations just give me ur prayers.


----------



## Jules18080

Molly


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Molly - sounds promising hold in there chick xxx

Huny - are you using crinone cause I jeep getting salmon pink stuff (tmi) soz xxx 

Lorna - it only takes one Hun xxxx   

Iwabb xxxxx


----------



## Huny

Scooby & IWABB thanks for the reasuring comments, yes IWABB i am on crinone so that expalins that.     for us! xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Huny - it sounds about the right time for implantation bleeding.

Molly - why are you frightened you will bleed?

If you are 14 days post trigger shot then it will be a true result.


----------



## mollymittens

Thanks Hopeful Hazel. I had trigger shot 14 days ago today. With my last ivf I had 2 embies transfered and the day I got a BFP i bleed, this continued for 4 days, my hcg was sky high so the clinic said that this was one of the embies coming away. This time due to my past medical history I just had 1 embie put back. My past pregnancy history and losses has been the stuff of nightmares. I will be seeking psychological support during this pregnancy (fingers crossed) if things continue. x


----------



## Penpot

Ladies

Scoobs and Ibradly - congrats!   

Hunny - it does indeed sound like implantation bleeding which is a great sign!

AFM - testing 12 days after ET (three embies at four days). Hope that isn't too soon. Doing my nut already. Had both implantation bleed and nothing last two times pregs so who knows?!

Penpot x


----------



## marie10

Hey Molly well done hunni,     

Just try to keep calm and try not to worry, I know its hard as I am the same im worried that if I get a    that I will bleed after going through 3x MCs.
Good luck hunni xx

Marie xx


----------



## mollymittens

Thanks Marie, it is a very nerve wrecking time. I have actually just tested again and the test is even fainter. I panicked but read that first thing in the morning is the best time to test as the urine will be more concentrate. Wishing u lots of luck Marie xxxx


----------



## faith25

Mollymittens -          xxx


----------



## jimjam183

Lovely to hear all the bfps!

Also reassuring to hear that others have had cramps/fluttering! 

Thanks for all your lovely welcoming messages. 
Has anyone ever had cold/flu symptoms during a 2ww and ended up with a bfp? Had a really shivery day yesterday, and woken up all fluey today (hot and bothered, aching head to toe but luckily no temperature) I'm now 7 days post-2d transfer. I know there's nothing I can do but hope that the embies have my dh's stubborn genes and hoping that they are literally digging their heels in despite all this!!!

Hunny.. I think our otd is the same... 22nd?

Lots and lots of luck to u all!!! Xxx


----------



## Diddy16

Hi guys!
Can I join your thread please? I'm 3dp2dt and my OTD is 26th. Soooooooo far to go! Going   already!
xx


----------



## faith25

Hello DIDDY16,  Welcome to the 2WW, how are you doing so far?  

AFM - I am having an unusually down day today, am now 8dp3dt and ust want to know if its worked or not!!  I've had no implantation bleed, is this a bad sign?  Still got heightened sense of smell andfeeling sick now and again.  So far I 've stayed away from the pee sticks  but its getting harder and harder    xx


----------



## marie10

Welcome Diddy to the very long   we are all here to get through it together good luck hun xx   
Marie xx


----------



## marie10

Faith we are testing the same day hun I to have'nt had a implantation bleed either but im not worring about that because I never did with the last IVF's


----------



## marie10

oops sorry posted b4 I finished lol xx
So try not to get to stressed over it hun I will be sending the      round to you to they have already been here lol good luck hun xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Jimjam - I am testing 22nd too!! Even though my otd is 23rd but I wanna do it on my day off ( providing i don't bleed early) and I had 5 day blasts so I am confident it will show me a true result good luck. I have no idea about the cold/flu symptoms xxx

Diddy- wellcome to the 2ww madness !!!

Faith - as far as I am aware implantation bleeding is actually fairly uncommon I read some where on here so I wouldn't be too worried you haven't had one Hun xxxx

Iwabb xxxx


----------



## faith25

Marie, thats  made me feel better, thanks.  What a rollercoaster this is!!  Are you HPT'ing or hospital blood test?  I've got the blood test, DP wants to wait for that and not even do a HPT before on 18th!!! xx


----------



## faith25

Thanks IWABB - I love your username by the way!! xx


----------



## marie10

Faith... I went to Asda and bought a HPT digital with concept indicator they were only two for £10.. So I will be doing that bit I will go to my gp and get a blood test done after that if im lucky enough to get a BFP lets hope so hunni xx  

Marie xxx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Thanks faith it was the first thing that came into my head all those years ago when I joined !!

Marie- i have a flipping cupboard full of hpt lol whenever I open bathroom cupboard they fall out  

I am getting the urge to test and I am only 3dp5dt !! I think I need the   lol I have never made it to test day in my last 6 2ww so am hoping I get lucky this time 

Iwabb xxx


----------



## faith25

IWABB - The            are on there way round to you in force   xx


----------



## jimjam183

Cool... An otd buddy! 

IWABB.... Your screen name made me chuckle!!

Diddy: welcome!! It's a long wait with 2d embies isn't it!!! Been for a manicure today... That took my mind off and passed another hour!! Never wished my life away like this b4!!! 

I'm glad to hear that it's ok to not have an implantation bleed too!! So desperate for a sign!!! One of our plants in the garden started flowering yesterday, should have flowered in June and it didn't! Can we take that as a good sign!! LOL!

As for testing... I've been told to do a home pee stick, and if that's a BFN then to do a blood test just to make sure. To be fair the otd I've been given is 16 days post 2d transfer. 


Sticky vibes to all xxxx


----------



## tiggerbounce

Hi
May I join you, I have had ET today (2 day transfer)  OTD is 27th Nov.  I have had IVF.
Thanks


----------



## marie10

Hi Tigger and welcome the 2ww crazyness Hope your ok get lots of rest hunni xx


----------



## tiggerbounce

Thanks Marie, not long till you test.  Good luck xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Wellcome Tigger!! good luck with your tx & otd!!   

So i have Huny & JimJam testing the 22nd with me, anyone else?

I tested yesterday purely to see if hcg trigger had gone, & it was neg so i presume it has. i had 6500 ovetrille on 3rd nov

iwabb xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Molly -  have been having counselling since my pregnancy loss last year. I am terrified that my scan on Monday will show a small baby, a slow heart rate or no heart beat at all.
In my first pregnancy my 8 week scan showed a baby measuring 6+5 with a subnormal heart rate of 125. That was the first indication of the baby not being well.
It died in the second trimester and the scan I had to confirm it after the midwife could not find a heartbeat at my 16 week appointment was one of the most dreadful moments of my life.
I fully sympathise with you with two late losses.
It is the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## Huny

Hi just a quick post ......... IWABB step away from the pee sticks!!!!!!! X


----------



## Diddy16

Hi tigger! Nice to see you on here. Glad ET went well. Your OTD is the day after mine. We'll have to keep each other away from the pee sticks!  

Thanks to everyone else for the welcome! 
I can't help wondering what's happening in my tum-it's driving me   -today it should be day 5 so implantation time........ 
xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Huny said:


> Hi just a quick post ......... IWABB step away from the pee sticks!!!!!!! X


he he he, Huny it was for scientific purposes only, honest lol i havent done any more!! i promise

iwabb xxx


----------



## osborne

to those of you who have had a BFP

  to those of you who didn't get the result you hoped for xx

For you Mollymittens - lot's of    &   . Take care xx

AFM - as with everyone on here, I'm all over the place analysing "symptons" left right and centre! OTD is Tuesday, we're so close now but I'm petrified we'll not make it that far - please send me your   's. I was very tempted to do a test today as I read somewhere on here that HCG should now be detectable however, despite living 2 mins walk from a Boots, there are no pee sticks in the house and hoping to keep it that way 'til the night before OTD   

Anyway, good luck to those testing tomorrow and to everyone else sending you (and me!!) lots of baby dust &


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Osborne - good luck for otd   , you have done so well not testing, i am a serial tester   only cause i always bleed b4 otd so when i bleed i start testing!! i am hoping my luck has changed this time,  my 7th 2ww


----------



## osborne

ah, sending you positive vibes IWANNA     xx I really feel like AF on it's way... it's been like that every day of the 2ww at some point, some days more than others but every day. I've also become a serial (.Y.) groper! - my own of course   .     for us all xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Lol Osborne -  i keep finding myself with my hands down my bra just to see if they are tender     the amount of groping i am doing i will make them flipping sore


----------



## faith25

Osborne and IWABB - I need to join your boob groping club!    Its crazy, I know its a side effect of the pessaries by they could also be something else  

I have been sssooooo unbelievably bloated today and very uncomfortable, mainly lower down on my tummy, is anyone else getting this?  It doesn't say its a pessary side effect   
xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Faith - join our group GYB (grope ya Boobs)!!!!     i have been a tad bloated today with some strange low twinges!!! like a dull cramp. i am analizing everything!! not many sleeps left till otd for you (although feels like a lifetime i know)


----------



## faith25

IWABB - I'm gettin really nervous, have held it together until now. Made the mistake of telling our parents what we are doing so that has put extra pressure on, I know they don't mean too.  Some days I think it might have worked and other days I'm convinced it hasn't.  No implantation bleed for me, just cramps 3-4 days after ET, increase in smell, feeling sicky most days on and off (mainly when i smell cooking) and majorly bloated.  The bloatedness is normally a sign that my AF is on the way but who knows    xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Faith -                  



You'll be fine hun i have a good feeling xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## stillwaiting081

OHH...i'm getting so crazyyyy...2 more nights 2 go.I did a pee test yesterday n it came out BFN so decided not do another till OTD(15th nov)...I'm still hopeful so plzzzzz friends     4 me.Now I'm really dying 2 see a BFP!!!


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Stillwaiting -                  
BFN's can easily turn into BFP's!!! Good Luck!!


----------



## faith25

Keep going STILLWAITING very nearly there!       

Thanks IWABB - Isn't it just horrible 'not knowing'.  This bloatedness is so uncomfortable, feel like i just need a good old fart, but doesn't seem to work!     xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Faith - funny u should say thay cause i keep popping off   DH keeps giving me funny looks!!   Must be the crinone i suppose. Have some fizzy it may help hun xxx


----------



## marie10

lol Ladies   
Your making me laugh Well Im glad its not just me that wants to fart all the time, I cant put the bum bullets up my front bit im frightened it might knock my little buddleys out of the way. lol I told my hubby and he thought it was hilarious....... 
As for my boobies I went out and bought a really soft bra with no bones just so I can wear it to bed cos my boobies really hurt when I take off my bra lol.And I look like im 4 months preggas ( I wish ) xx

Love Marie xx


----------



## faith25

Marie, I've done the same as you, back door not front door, couldn't bring myself do it...poor wee embies!!  Plus far less mess with the back door so I've heard    Soft bra sounds like a plan!


----------



## Diddy16

Wow marie. That sounds like a good idea. My boobs are soooo sore when I take my bra off and when I'm lying down. They get like this every month about a week before AF-I've often thought about wearing a bra but elastic really irritates my skin so like to take it off at the end of the day! They're really heavy too! I feel quite bloated this evening but I have just had a huge portion of shepherds pie with loads of spinach and broccolli!  The low down niggling, pulling ache has been with me since EC, still 13 days to go til OTD    !

Back door for me too girls and seriously windy! I'm bad enough normally!  
xxxx


----------



## Jen74

Welcome all the newbies to the 2ww - nice to see a few pumpkins on here!

Another faint positive for me this morning, 2 days past otd and 13dp3dt but not declaring an official bfp until I get the results of the blood test... And then I won't be convinced til I have a scan, at this rate I'll still be testing on the day I give birth!!

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow xx


----------



## jimjam183

LOL! I thought the bloated achy thing could have been the embies... But now I know what's done it! WIND!! I've been farting like a trooper too! Had to blame one on the cat! As for boobs... Had to buy bigger bras this week (not a good thing in my case) Count me in the groping club!  
I didn't know the pessaries can be taken thro' back door? I've been given mine from our clinic in Spain, and they told me "front door" the instructions in packet are all in Spanish! Is it better the other way? What if u need a number 2? (sorry, tmi!)

Lots of luck to the testers tomorrow! 

Xxx


----------



## tiggerbounce

Morning girls, thanks for the welcome. Can I ask a question when do ur boobs starting hurting? I had 2 day transfer yesterday is it too early for them to ache? Xx


----------



## mollymittens

Tiggerbounce-it could be due to all the hormo


----------



## mollymittens

I have a dilema. I tested yesterday morning and got a SFP (small faint positive). I used asda own brand. I tested again at 3pm yesterday and the line was fainter. I tested again first thing this morning and line was fainter and took 3 mins to even show. I am worried that my hcg is not rising. I am 10dp3dt. I am worried that hcg was still present fom trigger which I had 2 weeks ago on Friday. My official test date is Tuesday wish I had waited till Monday to test. Feel that I may have got mine and dh's hopes raised for nothing


----------



## tiggerbounce

Mollymittens - that sounds like a positive.  Congratulations, my clinic recommends using clear blue test so I suggest to go buy one of them
Good luck xx


----------



## sunbeam

hey girls

Mollymittens sounds like a BFP to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!

Nice to meet ya all !!!!!!!!!!

Yesterday I had two day 5 blastocysts transferred back onto the mothership!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just praying this is our time and all of yours too...........my OTD is 25th Nov!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huny

Well I think it may all be over for me.....started spotting yesterday and it has gradually got a bit heavier and it is there every time I wipe (sorry)    I'm only 4dp5dt....is it to early for AF? Statred bleeding @ 13dp2dt in my last cycle!?!

Dh is trying to keep my hopes up saying it is implantation and there seems a lot od blood due to Clexane, but I'm not convinced!!

Sorry to be this low on a Sunday morning!!!


----------



## mollymittens

Huny-way too early to be af, sounds like defo implantation bleeding to me.  I had bleeding last cycle 2 days before official test date and all was ok.    Hopefully those wee embies are settling in nicely. x


----------



## sunbeam

Hey Huny

It sounds like implantation to me and you have to remember that clexane is an anti-coagulant thus I would say thats the reason for the continued bleed.  

With all my Af's they happenned much later than this and they were considered early.........so please look at this as a good thing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Morning girls

Wellcome sunbeam to the 2ww madness !! Good luck

Jen and molly- I think it sounds promising still early days let's hope those tests get darker!!

Huny - it's way to early for af and don't forget that you have been poked and proded alot down there so could be that too xxx

Jimjam - with your pesseries stick to what clinic said cause some can't be put up back door, mine can't depends which u r on xxx


Molly- sounds promising hun xxx
Huny - could be implantation and don't forget you have been poked and proded down there so could be due to that. I think if is a little early fir af try and rest today if u can xxxx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Sorry for the double post hn a post my phone went nuts


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Arrrgghh stupid phone lol 

Afm - got a headache this morning which is not a good sign as I normally get one just before af so let's just hope it's cause I stayed up late last night and laid in late this morning. My back is also aching and been groping my boobs again this morning!!   and they don't seem as sore but that could be due to the hcg  jab leaving mg system as I poas this morning just to double check it had gone so if I do test early  I know it's true. Now come on mother nature do your thing and show me some preg signs sooner rather than later!! ( can u guess I am very impatient?? ) 

Love to all

Iwabb xxx

Yay I managed to finish my post


----------



## jimjam183

Morning girls!

Hunny: hope you're feeling ok... Does sound too early for af... And if you're on clexane youll bleed more than normal. A friend of mine had quite a heavy bleed at your stage and then went on to get a bfp! Hang in there, lots of r&r!

IWABB: thanks, I'll do as I'm told, you're right.  If if could have been done back door, they'd have said.  I know what u mean about signs!

Sunbeam: hi! And welcome! Fingers crossed for u too!

Booby update: suddenly stopped hurting today, and they've been persistently sore since et! Rather unerving! Also: sometimes they're really itchy/tingly!! 

Tiggerbounce: I was same as u... Could be the hormones

Jen + mollymittens... Hope these lines get darker... Hang in there! My fingers are crossed!

Oh dear.... I'm only just at half way point and it's all I think about!! Miraculously, the cold symptoms have disappeared! Only lasted a day! Weird?! But glad it's better! 

Have a lovely Sunday everyone! Xxx


----------



## Winterbreeze

Jimjam just a bit of reassurance I got my bfp almost 3 weeks ago now but I still like to read how you other ladies are doing. Sore breasts are all to do with the drugs exactly the same thing happened to me 2 days before on the day my boobs just stopped hurting and I mean completely I was so scared and thought it had all ended. Obviously it had not and to be honest they are not very sensitive now... infact i really dont have any symptoms to be honest, so dont worry too much about symptoms during your 2ww cos they dont really mean much with all the drugs we have to take prior to transfer. I hope this is a little reassuring

Take Care will be      for you all and good luck xx


----------



## 41yroldnewbie

Jimjam I'd like to reiterate with what winterbreeze said, I got a bfp 2 weeks ago and have experienced exactly same as winterbreeze so don't panic. During my 2ww had very sore boobs after the drugs but they stopped hurting just before my bfp and haven't hurt since. I was really hoping they'd grow but no luck there either.
Good luck for the rest of your 2ww and just remember everyone is different so relax and enjoy being pupo!


----------



## Macgyver

JimJam - I agree with 41 & winderbreeze, my (.)Y(.) were sore and very tender right upto a few days before testing but since they have not been tender and symptoms have settled down.  Dont worry and sending you    for the rest of your 2WW

Jen & Molly - Hoping your lines are getting darker girlies

Huny - It sounds like implantation bleeding to me too, sounds like the time I had spotting, so try not to worry sweetie.   

SUnbeam & TiggerB- Congratulations on being PUPO 

Hope everyone is looking after themselves sending everyone      &    to whoever needs it.

Luv Mac x.x


----------



## scoobydoo77

Hi ladies,

Jen74, sounds like we are in similar position - I tested with a faint positive again this morning, it was the same yesterday on OTD. I am now 11dp5dt. The faintness of the line has me worried, but I just found this:
http://www.peeonastick.com/hptfaq.html#9

Basically says the colour doesn't mean that much as it depends on what you have drank, sensitivity of the test (varies even within same brand) etc.

Scoobs
x x x x x


----------



## mollymittens

Thanks scobby for the lnk. x


----------



## Winterbreeze

Just another reassurance post girls. When I had my ectopic I had to Poas at the clinic ( this was before we knew) and the nurse said it's mega faint so the did some hcg bloods and my levels were 1490 from that moment I swore I would never trust a hpt as the line means nothing. A line is a line and with that amount of hcg that was in my blood that test should have been mega dark so a positive is a positive congratulations girls xx hope this helps


----------



## caroline9550

Hi there,

I have been watching this thread for a few days now and have found it really helpful so thought it was time I joined in. 

I'm on my 4th ICSI and this is def our final treatment as I have very low reserve of eggs (& now have big enought debt!) I had 2 day ET on 3rd Nov and OTD is 17th. Yesterday I woke up with strong AF pains and heavy bleeding so am fearing the worst. I think its too late & too heavy to be implantation bleeding.  Has anyone ever had a BFP following a big bleed before OTD or should I prepare myself? Any opinions welcome.

Caroline x


----------



## marie10

!!! JEN JEN JEN !!!MOLLY !!! MOLLY !!! MOLLY !!!

Caroline... welcome hunni im sorry to see that you are bleeding, I hope is all ok for you but you should test still, good luck xx

Faith....How you feeling today xx hows the boobies xx

Scoobydoo....Fab link hun xx
Huny - It sounds like implantation bleeding to me too, sounds like the time I had spotting, so try not to worry sweetie.









SUnbeam.....Good luck with your 2ww  
Tigger... Congratulations on being PUPO  
Jimjam..... Hope your ok, stick to what you have been told about the pesseries hun its best to do what they tell you xxx

AFM..... Well still really feeling strange I have no energy whats so ever poor dh is running around doing everything all I do issit at this laptop I feel like a REALLY LAZY MOO, Im not at all I am really active normally I miss the gym I normally go 6 times a week and I havent been for nearly 10 days :-( but hopefully for a good reason.
I am now officialy a member of the boob groping club, lol and DH wants to no if he can join lol xx   

Happy sunday xx
Marie xx


----------



## Huny

Hi Ladies

Thank you soo much for all your reasuring posts, you are all so lovely I want to give you all a big   , dont know what I would do without you all and of course DH. Things have clamed down a bit on the bleeding front so we are    that at least one (or both) blasty is implanting, just had a major wobble this morning!!   Im still not sleeping well and the cracks are now begining to show! Going back to work tomorrow so hopefully that will tire me out and I may be able to sleep   .

IWABB - just wanted to say thanks again, and well done for finishing your post!   

JimJam - I felt all 'coldy' on Thursday and then fine on Friday    also my (.Y.) are not as sore today!

Thanks again ladies


----------



## newchance

Hello ladies,

Could I join you, please?

Had my ET on Wednesday and so have joined the 2WW, am testing on 24th November. Had 3 embryos transfered and it was my 5th go  Trying to stay positive

Good luck for everyone 

Love xxx


----------



## Jules18080

Hello ladies

Just a question, I tested bfp on Thursday and stipped my drugs on Thursday night... Still no af is this normal??

Jules x


----------



## kpepsy

Hey ladies, mind if I join in??  I had et yesterday 1 x 5 day blasto on board now, can't quite believe it!  
My otd is 22nd Nov.

Wishing lots of luck to everyone
Kpepsy


----------



## faith25

Welcome *Newchance* to this great place and the dreaded 

i've got no idea I'm afraid *Jules* 

Sunbeam - Good luck with your 2ww  

Tigger - Congratulations on being PUPO  

Marie - how are you today? My boobs have stopped hurting completely still a little oversized mind  Have felt sick on and off all day today, was surposed to be going out for lunch with DP and a couple of friends but decided to stay in bed, feel much better for it!

Kpepsy - Hello and welcome to the 2ww! xx

Thanks Scooby for the link, really useful. How are you doing? xx

Mollymittens - How are you today? xx


----------



## jimjam183

Afternoon ladies!

Thanks for all your lovely reassuring messages! So glad to be speaking to all of you! It's keeping me sane. You're right, I need to stop analysing. I went for a gentle massage (the clinic said that was ok) and I feel much better. Flueyness has all gone. I've come to the conclusion... We can't really influence or second guess the outcome! If the embies want to stick, they will do and perhaps our (.)(.) are neither sign or cause!  It's really reassuring to hear all u bfps have had a range of things happen.... And BIG CONGRATS! 

Welcome all the new ladies today and lots of luck for your otd! 

Kpepsi.... There's a few of us all testing on 22nd!

I'm so sorry, phone won't let me scroll back up the thread and I wanted to refer back properly to you all but I can't remember all your screen names now I'm on the reply bit! 

Lots of luck and best wishes to all and thanks to those of u who've had their 2ww but are still here to support those of us who are still waiting. 

Jimjam xxx


----------



## Butterfly Fairy

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind if I join you!  I am 6dp5dt.  My OTD is 17th Nov, but I am going to try and hold out and test on Sat 20th (as would rather find out the result at the weekend!).

Been having a few AF cramps off and on since day after transfer, and like some of you ladies have noticed today that my (.)^(.)'s are not as sore!

x x x x


----------



## marie10

Well Lovelys...
Im off to BINGO lol take my mind off this 2ww madness
Hope you have a lovely evening...

Welcome Newchance good luck on your   xx

JimJam.... ooooo a massage u lucky thing   

Faith....Good sign you feeling sick, my (.Y.)s are still tender dont like not wearing a bra lol.Im glad your feeling a little bit brighter today.

Jules...Give the clinic a call in the morning hun,thinking about it though maybe its all the ivf drugs thats still in your body, just an idea.xx
Kpepsy....welcome to the   

Well wish me luck at BINGO lol xx
Speak to you all soon, Anybody testing tommrrow??


----------



## emmajane_hodgy

Hiya ladies i had my et on sat (13th Nov) and my otd is 30th Nov i dont know why so long but i know its gonna drag like anything 

Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## Huny

Welcome to all those new PUPO's, you will find these ladies a huge support!   

emmajane - you have a very long wait between ET & OTD, hope you manage to keep the    away!

Marie - good luck at Bingo 

Kpepsi - I am also testing on 22nd, there are a few of us testing that day now   

Jimjam - maybe I should take a leaf out of your book and have a massage, might help me sleep!!!

Jules - everyone is different hun, give your clinic a call and see what they suggest   

AFM - still have a bit of bleeding but after a pep talk from DH we are thinking of it as a good sign, just hope it doesnt go on too long!!!    

Hope the rest of my 2ww buddies are ok     

Huny x


----------



## Jules18080

As always you are great thanks!

Good luck testers tomorrow as we as ec, et and 2ww xxxx


----------



## kpepsy

Thanks so much for the welcome girls!  Wish I had a special vision to see what is going on inside - lol!!!  

xx


----------



## lorna71

Hi all,


It is so heartening to see so many positives on the thread at the moment.  Good luck and lots of sticky vibes to everyone here we all deserve the BFP's.


I have tidied the whole house  ...it all!!!! anything to keep my mind off of tomorrow and the waiting till 11.15 and I go into the clinic to see if our one and only embie has progressed enough for ET.        


I dont know how I am going to sleep...I feel like I did before exams, I have so many butterflies in my stomach, Ill need to try my meditation CD to try and chill a bit before I go to bed.


Good luck to all.
Lornaxx


----------



## stillwaiting081

Hello ladies,

IWABB n Faith...thx 4 ur lovely messeges n it really made me  

Molly,Jen n Scooby...hope ur lines gets more n more darker    

Huny...i guess it's 2 early 4 af so hopefuly u r implanting 

Tigger...congratz on being PUPO.

Sunbeam,Newchance n Kpepsy...welcome 2  

AFM...finally my day OTD is 2morrow so plz ladies     4 me.Let's hope this 4th cycle works out 4 me.Jes wonder wats gonna happen 2morrow...guess i wont b able 2 sleep 2nite...more few hours 2 go...trying 2 b    

And the countdown begins...


----------



## faith25

I have everything crossed for you STILLWAITING      XX


----------



## Diddy16

Good luck Stillwaiting!    for you toget a BFP!

 to everyone else!
xx


----------



## marie10

Well that was a complete waste of time going to bingo I didnt win a thing     oh well never mind.

Im tired so im off to bed to watch Im a celeb, I hope you all get a restful nights sleep ladies try not to stress to much and dream        thoughts 

Good luck for tommrow 
Stillwaiting. xxx
Love Marie xxx


----------



## Macgyver

Just wanted to pop on before I go to bed, and wish everyone testing tomorrow the best of luck and hope to see those fashing BFP's

Sending you all PMA and  prayers

Luv Mac x.x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Just popping in to say that in my limited experience of doing 2 fresh cycles and getting BFP in both, the boobs are exquisitely sore after the trigger shot and remain sore for about 7-10 days, then it goes off completely. They are then not sore again until week 6 of pregnancy - so about 2 weeks after OTD, then that gets a little bit better too.

This time around I also had night sweats in the run up to OTD. I was waking up with wet pjs and feeling really hot and clammy, then after getting up feeling cold all day.

I had cramps in the first cycle but nothing much in the second.

I had a headache the night before OTD.

I would try not to read too much into symptoms. There is a wide variety of symptoms, twinges and you can only really attribute things once you know the outcome.
I have to say that I did not feel really feel any different in my negative FET cycle than I did in my positive fresh cycles.

Stay sane in the 2ww and good luck for testing


----------



## faith25

Thanks HopefulHazel, its so hard not to over analyse! I have been feeling sick pretty much throughout the day since last wednesday, looked on on pessaries as it didn't say anything about this being a side effect so I thought maybe it could be morning sickness. 

Then....I 'googled' it and found this comment... _"Some women get it, some don't. Nobody really knows what causes it, but it is believed to be linked to low blood sugar and the elevated levels of progesterone in the bloodstream." _ 

I am now thinking its the pessaries as they are pogestorone   Is/has anyone else experienced this  
xx


----------



## bestbean

WOW   this thread moves so quickly, Ive not been on for about a day and so many new PUPO's, welcome girls, wishing you loads of luck for your 2ww. 

Stillwaiting, thinking about you tonight and sending you loads of        hope you get a brilliant result tomorrow, I wish it me testing with you as we originally thought, but Im going to be good and wait til Wednesday which is my OTD, but it is soooo tempting to test earlier.

You've all been making me giggle some much about the groping club, I need to join and so does my DH, he's been making the most of comparing my size each day with a good grope but Im so glad to understand a bit more about it, what would we do without these threads??!!

Great news about all the BFP, even if faint, they're little faint miracles 

Night night girls, here's   for a good week.


----------



## bestbean

WOW   this thread moves so quickly, Ive not been on for about a day and so many new PUPO's, welcome girls, wishing you loads of luck for your 2ww. 

Stillwaiting, thinking about you tonight and sending you loads of        hope you get a brilliant result tomorrow, I wish it me testing with you as we originally thought, but Im going to be good and wait til Wednesday which is my OTD, but it is soooo tempting to test earlier.

You've all been making me giggle some much about the groping club, I need to join and so does my DH, he's been making the most of comparing my size each day with a good grope but Im so glad to understand a bit more about it, what would we do without these threads??!!

Great news about all the BFP, even if faint, they're little faint miracles 

Night night girls, here's   for a good week.


----------



## bestbean

Eh, sorry, dont know what happened there, stupid computer


----------



## wanabmum

emmajane_hodgy said:


> Hiya ladies i had my et on sat (13th Nov) and my otd is 30th Nov i dont know why so long but i know its gonna drag like anything
> 
> Hope everyone is well xxxx


 Hey just wanted to say i had a fet yesterday aswell and don't test till the 30th - i thought they had made a mistake but maybe not.x


----------



## iwannabigbelly

good luck tomorrow stillwaiting


----------



## jimjam183

Evening all!

Hunny: massage was fab... Def helps if your clinic are ok with it! (if for nothing else other than helping another hour to pass!)

Good luck stillwaiting. Fingers crossed for your dreams to come true!... And of course all other testers! 

Right..... Time for night-time bum bullet, (lovely.... The highlight of my day) and bed for me!
1 week down, a lifetime to go!! 

Night all x


----------



## stillwaiting081

Good-morning ladies,

Just did another cheapy strip test n the result is still BFN! And b4 a while i just given my blood 4 beta hcg test so wud get the result within the next few hrs...still trying 2 b hopeful n         4 myself n 4 u all.

Wishing 2 c a BFP soon


----------



## larny g

good luck stillwaiting.  everyhting crossed for you. xxxxx


----------



## mollymittens

Still waiting-  that u get the result that u long for honey. x

To all the other ladies on the thread hope that u r all ok. Wishing u all lovely BFPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well I tested again this morning (twice) still a light positive but it is there. It has not really got any darker from Sat which has concerned me a wee bit but I have checked online and it says that a light line is still positive and that there are loads of factors as to why it could be light. So hoping that all is ok and that the hcg is still doubling.   I was worried sick last night as had some mild cramping but this was followed by (sorry tmi) a bowel movement so I am hoping that is all it was. My (.)(.) where also sore last night and this is not something that has happened on my other bfp's but that does happen before af so I was worried about that also. I was also sweating all through the night but I think that this may be due to the new memory foam mattress that dh put on the bed on Sat.................sorry I am analysing everything.   that af stays away and that hcg levels double. I have my blood taken tommorow morning and should know my Beta by the afternoon.         

Sorry for the me post ladies but i know that u all understand.


----------



## larny g

good luck mollymittens. x


----------



## Huny

Morning

Stillwaiting & Mollymittens - wishing you both lots of luck & big hugs 

Can I please ask, those of you who have had bleeding during 2ww and acheived BFP's, how long did you bleed for?

Huny x


----------



## Macgyver

Huny - I bleed for 2 days maybe 3, stay    sweetie.

Luv Mac & the pumpkin seeds x.x


----------



## faith25

Morning all,  just a quick question, is anyone suffering any side effects of the cycolgest oessaries? xx


----------



## kpepsy

Hi Faith - sorry if tmi.... but Im def suffering with constipation    are you having any side effects at the mo?? x


----------



## faith25

Hi Kpepsy,  I'm not getting constipation, the other way!    Also am so bloated, looks like I'm 3 months pregnant.    Also feeling sick, have been daily since last wednesday but with morning sickness i have researched that its the pogesterone that your body produces that causes the sickness so could the pessaries cause the sickness??     Tummys sore too, to touch and to lie down sideways or on my front    xx


----------



## marie10

Hi Faith hunni,
Yeah I am defo getting side affects I am struggerling tbh, not just with the pesseries but with everything, My stomach is covered in bruises from the clexane jabs they are really getting me down. I spent most of the mornining in tears and Im normally really happy go lucky, can't really put my finger on it. Why can't I see this as a happy time      sorry only 3 more sleeps to go now lets hope it comes round quick....

Sorry about the post I promose the next one will be a happier one   

Love Marie xxx


----------



## sunbeam

Morning girls

Still waiting and mollymittens all is crossed for ya both!!!!!!!

Poor Marie this whole process can be such an emotional rollercoaster!!!! 

Know what you mean Faith and Kpespy......I hate the cyclogest, they are so messy and disgusting!!!!!  Notice this time that I have more lower abdominal cramps than I would have had before but then I was on other pessaries and only once a day......or maybe this is a good sign.... my boobs have definitely inflated!!!!!!  Dh thinks its great......what we ladies have to go through!!!!!!!

Thanks to everyone for making me so welcome......sorry to those of you I havent mentioned personally but thinking of you all, this site just moves so quickly.....far too quick for my brain!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimjam183

Hi ladies,

Marie: so sorry you're having a rubbish morning :-( We're really putting ourselves through it both physically and mentally! It's bound to get u down. Big hugs your way, and everything crossed for u! 

Faith: my pessaries are the Spanish version of cyclogest. They've made me windy, sicky and bloated! And my lower tum has been tight and achy ever since I started them.  I truely think they are causing the boobache and big boobs! 

I'm going to keep my mind off by doing my tax return! Lovely!!! (don't know what's worse!! 2ww or tax return!)

Xx


----------



## kad0111

Faith- im having the same symptoms as you. One of my friends said "Any symptomns i got during my 2ww I just attributed to the cyclogest as  it seems random, you can get symptomns and be pg, you can get them and  not be pg and vice versa with not getting any"... Last night i thought i might have OHSS because of my big bloated tummy. Fingers crossed not OHSS for me and just the cyclogest...


----------



## faith25

Kad, jimjam, Marie, Sunbeam - sounds like we all have the sae side effects...bloody bum bullets!!    It says online that they 'can' produce the same side effects as pregnancy..talk about playing with your head even more!    Just a little tip that might help someone - I've been using the back door for the past 11 days and was so uncomfortable this morning that I decided to use the front door - as a result it feels like someone has popped a needle into my tummy and I have wizzed around the ceiling like a balloon    Think I'm going to opt for front door am and back door in the pm  - also back door was getting a little sore    

Marie - it sounds like we are in the same place today   I have been talking to DP about testing earl am on Wed and then going for the blood test on Thursday but still undecided - think I need a visit from the    Try to keep   I know its getting harder and harder as time goes by but as you said we've only for 3 sleeps and thats it!!  

Jimjam - good luck with your tax return, think I would even prefer that to the  

x x x


----------



## Diddy16

Faith-I've had side effects too. They warned me about constipation but I've had cramps and some running to the loo so the opposite! The clinic told me this could happen too when I called them. (.Y.)'s still very sore too. Last night I stuffed a flat pillow between them as I lay on my side just to stop the top onehurting when it 'hangs' down!  

xx


----------



## kad0111

Diddy- yeah me too. instead of constipation, i had the opposite... i hope it's normal...

Faith- you are so funny!!! i haven't tried the front door yet. is it more comfortable? when i use the back door, i lay on my side and try to bring my knees on my chin and shoot the bullet in my   . How many more days you have to do your bullets?


----------



## when will it happen?

I too am using Cyclogest ..... I opt for the back door    Without sounding too crude, i squat a little bit pop one up (but dont push up very far with my finger) then kinda ''suck'' it up with my bottom muscles ... this way it doesnt get so sore.  I find the front door quite messy.

Well Im due to test on Thursday ... but I think I may test tomorrow..... I have been pregnant twice before (both times with IVF) and tested both times on day 12 - I think its my lucky day ... What d'ya think girls?

Is everyone still drinking loads of water? Im really struggling... much easier to do in the summer but this weather Id ratrher have a cuppa and a biccie!

For those of you with BFP's ... How have you told your parents and have you told many friends etc yet

Exciting isnt it!


----------



## tiggerbounce

WWIH - good luck for tomorrow, nice to see you on here, I wondered where you were.  Everything crossed for you xx


----------



## larny g

Phoned clinic and they said to do HPT today, just did one and  , phoned clinic back and told them adn they said to stop all meds.  Really gutted, although kinda knew it hadn't worked, didn't feel pregnant this time.

        very, very sad



Good luck everybody else.


----------



## when will it happen?

Larny - Im so sorry sweetie ... how dissappointing    Life is a $hit.

Tiggerbounce - Hi Hun ... yep ive been lurking on here! ... Lets hope that it is our time, this time!!!!? How are you feeling?


----------



## faith25

Larny - so sorry hunny    xxx

*Kad - * I have found the front door more comfy (much like a tampon) but you need to really lie down for 20-30 mins after otherwise can be very messy! 

*When Will It Happen* - Thanks for the squatting tip, I will be trying that tonight as it does get so sore, otherwise might have to use some KY to help out  I am due to test on Thursday too, was gong to do it on wednesday first thing but we have decided to wait til the hospital blood test on thursday as at least that way we will be on our own when we get the call 

I am going to try and distract myself now with a rubbish film 
xx


----------



## bestbean

Larny, Im so sorry


----------



## kpepsy

Larny - so sorry hon xx

On the back door / front door debate, I've been doing it through the front door & haven't had too many problems.  I do mine at night just before I go to sleep & put a panty liner on, it works well for me that way.  

Kpepsy xx


----------



## kad0111

larny- so sorry sweety... loads of      to you...

WWIH- i suggest you wait till your OTD. or if you really want to test tomorrow and if you have a - result don't be devastated and do your test on your OTD...           

i think the symptoms we are experiencing right now i.e. bloated tummy, sore (.)(.), headaches are due to the pessaries...


----------



## faith25

Kad - do you think sickness is attributed to the pessaries too??


----------



## marie10

Larny so sorry hunni   

Everybody thank you so much for your words of encouragement and support today it really helps when people understand what you are going through.

I thought this might cheer everybody up>>>> When I first started the pesseries I did try to put them in the front door, I was at work at the time. Anyway I did use the front door and then went to the office and whilst talking to a colleague   It fell out on the floor!!!!   
OMG !!!!! it was soooooooooooo embarassing    Thank god she didnt see it I had to drop my bag on top of it LMAO XXX HA HA HA HA sorry it still makes me laugh xx
Been and done a bit of xmas shopping today got quite a lot done really   so thats made me a bit brighter.

Good Luck if your testing tommrrow ladies xx

Marie xxx


----------



## jimjam183

Larny: so so sorry hun    

On the front door/back door thing... we've only been given the front door option with the spanish pessaries, and I manage the same way as kpepsi. I'll keep it that way for 2ww... only thing is.... TMI ALERT.... If a BFP arises then we run out of the spanish ones and have to move on to the Cyclogest version.... of course after 2ww is over and if we are lucky enough to be BFP and continuing pessaries for the next 12 weeks then I'm worried that they may be a little inconvenient during 'hanky panky'  
Perhaps in that situation back door will be a better option (which I believe is ok to do with cyclogest)
Of course this is not an issue during 2WW as thats not allowed right now anyway! (and I'm a little worried about doing it if we were BFP)

Sorry to go off on a tangent... all sorts of things going through my mind!!! (and obviously not concentrating on tax return!)

xx


----------



## jimjam183

Marie! Thats hilarious!! 

I have worried about one falling out when I pee... lord knows how many i've lost down the loo that way!!!


----------



## Jess81

Hi Ladies, 
can i join you? i have 2 embies on board (Bert and Ernnie!) i test on 26th November. 

i woke up last night with a huge pain in my side, it's gone down a quite a bit now but surely it's not implantaion? i had ET on friday 12th.... maybe it's from where they we're prodding and poking round?? is this normal? i had no pain at all last time round! 

hope everyone is ok, Congrats on the BFP'S and    for the BFN's you will get your dream!! 

Jess xx


----------



## faith25

Marie - you made me laugh out loud!!         

Apart from the bloating etc etc has anyone has sickness as a side effect to the cyclogest bum bullets? xx


----------



## kad0111

Marie- that is hilarious!!!

Faith-according to this:

http://www.plymouthhospitals.nhs.uk/ourservices/healthcareprofessionalsguide/Documents/SWCRM%20Patient%20Information%20Drugs%20Info%20for%20AC%20Programme%20NHS.pdf

CYCLOGEST PESSARIES:
POSSIBLE SIDE EFFECTS: Pre-menstrual-like symptoms e.g. bloating, fluid retention, nausea, breast tenderness, headaches, skin irritations...


----------



## faith25

Thanks Kad


----------



## kad0111

Faith- it's ok... when i feel something new now i just try to ignore it. no symptoms can say that they are BFP symptoms... I thing we just need to                 and hope we get BFP.....


----------



## Nix01

Hey.

Can you add me on for 28th Nov please?  I had ICSI - 3 day transfer on 13th. Fingers firmly crossed. Already worried that I have been doing too much!!   2 weeks is a long time!!  Good luck to all. xx


----------



## faith25

Kad, you're right, my analyising head has been all over the place today


----------



## lorna71

Hi Ladies


Thanks for all your hugs, prayers n PMA vibes.  Got a call from the clinic this am at 9.30 my heart stopped - however it was good news we had a 6 cell embryo that was looking good and had had assisted hatching done so we were good to go.


ET went without a hitch, it was the snr nurse specialist who did it and it was so slickly done.  Snr embryologist came in later n said it looked like a cracker of an embryo - a bit like Bart Simpson lol.  Lay down for good half hour n had a cup of coffee then off to the sofa where I have been for the rest of the day.


Just getting all the PMA and      on board to help this little embie snuggle in and continue to develop.


Thanks for everything Ladies, without you I would have gone mad!!!!  Test date Fri 26th...now I just have to get thro this 2ww.  


Lorna


Love n hugs to all n sticky vibes to everyone.


----------



## kad0111

Glad all went well Lorna.        

Faith- think all we have to do is to have Faith and          that we will get BFP....


----------



## helpfulsis

Molly Molly Molly Mittens!    

I have been keeping an eye on this thread to see how you are doing.

Sounds like a lovely  to me.  A big fat congratulations and some dancing bananas to you.

    

Please look after yourself and your little seeds and I wish you all the very best.  

Lots and lots of love to you xxx


----------



## helpfulsis

Jules - is it worth doing another test

My AF arrived on Saturday, it couldn't wait!!

Lots of love, Ali


----------



## Kuki2010

Good eveining ladies,
Today I came PUPO with 2 beautiful 8 cell almost great 1 embies. 4 are frozen for later. 
OTD is on saturday 27th Nov. Will test on day10 on thursday. I normally start very early testing but this time I will try to last till thursday.
Good luck to every one who is waiting to test. Such a journey. Very very hard one. 
Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## Jen74

So many new people have arrived since Saturday, I don't know where to start.

Thanks to all your positive vibes, I had my blood test results today, and couple with 4 positive pee-sticks I can declare a   !!! So excited! Had a second blood test today but pretty sure it's a "viable pregnancy" as they so nicely put it. Scan on Dec 2nd, another horrible wait to get through...

Jules - if AF hasn't arrived maybe you should test again, you and I tested on the same day so maybe it was lucky after all?!

Scooby - loved the website - www.peeonastick.com is the best name ever! And some good info too.

Molly - sounds like you do have a BFP, congrats!

Marie - thanks for the dancing bananas, DH is reading over my shoulder going wtf?!!

 to everyone still waiting, looking forward to lots more BFP's!!

Jen xxx


----------



## Dancingtiptoe1

Hi there i'm new to the site. I'm in the middle of the 2WW, have had ICSI and my test is on 21st Nov  - can i please be added to this group? x


----------



## marie10

Jen...........      Fantastic news. YIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPE XXX
 
Molly........      Sounds like A BIG FAT POSITIVE to me xxxx

Kuki & Nix & Dancingtiptoe....Welcome to the thread everybody is wonderful in here you will get all the support you need, Good luckon your 

Helpfulsis...hun how you holding up, how is your brother and sis inlaw doing  

Hello to all have a lovely evening  

Marie xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

hey girls

blimey you lot can talk more than me    lots to catch up on

Stillwaiting - any news from your blood test?  

Huny - how are you? has your bleeding stopped?  

Marie - your story made me chuckle  

Jen & Molly - brilliant news girls   congratulations xxx   

wellcome to all who have joined & good luck with your otd!!  

sorry for those who have got bfn    

afm - getting nervous now, cause tomorrow is the same day like my last cycle when i started bleeding so i need to get past tomorrow and it will be a   for me!! i am 5dt5dt today so i am getting there xxxx pma    

lots of love & hugs to all

iwabb xx


----------



## stillwaiting081

Sorry ladies I cudn't update my news earlier but it's   4 me this time as well              The clinic asked me 2 stop all my med but I jes really wish It works somehow! Watz say ladies...shud I continue my meds? Once again heart-broken! 

Larny...it was jes not our day,i know exactly how it feels like!!!

 2 the BFP's n   2 2morrow's testers!


----------



## when will it happen?

Marie .... i just gotta ask ..... where were your knickers ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## iwannabigbelly

when will it happen? said:


> Marie .... i just gotta ask ..... where were your knickers ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


 lol good point!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Stillwaiting - i am so sorry hun, take care xxx not sure about the meds! xxxx


----------



## Butterfly Fairy

Hi ladies,

I feel it is bad news for me   , I've had worse cramping this afternoon/evening and started spotting some browness!!  Feel absolutely devastated!  My OTD is Wednesday, but I know what its gonna say!!  Just can't believe it really!!

Feel so sad   

At least we have 3 frosties though.  Does anyone know how soon you can start another cycle?  The next one would be a frozen cycle, and assuming I won't need drugs.

Marie10 - I have been so sad this evening, but your story about the pessary falling on the floor made me and my DP laugh so much!!!

Does anyone know if I should keep using the Cyclogest, even though I believe I am coming on?

x x x x


----------



## Jen74

Stillwaiting - I was told to stop meds but if AF didn't arrive I should test again, have now got bfp and doc has said start the meds again, but said it's ok to have missed 4 days worth. I suggest you stop and test again if you don't bleed, then start the meds if bfp.

Butterfly Fairy - it might not be AF, I'd say keep going with the meds, some people bleed during pregnancy and it all turns out ok - don't give up hope! My clinic says you can start again after 2 months, give yourself time to get over it mentally and physically. But I'm still keeping my fingers crossed you get a bfp on Wed anyway!


----------



## Joanne hoping for a bfp

Hey could you put my name on the list Im testing sunday 21st  november         xx


----------



## Jules18080

Hi all

Jen congrats I am soooooo happy for you  

Still waiting and Butterfly I agree with the girls!

Sorry for lack of pms 1st day back at work and tired xxx

Still no af so might test again  

Jules xx

Good luck all you ec, et and testers xxxx


----------



## Butterfly Fairy

Thanks girls for the advice!  I will keep taking the Cyclogest until I know the result on Wednesday.  But I know what it will be.  You know when you just know your own body so well!

I would probably of been more hopefull if I had just seen some browness but without the bad cramps.  It just feels like a normal month to me, with AF fast approaching!

x x x


----------



## iwannabigbelly

hugs butterfly     best not to stop meds untill clinic say or at least till after otd xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jimjam183

Evening all!

Stillwaiting I'm so sorry  ... 
Butterfly: I agree with the others... stay on the meds till otd!!!!... u might be pleasantly surprised
Joanne: Hi! I'm supposed to test 22nd... but am really tempted to test on 21st!

Hope everyone else is holding up ok...

AFM... bad day today... tired, listless, negative and dont really know why. Going to plan some fun things to do for the rest of the week.
Also worried as OTD is a monday and DH has to go straight to wk after, parents abroad and I'm worried I'll be on my own and dealing with a BFN. Ages away. but playing on my mind.


----------



## Joanne hoping for a bfp

im the same wanna do a test every day lol xx


----------



## faith25

Welcome Joanne!

Joanne and Jimjam....stay away from the peesticks! Otherwise the    will be round! 

Stillwaiting and Butterly - I agree with the girls 

Jimjam - I have had one of those days too, rubbish huh!  We've got this far, not long to go xx



when will it happen? said:


> Marie .... i just gotta ask ..... where were your knickers ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


 - I didn't think about the 'knickers' - I laughed so much when I read this!


----------



## faith25

REMEMBER....Out of difficulties..grow miracles!


----------



## marie10

When will it happen..... I had very loose fitting ones on that maybe would have been better put in the bin lol ....We all have ones like that dont we lol

Night all xx

Love Marie xx


----------



## jimjam183

Marie,

Thats true.. we've all got a baggy pair... having said that my knickers are getting tighter and tighter as I'm getting more podgy on the steroids now! I guess that means my bum bullets can't escape!!!

Thanks faith, for your kind words.

Night all xxx


----------



## Michelle*

Can I join? Had FET on 10th, 2 day 3 transferred, test date 23rd. It's 4.46am so an indication I'm driving myself crazy!!! Ditto on previous posts about cyclogest. Have opted for back entrance!

Is everyone off work or keeping themselves busy? 
Love and light xxx


----------



## 40Shortee

Morning everyone

Have been reading all your posts with interest over the last few days! Michelle - I know what you mean about waking up at silly hours - I do too and after the most weirdest and vivid dreams! Think I'm going crazy! 

I am 5dp3dt - this is dragging so much.  I am due to test on 25/11 but might do an early HPT on Monday 22/11.  I JUST NEED TO KNOW!!

I went back to work yesterday so I'm  keeping busy - still doesn't take your mind of the main goal though!

I'm also on the dreaded Cyclogest (back door you'll be interested to know!) and I am feeling tired and bloated with mild cramping most of the time.  No idea what that means!  

Anyway all, hope you have a good day.  Keep   and most of all, keep positive!  

SF xx


----------



## Huny

Hi all, have been keeping an eye on what has been happening on here...congratulations to those BFP's &    to the BFN's.

IWABB - Hope you are ok, have been thinking about you and my fellow testers   . I am feeling rubbish to be honest - still bleeding it seems to have got a bit heavier but I havent had any clots like I do on a normal AF (sorry far tmi!!) blood is bright pink!! Have been having really bad night sweats, woke up early hours and my hair was soaking!!! Came home early from work yesterday and DH has made me stay at home & in bed today as I am very emotional, trying to keep   but it gets harder & harder with each toilet trip!!    Sorry for bringing the thread down (again)!

Good Luck to those testing over the next couple of days   

Huny x


----------



## sunbeam

Huny

Please stay positive, I think its still way to early for AF, must be implantation!!!!!  I will be thinking of you!!!!

I think your best to rest at the moment and take care of yourself and wee embies!!

Sunbeam


----------



## jimjam183

morning!

Michelle ans SF, hope you're bearing up, and lots of luck to u both

Hunny, I agree with sunbeam.. Could well be implantation. It's a good sign possibly if it's pink. Just rest up and do something you really fancy. I think u need some TLC and pampering right now xx

I'm having really vivid and strange dreams, and waking constantly soaking with sweat. Must be the hormones. I'm sure the prednisolone doesn't help either in getting a decent night sleep! 

Faith, hope u have a better day today. You're right. Not long now. Hang in there eh! 

Everyone else, keep smiling! Perhaps our embies need some "feel good" endorphins!

Love jimjam xxx


----------



## Diddy16

Thanks for clearing that one up Marie! I also read your post and thought you must be a very free kinda gal to not be wearing knickers   !!

Jen & Molly-Woohoo!! Congratulations!      !! So pleased for you.

Stillwaiting-So sorry for your BFN BUT I'm    that maybe the same will happen to you as happened to Jen. Fingers crossed for you honey! 

Butterfly Fairy-HANG IN THERE GIRL!! Lots of    vibes coming your way. Wait til OTD, don't give up just yet! 

Good luck with re-testing Jules. Fingers crossed for you too.   

jimjam-hope you plan some fun things to keep you occupued this week. I've been visiting close friends I don't see very often cos they don't live on the doorstep and that's been lovely. 

Faith-stay    hun!  To you!

Welcome to all the new 2ww. This is such a busy thread! So many lovely and funny people on here-they keep me going!

Huny-I'm with jimjam & sunbeam. Don't give up just yet, Stay   ! Fingers crossed for you and sending you some   

IWABB-good luck for tomo hun. I'm sure you'll sail through, try to keep yourself busy and do something fun!  

AFM-drove to see an old school friend I've know since we were 11 and spent a lovely couple of hours. Don't get to see her much as she lives an hour away and is a single, working mum of 2 lively boys! Had quite strong lower abdo pains yesterday(strongest since ET), more like 'middle month' pain as I call it. Dragging sensation that really pulls if you stand up straight or stretch out in bed. Do some of you ladies know what I mean? My (.Y.)'s are still sooooo sore have a pillow wedged inbetween them when I sleep on my side to stop top one hanging down!   TMI!! Still have a dodgy tum but tbh no worse than normal as have IBS. Only 10 sleeps to go til OTD (ONLY!!)  
I know what you mean jimjam. My OTD is 26th which is a Fri. I have the day off but, like you, DP will have to go to work and I'm afraid of being on my own after a BFN. I just hope one of my friends will be around. We're also planning on going to see my family in Devon for that weekend and they don't know about the tx so not sure what will happen there.

I'm also having    dreams and seem to be tired all the time. I'm off work for another week-not looking forward to going back next Mon!

   to everyone!


----------



## nmck3891

BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Help!! What now!?!?


----------



## faith25

Another day, another dollar as they say    Even better that I am not working, still on holiday until 22nd, then back to the grind stone  

Thank Jimjam feeling a little better today, decided to stay in bed.  DP has gone sailing today and left me home alone, although looking at the chilly weather outside I'm happy in hear watching homes under the hammer    We are decided definately not to do a HPT, but to wait for the blood test.  I feel quick sick now when I think about it!

Had the morning sickness feeling again this morning....stupid pessairies!!  gggrrrrr    I wouldn't mind at all if it was due to a BFP!

Only 2 more sleeps Marie  

Stay   Huny, I know its hard!  It does sound too early for AF  

nmck3891 -      Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!  When was your official OTD?


Have good day everyone


----------



## nmck3891

Thank you Faith.
My OTD was on the 14th. I can't test before-It would drive me mad.
I'm scared now about how to keep it this time...any tips?


----------



## marie10

Morning lovely ladies,

Joanne hoping for a bfp & Michelle.... welcome and good luck on your 

Huny sweeite..... ((((((big higs )))))) to you you certainly NOT bringing the thread down thats what its here for and we are all here to help each other through this stressful time.
I had a very emotional day yesterday and everybody here is so wonderful.

Faith.... I hope your ok today, not long to go now   

SF...& JimJam...OMG!!! dreams they are the rudest for me sometimes lol Have you had many dreams

Butterfly fairy...How you doing sweetie xx

Aybody in need of the        I will send them your way but will keep a coulple here for me lol xx
AFM.....Well we went out last night to see the inlaws had a good relaxing evening took my mind off it for about ooooooooo!!!!!! erm 20 seconds   
but im am feeling a little bit more relaxed today.

TMI ALERT!!!!!!
My nipples have gone very strange they have little bumps on them and they are very very sensitive, anybody else had this side affect
Hello to ant body that I have missed   
Love Marie xx


----------



## marie10

nmck3891.............

  Congratulations well done xxxx                                
Lots of love Mental Marie    xx


----------



## faith25

Hi Mental Marie    

My nipples have gone like that too, I am guessing it is due to the pessairies, but who knows!  Today for the first day in 1 and a half weeks my bloated tummy has gone right down, feels releaving but now wondering why!!??!!  Suffering from diahoria today though  

All cramps have gone, no sore boobs anymore...nothing     Anyone else lost all of their side effects??  

xx


----------



## jimjam183

yes faith, my cramps settled and no longer feeling engorged. By (.)(.) are tender and nips sensitive and pert, but I often get that anyway and I'm a busty lady! Wonder if the embies are still there?!

Marie, my dreams are sometimes rude, sometimes just strange! I think the progesteronehas made others a bit randy dreamed! There's a thread on 2ww about people having a big "o" in their sleep! 

Congrats to bfp result!!!! Yay!  We're in need of some hope!!!

Xxxxx


----------



## when will it happen?

My OTD is not til Thursday but I couldnt wait a minute longer and tested ... I got a negative    such a bummer.


----------



## ennorahs

Hello Ladies

Iam ennorahs and just joined! It is lovely to be a part of a group that is going through the same fear , stress,  hope and wait....

First ICSI, 
12 eggs
11 mature
6 fertilised
2 (8 1-) (7 2) on 11/11/10 , very anxious but able to stay in control


----------



## kad0111

Hi Ennorah- Welcome      

Faith & JimJam- yah my (.)(.) is not that sore anymore but still full. got those bumps as well. Are you also experiencing a lower back pain? 

WWIH- do it again on your OTD.             


nmck3891,  Jen & Molly- Congratulations!!!!


----------



## kad0111

i haven't had any spotting. OTD is on Friday. is that normal?


----------



## faith25

IWABB - Try again on Thursday   thinking of you xx

Welcome Ennorah! x

Kad - I haven't had any spotting either    I have been told not to worry as AF hasn't turned up and not everyone has implantation/spotting 

Prince William and Kate Middleton huh.....congrats to them....thats 5 secs of distraction! xx


----------



## marie10

ennorah...... Welcome hunni and    on your   

wwih.... Test again on thursday hunni, dont be defeated just yet       

Faith... Re-: William and Kate I really like her what a shame his mum wont be there to see him marry     Good luck to them both..

Kad.. I havent had any spotting or bleeding either , but all ladies do get implantation bleed so try not to worry hunni x  

Lots of love Marie    xx


----------



## marie10

Kad.... sorry that was ment to say not all ladies get mplantation bleeds x x

Marie    x


----------



## tiggerbounce

WWIH - please test again on Thursday, I have seen people's result change - good luck xx


----------



## when will it happen?

Thanks ladies ...

I dont think it will change tho ... I feel different to when I was pregnant before.


----------



## kad0111

Thanks girls. How about lower back pain? it comes and goes....


----------



## faith25

Hi Kad,  I haven't had any lower back pain I'm afraid, hope its not to painful


----------



## marie10

Kad...... I have had lower back pain, but im trying not worry about it to much Ive aways suffered with back pain, but this time it feels different I think its all to do with hormones and meds, Keep your chin up xx  

Love Marie xx


----------



## kad0111

Thanks Marie.


----------



## Penpot

Hey all


Just wanted to say      to those of you with bfns and congrats to all bfps, well done!



Testing on Sunday 21st, and just wondered - anyone at a similar stage having waves of tiredeness, feeling v thirsty, but crampy first thing in the morning...or is it just me?!


Penpot x


----------



## jimjam183

hey everyone!

Yes, I've had lower back pain on and off since ET, like a dull ache, but quite strong at times. I used to get it b4 af time (but haven't had a proper af in years since menopause) 
Penpot, I'm at a similar stage to u, (testing 22nd) and symptoms much the same! I think it's hormone related.

Hang in there everyone! Xxx


----------



## pinks79

Hi im back 2nd try -- transfer is on thursday  -- they only got 5 egss and only 3 fertilsed -- so quite disappointed  but only need one to work -- positive thinking  -- gd luck to everyone waiting out there


----------



## iwannabigbelly

hi girls

me post i am afraid

i am 6dp5dt and have started bleeding, not a great deal but few spots on pantyliner and each time i wipe (sorry tmi) so i guess ita all over now yet again, this is the same day as last cycle when i started bleeding to the exact hour! dont have any cramps or anything tho, i suspect it will be in full force tomorrow     and i will be testing in the morning cause i like to know whats going on

to say i am devestated is an understatement, thats it no more tx for us. back to ttc naturally forever now you never know we might get a little natural miricle as we are unexplained, i can dream xxxx

a sad iwabb xxx


----------



## faith25

IWABB - I am thinking of you and sending you lots of     I will still be keeping everything crossed for your test tomorrow as there is a possibility its implantation


----------



## lianb

hi all
It's so good to read this thread and find some support, the waiting is unbearable! 
I had ET on 13 / 11 (2 x d3) and have had cramps since!!!
it comes and goes but feels just like pre AF !!
Is this normal ... I'm sooooooo terrified !!

li x


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Thanks faith - last time i tested and got bfp's for 4 days after the bleeding then they went before otd i supposse it could be implantation but i think i am kidding my self really, would it be that if its there when i wipe? how heavy is implantation? xxx


----------



## faith25

Hi Lianb,  Welcome to this thread, it is great and has certainly kept me sain over the past 2 weeks!  

I think the cramps are pretty normal and they are listed as a side effect to the dreaded passaries, mine stopped after about 5 days I think, then the bloatedness started  

IWABB - I haven't had an implantation bleed      Not sure what that means?    From looking online it says it can last up for 5 days!

 xx


----------



## Penpot

IWABB - I had a implantation bleed for three days once...got a BFP at the end though! Hang on in there hon     


LianB - thinks cramps are completely normal and could mean well, either bfp or bfn -there's no way of knowing 100% until you get a blood test.



Penpot x


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Penpot - would you mind telling me what it was like? colour? consistency? was it there when u wiped? did it fill a pantyliner? what day past transfer did it happen? dont worry about tmi lol just need some reassurance please


----------



## faith25

Penpot - how are you doing?  whats your OTD?


----------



## faith25

IWABB - I've found this which might help http://www.askbaby.com/implantation-bleeding.htm

xx


----------



## kad0111

IWABB- Fingers crossed that the bleeding will stop... i hope all be ok           

LianB- i ditto Faith...       

AFM- my lower back aches a lot. so uncomfortable.... I had this few days before AF but not as bad as now...


----------



## lianb

Thanks Faith / Penpot

I'm certain my minds playing all sorts of stupid tricks on me   !!

As for the pessaries ........... it's a good job its us girls that go through this not our DH's !
Mine's been fab, but he goes green at the thought of the bullets !!!!

This thread is going to be a lifeline .. I just know it !!

Good luck to everyone , it helps so much to go through it with others


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Thanks once again faith xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Penpot

IWABB - my bleed was so heavy and unexpected (wasn't having any treatment, so didn't know I was even pregnant), that I used tampons! So fret ye not wee thing, you could be up the duff!   


Hi Faith - OTD this Sunday...and counting!


Penpot x


----------



## jimjam183

IWABB: thinking of u and fingers crossed it's an implantation bleed! Xxx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Thanks girls

thanks penpot for the info i am trying to stay positive , the bleeding is getting heavier now its not looking good


----------



## marie10

WOW....
Its busy in here I only been out for a few hours there 3 pages to read though     

Iwabb...Keep calm try not to stress to much just    that its just implantation bleed.  

Kad.... I hope your back goes soon.  

Lianb....My mind does that al the time im just going bonkers now lol xx  
Pinks79....welcome back to the   

Penpot...Im knackered all the time ratty and bloated, but hey if it all ends in a    then I don't mind to much   

AFM....I have been feeling really quite sick today and a bit of a headache, I did get to finish my xmas shopping, just DH to buy for lol xx
Hello to any body I have missed xx 
Marie xx


----------



## Huny

IWABB - I wanna give you a great big   , cant believe we are going through this again together and are both fearing the worst already! It's also our last attempt lets hope miricals do happen and we both conceive naturally   . I have called clinic again today and they suggested that we test at the weekend, so will do it sat - although inside we know the outcome. I have had a    day and keep crying and have a headache from hell. Hope you & DH are looking after each other.

HUGE hugs Huny xxxx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Huny - are u still bleeding ?

well girls, the bleeding is not getting any better so i thought sod it i will do a test (managed to hold off for a wee for 1 hr) and it came up strong positive not as dark as control but not far off it, hubby agreed i am not seeing things lol i know some may say it could be the trigger but i had that 2 weeks ago tomorrow and i tested at weekend to check it had gone and it had. the test i just used was a first response which can be used 6 days early. so now i have to test every day dont i lol  just dont know what to make of it really

a slightly more positive iwabb xx


----------



## Huny

IWABB - WOW thats fantastic congratulations       well done xxxx

Afm - still bleeding, got heavier today, keep thinking maybe its just 1 embie i'm losing, but its so hard to stay positive.


----------



## iwannabigbelly

seriously huny dont congratulate me cause it prob yet another chemical pregnancy    well at least i got to see another pos test lol


----------



## Huny

IWABB sorry hun, hope you get the result you want tomorrow! Will be thinking of ya xxx


----------



## HellyS

Can I join you all please? 

Im due to test on 22nd (blood test at clinic) but Im starting to lose the plot    Had mild OHSS which has now gone and have AF cramps so my level of positivity is at 0 at the minute   

IWABB - I have replied to your question on the board - soooo hoping this is the one for you       

Looking forward to getting to know you all


----------



## osborne

Hi everyone,

well it's a







for me today!!! I cannot believe I have been able to type that! I've done many a pee stick but never ever had a positive... wasn't expecting it today as truely feel like AF on her way; DH & I did the test together this morning - was so scared to look! it was amazing to see those words!!

wow, what a day!!! we have been trying for 7 years and feel like we've won the lottery today with it being our 1st ICSI - we feel so very very lucky.

I had my treatment abroad and am waiting to hear back from the consultant on a couple of questions but was wondering if in the meantime, anyone help me out on the following?

*I have been taking 200mg of progesterone;* *has anyone else with a BFP stopped their progesterone or have you been advised to continue if so, how long for? Also, how soon can a heartbeat(s!) be seen on a scan and has anyone got any experience of trying to get an early scan on the NHS?*

Obviously it's very early days but how exciting... I never ever thought this would happen. Good luck to everyone else on this nightmare journey; don't give up your dreams and this thread has been such a support these past 2 weeks - thanks ladies and good luck to tomorrow's testers


----------



## HellyS

Congratulations!!!!!  Fantastic news!!!  I know all clinics are different but ours stop the pessaries after the result (either way) but I know some others do keep going with them for some time afterwards.  

Excellent news - enjoy every single second it sounds like its been a long time coming


----------



## Macgyver

Congratulations Osbourne, My clinic want me to carry on taking it until I am 12 weeks.  1st scan were you can see a heartbeat is between 6 - 7 weeks.

Take care sweetie

Luv Mac x.x


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Thanks Helly for your reply xx- 

Osborne - congrats hun xxxx my clinic keeps u on them untill 12 weeks xxx

Huny - have u tried a hpt yet?

i will defo test again in the morning, should i use a clearblue/first response or boots own?

iwabb xxx


----------



## Huny

IWABB no haven't tried one yet, DH wants us to wait till weekend!

With regards to tests, from what I've read they are much of a muchness!!

Good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## marie10

IWABB....... I really pray for you that its a BFP hunni         

Osborne....YIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE well done   
HellyS........ Wecome hun xx

Huny....Keep positive whens your otd ??   

Hi Faith..... how r u tonight hunni xx  

Im off to bed now speak to u all in the morning good luck with testing tommrrow xx

Marie    xx


----------



## wanabmum

Can any of you lovely lady's HELP please, had a fet on saturday testing 30th but my a/f is due next tuesday and i always get cramp for a full week before i bleed so right on time tonight i have cramp but it is to early for them to implant so is it possible this cramp could be cancelled out by the embies implanting?


----------



## Butterfly Fairy

Hi ladies,

I am really freaking out!  I have just been and done a HPT and surprisingly I have a   but ............... I have had brown spotting since last night and bad AF cramps, and this may be a little gross .... but when I collected my urine in a pot to do the test, in the urine it looks very much like something embryo like!!!  I am so scared it is it and its come away!

Has anyone else ever had this before, and I am really sorry for the tmi!

x x x x


----------



## ninamumbest

Osbourne - congratulations!  In answer to your questions - it varies from clinic to clinic but mine (Ceram, Marbella, Spain) say to use pessaries until 12 weeks.  You will see a heartbeat normally from 5weeks post EC (counted as 7 weeks pg or from first day of last period if you have such a thing).  Lastly, you should be able to just turn up at your local hospital Early Pregnancy Unit for a scan.  I went to my GP on the day of my BFP and she said just to turn up there when i needed a scan - which is what i've done with other pregnancies too.

Butterfly Fairy - congratulations!  I don't think you would be able to see the embryo at this stage as it is about the size of a lentil and if it has implanted enough to cause your HCG levels to rise it wouldn't just come away like that without blood (sorry if tmi).  Could it be your pessary?


----------



## osborne

thanks ladies for your replies re pessaries & scan's - much appreciated x


----------



## Huny

Marie - My OTD is Monday, but Clinic said I could test early so will do it Saturday! Trying to keep    but just feel so numb!

IWABB - How are you today?   

Huny


----------



## bestbean

Osbourne, CONGRATs!!!  Amazing news   

Ive testing this morning, my OFT, I have a really faint positive, Im so excited but so nervous to accept it.  I did a Clear blue and got a faint positive so I tried a 1st response and that was even fainter, barely visible?  I sooo wish and pray it true  
  . Im waiting for the clinic to call back because Id like a blood test to confirm

LOL to all


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Hi Osborne and everybody else with BFP's - congratulations          

Rotten luck for everyone else who has had a BFN this time . . . . keep the spirits up. Sending      

Osborne, from my own experience, you can see a heartbeat at 6 weeks. I'd just had some cycle monitoring done at an NHS clinic in London (the start of fertility testing) when I fell pregnant naturally (I look back at this event with more and more awe as our non PG journey continues!!). The clinic were super nice and said I could go in for a scan at 6 weeks and then every two after that until I went for my 12 week scan at my elected birthing hospital.

So, I guess it's down to individual clinics' policies, but if you've been attending a particular clinic I'd ask them for a scan. Otherwise speak to your GP - if they see your long history of TTC I'm sure they'll understand your need to see a heartbeat/know everything is as it should be as early as possible. Good luck - you must be soooooooo excited. Enjoy


----------



## HellyS

Morning everyone!

IWABB -  Have you tested this morning?  I have been thinking about you since I got up - really    for positive news         

Marie - Thank you for the welcome   

wanabmum - i dont really know alot about FET Im afraid but I do know that AF type cramps can mean anything!  What size were your embies when they were trasferred?  They can start implanting anywhere from day 5- day 12 so the cramps could be them getting all snug and cozy in there       

Butterflyfairy - As ninamumbest said, your embie would probably be a little small to see with the naked eye at the moment.  Brown blood is old stuff, try not to panic (easier said than done I know!!!) Congratulations on your BFP!!!!! 
Huny - Everything crossed for Saturday!!!      

Bestbean - Congratulations on that second line - no matter how feint it is!      Hope your clinic dont keep you waiting too long so you can start your celebrations     

Congratulations to all you mummies-to-be   

Big    to everyone that needs one at the minute   

and lots of      for those of us still in limboland!!!


----------



## marie10

IWABB......... How are you doing this morning hunni   

wanabmum......How are the cramps this morning??























Butterflyfairy.....Hunni thats fantastic hunni a pos is a pos  Not sure about what you see, do you put the peseries in the front door lol sorry ??

Huny.....Only 3 more sleeps 
















Bestbean.......... Congratulations on that second line hun well done 

Faith hunni....how are you this morning 

Hello to everybody that ive missed this morning I hope today doesnt drag to much for you all.
AFM.....Well only 1 more sleep for me im terrified what the outcome will be, but what will be will be I suppose  I was really tempted to test this morning but my DH was here and sent in the     he is very sronge minded lol im not at all lol.
After I test tommrrow dh has to go to work   im just  its good news,thinking about it I might just test tonight and then at least I will have him here to cry on his shoulder.

Lots of love Marie  xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Hi all
Thanks for your messages 

Still bleeding like an idiot full flow got another bfp this morning but I know in my heart it's over

Iwabb xxxxx


----------



## tiggerbounce

IWABB - I dont want to raise your hopes, but if you are getting a BFP you are still pregnant, my friend who conceived natural bleed all the way through her pregnancy and she has a lovely baby boy now.  Have you rang your clinic or been to your doctors?

xxxx


----------



## nmck3891

Thank you Mental Marie......I'm over the moon but now paranoid I'm going to loose it again!! I want to do a pregnancy test everyday to check it/they are still there.....but then I'd be crushed if the result came back as something else. Ridiculous how much of a nervous reck I am! Help!!!


----------



## faith25

I hate this laptop!!  I have juist written a huge email with lots of personals, slipped on the keys and lost everything!!!    

Congrats to IWABB - it is a BFP!  Have you managed to speak to your clinic?

OSBORNE, BESTBEAN, BUTTERFLYFAIRY,  NMCK3891 - Congratulations !!!!       

Its so great to see so many     !!!!

Marie - I am ok ish thanks, ikts so hard to keep with it!  Stillhaven't tested yet   feeling physically sick, think its a combination of nerves and the dreaded passary side effects - HAS ANYONE ELSE FELT SICK?  How are you feeling?  Weare going to just do the blood test at the hospital tomorrow as my DP has carers to get him up in the morning and if its a BFP we are not going to be able to face being around them I shouldn't think, we probably won't know the result til late afternoon   xx


----------



## wanabmum

Thanks for the reply's my embies were 3 day old , still have cramp this morning so i phoned my clinic and rabbited on like a mad women   Nurse said that if embies implant they will realise a hormone that stops a period coming to anything and just ignore it - feel slightly better just wish there was a fast forward button.x


----------



## nmck3891

Thank you Faith-It's very exciting but nerve racking at the same time

Has anyone else felt weird twinges sort of in the area of your ovaries at 5-6 weeks pregnant? (almost like period pains and also mild lower back pain) Just trying to get some reassurance as I've had those pains for quite a while <due to cysts etc>. Am I to expect any other pains or feelings? I'm also very aware of the pregnancy and when I change position or get up from sitting down, I can feel almost a 'pull/heavy' feeling sort of along the area you would have a c-section. Is this normal? I just don't understand how some people say they didn't know they were pregnant?-I am not feeling normal! lol..... I know ladies like us are more aware than others but still-I'm not imagining these feelings!! lol <at least I hope not!>


----------



## nmck3891

Wanabmum- You've hit the nail on the head!! I think you should take that 'fast forward' button to Dragon's Den!! Good Luck!


----------



## faith25

nmck3891 said:


> Wanabmum- You've hit the nail on the head!! I think you should take that 'fast forward' button to Dragon's Den!! Good Luck!


 - Love it!! xx


----------



## nmck3891

haha Faith! 
It's true though- It should become every women's new handbag accessorie!


----------



## kirst01

Hi Ladies, can I be added. OTD 1st December. As you can see from my signature I had a bit of a stressful time at e/c, just praying that 'pip & pop' make it.

Congrats to all the BFP, and    to the BFN's, I know how it feels.

xx


----------



## Penpot

Hello all


Wow - what a flurry of BFPs - congratulations Osborne, Bestbean, Butterflyfairy and  NMCK3891!!     


Best of luck to those of you testing tomorrow too.     


Marie - the morning is meant to be a better time to test and things are stronger then hon.


Anyone got (don't read if eating) really bad constipation - bullets?!


Penpot x


----------



## nmck3891

<giggles> at bullets!
I've had a mixture :O)


----------



## faith25

*PENPOT* - I've only had the other - constant diahoria! The bullets must be the worst...bring on the injections anyday!! 

AFM - I am now a blithering wreak!! I was determind not to test until OTD day tomorrow but working myself up so much I fgured testing a day early might be better for the stress levels than waiting another 20 hrs. Been out and bought an array f tests, now lying in bed looking at them.....  Do I do it or not??  I had a drink at 1pm, was going to not drink anything for 4-5 hours then do it late afternoon. I need your thoughts ladies...I'm      
xx


----------



## nmck3891

Faith..I personally wouldnt do it. You've had the strength so far to resist, so dont give in now-go and make yourself busy. Believe me I know how tempting it is. You'll be in a predicament if it reads something that isnt accurate. However we all realise how mind torturing it is so do what you feel comfortable with at the end of the day...... good luck......chin up!


----------



## tiggerbounce

Faith - good luck.  Nervous for you


----------



## faith25

Thanks Tiggerbounce.

nmck2891 - Do you think 1 day will make much difference to the result?? xx


----------



## nmck3891

well I'm no expert, but your hormone levels change daily so it could affect the reading....I've just always stuck to my OTD so that there isn't a dispute. Plus your morning wee is a lot stronger and so if you did it now it may not as accurate  x


----------



## Diddy16

HEEELLLPPPP guys! I'm panicing. The pains low down have just got really bad-much worse than the last week. I'm also really ratty and impatient-everything seems to be winding me up. Was so horrible to DP last night and he's been so lovely to me. It feels just like PMT!
Sorry for moaning. I don't know what to do!
xx


----------



## faith25

Diddy16 - I was/am the same!!  The symptoms of the pessaries are much the same as period symptoms but heightened    xx


----------



## nmck3891

All those period pains are normal   
Just try and relax  x


----------



## Penpot

Faith - NOOOOOOOO!      


Step away from those little chuffers - the best time to take them is first thing in the morning, so they might give you a false reading if you do it now anyway. You've only got a few hours to go...some of them, you'll (hopefully) be sleeping! It's up to you, sweetie, but it might just confuse matters if you test too early. So tempting though - how many did you buy?!


Diddy - don't worry hon, all those symptoms could mean bfp too!   


Penpot x


----------



## nmck3891

<giggles at the multiple police hats!> lol


----------



## Diddy16

Thanks Faith but the pain has got much worse in the last half hour. It's been on and off since EC on 8th but not as bad as this. Those bloody bum bullets eh?!  They've given me a dodgy tum-need I say more?!
xx


----------



## Diddy16

Thanks to you too nmck & penpot! Our posts must have crossed. I can't make up my mind if the pain is more like middle month pain or AF. I get both pretty badly. My (.Y.)'s are still really sore too! I'm 7dp2dt today and another 9 sleeps til OTD!!   
xx


----------



## faith25

Thanks Guys, I have managed to stay clear from thre little blighters, then are right next to me but I ca't bring myself to do it.  The digital one says it can be done at any time of day.  God, where would I be without you guys??!!??!!!


----------



## lisac73

Hi Guys...

I don't know what to think at all.......I've just started spotting......my otd is this sat   

I don't have AF pains or any other symtoms for that matter....I normally start spotting a coupl of days before my period so I'm guessing that's it......I was so hoping for 3 rd time lucky .........xx


----------



## Diddy16

Lisac-don't give up yet hun. It could be something else. Wait until OTD.    it's not AF!


----------



## HellyS

Faith - Well done on resisting!  Only another few hours and then you will know        A day will definately make a difference.  I have read LOADS of stories of ladies testing a day early and being devestated when its a BFN only to retest on OTD and its BFP!  Save yourself lots of tears and wait until tomorrow when we can all celebtrate with you       

Lisa - Really    its not AF and your embies are just snuggling in honey       

Diddy - I am feeling very    and snappy and    and crampy - all sure signs for me that the awful witch is coming along too - however we have to keep reminding ourselves that this could also be the progesterone/pregnancy so lets try and have some PMA together eh?!       

Penpot - Ive been the other way too iykwim    those pesky bullets have a lot to answer for   

Kirst - Dear me you have had a rough time of it!  I bet the 1st Dec seems like ages away - scarily close to telling us its Christmas too!!  Lots of        coming your way!

IWABB - Have you managed to speak to your clinic?

AFM - like I say feeling very PMT'y and have AF type cramps on and off all the time.  Cant seem to get into the positive spirit at the mo    Come on Monday, where are you?!!


----------



## marie10

Faith !!!!!!!!! What were you thinking lol Dont do it!!!! 

I am exactly the same im sooooooooooooo tempted but ive managed to hold off,         they are on there way round now   

Lisa.. dont get to worked up hunni it may just be implantation bleed     not long til sat.

Diddy...Keep calm try not to stress over the pains stress will make them feel worse, chin up chuck,   

AFM............          Thats really I got to say at the  moment lol x x 12 hours time I will no what my fate is. 

Lots of love Marie    xxxx


----------



## HellyS

Marie -            not long now honey            Sorry for missing you in my personals on my last post!!


----------



## kad0111

Congratulations Osborne, Bestbean, Butterflyfairy and NMCK3891!!























Faith- glad you didnt do the test today... good luck tomorrow         

Marie- Good luck tomorrow         

Lisa- don't be too upset... marie is right it might be an implantation bleed....

Diddy- it might just be the progesterone... and try to explain to DH that you didn't mean it. Im sure he understands...

2 more nights before OTD for me. Tomorrow afternoon, i am going to boots and do a HPT shopping!!!!


----------



## faith25

Ooopsie, the     didn't arrive at my house in time!  We did 2 tests this afternoon, 1 digital and 1 first response and they both came up  !  We are still in total shock.  The digital one said 2-3 weeks too.  We;ve cried together for 20 mins then I thought I ust get on here and tell my mates!!  I'm sorry guys for going against your advise and I really appreciate all of your support but I was in tatters.  Am still going to the hospital for a blood test tomorrow, just to be certain
xxxx


----------



## osborne

congratulations Faith - well done!!


----------



## faith25

Thanks Osborne.  

Marie - When you go to Boots, First response are buy one get one free!  How convenient huh!  Will be thinking of you tomorrow, good luck and sending you lots of     xx


----------



## when will it happen?

Faith ... I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Happy for you hun!!!! .....

You must be on cloud 9.

Congratulations x


----------



## kad0111

WWOOOOHOOOO FAITH           !!!!
SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!


----------



## Penpot

Yay Faith!!!!!         


Well done you - congrats to you both, you must be thrilled to bits!!!!


Good luck tomorrow Marie - bet you're tempted now!


Penpot xxxx


----------



## faith25

Thank you so much ladies, I can't seem to think straight right now, that means I've got another 8 weeks on the bum bullets!!    I've just emailed the clinic asking for a photo of our embies, amazing pics, they take 3 weeks to come mind!

Kad and Marie - you are nearly there, I am feeling very naughty for testing early and also bad Marie for any pressure you may feel.  The important thing is to keep    - I wasn't and I was a mess!!

xx


----------



## faith25

Penpot said:


> Yay Faith!!!!!
> 
> Love the jack in a boxes - haven't seen them before! xx


----------



## marie10

Faith ..............hunni im sooooooooooooo HAPPY for you both you naughty naughty girl  You deserve it sweetie xxx

Well hubby is out with the dog at the moment and I think I will test when he comes back, but he will probably say no  im scared now not sure I can cope lol
Watch this ..............space x x x

Marie  xx


----------



## faith25

Thank you Marie.  Do whatever you think is right.  I'm sure your DH will support you.  Keep  and am thinking of you   xx


----------



## Diddy16

WOOHOO Faith! Congratulations chick-sooooo excited for you!             

Marie-good luck with the test, it might be better to hang on til tomo. See what DH says-you know they're more grounded and reasonable at these times!      for a BFP!

Kad-good luck with the test-   for a BFP for you too!

AFM-thanks for your support guys. Pains have subsided now and clinic rang me back so that helped. She did say it might not be bad news as the uterus is a muscle and stretches when getting ready for pregnancy etc so    she's right. They're so sweet. Still sooooo long to go though-9 sleeps!
xx


----------



## faith25

Thanks Diddy, its funny I am now analysing every twinge even more than before!  I am glad your clinic put your mind at ease xx


----------



## marie10

Well Faith its all your fault lol.........

I couldnt wait a moment longer so did the test we got a        
So happy at the moment but also very scared please stay with mummy xx     

Marie xxx


----------



## jimjam183

Faith!!!!!! Yay!!!!! That's fab news!!!!!! Really lifted my spirits!!!!! So pleased for u!!!!

Marie.... The very best of luck!!! Will be thinking of u!

Everyone else, hope you're all doing ok! 

Afm: had a rubbish day. I don't think it's worked. I feel no different to how I usually do when I take progesterone as part of my hrt. With immune issues chucked in, I'm convinced I've rejected the embies. I was stupid enough to do a hpt. Of course u don't need me to tell u what it said! Feel so silly:-(. Please tell me it doesn't mean anything and has no reflection on result on Monday?! I'm loosing my marbles! :-(


----------



## jimjam183

marie!!! Wooohoo!!! Congrats!!! That's fab!!!! 
So great to hear some good news!!!! 
You've both made me smile for the first time today.  x


----------



## Lizchil

faith - Oh love im so pleased for you thats great news!!!!! you deserve it girl! you have been so level headed and positive throughout, well done xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx love liz x


----------



## osborne

congratulations Marie


----------



## Kuki2010

Good eveining ladies,
Faith, wonderful news. It could be double trouble there. It says already 2-3weeks pregnant. Meaning very high hormons already. Great news.. 
Lets see what HCG will say. 
Marie, great news.. Will you get HCG done?
Such a superb day in here with 2 BFPs.. 
I am on my 2nd day of 2WW and can not stop thinking about it.. Acu doc said I have to forget about the whole thing. It is easly said and done. 
Love and luck to you all ladies.
Kukixx


----------



## Butterfly Fairy

Congrats to all those with    and    to those with the   

I have had a complete day of it!!  As you know I tested last night and got a positive (which I find so hard to believe what with all the bad AF cramps and spotting I have been getting).  I phoned the clinic this morning to tell them my result, and also told them the weird thing that came out last night (when I did my urine in the pot).  They said the same as you ladies, that it would be too tiny to see anything (at this stage), so its probably not that at all (i.e. the embryo) so who knows what that thing was?  The clinic advised ringing my GP to get a blood test done, I went to the GP and he sent me straight up to the Early Pregnancy Unit because he was worried that my tummy was a little tender (and because of the cramps/spotting) that it may be ectopic!  

So I've spent about 4 hours up the hospital today!  They did a urine test and it came out as negative??!!  Then the doctor examined me, and said everything looked ok up there (no sign of any blood) but the edge of my cervix just looked a little raw/sore looking (but that could be from the EC/ET??  She reckons that was nothing much to worry about.  So then I went for the blood test.  I got the result about an hour later, and it said that my HCG level is 164 and my progesterone level is 65.

So I think that means I am pregnant (although the nurse didn't really give me a clear answer).  She said we need to wait until the doctor sees my results tomorrow, and then I guess they may do another blood test 48 later?

So I'm still a bit in limbo at the moment, not sure if I'm really pregnant or not??

Sorry for the me post!  Hope everyone else is doing ok.

x x x x x


----------



## faith25

Thank you Liz - what a day!  Haven't told Jackie yet, think I'll wait til we've done the blood test tomorrow.  How are you?  xx

Marie -             - what a day - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!  How are you feeling?? xx


----------



## Winterbreeze

Butterfly sounds to me like a BFP them levels are fab. Mine were 178. Also no sign of bleeding from your cervix is also very good news. At least if you have repeat bloods you will know for certain whats what. Not sure what it was that you saw in the pot either!!. Well good luck to you.

Congrats to all you BFP ladies over the last couple of days.

Sorry for you ladies who have bfn but dont give up hope xx


----------



## Butterfly Fairy

Thanks Winterbreeze!  I'm just too scared to get excited just yet!  I'm still getting the cramps and spotting (pinkness) off and on!  I think I won't feel any better until the next blood test.  Trying to stay positive though!

xxxx


----------



## Winterbreeze

Cramps and spotting are fine. If your not brave enough to come onto the early scans thread just have a little peak at how many ladies bleed and cramp and go on to have scan where everything is perfectly fine. I had some spotting with ds (8years ago) and all was fine. Try not to worry and I will watch out for your next results. xx


----------



## Jen C

Hi Everyone,

I'm having a terrible 2ww, i had EC 3rd Nov and 2 2 day embryo's transferred 5th Nov, all seemed fine until last Thursday (11th) when i started spotting, initially it was bright red the tissue, then over the weekend there was some clots (sorry TMI) and small amounts were on panty liner. Yesterday is decreased and i woke up with it jsut on the tissue this AM, then this PM if got heavier so i came home put in another persserie and lay down for a while, i initially thought this helped, but its increased again and i think its AF    I've had cramping type sensations since yestersday.  I usually spot the week before AF, could it be AF? if this was a normal cycle AF was due today. 

My test date is sunday, but after reading some of the posts i don't know whether to test tomorrow?  I'm scared to see a negative but scared to see a positive as it might be a false positive - Help 

Congratulations to all who have BFP's and   to those with BPN's my heart goes out to you xxx


----------



## Winterbreeze

Hi Jen

Many of the ladies on here describe similar things happening. I suppose you wont know what it means until you have tested. Try to stay positive. Im sure you could test from now as my clinic test 14dpo which is 14 past ec.

Take Care xx


----------



## pinks79

all the best for tomorow's testers      and congrats to all the BFP  
inplant day 4 me tomorow bit nervous   as only 3 eggs fertilised -- hope all 3 are dividing as they should be  -- so from tomorow il be on my 2 week wait


----------



## Jen C

Thanks Winterbreeze, would you wait until the morning to test?  Ec was 14 days ago and ET was 12 days ago do you think it might be too soon? x


----------



## HellyS

Well what a day on this thread!!!!

Jen - Sorry I cant really offer any advice but what I can say is that when I got my BFP with my LO I had heavy bleed, clots and cramps and she still hung on in there.  So it can and really does happen.  Will be    that this isnt AF honey.  Try to hold out testing if you can as another day can make a difference (and wee wees are better in the mornig for pos).  Loads of        coming your way.

Marie & Faith - Congratulations to you both!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  But you are very naughty for testing early        Excellent news ladies   

Kuki - These docs make me    of course you can relax and forget about it!!!!    Hope it doesnt drive you too   

Butterflyfairy - My levels with DD after 14dpt was only 15.  They said she was a late implanter....try not to panic.  Its great news that the bleed isnt coming from the cervix.  I know its easier said than done but do try to relax and enjoy this.  You are going to be a mummy!!!! 
Jimjam - Try to stay        It definately doesnt have an reflection on the test you do on Monday.  Your baby(s) still have 5 days in which to grow and give off the hormones you are testing for.  You test on the same day as me.  Lots of      to us both


----------



## Winterbreeze

Jen as Helly said it is better to use first  morning urine and another day can make the difference so maybe try tomo. I dont think its too early as I say My clinic told me to test 11days post a three day transfer which was 14 days past egg collection. 

Good luck Hun ill     its a bfp for you. xx


----------



## Jen C

Thanks HellyS, i'll try to wait until sunday to test - this is driving me insane!  I've just been to the loo again and there was a few drop in the water (sorry TMI!) and on tissue plus a little on liner.  If AF is coming i jsut want it to start and stop all the back ache and twinges.  I did have tender boobs last week, but that stopped of the weekend, i generally dont get sore boobs or suffer with back ache, although maybe the back ache could be stress related!  xxx


----------



## Winterbreeze

Jen dont worry about the boobs stopping hurting mine completely stopped hurting two days before test day and I thought it was over. breast tenderness is down to the pessaries as are many of the other symptoms in the 2ww. Try not to worry yourself over things like that and if you can hold on well Sunday well done xxx


----------



## Jen C

Winterbreeze, i might wait until Saturday, then at least i don't have to go into work if its a negative .  My clinic did want me to test on Monday, but i asked could i test on the sunday because of the same reason - going into work.

If i do it Saturday it gives me 2 days to sort my head out and i tell you what i will definitely be a glass or two of wine!

The clinic also said last week and this again this week that it could be i'm losing one of the embryo's, would this last a whole week and it doesn't make sense i had clots in the morning at the weekend and not now, i'm so confused - i think i've read so much info my brain is frazzled


----------



## Winterbreeze

Jen I did wonder if it could be one of the embies. And if it was one of them its a good sign that the clotting has settled, thats good news in itself. You do whatever you want when it comes to testing. Sat does sound like a good plan and defo a few large vino if its not the news you were hoping for. Is this your first cycle??

Take Care xx


----------



## Jen C

That's what i thought, i just wonder why the bleeding has got heavier if its not AF - although i've just been for another trip to the loo and there's definitely more on the tissue and in the water.  I have a feeling AF will be in full flow tomorrow.

I did consider using one more persserie per day, as I think my progesterone levels are too low, when i suggested this to the nurses at the hospital they said the consultant has prescribed a dosage suitable for me, but how does he know what's right now as they tested my progesterone levels 12 months ago and i never used to spot pre AF as i do now.


Yes, this is my first ICSI cycle.

Sorry for going on and on, today's been a tough day - i've sailed through the whole process bar this bloody 2WW. DH has just brought home loads of sweets   lots of comfort eating tonight xxxx


----------



## marie10

Hello lovelys....

JimJam.... Hunni I am glad that we have made you smile hunni kepp your chin up xx

Butterfly....Keep positive hunni thinking of you, im sure all will be fine xx

Faith...has it sunk in yet  

Kuki....Keep strong the 2ww is just pants isnt it?? xx

Penpot....How are you doing hunni xx

Diddy..... OOOOOOO only 9 sleeps keep positive hunn xx

Jen.....Enjoy your sweeties xx

AFM.... We went to Tescos after we tested and I cant really remember walking round it at all in a daze, So strange but a good strange lol xx

Marie xx


----------



## rachel petch

Hi girls im new to this thread, i had FET today, Part of my 1st cycle of ivf/icsi, i did get pg from fresh transfer but m/c in july. I bloody hate this 2ww, howeva you can breath a bit of a sigh of relief i suppose nothing is happening......We ve just gotta hang in there girlies!!!      and stay


----------



## Jen C

Good luck Rachel xxx


----------



## iwannabigbelly

hi girls

blimey i was only at work 9 hrs u lot can write lots   

butterfly,marie & faith - a hat trick!!  congrats to u all

still bleeding not as much but defo still there, wont test untill weekend again now, phoned clinic and they just said carry on with crinone and test on otd and she said "it doesnt look good" well gee thanks kick me while i am down   

love to all

iwabb xx


----------



## Jen C

That's little harsh iwannabb, the nurses at my hospital wont say if my spotting/bleeding is a good or a bad thing, i'll   you are and to prove that thoughtless person at the clinic wrong  

Do you have any frosties?  i don't, i only managed to get to embryo's so i'll have to wait until next year to apply again for treatment if this cycle doesn't work


----------



## iwannabigbelly

Thanks jen  

no i have no frosties, and i had 14 eggies! and 11 embies by the time of et but on day 6 they wernt good enough to freeze   i am really gutted


----------



## faith25

Thanks IWABB - Hasn't sunk in yet but I am very aware that its so early, desperately trying not to get too excited but its really hard not too!

Your nurse sounds a little thoughtless!!  Some of them just don't understand but others are amazing.  Keep your chin up and keep  
xx


----------



## Jen C

IWABB fingers crossed we'll both have BFP this weekend


----------



## Diddy16

WooHoo Marie- Congratulations hun!         

Butterflyfairy! Sounds pretty good to me girl! Congratulations! I'll send you some dancing bananas when you confirm your news! For now-    

Jen C & IWABB-sending you lots of      and   

Rachel-welcome to the   2ww.

Kuki-day 2 eh, keep    hun. I'm on day 7 and am dreading the 2nd week more! 

Pinks-good luck for ET tomo. Sending lots of   

 to all!

Nightie night!
xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,
Diddy, it is madness isn't it.. God I hate 2WW.. It is going sooooo slow.. 
Butterfly, with my first treatment I had 160 HCG on day 12 after 3day transfer. And there were one healthy one not healthy pregnancy. How many embies were transfered? Lets hope it belongs to one emby and that bound to be healthy one with that level of HCG. Let's hope it will double it nicely in the next 48hrs..
It has been great in here. It is our 3rd BFP.. 
How are the ladies doing with BFNs.. God it knocked me down big time last time. Took me 2 blooody months to get back to normal.. 
Wishing you all a great day.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Jess81

Hi ladies, 
Can't do big post as I'm on my phonen

I'm now 6dp3dt all seems to be going well so far but lots of knicker checking as this is as far as I got last time! this morning I have got a heavy dragging feeling and af tummy. Did any one else have this and is this "normal" I was on my way into work this morning but became an emotional wreck!! So I came home!!! I've listened to zitanand now feel so much more relaxed and ready to see the day through! Maybe that's the trick to listen to it in the morning rather then at night time... What do u think?? 

Hope everyone is good! 

Jess xxxx


----------



## Diddy16

Jen-how are you feeling today hun? 

IWABB-how are you doing chick? 

How did ET go Pinks? 

Jess-your OTD is the same day as mine! I'm half way through the 2ww today as I'm 8dp2dt. 8 sleeps to go!  . I would say don't worry about the cramping but I know that's daft as we worry no matter what people say! All I can say is that I've had the same cramping-sometimes can't decide if it feels more like 'middle month' pain or AF as I get both normally pretty badly. My (.Y.)'s have been sore since EC but I think this could be down to those little blighters-the bum bullets! They feel a little less sore today. I spoke to a nurse at the clinic who was so sweet and said the cramps COULD be the uterus stretching ready for pregnancy as it's a big muscle, so it doesn't have to be bad news! I'm trying to be philosophical about it all (very hard!)   and tell myself there's nothing I can do to change the outcome. I am scared every time I go the loo though! At least I'm not being so horrible to DP now. Bless him. 

  to everyone else!
xx


----------



## lisac73

Think it's all over for us.....I'm still bleeding........I don't have AF pains and my temp was still high this morning but I'm definitely bleeding...no doubt about that.......It's quite dark....sorry if tmi but just had a couple of black clots :-(

Really don't hold out any hope.....was going to test this morning but couldn't face it.......
xxx


----------



## Jess81

Thanks diddy,
Guess I never thought about uterus being a muscle that has to stretch! I'm glad I've got someone who is at the same stage as me! My (.)Y(.) have been sore and still are sore but not as much ( hope that makes sense!!) 
Yeah bottom bullets aren't great are they but if it works it's a small price to pay!! 

I went for acupuncture last night which really chills me out and I have another go on saturday.... Just got to get through the weekend. 

Hope your doing ok! 

Jess xxx


----------



## Jen C

Morning Ladies, well it looks like AF is here  so i thought sod it, why not do a test, you never know, but to no surprise it was BFN. Rang the hospital who said carry with progesterone as there is always a slight chance - i do feel i'm clutching a straws, still need to test on Sunday.  Strangely i don't feel too bad, i think its because i've been bleeding for a week i kind of got my head around not getting a BFP

There is nothing i could have done any different, so i 'm not going to beat myself up about it, as hard as it is to say, what will be, will be and i can't do anything to change this.

On a plus note i will be getting very merry this christmas, i've had a drink a handful of times of the past 6 months and i don't think it's made naff all difference. Plus I've also managed to gain almost 1 1/2 stone, so i'll be shifting that before my next IVF treatment, hopefully in end of Feb - is it true you have to wait 3 months before try again?  Hopefully the consultants will stimulate me more so i have some embryo's to transfer 

Good luck to all who are still on track for BFP's and anyone with BFN,   xxxx


----------



## Diddy16

Awww Jen-I'm sooo sorry hun. Don't give up yet though, wait til Sun before you throw in the towel. My friend bled and says it was like AF and she's now got a gorgeous 8 month old girl. She said it was at her normal AF time too so not implantation. So you never know!    for you! 
Big   
xx


----------



## Penpot

Jen and Lisac - so sorry, don't want to give you false hope, there's still could be a chance   


Marie- yay congratulations hon, that's fab!!!!    


Jess + Diddy - good luck, we're at similar symptom stages, knockers not as sore, and bbullets (been causing constipation, but downing a vat of prune juice will do the trick!).


Winterbreeze - thank you, felt instant relief when I read about your knockers!


How you feeling today Faith?!




Penpot xxxx


----------



## Jen C

THanks Diddy / Penpot xxx


----------



## bestbean

Marie and Faith        Have you tested again today?  I bet your both elated.

Lisac, Jen and IWABB please try and stay   as everyone says your not due to test yet and you could get your BFP by Sunday

Nmck congrats to you too     I know what you mean about the pains, how are your settling down?  I had an op 12 month ago for a fibroid, they got in along the C-section line at it was really hurting me yesterday, very tender, which seems weird.


----------



## Penpot

IWABB - can't believe someone in the medical profession would say that!!!  Hang on in there hon, you never know


Penpot x


----------



## marie10

Morning lovelys.... 

Faith










































  Have you tested again today??

Lisac.... &....iwbb try to keep your chin up try to keep  lots of love to you xx

Jen....... thinking of you  Good luck for Sunday xx

Diddy.... how are the cramps today? xx

Racheal...welcome and good luck xx

Jess....Glad you found acupuncture helpful. xx

Nmck....How are you feeling hunni xx

AFM....I tested again this morning and I got a  1-2 weeks on the screen, I was under strict instructions to call my GP this morning by my dh so I did and I went in there and he just knew, he gave me a really big hug!!   Bless him, I also manage to get all my meds on prescirption,cheaper than private oneso that was good.
I phoned the clinic and they told me to carry on with all the meds so we are really happy at the moment.
Oh yeah and he has signed me off work for another 2 weeks but did say he would like me to be off at least until im 12 weeks!! We shall see!! he said that we will do it 2 weeks at a time. I am aware taht its early days but were are so happy thank all for your support I would'nt have got through this without you guys, you are all very special   .
Good luck on your journeys I will be watching and supporting all of you.
Hello to anybody I haven't mentioned.
Lots of love Marie xxx


----------



## Diddy16

Sorry guys but I'm having a very scary day. TMI alert too!
I've just been to the loo and had some light brown discharge on the loo roll. This always happens to me a couple of days before AF. My (.Y.)'s are not so sore today either. I'm only 8dp2dt but am afraid it might be over for me. Just spoken to DP and he's tried to help by mentioning implantation etc but I know that's pink not brown. He's so sweet and has told me to watch a film and try and relax. Was supposed to be going out to the coast with a friend & her baby but they've got horrible colds so not going now. Means I get to spend all day by myself fretting. Last thing I want to do is take it easy at home!
Don't know what I'll do if this hasn't worked-I'm 40 already and only had 2 eggs on the strongest dose of Menopur. Then I think maybe I don't deserve a BFP as it's my first IVF and I've left it so late to ttc due to meeting DP late in life. There are so many ladies on here more deserving than me who've had such a horrible, heartbreaking time.

Sorry for the self-pitying post but I need to share it with someone who understands. 
xx


----------



## bestbean

Diddy, please try and stay positive  , I was reading the Zita West book yesterday and she said how common brown spotting is during IVF, I know it must be awful but your DP is so right, try and take your mid off it and watch a good movie.  Its certainly the right time for implantation bleeding


----------



## tiggerbounce

Diddy - honey I was always told implantation blood was brown, do not give up hope.  I am a couple of days behind you, and for some reason I am wanting to see the brown blood.  As for not deserving a BFP of course you deserve it.

xxxx


----------



## JBox

DIDDY
what ARE you talking about? why the h*ll arent you as worthy of this as anyone else here? i am also 39 and met my husband late in life and also a poor responder with only 2 eggs on highest menopur dose ( - only one fertilized!) difference is i have on no 5 ivf and i have done 6 iuis too!mmmmh!
i am supposed to test on sunday morning but i have period like pains in my back and tummy and just dont feel great. trying to stay positive tho....
so listen here, curl up infront of that telly and put on a nice girly film, grab some chocolate, chill out and enjoy yourself. please take it easy and dont stress. i know plenty of women in their mid 40s who are getting pregnant thro ivf. so give yourself a break. 
xxxx


----------



## Penpot

Diddy - please don't worry. The girls are right - implantation can often be that colour and the timing is bang on!   As for feeling that you don't deserve to be pregs - sorry but that's ridiculous, of course you do!!!!!!    


Chin up hon, it could well be a sign that things are working!   


Penpot xxxxx


----------



## Penpot

JBox - couldn't agree more! Hope things are ok for you too. I'm also testing on Sunday!


Diddy - here is your prescription - chocolate and The Notebook on dvd. If you have one, a pusscat to stroke, if you don't have one, borrow one. Now...chill!


Penpot x


----------



## Diddy16

Thank you soooooo much-you're all so lovely and special. I'm sat here crying now.    Silly bint I am.
I'm sorry for feeling sorry for myself, perhaps I just needed a good cry anyway. I think maybe it's cos things have gone to plan for me against all the odds ie my undetectable AMH. I keep thinking it's too good to be true. I stopped DP last night before he could finish his sentence-he said 'I have a good feeling that you're.......' I'm stupidly superstitious, he isn't at all but still stopped himself saying it!

Penpot-I wish I did have a pussycat, will cuddle my 'Patch' hot water bottle instead!

Sending you all so much love and big   
xx


----------



## JBox

Pen pot, how you doing? you hanging in there? its nail biting isnt it? do you do hpt or go bt?


----------



## jimjam183

Diddy: I agree with jbox and penpot and the others, brown is not a bad sign. I understand how u feel about it being your first go... I have had waves of the same feeling. Its our first time, why should it work for us! We deserve a little more suffering and "paying the price" first! But if we really think about it... That's not the case. Loads of women have success first time round, and many of them met their dp late in life. (and I know some of these amazing women personally!) 

Perhaps think of it another way! You patiently waited for a wonderful partner and father for your child. That's tough in itself! Not easy to go through in itself! You deserve a break! You deserve to be happy! You deserve good things to happen! And they will!


I'm going to take the advice of suggling up with a pussycat and a DVD and some popcorn and some non-alcoholic fizzy (the sainsburys stuff is quite nice!) Very much trying to pull myself together. Even managed to compile a list of things that are and will be wonderful in my life regardless of a bfn! Was very theraputic! 

Loads of luck! Thinking of u all! You're all amazing women, and whatever happens, we'll all lead a wonderful, happy life, as we all deserve!  

Jimjam xxx


----------



## Penpot

Good luck JimJam     


JBox - oof, it ain't easy is it?! Woke up this morning absolutely convinced that it hadn't worked as symptoms had died down. Symptoms now back but read recently that they could all just be as result of of the medication anyway, so not an indication of well...anything! Just trying to hard to pass the time with as little stress as possible, although being on the Underground twice a day - could gladly punch some of the fellow passengers...and...Zen! How are you?!


Love to all


Penpot x
ps Who's testing tomorrow or Sat?


----------



## Diddy16

Jimjam-Thanks for such a lovely post-set me off again!  

Right-I've given myself a good slap and decided to watch 'True Lies'. I know it's old but I love it! Might squeeze in 'Princess Bride' aswell. Wish I had 'Sliding Doors'-will order it, as that's such a feel-good film!
I've been in such a happy mood and felt really postive all through this cycle as I had no expectations and every stage I reached was a   I suppose I had to have a down day.

Anyway-feeling better and think    is coming back!

You're all brilliant!


----------



## Penpot

Diddy - good choices, go girl!      


Penpot x


----------



## Jen C

Marie - congratualtions on BFP  

Diddy - don't be silly, you deserve a BFP as much as the next person    What was menopur dosage? I have low AMH and i was on 300 per day.  What the Hangover its one of the funniest films i've seen in years!!!!

    for everyone else


----------



## Diddy16

Jen-was on 450 per day-the highest dose. 6 Vials.
xx


----------



## pinks79

transfer went well today 2  grades 2 gone back in   -- but no frosties   --  so now on the 2 week wait -- nightmare   

hope everyone is doing ok and sending positive thoughts to you all -- goodluck everyone     
xx


----------



## Diddy16

Pinks-well done hun! Welcome to the    2ww!
Have a nice chilled out afternoon.


----------



## Jen C

Good luck Pinks, how do you what grade your embryo's are?  I just know they were 2 day old one was 2 cells the other 4 cells.

Diddy, do you have a low AMH as well?

Everyone - when i spoke to the nurse this morning she said everyone is prescriped the same progesterone dosage, not sure if this correct, my dosage is 1 x 400mg twice a day is that the same for you?


----------



## pinks79

the hospital told me the grades b4 they put them in  -- just looked up the meaning-  Grade 2: even cell division, small fragmentation  - grade 1 the best if they were grade 4 i dont think they use em 

positive thoughts to u all    

my progesterone dosage is the same  as urs


----------



## smw

hi iam new to this site.
i have started the 2 ww today and am i desperate need of help.
on day 6 of injections i had pain so was scanned showing 30 plus eggs but they allowed me to carry on on a reduce dose and on fri 12/11/10 day 10 scan showed 50 plus eggs and they were very concerned.
egg collection on 16/11/10 i was very dissapointed when they told me there was only 7 good eggs but tried to stay positive, and then the nxt morning more bad news only one egg fertlised 
went in today(18/11/10) after a night of no sleep and was told the one embryo had split into 4 cells and was re inserted.
im confused is it good for one embryo to split into 4 cells and as i had it reinserted 41 hrs after fertilisation is this good.
2weeks of questions! help
also i know i cant run but any advice on food?
test day 2/12/10
good luck to you all


----------



## pinks79

smw  u only need 1 to work hun  --thinking of u


----------



## smw

thankyou its just so hard to stay positive after everything.xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bestbean

Hi smw

So you basically had one emby back in after day three?  I was told 4 cells is just what they would hope for on day 3 so, I think thats great news, well done, you have one tucked in nice and safe, you should just try and keep as calm as you can, the 2ww is a bit of a bumpy ride but your here with a lovely emby settling in      As they say, you only need one


----------



## smw

hi thankyou, im not sure if its classed as day 3 or 2 as eggs were taking out on tues at 14.00 and i had it put back in today thursday at 09.30? xxxxx


----------



## bestbean

Yes, thats day 3


----------



## smw

thankyou.
fingers crossed ur faint positive today is a positive everything crossed  look forward to hearing the good news x


----------



## faith25

I have just written a long reply twice and and lost both, at the end of my teather with this beeping computer!!  So here is a very much shortened version! 

Marie - How are you doing?  Sunk in yet?  My tummy is huge, is yours?

Kad - How are you?  Sending you lots of   for tomorrow xx

Diddy - keep your chin up hun, you are nearly there!  Brown discharge is a good sign, put your feet up and try to relax, easier said than done I know xx

AFM - What a day!  Did the blood test and my HCG came back as 364 - she says this is an indication of a strong pregnancy    Fingers crossed it continues xx


----------



## marie10

Hi Ladies,

Just a me post im afraid, I just been to the loo and when wiped and there was  some brown discharge, and a little bit like af pains now im scared that it may all be over before ive even started.

Marie x


----------



## pinks79

marie 10 --   my dr told me today that you may get that and it still can be a positive --


----------



## marie10

Bestean, congratulations hunni...      

Well done xxx
Marie xx


----------



## faith25

Marie - I have been in pain all day, lower pains and def AF like pains, same too with light brown discharge - I saw the nurse when I went into the clinic and she said expect the pains as the body is now adjusting and the discharge is likely to continue.  Call you clinic of you are concerned, you must make sure you don't just worry yourself and you need to stay chilled xx


----------



## marie10

Thanx Faith,
I will try not worry, you have made me feel better.
Mariex


----------



## melodicmissy

Hi,

Please can I add myself to the Nov/Dec 2WW list? This is my 2nd ICSI cycle and my test date is 1st Dec. I had 2 embies put back at grade 3/3. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed as they said one of them was a bit slow!! Perhaps because it hadn't divided into 4 cells by the time I had the transfer. Had egg collection on Mon 15th nd transfer on Wed 17th ...Is that day 2 or 3?!?  

Putting my feet up for a few days this time and hoping for the best. I really dread the test day. I think because you have to do it first thing in the morning, it feels like a bad dream. Does anyone else feel like that??

Finally, one last question, is it normal to feel bloated after egg collection? My tummy feels so tender to touch but I think its slowly getting better.

Wishing everyone all the very best for their treatment and results xxxx


----------



## pinks79

my transfer was today and my belly feels bloated -- so sounds normal to me  

good luck hun -- hope all goes well for u


----------



## faith25

Bestbean - CONGRATULATIONS on your   xx

melodicmissy - CONGRATULATIONS on being PPUPO!!!  An EC on a Mon and then ET on a Wed  is a 2 day transfer as the day after EC is classed as day 1.  My tummy felt bloated for pretty much the whole 2 ww and still is now, I asked the nurse about this today and she said internally the swelling can take a long time to go down.  Keep your feet up for as long as you can!  I stayed in bed for 4 whole days (without a shower!!!)  I think I stank!  Then for the other 10 days I showered but still stayed in bed, just thought it can't do any harm.  Keep your chin up and sending you lots of   

 to all xx


----------



## smw

i have felt bloated for days worse since egg retreival and bad pains like af pains which i persume is normal.
iv neva got to the test stage as always bleed early, its such an emotional roller coaster xxxxxx


----------



## melodicmissy

Thanks ladies for putting my mind at ease about the bloating. I wonder if they pump air into us whilst we're under sedation!! 

Had to giggle about not having a shower faith25! I washed my hair over the bath today. Hadn't done that for years... usually just jump in the bath or shower...but don't anything to disrupt the little embie beans. So you're not alone!

Hope you all feel better soon and thanks and good luck again xx


----------



## newchance

Hello ladies,

wow! This thread goes so quick that I lost the track, but anyway many congratulations for the   and good luck for those at the 2ww torture     .

I have a question, maybe someone could help me. I'm in my d8 with 3 blastocyst transfered and as everybodelse, had sore boobies. cramps, now everyting has gone but from 3 days ago,Ive started to have this hot flushes  over the night and I woke dripping sweat... I cant sleep because it is all night like 4 or 5 times and I have to wake up to change my shirt.... Why does it happen? This is my 5th ICSI but I didn't have any of this symptoms previously and I don't understand what does it mean  ?  I'm tired all day and feeling really rough   

Love for all    xxxx


----------



## faith25

Hello Newchance - I had that too and was told by the clinic that is was a side effect of the pessaries - along with most other stuff to be honest!  Those bum bullets are criminal! xx


----------



## juicylucy72

Hello Ladies,


Can I join too ? In this dreaded 2ww and its driving me crazy.


I have 2 Blasts put back on Monday 15th at Bourn in Cambridge.  Today I've got lots of cramps in my lower abdomen and when I wipe, its like there is brown jelly down there (sorry tmi I know and I hope that no-one is reading that whilst eating !).  Surely its too early for it to be game over ?  But I've read it could be implantation bleeding but then if you have pains it could be ectopic      As you can see this   is driving me insane.  I've had the pains the most of the day but seem to be wearing off now.  like smw - I've never got to test day either.


Can anyone shed some light on it please ?!


newchance - the hot sweats could be the progesterone you are taking ?  That happened to me the first cycle I had,  haven't noticed it so much this time round - but then I never wake up during the night - dead to the world    Could mean that you are absorbing the progesterone well too   


Good luck to everyone for BFP


----------



## Diddy16

Jen C-I had 3 AMH tests and all came back undetectable! The clinic didn't tell me this, they just said 'less than 1' but being an   I saw looked up my own results as I work in the hospital! I'm also on the same dose of bum bullets! 

smv-that sounds such a nightmare, love. Poor you! I was also told the grade of my embryo before the transfer. My clinic were fab and they showed me pics which showed what the embryos should look like each day over 5 days. I only had one embryo but a grade 1 and, just before they put it back the embryologist shouted excitedly that it was 4 cells already! I wasn't sure if that was good but they said it was!  . I had EC on 8th and ET on 10th, they call that a day 2 transfer. 
The embryo should be at the 4 cell stage after 48 hours.
Welcome to the   2ww!
Newchance-I've been waking up soaked through the last 3 nights. I'm always cols in bed and DP said I was like a radiator in the night-he though he might even burn himself!   I'm 8dp2dt so similar to you. My boobs were sooo painful but seem to be less sore today, not sure what to think about AF/middle month pains as seem not to have had them today. But hard to tell as (TMI) just had to run to the loo as had bad bowel cramps and diarrhoea. Bl**y bum bullets!

 to all
xx


----------



## yellowhope

Hi
I'm new to the site and have just done my first cycle of IVF. My test date is 27th November.


----------



## Jen C

Diddy, mine AMH was 8.2 which for my age (34) is less than half what it should be.  I'm going to have another test done privately in Jan to find out how quickly its going down.  Stress and nerves can do funny things to your body, so your symptoms might just be that, i used to always have to run to the loo when i was nervous or had eaten far tooo much chocolate!!

Yellowhope, good luck  

juicylucy - the pain will be your ovaries, usually their the size if an almond and with the stimulation drugs they can go to the size of a grapefruit - that's what i was told could be a load of tripe!


----------



## juicylucy72

Thanks Jen C - ya seem to remember something similar being told to me on my first cycle. When I wipe now is very light pink - god I hate the 2 ww.


----------



## Josyl

Marie 10

Congrats on your BFP!!

Just wanted to let you know that when I was pregnant I also had a brown discharge for a couple of days and continued with AF pains, but it was everything just settling down

xx


----------



## Macgyver

Marie 10 Congratulations              

Luv Mac x.x


----------



## Nix01

Hi.  Please can someone help, going a bit crazy!!    I just wanted to know from anyone that has been through a failed cycle before: When can you expect your period after ICSI?  I had EC wednesday 10th November and 3 day transfer on 13th November my test date is 27th. When can I expect to get my period as I have been getting backache and stomach periody type feelings?!

Good luck to all. This is hard!!

Cheers. Nix


----------



## Diddy16

Nix-The pains are normal! DON'T PANIC!  Read back at some of the posts on here and you'll realise you're not alone in this. It's too early to be worrying hun. Keep    Your OTD is the day after mine!

 
xx


----------



## Nix01

Thanks for the reassurance Diddy16. Best of luck with your testing. Hope we both get the best news!! What clinic did you use? I know I am worrying about nothing but also can't remember anyone telling me just when I should expect a period so think I am bringing some of the period symptons on myself with all the worrying!! Just over a week still to go!!   

xx xx xx xx


----------



## lorna71

HI Nix01


Although they have been in control of your cycle , you should still get a period around day 28 or so from your last one.  So on my 2nd ICSI attempt, my AF came on day 28 which was 2 days before trsting.  This time I test on day 26.


Just try and relax all of the aches and pains and feelings are due to the drugs, swollen ovaries etc


xx


----------



## Nix01

Thanks Lorna71. It's a minefield all this and with everything else going on I completely forgot to find out about when a period may be due! I knew you could get it before you tested but when I started having the AF feelings I worried and thought that it could all be over in a matter of days!

Can't believe it but having kept a record of my AF dates for last 18 months I haven't written the last one on the calendar!! Sure I will be able to work it out though, again so much going on it was the least of my worries to remember to record date of AF!!   

Good luck with your test day!    and thanks again for reply. xx


----------



## pinks79

morning all 
hope everyone is doing ok  ---  congrats to marie 10 and all those others that got the best news ever --- 

sorry if tmi in the morning but is this normal  -- 1 day im constipated and the next day really bad stomach pains --  and going 15 times a day from the thing we love the most (the bullets)  last time i got no side effects at all so wasnt expecting to feel like this  - also belly is itchy  -- transfer was only yest
    thoughts to everyone


----------



## jimjam183

morning all!

Pinks: I felt like that straight after et. (next day) It's the bum bullets. You're absorbing them well. That's a good thing. .  Good luck with your 2ww!

I've lost track ladies and doing this on my phone.. 

Good luck to any otds today, 

Hope everyone is feeling ok!

Love jimjam x


----------



## Jess81

Morning ladies, 
I've had a really bad morning! Tmi alert!!! I went for a wee and when I wiped nothing, then number 2 and had bleeding! It was a pinkish orange colour and has now stopped I'm 7dp2dt so am hoping its implantation! I had bleeding last time but it was completely different! I've got no pain and no clotting at all! I spoke to the hospital and they say its good I have no pain but there isnt anything we can do and have to wat until test next Friday! 

I've already had 1 failed ivf and I'm not sure I can cope with another one!! 

Has anyone else had similar or does this sound normal to you?? 

Hope everyone is ok

Jess xx


----------



## Diddy16

Morning guys!
A quick 'me' post I'm afraid. TMI alert too! I had a small amount of light brown discharge when I wiped yesterday and was worried at first as this is what happens normally before my AF. Then I convinced myself it could be implantation and nothing to worry about (with the help of the lovely ladies on here too!). But just before I went to bed I went to the loo and there was a strip of bright red blood on panty liner and more on the loo roll. I went to bed and told DP who cuddled me for ages as I thought that was it. Was expecting AF to be in full flow this morning but it's still only light brown when I wipe. I'm now 9dp2dt. I had another night of waking up soaked through in sweat too and (.Y.)'s aren't so sore anymore.

Soooo sorry for the TMI, 'me' post but just wondering what you girls think as it's my first IVF.

   to all!
xx


----------



## Diddy16

Jess-sounds like you and me are both having a scary day!
  to you.xx


----------



## Jess81

Aww diddy unfortunately u can give you any advice because I'm also looking for the same! I think you are going to be ok, but u should call your clinic if your worried! 
My friend who has just gone through the 2ww had very similar sumptons to both of us has a BFP!! So there is hope! 
We are having a scary day! I hate this blooming 2ww don't u just wish we could go to sleep and get up at the en of it!! 

Hope your day gets better!! 

Jess


----------



## Penpot

Hello ladies


Pinks - don't worry - constipation totally normal with all the cocktail of drugs. If it's a problem, down a glass of prune juice, works wonders!   


Diddy and Jess - I had implantation bleed once, for three days on and off, just like the beginning of AF. Also, often the medication we're on actually prevents AF, so depending on what you're on, it must be either your body get used to things (juicylucy that goes for you too) implantation, so don't worry!   


AFM - absolutely terrified about testing on Sunday!


Penpot x


----------



## Jen C

Hi Diddy, i wouldn't read too much in to the spotting, it could be the progesterone is irritating your cervix causing it to bleed.  I started spotting 7pt, then it got slightly heavier 9/10pt, light 10dpt then heavy again 11-13dpt. Today is 14pt and its back to spotting again!  i had 2 trasferred so it could be that i lost one last weekend and the other earlier this week   Sore boobs stopped on Sunday, but i still have a back. 

I'll test on Sunday, but i wont be holding my breath, i'll have my creditcard ready to book my holiday ot cheer me up    either way i will make sure i have a smile on my face on Sunday. 

Big positive   hugs   ladies x


----------



## Jess81

Hiya, 
I still have sore (.)(.) so is that a good thing with bleeding?? 

Sorry for all the Q's!! 

Jess x


----------



## pinks79

is anyone eating anything special -- i know there are no miricle foods out there -but is there anything that increases blood flow etc- but i will try anything


----------



## lorna71

Hi all


The sore boobs is the drugs, the spotting can be the drugs, the bleeding can be drugs or AF.  Your insides are upside down with all the drugs you have been on and are still on.


Read back thro some of the previous posts on this thread and you will see the amount of ladies who have had all of these symptoms.


  My view on this 3rd time round is we will all feel aches pains, perhaps spotting constipation, running to loo but there is nothing we can do about the outcome.  The one thing to do to try and keep you sane  is PMA, the calmer you are the less stress you feel and the more chance you have of something positive happening.  I know it is hard but    .  It is out of our hands, what will be will be.  Mt great grandmother used to say what is for you wont go past you and I believe that to be so true.  Please all try and chill, if you are worried call your clinic but unfortunately they dont have a crystal ball, how I wish they did!!! So wont be able to tell you everything is going to be ok.


In terms of eating special foods I still am taking my aptimist, organic milk, yoghurt, pregnacare tablets. brazil nuts everyday and I am meditating too all should help increase uterine blood flow. I am having accupuncture twice this week and reiki at the weekend.


         and         and           for everyone on the thread.


xx


----------



## Jen C

JJR - there are some many reasons for spotting, some good and bad - http://www.wisegeek.com/what-can-cause-spotting-after-ivf.htm

Pains can also be so many different thing, it could be your ovaries shrinking, uterus growign (this is good ) or you might just need the loo! For women there's so much packed in tiny space a niggle could be anything - men have it so damn easy!

I was told to eat as normal and generally do anything that makes you feel good to get through the 2ww - my big thing is sweets and chocolate so i went to M&S and bought loads of lovely food.

Has anyone suffered with huge boil type spots on their chin? I've never had spots and i assumed it was the hormones, as soon as one started to go another appeared, since i started spotting no new ones have arrived


----------



## jimjam183

never tried the acupuncture thing. For future reference, would u ladies recommend that? How does it help? (prob a bit late for me now, as I'm 3 days before otd now, but for next time! )

Diet wise, I've done much the same: pregnacare, fresh fruit and veg (trying to keep a balanced diet) pressed pinapple juice and a handful of brazil nuts a day. Been trying to drink enough fluids as usually I'm rubbish at that! Limiting to 2 cups of tea/day for caffine (can't drop it all together... Bad enough I can't take vino!)

Xxx


----------



## pinks79

thanks guys  --- i had heard to drink pineapple juice but looked up on internet and it said u should avoid it   
also drinking caffine free tea - which aint as bad as what i thought and 2 lires of water a day -


----------



## lorna71

Hi Pinks

You can drink pineapple juice as long as it is pressed and not from concentrate it is said to help uterine lining development - I believe it is an enzyme released from the core of the pineapple which can cause spasms that is not good for you hence no fresh pineapple. There is a thread on the ICSI board which goes thro all of the foods

Jim jam - I have accupuncture thro my 3 ICSI's and it is real relaxing - I also get electrical acupuncture on my tummy before ec as it helps stimulate blood flow to ovaries and uterine lining.

xx


----------



## pinks79

thankyou -- found that really usefull  -- sending dh out to buy some pressed pineapple juice


----------



## Jess81

Hiya 
Thanks for all your lovely comments but I think it's the end for us!! Just checked and now lots of bleeding so def think the old witch has arrived!! 

We're not going to give up though! We have 7 frosties so will prob give that a go! Any one done a Fet before? Can you tell me if it's the same as normal ivf 

Hope you all get your BFP's and your dreams come true! 

Jess xxx


----------



## pinks79

sssooo sorry hun  
i have heard stories of people have full bleeds an still getting a positive 
glad u have some frosties


----------



## smw

on day 2 of 2ww,im finding it hard as been told to rest so no running or swimming and no caffeine or fresh pineapple which i normally live on.
I had egg transfer yesterday and still get bad stomach pains like af is this normal? 
really trying to stay positive and stress free,which is being helped loads by the support on this site,as me and hubby havnt told anyone that we have had egg reimplanted so cant even talk about it.
thinking of you all


----------



## Jen C

My acupunturist has suggested i stay away from:

•	Caffeine – coffee and tea (as well as green tea)
•	Alcohol
•	Raspberry leaf tea
•	Pineapple (fresh and dried) or pineapple juice
•	High cocoa content dark chocolate
•	Curries or food made with hot spices especially chillies

i mentioned this to my friend who is due on Monday and she's been told to eat the above as they are stimulants.

I had acupunture since TTC i stopped after year of getting nowhere as it was costly me £200 per month and also DH went for a few sessions to boost morphology - we never had any success so i stopped going.  I did however go to another acupunturist for the pre and post transfer and i had a session to chill me out and pull everything up inside when i started spotting (apparently they use this to stop miscarrage)

If you acupunture specifically for IVF you will receive the same treatment from any acupunturist, as i was told they have strict protocols to stick to, its just the price they charge might differ, some play on the heart of people like us - my first acupunturist charge £55 the other £35!


----------



## faith25

SMW - just relax and try and enjoy (i know its very hard) the 'me' time, stay on the sofa or in bed and do nothing as right now is the most important time of all!  I run alot (did the marathon this year) and its been really hard hanging up my shoes for the past month but it will pay off!  Drink LOADS of water too xx


----------



## faith25

JEN C - My acupuncturist said the same and caffine is just important to stay away from as alcohol.  Its been tough but the thought of a coffee now turned by stomach!  

I've been living off of Peppermint tea, used to it now.  The only thing I was told was to drink a pint of semi skimmed milk and a pint of pineapple juice (but not from concentrate) per day as this helps withthe implantation.  I think acupuncture was the best decision I made!  Zita West's fertility/assisted conceoption has lots of info if anyone needs.

xx


----------



## Jen C

I think i've got every book on fertility! Sometimes you can know too much information and just stress yourself out, as i've done.

Faith, not being able to stomach tea or coffee is a good sign, this has happened to few friends who were pregnant. My acupunturist suggested only 1-2 peppermint as it will cool your system down and you want it to stay warm/hot so i've just stayed with camomile, although i did have a cup of tea this morning (my first 2 yrs!). When are you due to test?  Mine is on Sunday, i did test on Wednesday as i think AF started, BFN.  Good luck x


----------



## faith25

Hi JEN C - You are so right, there is so much material and a lot of conflicting stuff too out there!  A mind field!  I tested on 17th and had a Beta HCG blood test yesterday and got a BFP - still in total shock to be honest!  Don't panic about your negative on Wed as you won't get any HCG in your blood until 2 days before OTD.  Good luck for Sunday!   
xx


----------



## Jen C

Congratulations Faith, i thought hgc would appear as i tested 2 weeks after ec, today is 2 weeks post transfer.  The hopsital wanted me to test on Monday, i asked could i do it Sunday as i didn't fancy going into work afterwards, they said yes.  How many days post transfer did you test? x


----------



## faith25

Hi Jen, I tested 2 weeks post ET XX


----------



## smw

congrats faith.
my friend test was - until she was 7 wks and scan and bloods showed it so hpt not very reliable xx


----------



## nmck3891

Woo Faith! Congratulations and well done! We all know what it's like to have the devil and angel sat on different shoulders scenario when it comes to early testing! Good luck!
x


----------



## nmck3891

Faith how did you know ur HCG level by the way? As far as I know I'm still BFP but I'm absolutely going crazy as I have to wait another week and a half until scan-another 2ww of mental torture! We're doing another test tomrrow to check as I feel very different today and have got into my head that it's bad news  
x


----------



## lorna71

Hi nmck,


Your clinic will confirm a pee stick bfp with a blood test to confirm your bHCG levels - why havent they done it, it should all be part of the service and **** require to know the outcomes of all IVF and the way that they do this is in a blood test.


lorna x


----------



## emmajane_hodgy

hi im on the 6th day of a 3dt im just wondering has anyone had back ache on the 2ww i dont know if its threw too much resting on sofa all week or something else its got me worried a bit today  

thanks all xxx


----------



## faith25

hello Emmajane,  I have back ache too, lower back ache xx


----------



## Jen C

Emmajane - I started with back ache earlier this week, 10dpt.

Faith - i'm starting to feel very confused and irritable, i've now stopped spotting bleeding, not sure if this is good or bad - i've been spooting & bleeding for 7 days. Could the bleeding be losing the embryos or can i still have period and i've just finished.  

Has anyone else spotted for 7 days and still got a BFP?


----------



## Macgyver

nmck3891 - I know how you feel, my clinic does not do a blood test either, they just go by a positive HPT.  I have my 1st scan on the 1st Dec, and have done 5 HPT so far, but now they just say 3+ so it won't tell me much anymore.  This is deffo worse than 2WW.  Keep prodding (.Y.) to check they are still sore LOL which I am sure is making them worse.  Hang in there sweetie.  When is your Scan date?

Luv Mac x.x


----------



## juicylucy72

Hi

Well it's now turned to full on bleeding now so thinking it's game over for me - guess the blood test on the 25th will confirm things one way or another. Just can't believe that I only had the blasts on board form four days before the bleeding started - just doesn't make sense.

Sorry about the me post - just totally gutted xx


----------



## Jen C

Hangon in there Juicylucy   , i've been bleeding for over a week and its now stopped?  My test date is Sunday, i did a test on Weds 14 post ec as the bleeing had increased, but it was a BFN. I've just got my head around not being pregnant but now the bleeding has stopped i'm all messed up


----------



## Macgyver

Hang in there Juicylucy & Jen C, Many women get Bleeding in IVF and still go onto have BFP's.  Take it easy this weekend and look after yourselves.

Luv Mac x.x


----------



## Jen C

Thanks macgyver, but its definitely a bfn  plus bbt has dropped as well. I will be spending the weekend treating myself  xxx


----------



## jimjam183

Sorry jen! Its rubbish isnt it! Bfn today for me today at day 14. Otd isn't till Monday so I'm still taking the drugs. But feel like I'm flogging a dead horse. Nothings going to change for then is it! I feel so cross at it all!!! :-(


----------



## Kuki2010

Morning Ladies,
I so very sorry. Absolute nightmare.. it is day 5pt3dt for me and I do not feel anything. I think nothing has been implanted either.. 
Won't bleed till my period day though. I never do. You ladies bleeding cos your AF dates already here or just too early?
What can I say.. Such hard game to play.. I am so near to give it all up.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## juicylucy72

Morning Ladies


jimjim - my DH gave me a strict talking to last night and said that we shouldn't give up, not at least until we have had the bloods as this will confirm it for us, one way for another.  You are doing the right thing,  still take the drugs.  Seems daft taking the bottie bum when you are bleeding for me but hey ho !    


Jen C -    hope you do treat yourself - you deserve it too.  


Macgyver - thanks for the message - like my DH said - we mustnt give up.     It justs seems so odd for me to be bleeding so early.  I rang Bourn yesterday and they also said that it seemed too early for a period, but you know your own body don't you and then you begin to doubt it ... AAAGH !!!


Faith25 / emmajane - hope the backache has gone -    


To everyone else about to embark or on the 2ww      we are all such brave ladies and its so unfair that we have to go through this.


XXX


----------



## emmajane_hodgy

hi lucy yeh its calmed down which i think a lot of it is due to my bra gone way to small iv just had a little in lower back but nowt much . 

10 more sleeps till test date !! cant wait but scared to !!


----------



## pinks79

morning all -- omg how much is this dragging -- only day 3 def going to be loppy    by day 14 (if i get that far   )  back to work monday hopefully keep my mind of it for a few hrs 

getting a pain down my right tube today  -- had no symptoms last time -- so bit worried but also glad as its differnt from last time as i didnt get the result wanted 

goodluck to all u tester this weekend positive thoughts to u all


----------



## marie10

Hello lovelys...  
So sorry i havent been on for a couple of days, wow so much to catch up on!!!

Faith..... How are you feeling today hunni is your tummy still bloated??   

JuicyLucy...Your DH is right don't give up hun think positive thoughts    

Jen.....   hugs to you hunni     enjoy spoiling yourself, I always fined that a little bit of retail therapy helps.

Emma... I have had a back ache since the begining of tx and I got a BFP back ache is horrible, just take lots of rest.    When is your otd hun?

JimJam...Im so sorry hun but you should still wait and test on your otd try not to stress over it hun, stressing out will make you feel worse.   

Macgyver...OOOO are you looking forward to your scan?   

Smw....How are you doing hunni   

Lorna...How are you today??   

Kuki....Don't give up just yet hunni I had all the same feelings when I was on 2ww try and find things that will keep your mind off it, keep your chin up babe. When is your otd??   

nmck....Bless you hunni, try to stay positive a pos is a pos so congratulations yipppppieeee xxx   

AFM.........I managed to get a blood test yesterday and I will have results monday morning of my HCG, I did test on OTD and it said pregnant 1-2 weeks and then I did another one the day after and it said 3-4 weeks. I have had a bit of a worrying time I was just spotting a little bit of brown dicharge for a couple of days and feeling really tired, so Im gonna spend the day on the sofa watching old films and watching the birds feeding in the garden    chilling out day me finks lol xx 
Top tip if you type out a long post copy it before you send it incase you loose it then you just have to paste it.
Hello to any body that ive missed.
Marie xx xx


----------



## marie10

Not 3-4 weeks i ment 2-3 sorry lol x


----------



## emmajane_hodgy

hiya marie 

My test day isnt till 30th nov which my et was a week today , i dont know why they make you wait so long as i know ppl had it the same day as me and testing on the 27th , so i have 10 sleeps left !!!  

Get some cheesy films on the go and a big bar of chocolate  

xxxxx


----------



## smw

hi all
only on day 3 too going mad.not sleep loads and having back pain and still some stomach cramps.
positive thoughts to you all. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinks79

smw looks like we are on the same path  --  slight stomach cramps but i dont knw if they are there or am i imagining it -- 
dh has gone to play golf thinks he needs a break from my constant analsing lol


----------



## faith25

Hi MARIE - I am ok thanks, tummy is ok in the morning and then huge in the evening, going out for a meal with friends tonight so need to find something to wear that will hide it!!  How are you?  I am still trying to let the news sink in, seems very strange.  I'm tired too, not sleeping that well at night but not sure why as I'm not worrying just fidgirty!  Scan booked in for 9th Dec - seems an age away!!  Have you got your date? xx


----------



## smw

its so hard you end up reading into every symptom.
yeh my dh is at work he panics when i say bout pain.
i keep looking on the internet to find out what stage the embryo would be at but cant find anything.
what day did you hav embryo put back in at ?


----------



## pinks79

had them put back on thurs  -- 2 of em  -- wont be greedy 1 to stick and grow wil do me  -- what bout u


----------



## smw

pink yeh i had them taken out tues and only one fertilised and put back in on thurs morn so 41hours after egg collection but they told me it was split into 4 cells already so i take it thats good.
ur lucky they put 2 in as my clinic said even if i had 2 they would only put 1 back in xx


----------



## faith25

SWM - This might help you out, it is based on a 3 day transfer.  Sorry ignore the dates on the right of each line, they were mine xx

3 Day Transfer:

1dpt... Embryo is growing and developing – 06 11 saturday
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst – 07 11 sunday
3dpt... Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day – 08 11 monday
4dpt... Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining – 09 11 tuesday
5dpt... Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining – 10 11 wednesday
6dpt... Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining – 11 11 thursday
7dpt... Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & - 12 11
fetal cells
8dpt... Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood – 13 11

9dpt... More HCG is produced as fetus develops – 14 11
10dpt... More HCG is produced as fetus develops -15 11
11dpt... HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT – 16 11
12dpt – 17 11
13dpt – 18 11 – test day!!


----------



## smw

thankyou thats very helpful mine was a two day transfer so i just add a day on to yours?


----------



## pinks79

faith -- thanks that helped me too -- didnt really know what happened after they got put in 

smw  -- they put 2 back in on my last try as only 2 grew 1 was grade 2 and other grade 3 so they couldnt freeze it so they put them both back and cause it didnt work with 2 last time they automatically put 2 back this time  --- this time they took them out on mon  -- only 5 eggs  -- only 3 fertilised and then only 2 made it 

4 split is good they did tell me but wasnt taking alot of info in when they told me  -- was just soo happy that 2 survived 

xxx


----------



## marie10

Hi Faith my scan day is also the 9th lol seems ages away ...
Im looking forward to seeing what my hcg is.. I really hope its nice and high.

Marie xx


----------



## Penpot

Hi Marie and Faith

Glad all going well for you both - think body adjusting can explain discharges etc. Enjoy the old movies - perfect way to spend an afternoon and w/e!   

To others on 2ww, try not to worry and bizarrly enough, try to enjoy PUPO -pregnant until proven otherwise   

AFM - testing tomorrow a.m and mildly terrified!   

Penpot x


----------



## pinks79

gd luck penpot for tomorow  - have evrything crossed for u


----------



## marie10

Thanks Penpot, I hope you can be a little bit restrante than me and Faith lol we tested the day before we were sooooooo naughty xx Lots of love and luck for tommrrow xxxx
             
             

Marie xx


----------



## nmck3891

Hi Lorna and Macgyver-my clinic will only allow me to go in for blood test on the same day as first scan which is 29th. It is hell as its basically another 2WW....and yes other people may laugh, but prodding of boobies is definately how I spend most of my days! Plus numerous pregnancy tests just to keep me from going insane. Only just over a week to go now.....
Good luck to you 
N xx


----------



## lorna71

Hi Marie,


Glad ur doing well.  AFM I am fine, sitting in usual position on sofa, just back from having a lovely relaxing facial.  Only thing I am feeling is a niggle/stitch low on right hand side of tummy...trying not to scrutinise it as would drive you mad, could be cause a bit constipated from all these drugs although fybogel is helping and my pregnyl injection was on Wednesday so should be decreasing by now a bit.  The hard part starts now as we get closer to Friday and I start knicker checking as started to spot on Wed and then AF on Thursday last time so will find it hard not to be apprehensive.


Lornax


----------



## faith25

Marie - How bizzare!  Well not really I guess seeing as all our other dates were the same, so its 4 wks 4 days today with 2 wks 4 days til scan xx


----------



## marie10

Its really crazy is'nt it I will be watching your progress hunni xx

Marie


----------



## Macgyver

Penpot - Good luck for testing tomorrow, you are very strong, I tested 2 days early naughty naughty   , i wish you        &        you get a BFP

Luv Mac x.x


----------



## Jen C

Evening ladies, thank you for all you kind messages.  After speaking to the hospital this morning to let them know the result i booked a skiing trip to Canada for New Year, very excited   30 mins later they rang me back, they told me my test date isn't until Monday so i have to keep taking the progesterone and do a test Monday, the person who said i could test on Sunday was wrong to!  I must wait for 18 days post transfer, that's nearly a 3 week wait not 2!  Rather irrated about this, as i explained its physically impossible for me to be pregnant if my BBT has dropped - there response was they don't take that into consideration please test again Monday! I feel like this is being dragged out for as long as possible, its bordering on cruel.  

Does anyone else have to wait 18dpt?

xxxx


----------



## wanabmum

Yes i'm 17 don't no why! Has anybody had any discomfort in there ovaries? a/f due Tuesday so i think it's that but just looking for hope?


----------



## Penpot

Hi all


Hang on in there Jen C - you never know   , although I understand it must be soooo frustrating also!     


Mcgyver, Pinks  - thanks ladies. Will try not go completley bonkers before tomorrow a.m, thank god for X factor!


Penpot xxxx


----------



## emmajane_hodgy

yeh im on a 17 day wait x


----------



## jimjam183

yes, I've been given 16 days... I tested today at day 14 with bfn. Been devastated only to be told to keep taking meds and test again Monday. If still bfn, to confirm with blood test before stopping everything. Not had any bleeding, but feel like it's pointless. Surely it would show by now if it was going to be bfp. 

I guess Jen, for us that means hang in there just a little longer. 
I hope you're all ok. It helps so much having u all there! 

Wishing u all a trauma free 2ww! Xxxx


----------



## jimjam183

Jen: wanted to say... Your trip idea sounds brill! A nice getaway! U must be so excited! Go girl!! Xx


----------



## jimjam183

penpot: everything crossed for u tomorrow!  xxx


----------



## marie10

Good luck..............Penpot your very good not testing    for a    xxxxx


----------



## pinks79

morning all -- good luck to all the testers today  
each evening my belly swells up -- last night it was huge -- couldnt sleep much as sssooo uncomfortable -- is this the bum bullets again -- if so can i take anything i just really can not get comfy -- been on sofa most of the nite so i didnt disturb dh but now im just ratty -- back to work tomorow dont want to feel like this then -- sorry another me me message but last time i had no side effects at all so all new to me 
good luck everyone - hope everyone has a stress free sunday xx


----------



## smw

hi pink im having the same trouble my stomach gets really bloated at nite and i cant sleep,nightmare and still have 10 more days to wait!!
what are the bum bullets? as im only taking proges passeries once a day.
good luck to everyone testing today xxxxxx


----------



## pinks79

same thing-- they look like bullets though  - hopefully a gd sign then


----------



## Penpot

Hi ladies

Thanks for well wishes, but it was a bfn for us.

Really confused as to why to be honest - everything was perfect and had a 60-70% chance of success. 

Penpot x


----------



## pinks79

so sorry penpot     thinking of u xx


----------



## jimjam183

hi penpot, I'm so sorry Hun. :-( big hugs to you! 

It's so hard, especially when everything goes as it should do until otd. Not easy at all. 
I hope your turn comes very soon! 

I'm still on the blasted bum bullets till otd tomorrow. Not holding out any hope. I imagine that a bfn at day 14 isn't miraculously going to change to a bfp at day 16! 

Big hugs to all! You're all so lovely!

Jimjam x


----------



## 40Shortee

Hello all

I am 10dp3dt and very stupidly did a HPT yesterday - it was a BFN.  Obviously too early but the waiting is killing me.  Have mild period pains and feel like AF is coming any day soon.  Oh well, it was our first go at IVF and hubby says we will keep on going - he's been brilliant.  Anyway, it aint over til the fat lady sings I suppose - blood test on Thursday morning!

Penpot - sorry to hear your news  - I don't get much time to post on here but I have been reading what you've all been up to.  I think we are all very brave indeed.

Take care all - think I'll go and cheer myself up with a big fat roast dinner!  

xx


----------



## JBox

Penpot I am so so so sorry XX hope u have a little rest and a nice big drink today and start looking forward to ur next cylce which I hope will be a positive one.
I have a terrible confession to make I gave uo smoking 5.5 years ago and yesterday after getting my 11th bfn I bought a pack and have smoked nearly every one since. I know ithat that's not going to help anything but $ade me remember whi was before embarking on trying for a family! (Ie carefree and fun!!) When this pack is done I will stop again. It was really my only way of getting thru last 24 hours.


----------



## marie10

Penpot.... hunni I am so sorry hunni im sending you a massive hug  xx

SF....Thats very very naughty testing that early try not to worry hunni its just to early to test, good luck with your bloods on thursday.. 

Faith...How are you doing hun  hows your tummy now??
Hello to everybody that ive missed.

Afm...I have my hcg results in the morning so I will let you know asap. I now have a cold  typical really well im gonna stay on the sofa again with some honey and lemon and watch crap on the tv.
Marie xx


----------



## faith25

Penpot - I'm so sorry and am sending you a big   xx

ShorteeFortee - you tested way too early hun, you need to try and keep those positive hormone up now, not long left, only 4 more sleeps for you infact.  Sending the    round with a big   xx

Marie - I'm ok thanks how are you?  My tummy has gone down a bit...phew!  Did another HPT last night just to check the bean was still in there!  Still hasn't sunk in to be honest! Are you getting tired?  When the afternoon arrives I am zonko!! xx


----------



## Macgyver

Just wanted to let everyone know it's over for us, had a M/C last night / this morning, bleeding so heavey worse than my A/F.  Been told to do a HPT Tuesday just to confirm it's over   

Not sure what we are going to do now, seem to get pregnant but can't hold on to them.  Can't face another pregnancy at the moment so going to have a break.

Take care all & good luck.

Luv a Heart broken Mac x


----------



## jimjam183

macgyver, I'm so so sorry to hear that! Big hug!!!

There's nothing I can say to make things feel better. 
Do all the things that make you feel good, and put yourself first right now. Rest, and heal. 

Thinking of you! Xxx


----------



## pinks79

macgyver im so sorry hun, cant imagine what u r going through -- take care thinking of u


----------



## JBox

Macgyver I am so so sorry for you. That's so cruel. 
Sending lots of love xx


----------



## faith25

Macgyver - I am thinking of you xx


----------



## juicylucy72

Macgyver I'm so sorry - just take the time you need to heal, hugs xx


----------



## rachel petch

Mcguyver, honey im so sorry.....a holiday or time off, thats what i did back in july, it did nt take away the pain, but it gave hubby and i a little time together!! You need to heal and take things slow! Sending     . I totally know how you feel xxxxxxxx If you need to talk p m me, i wont mind!!!! xxxx Again,


----------



## marie10

Macguyver....
Omg im so sorry hunni, there is no words that I can say to you hun that will help, life is just so cruel why are put through this.
I am sending you lots of love my thought are with you and your dh    

Marie xx


----------



## lorna71

Macguyver


I am so sorry for both you and DH, this is a horrible journey that we travel in our quest to be parents.  Go on holiday as has been suggested and you and your DH spend some quality time together, you both deserve it.        


AFM - had an achy tummy today with AF feelings, tmi ahead, lady bits a bit achy too, this normally happens before AF altho not due till next weekend.  Feeling pretty low this evening if AF does come we havent even gotten as far as we got the last time and this is definetely our 3rd and last go.  Trying to find PMA but it seems to have gone and cant find it at mo.


Sticky vibes and        and        to all


Lornax


----------



## faith25

Clare M - Welcome to the thread, how are you doing? x


----------



## marie10

Welcome Claire good luck on the 2ww
Dont go to bonkers   

Marie xx


----------



## Diddy16

Macgyver-I'm so sorry love. Words are futile at a time like this. Sending you loads of   . You and DH take care of each other and give yourself time.xx


----------



## Diddy16

I've been a bit of a nervous wreck since Thursday night as started 'spotting' TMI alert-It started on Thurs with a tiny bit of red on a liner, then when I wiped. Since then it's been all different colours from dark brown to bright pink/light pink/bright red/burgundy! As you can see have spent a lot of time analysing ! Since Thursday it's only been when I go to the loo and wipe. Nothing on the liners. Keep thinking AF is going to come every time I go to the loo but after about 3 wipes it's dry! I've got myself in such a state I've been unable to eat at times, shaking etc! I still have 5 days til OTD and am now 11dp2dt. We've spent the weekend in Yorkshire with DP's fam & friends who don't know so it's kept my mind occupied and had a lovely weekend.
Rang in sick for this week as can't handle work and people asking me why I've been off etc! I'm a nurse too on a very hard, heavy ward so not a good idea anyway to work!
So sorry for the 'me' post but I'm soooo scared it's not worked and don't know what to do next if it hasn't. So expensive and stressful don't know if I can go through this again. 

  to everyone.
xx


----------



## bestbean

Penpot Im so sorry  

Jbox again Im sorry to hear your news too    I certainly cant blame you for reaching for the ciggies, I have no idea how youve had the strength for so many attempts......dont make a habit of it though, it certainly wont help!

I hope 2011 brings you your dreams


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Awh, Mac - I'm so sorry    Sending                                              

Hope xoxo


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Penpot, I'm sorry for your news too   Sending       

Lorna, hang in there!! Easy to say, I'm sure. Do you like period drama's? Because whenever I need to distract myself and cheer myself up I hire Pride and Prejudice (the super long BBC version - think it was made circa 1997, the one with Collin Firth) - I can really recommend it. I play my favourite scenes over and over like a complete saddo, but it works - it really distracts me and lifts the old spirits


----------



## Kuki2010

Macgyver, I am so very sorry. I have been there know how it feels. Just take your time and care.. Get really stronger and than try again. But grief for your lost. Don't keep any tears back.. Not easy I know but once you grief properly you will feel so much better.  

Ladies who have got BFns, I am so sorry.. Bloody sucks.. Get stronger and try again when you have ltos of energy and positivity again..

Hopeandgrace, I love it.. Yes great idea. We are in Istanbul at the mo but bought lots of dvds.. So watching those to pass time to get to OTD.. I think I would definetly go mad if I did not do that. 

Diddy, could be implantation. Try not to worry.. Just get to OTD.. Iknow it is easy to said and done.. But honestly I know so many people bleeding heavely in the first 12 weeks of their pregnancy and giving birth to perfecly fine babies. So bleeding does not say much.. Just get to OTD and if it is BFP.. Than you will get your scan and find out where the bleeding coming from. At this point stressing does not do any good for us.. So try not to..    Are you testing on sat?

Love and luck to you all.. Kukixx


----------



## Penpot

Thank you all for your kind messages - really helps knowing that there people rooting for you/understand things out there. 


Mcgyver - so sorry hon, you must be devastated. Hope you feel better and stronger soon    


JBox - don't blame you (re ****)!


Good luck to all of you lovelies in waiting


Penpot x


----------



## Jess81

Morning Ladies, 
i know i said it was all over for us on friday because bleeding had started! i've convinced myself its over because when we get the call on friday after blood tests i won't be dissapointed because i already know!

well the bleeding has stopped so only bled for 3 days in total, i did everything we're not supposed to i.e HOT bath, Exersize, Cleaning blah blah!!! the only thing i didn't do was get blind drunk but that was only because i fell asleep before i had time to hit the bottle   !!! 

now this is so compleatly different to last time, i bled solidly for 14 day and now i am worried that if it has worked i have totally ruined it!!! 

has anyone else experienced this?? also do pregnancy tests really go out of date and if so what is it that doesn't work anymore it's not like its food is it!!! 

please can somone give me some advice this is really making me        

thanks

Jess


----------



## emmajane_hodgy

Can i just ask the BFP ladies ... What syptoms you had the week before your test date  

Thanks you xxxxx


----------



## JBox

jess
hi there luv.... listen to this... so i tested 2 x hpt on sat morning ( day 14), both bfn
so peeved off, went and bought a pack of **** ( something i havent done for 5.5 years, but after 2+ years of trying and a full year of fertility treatments, i had reached my tether....), smoked every one, drank diet coke, loads of coffee, went for a long power walk with the dog, ate loads of crap, stopped taking my progesterone and last night, after my saturday / sunday binge, i went to my accupuncturist who told me i must do a blood test coz she thinks i might be pregnant. do i beleive her? not really, how the hell does she know from testing my pulse  but.... i did go and do tests today, not coz i really think i am, but more coz i need the results in the system in order for me to continue onto my next cycle... 
but now i keep thinking, what if she is right? what if the hpts were wrong and i am actually preg and now i have smoked away my chances. what 
ridiculous i know
and stupid
and silly
and a majorly long shot
and waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to much of a miracle to be true and miracles dont happen to me... 
so
i know what you are going thro luv xxx


----------



## Jess81

Thanks JBOX, 
this journey really is S**T isn't it! on the other hand i suppose we are told not to do all these things but if we we're "normal pregnancies" then we wouldn't even know and we wouldn't be stopping all this stuff!!! 

ru going for your blood test? i have to go for mine on friday!! 

i will keep my fingers crossed for you 

thanks

Jess xx


----------



## Winterbreeze

Emmajane you don't really get symptoms any symtoms u do have are really down to the medication and I found everything dissapeared two day before on the day which freaked me out a bit. Symptoms of pregnancy often don't start until around week six / seven so try not to get hung up on symptoms. 
Jess as for your cleaning bath etc research shows that women that keep active and get on with things seem to have as much if not more success than those women that laze around and do nothing for two weeks. I got on with things after one days rest after egg transfer and it worked for me so try not to worry. Sound like implantation bleeding to me  just get on as normal xNO


----------



## JBox

thanks hon me for you too. 
i went this morning.... should get the results around 3ish, have asked hub to open them ( we get them thro an internet site) coz after what my accupuncturist said yesterday, i am way too nervous coz now i have a glimmer of hope again, even tho its probably what i already know...

i think the reason my period hasnt come yet, is totally physchological and phsycosamatic ( no idea how to spell either!) and as soon as i hear its a no then it will come in full force.....

sending hugs x


----------



## t-star

Emmajane - 5 or 6 days before my OTD I was convinced it was all over, I had pretty full on AF pains as well as a few sharp pains, and I really didn't think I could possibly be pg with those sort of pains. My boobs also stopped hurting that day too, they'd been sore since EC. I was really upset but got on with the next few days, the day before OTD I was really hot and bothered and felt sick just like I do the day before af. Again convinced it hadn't worked. Woke up on OTD terrified to do the test cos I couldn't face the horror of it being negative. I'd woken up feeling really hot and then realised that my boobs were sore again, took a deep breath did the test and nearly passed out when it was positive! 
I think you need to read what other ladies here are saying about the week running up to OTD, everyone is different, some people feel nothing at all, some people bleed, some people have terrible pre-af symptoms. You need to remember that we've all taken so much medication for weeks and our bodies are dealing with it however they can. Stay as positive as you can, get lots of rest and watch lots of comedy films or TV, laughter is the best way to get through it.
AFM - I'm now 6wks+4, and I barely feel pregnant at all, although am beginning to feel sick on and off throughout the day. 
I hope I've helped, good luck to all you ladies on the 2ww, thinking of you! xx


----------



## Winterbreeze

jbox as for the smoking this will not cause you not to become pregnant. Smoking does not stop implantation and pregnancy nor does it cause miscarriage so dont worry about that it will prob av done you good to relax a little. I work with women who smoke, drink excessively use heroin and that never stops them getting prenant so dont beat yourself up. 

Take Care xx


----------



## Jess81

thanks winter breeze, we we're so convinced it was over we told everyone it hasn't worked!!! we thought maybe it was implanation too but it was quite heavy in parts and i had some clotting. 

Jbox, let us know as soon as u get the results. 

Jess xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Ladies,

Forget about signs. They are caused by meds not pregnancy. The signs does nto star till very later after 6-7-8 weeks. So no sign is good sing. 

For bleeding lots of people bleed for 12 weeks of the pregnancy and have healthy babies. So bleeding doe snot mean it did not work. We just have to wait and bear it till OTD and get the blood test done. 

My second treatmetn I tested on OtD mornign it was BFN. Went to blood test and I was pregnant. yes I lost the baby before 8 weeks but nevertheless the blood test is a must or AF to arrive. I have friends who had found out they were 4 months pregnant but had 4 months periods. So anyhting and everything is possible. Every person and every pregnancy different..

Sorry not doing much personals but I am here at the back ground reading and interested in all of you..

Love and lots of luck.. Kukixx


----------



## Diddy16

JBOX-I've never been a 'proper' full time smoker but smoked occasionally when having a few drinks. I can totally understand what you mean though. On Friday I was planning what I would do when I get my BFN this Friday and I was thinking I'll go and buy a pkt of **** and smoke them all! Trouble is we're heading back to my famly in Devon for the weekend and I'll be stinking! They don't know anything about us having tx so not sure how I'll cope for the weekend as I'm pretty sure it's over for us.
Jess-I've had a couple of hot baths myself! I had one day after ET and then read I shouldn't have  . It's just so confusing. I've had a couple of clots too and have some discomfort down low today. Pretty sure it's over for us.
God luck to both of you for testing!   for BFP's! Sending   

Penpot-how you doing honey? So sorry about the result. Sending lots of   

xxxx


----------



## JBox

Diddy, it aint over til the fat lady sings.... and she aint singing til friday.... x


----------



## emmajane_hodgy

T star ... thank you for your message .. i feel up down up down i think this last week is going to be the hardest !!!

Iv had a few twinges in my belly which has really scared me !!  

I guess ill have to face facts i wont really know untill i take that pee test on test day!!! 

xxx


----------



## lianb

I think I've done the worst thing ever and tested this morning , 9dp3dt.
BFN
Just can't pick myself up and find a positive feeling, even though I know it's early.

Anyone got any good stories about testing early with BFN and it changing to BFP later??

Lianxxx


----------



## lorna71

Lianb,


Have a look below but I agree you have tested too early.


3 Day Transfer:

1dpt... Embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt... Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt... Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt... Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt... Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt... Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
8dpt... Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood

9dpt... More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt... More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt... HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT  if it is a sensitive enough one!!!

Hope this helps you and everyone and please keep away from the pee sticks!!!          


Lornaxx


----------



## lianb

Thanks Lorna !
I think I just needed someone to knock some sense into me .... stupid for testing so early  !! 

Good luck Friday (have I read your sig right ?)  

Lian xxxx


----------



## smw

hi just checking in with u all.im day 5pt of d2t.im off work at mo as im a nurse so dont want to do any heavy listing bt going mad.
penpot so sorry no words will help just spoil yourself.
you all talk about when ur af is due but i dont know as havnt had a regular period for 3 years and with my 2 failed iuis i bleed early so every twinge worries me  i normally get a bubbling feeling inside and bad spots before af and yesterday they both started.
tmi when i pee im getting a funny tingling sensation inside is this normal i dont think its a uti as it doesnt sting and im drinking loads.
u would think wid modern technology they would b able to do something to detect pregnancy before the 2ww. 
like ur all feeling the frustration and anger its such an emotional rollercoaster thinking of u all xx


----------



## Diddy16

Lian-you're very naughty for testing so early!   onthere way!   I completely understand why you did though!
Lorna-I see you have the same OTD as me! How you feeling? I'm pretty sure it's over for me but will keep plodding on til my BFN. DP and I have decided to test on Wed-14dp2dt.
xx


----------



## lorna71

Hi Diddy,


I wont be testing till Friday, as on friday I will only be 12dp 3dt so before that will be too early I think to get a good result.  I have clinic app at 10am for bHCG testing and we havent decided about doing a HPT before we go or not.  Not really thought that far ahead as last time AF came before we got to that point and had AF twinges and feelings all yesterday and today.


Nothing wrong in you testing on Wed as you will be 14 days then fingers crossed for you          


xx


----------



## pinks79

hi all 
just got back from work -- i was dreading it but was actually enjoyed the distraction wasnt looking up every twinge 
-- i know its hard and we all do it but we have to try not too look into our symptoms too much -- u will never knw 100% till testing day --  i knw il be worse in my 2nd week so need to give myself the same advice   
positive thoughts to u all- goodluck to testers

goodluck for 3 jbox xx


----------



## JBox

A BFN for me again oh what a surprise. Double torture and double the pain am truely ad totally down and out


----------



## pinks79

so so sorry jbox


----------



## Jess81

So sorry Jbox BIG   for you xxx


----------



## bestbean

Im so sorry JBox


----------



## lianb

Am so sorry JBox   
xx


----------



## lorna71

Jbox


Thinking of you I am so sorry that BFN hurts so much does't it.  Be good to yourself, cry ball scream and get it all out.          to you.


lornax


----------



## marie10

So sorry JBox my thoughts are with you hunni    life is so cruel sometimes        

Pinks...Im so glad you had a good day at work just don't over do it hun.  
Lorna...Im sending the       around to you   

Diddy..... good luck for wednesday  

Hello to everybody I havent mentioned its just a quickie post im trying to cook dinner b4 dh gets in so he does'nt have to.

AFM...I got the call today from my GP with the results of my blood test it was positve which I thought it might be after doing 4 hpt's but they didnt give me a hcg level they will only do that with a wee wee sample and only if there is a problem so im thinking about paying to get one done privately what do you think??

Marie xx


----------



## lorna71

Hi Marie


I would pay to get it done if you can if only to settle your fears.  However the best way to measure bHCG is via blood test so I dont know why they would want to do it from pee.  However your bHCg is supposed to double every 48hrs so by getting a level there is no guarantee that it will increase, you don't really want to be paying every few days to get it done lol!!!!!


Why hasn't your clinic done it?


I def dont need the        , I am due to go to clinic on Fri am for my blood test to confirm positive or negative but was just wondering if I should do a HPT that am before I go that was all.


lornaxx


----------



## marie10

Lorna...Thanks hunni im not sure why they didnt offer the blood test they didnt even mention it the consultant just said do a pregnancy test on the 18th hmmm so confusing lol
Sorry I misread your post re: testing hun its up to you I probably would but because thats the only way that ive ever tested before with a HPT and I wouldn't be able to control myself    Im sure you will make the right decision good luck      

Marie xx


----------



## jimjam183

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all hanging in there!

Jbox:- I feel your pain! Big hugs!! My BFN was confirmed today aswell. I think it's sunk in since doing hpt over the weekend. Been out for a long lunch with my girly friends and had some prosecco. Yum! But no consolation. Planning a sunny cheap week away in June (ages away but we just can't afford anything as just p*++*d away £10k on our first ivf!!! At least there will be something to look forward to! 

This has really knocked my confidence! Can I have some positive stories from you?

Has FET worked for anyone?  We have 3 frosties to try again with in jan. 

Has anyone had success despite immune issues?

Lots and lots of luck to you all!!! 

Jimjam xxx


----------



## lorna71

Marie


Did you do it via NHS or private - if private then it defo should be part of the cost?  If NHS call clinic and tell them of positive HPT and ask for a blood test - all they can say is no!!  N having worked for the NHS for many years they do lots of tests they dont have to so one wee blood test wont  break the back!!!


The reason I dont need the          is I dont think for a minute Ill get to that stage as AF came before then the last time and I dont have much confidence of lasting till Friday without it coming!!!  Altho trying to keep the old      up lol.  It aint over till the fat lady sings.....think it might need ot be a will smith night on the dvd and Independence Day just so I can here him say it lol


Lornax


----------



## marie10

Jimjam...Hugs coming your way hunni, I just read your signiture and you have the same as me (pof) Premature ovarian failure, its so tough with this because not only have we have to deal with the fact that we need ivf, we have to go down the donor route life is so cruel, thank god for all the lovely ladies that either donate and the ladies that share,do you have immune issues?? This is my 4th ivf and I got a bfp im just praying that it stays with me im 37 and I feel as though this may be my last chance, just try to keep positive hun.

Marie xx


----------



## pinks79

so sorry jimjam     gdluck in jan and have a gd break june something nice to look 4ward too


----------



## marie10

Lorna..I don't understand why they wont do it its crazy but tbh as long as i keep testing positive on the hpt's then I guess I will have to wait until I get a scan on the 9th dec.
This was our NHS funded cycle.

Mariexx


----------



## JBox

My husband just told me I'm being way too dramatic coz I said I wanted some time on my own. Can't stop crying and crying and crying and don't even have the support from him anymore


----------



## pinks79

jbox just do what u need to do for u hun -- im sure ur husband wants to be there for you but they just dont understand the emotional side -- take care of urself -- thinking of u


----------



## smw

so sorry jbox its so hard u prepare for the neg results but still it feels like ur insides are ripped out.
your dh prob just feels hurt to but being a man he doesnt know wot to say or do xx thinking of u xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Jbox, mand are crap dealing with it and us at this awful time. It is normal. You just cry away and don't think about what he says.. Just be selfish in every sense. Sending you gigantic hugs over 2,2k miles.      

Marie, you might as well wait for the scan. HCG is very so important at the start of the pregnancy. As the days goes by the importance and numbers does not mean that much. Just stay positive for its being nice and healthy.. Now more waiting till 2nd dec..    

Lorna, not every private clinics offer the test.. LWC does not.. If there is history of m/c etc.. it is so voluable to have it done I think. All piece of mind to stop stressing about it. 

Although ladies once you get over to positivity. You just can not stop stressing till that baby comes into your arms all healthy. For us it was the case.. 11 months of torcher.. I relaxed when I hold her in my arms and she was tested and confirm she was perfect.. Wishing you all to experience the most amazing feeling in the whole world.. DD is going to be 3 in a couple of weeks and every time I look at her I still can not believe she is actually mine..

Love. Kukixx


----------



## faith25

Hello MARIE - I must say thats a bit rubbish of your clinic!  But don't forget your digital HPT moved on from 1-2 weeks to 2-3 weeks so your HCG must be increasing.  I had my first day back at work today and am now exhausted, its taken it out on me.  Off for a bit of sofa surfing   xx


----------



## Diddy16

JBOX and Jimjm-sending you massive    girls. I'm so sorry, words are not enough.

I'm really beginning to despair now. Burst into tears coming out of Tesco and have kept doing so since. DP is telling me to keep the faith but I know how it feels. Bleeding still not full on yet but more than the last 4 days and have low abdo pains just like AF only not so painful. The same feeling though. The clinic told me that because of the meds AF would be lighter so think it's here.
Finding it so hard to stay    now.   I'm trying to prepare myself for the worst but know I'll just go to pieces.
xx


----------



## jimjam183

Thanks Diddy, and my fingers are crossed for you.... Its a really tough time I know, and 2ww does take it out of you. Try and treat yourself for now and do things that make you feel good. Little steps!

Jbox: Men are different in handling things, just take all the space you need to grieve.... I'm sure he'll come round.
After et my husband tactlessly said the following: 'Look... with this IVF you've been given top grade ingredients from 'waitrose' from my sperm and the donor eggs. If the buns don't rise, it'll be down to the 'defective oven'! We both laughed at the time but it did hit a nerve with me!
That little quote has gone in 'the book' ...... but bless him, he's devastated for me and now totally regrets saying something so silly!
I know in my heart of hearts he doesn't mean it, he was just making light of a horrible situation!

My point is, our DHs love us for sure, they are, in the end still silly boys who can't express themselves well!
Give yourself some time to heal. Then try to spend some time enjoying eachother and your family.

We are all here for eachother for support... and we all seem to understand what eachother go through.
Its ok to still cry.... I've had to ask people to stop being nice to me as it just sets me off again!!! LOL!

XXX


----------



## abike78

Good Evening Ladies.

I hope you don't mind me joining in your posts, but feel that I could benefit from some moral support as of tomorrow.

DH and I are having ET tomorrow and from what you can see from my sign off below, this is our best cycle so far!  It is our 3rd attempt and we have changed clinics as we did not feel that we were being properly assessed etc.

Since we have swapped clinics, things have gone so well!  We could only dream that one day we would get to blastocyst stage and here we are with 8 lovely blastos and 2 other little ones, just lagging behind slightly.

After long consideration, we have decided to have 2 blastos put back tomorrow and hope that it all goes well.

I was hoping that maybe you lovely ladies could offer me some advice on relaxation for ET.  I am always so blumon tense when I have smears and find they really hurt.....

My heart goes out to you ladies that have recently experienced BFN's and to all you ladies that have just resulted in BFP's.. Congratulations......

I look forward to reading your posts.

Thanks guys

Nicky

xxx


----------



## Diddy16

Nicky-I can only tell you about my own experience of my one ET. I hate smear tests and wasn't looking forward to it cos in all the paperwork it said it would e like a smear. They were so gentle and I didn't feel any discomfort from the speculum going in and nothing from the actual transfer. It was such a lovely thing happening too I was just excited and emotional to have got that far.
So don't worry about it hun. It'll be fine!
xx


----------



## Nix01

Hi all. 

Very sorry for all those BFN lots of      's to you all.

Nicky - At my clinic I really didn't feel a thing!  I always get a little tense during a smear and always feel it alot but really didn't have any discomfort with the ET and it was my first experience so was very nervous!  It might have been that I was concentrating so hard on my very full bladder that took my mind off it though!!  

Good luck to all still to test. Lots of love and      .

xx


----------



## spangleygirl

]Hi girls, I'm new to this thread...been on boards before but different location
Very very anxious ...OTD today-day 15, on* 5th cycle*, ...*FAINT positive*       ,on very sensitive 10miu HCG strip test, seen on Monday-day 14 (yesterday, following some pinkish pessary staining on saturday-day 10) - usually don' test early this was the only reason I did, Been in tears since wed.   *desperate *for sibling for our beautiful miracle DD- from our second cycle of IVF. This cycle was FET from previous ICSI in AUG/Sept egg share. Blood test at clinc this am, followed by counselling.
HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
thank you. SPG
 ****very very good luck to all those still waiting, and big cuddles to those that sadly need it.xxx****


----------



## 40Shortee

Morning everyone,

Firstly, bigs hugs to those who have got BFNs over the last few days   it's a cruel world sometimes but we should never give up.  Take some time out and be kind to yourselves xx don't give up the fight to be a mummy  

Secondly, hello to all the newbies on the site! Hope the dreaded 2ww is not driving you too  

I am 12dp3dt so blood test on Thursday morning.  Having stomach cramps one minute, then twinges then nothing at all - who knows what is going on down there!!   at the end of yesterday I was in tears (just stress I suppose) but this morning I feel quite level headed. I know one thing, I'll be glad to stop these flippen bum bullets although they seem to have become a way of life now  

Since my naughty early HPT on day 9, I have resisted to test again.  I am just going to be good and wait until Thursday - don't want to be threatened with the    again.

Anyway, two more sleeps for me and at least I will know either way. 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## lorna71

Morning all, good luck to all the today testers.      


AFM - Had a rotten night one of the dogs not well, so up and down all night with her and not feeling too well myself.  


Had indian last night which didnt sit to well so was up and down to the loo overnight a number of times - tmi alert - at 4am when I wiped there was a tiny amount of spotting - I mean miniscule but it has been there everytime since - I have been so upset - this is how AF normally starts and it was how AF started before OTD during last IVF.  Tummy sore with crampy pains but not sure if it is AF ones or cause Ive had a dodgy gut.


I havent tested this am as a check as I was up and down to loo overnight so wouldnt be concentrated.            that I make it to OTD.


xx


----------



## Diddy16

Thanks everyone for your kind words but I'm 99% sure it's all over for us. The AF pains/dull ache continued all night and is still there this morning. Didn't get much sleep as it was horrible. Lots more blood when I go to loo and some on the pad now. The pains just seem to be tormenting me as if the bleeding wasn't enough. And the fact that I had 'spotting' that didn't come to anything for 3 days got my hopes up again only to be crushed. DP had to get up at 5.30 to drive up North for a day of meetings and said he's going to try and rush home early. Can't stop crying-look like I've been punched in the eyes and have a splitting headache. Afraid of being by myself, feel so miserable. I wish I'd told my mum about tx-think I'll tell her when I go home at the weekend. Don't want to tell her on the phone cos it'll only upset her. 
Feels like my world has fallen apart and I'm so scared about the future now. Don't know if I can go through this again and time is not on our side. Just feel like running away.
So sorry for being miserable.


----------



## rachel petch

Hi girlies, sorry not been on for a while, this 2ww is flippin driving me   i am 6dpt 3d on fet, my hair is mad greasy, boobies a little tingly, twinges, weird heavy feeling right in "my fluff" LOL!! Sorry TMI!!. And getting up at least 3 times in the night, I was pg in may and all these symptoms are v similar if not the same so im keeping as  as poss. Had my nails done yesterday and tret my saelf to some retail therapy yesterday, and acupuncture this afternoon!!!! Im keeping an eye on everyones progress, and my heart goes out to all you girls with bfn and all todays testers get  bfp!! Girls keep going i know its hard but we are all extremely strong women, else we would nt be doing it in the 1st place!!!! Good luck to everyone!!! xxxxx


----------



## bestbean

Diddy Im so sorry    Please try and take some comfort from the girls who have stories of bleeding and still getting a BFP, these are all true and there is no reason you couldnt be one of those girls that has that story, to tell other people stuggling later on.


----------



## emmajane_hodgy

Im on my 2nd week of the wait and my word i think there is steam coming out of my ears im thinking that much ! 

Im also scared to death about test day !! but i know things can go not the way we like ... which that scares me  

I hope everyone is well


----------



## JBox

DIDDY, 
i am so so so so so so sorry darling, but please dont give up yet... this is only your first go, and i know you have this mad notion that you are too old or something ridiculous like that, but YOU ARE NOT... you are just starting out your journey, and well, you might have some bumps along the way, but i am sure you will get there ( saying that to myself as well as to you!)
enjoy weekend with family and i would tell your mum, coz she probably will be a support. 
x


----------



## HellyS

Diddy    So sorry to read your news honey   

A BFN for me too    Started spotting on Saturday, went for blood test yesterday and it came back with an HCG of 7.  Full AF arrived this morning.  Very sad   

Good luck to you all still on the rollercoaster


----------



## bestbean

for you Helly, Im sorry it didn't work this time for you, AF is like adding insult to injury, I hope your ok and thinking of you


----------



## pinks79

sorry to all those that got bfns today - big hugs to you all   

fed up of bloated belly  -- even got asked if i was pregnant today -- was not amused -- only 5 days into my 2 week wait 

hope everyone is having a stressfree day 

xx


----------



## emmajane_hodgy

yeh pinks im with you on the ploated belly non of my pants fit me so im on leggings and jumpers ! 

im 10 days in my 2ww and feeling so scared for the results now its been pondering in my head all day im suprized iv not had steam out of my ears lol 

xxx


----------



## KentishCat

Hi ladies  

Is it okay if I join you?

I had my ET yesterday, I had one blast transfered my OTD is 3rd December...   This is my first ICSI cycle. 

I'm trying to stay positive but it's so hard I worry about every little thing, it's already driving me mad arrrrgghhhhh my emotions are all over the place   

Sending you all      and   

Kentishcat xxxxxx


----------



## emmajane_hodgy

welcome kentishcat   

i know how ya feel im going out of my head  

this week is going way to slow too !! time just drags !! 

xxxx


----------



## tiggerbounce

Emmajane - you are doing so well.  Keep telling yourself you are pregnant, that was previously keeping my PMA up.
xx


----------



## pinks79

work trousers just fit lol   
just think emmajane u r over the long stint - only few days to go-  probably the hardest few days -fingers crossed for you   

welcome to the madness kentishcat81  

xxx


----------



## emmajane_hodgy

awww thank you tigger means a lot !!!!    

I cant beleive how hard this is !! 

xxxx


----------



## emmajane_hodgy

im thinking of testing on sunday which it will be 15 days since trasnsfer is it ok to test then do you rekon ? my hospital have told me to test on the 30th which is a week today !!! and i dont think i can last that long ! 

why do some clinics give longer otd 's ??

xxx


----------



## smw

i think if you test early you just need to remind yourself if its negative it may be to early on but its so hard to pick yourself after.
my embie is 7 days old today and its been 6 days post transfer im going mad like you all why does time drag when your waiting,im trying to stay positive but my mind just cant imagine a positive test im becoming scared and test day is so far away.
pink and emma jayne my stomach has de bloated and iv lost a couple of pounds as well but now worried is this normal.
iv been signed of sick til nxt wk as im in agony with really bad back pain and im not sleeping aaaaaaaa. spots are really bad as well wich i always get before af x


----------



## pinks79

my clinic tod me to test 14 days after transfer -- couldnt do this for 3 weeks  

smw - i didnt bloat last time so not sure hun


----------



## emmajane_hodgy

pinks thats why im thinking of testing early than they have said because its gotta give the right reading as other ladies have had ET at same time as me and have been given 27th to test , so i think it will be a true reading   its a gooden xxx


----------



## lorna71

HI Ladies,


I go for blood test on Friday which will be 14 days from EC but only 12 days from ET.  It was a 3 day transfer so by following the guidelines its still to early for me to test as only 8dpt today.  However desperate to test as been spotting all day when I wipe (soz TMI).  Once it was def red and more like AF.  My tummy has been real crammpy but not sure it is because Ive been up at the loo with sore guts overnight after indian meal.  I am terrified that AF on the way and next time I look it will be here.


Sorry for the me post feeling very down tonight that AF is on her way and we have failed for our last time.


Lornax


----------



## Diddy16

HellyS-I'm so sorry hun that you got a BFN. Sending you loads of   . 

I think we are going to test this evening cos DP will be with me all night so I can have lots of cuddles. I know it should be done in the morning but I can do another one then and then on Friday for the clinic. Although I know it's pointless now as AF is definately here. The pain is getting to me now as I've had it since yesterday morning and, as well as the constant dull ache I'm having sharp pains every 10 mins or so. Starting to think I may have had an early m/c. Does anyone know if this could have happened/be happening? It's only cos I had the small amount of spotting for 3 days a lot of which was pink/brown before AF arrived.
JBOX-thanks love for your words. I know I will feel better in a few days when AF finishes-as you all know it's not a great time anyway. I normally feel very gloomy and emotional at AF time! We will plan something but I need to get over this first. I'm just scared of the thought of going through this again at the mo. You ladies are so brave, I hope I can be as strong.

Kentishcat-welcome to the    2 ww! I hope things work out for you!

Emmajane-I agree with Tigger. Enjoy being PUPO hun, that should get you through but I know it's hard. My OTD is 16dp2dt and it is a long time-I planned to test 14d, not that it's applicable to me anymore. Chin up and stay   

Lorna-try and stay calm hun. It may not come to anything. Sending you lots of    and    AF stays away! Big   -I know how you're feeling right now.xx

Massive    to everyone-you're all amazing!
xx


----------



## abike78

Hi Ladies

Been for ET today, had 2 lovely 3BB Blastos put back.....  So I am too now on the dreaded 2ww.  I will catch up on personals later, but I am already doing my own head in and it has only been 4 hours!!!

Can someone tell me when implanatation is supposed to happen on a 5 day blastocyst?

Thanks

Nicky

xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good eveining ladies,
It is my day 8th3dtransfer. I am going to test tomorrow morning. If I have a healthy pregnancy I should have a faint line. Will be day9.. Today my body should be producing some hormons already. I can not wait any longer.. Bloodtest on saturday. Will get done does not matter what I will get done anyways.
A 3day transfer the testing day should be 12 days counting after the day of transfer. It is madness for clinics to ask for 14 days or more.. that's why most of ladies getting their AFs before testing day.. I will never understand this.. They want to make sure one way or another to have a certain negative or positive.
HellyS, no words can make it better. Take your time and grieve. And get stronger to try again. Whole thing sucks.. 
Anybody testing soon, wishing you lots of luck.
Kukixx


----------



## faith25

Congratulations ABIKE on becoming PUPO!! XX


----------



## samie-lou90

hello ladies im on my 2ww wait now my test date is the 3rd december is this the right place to be on as im very confused


----------



## KentishCat

Abike - I think implantation happens between day 2 - 4 after ET with a blast  

Welcome Samie lou you're in the right place, my test date is also the 3rd December! Sending you lots of    and


----------



## lianb

Hi emmaJane,

I think we are around the same time (I'm 10dp3dt) and I've been told to test on Saturday morning. ( not that I waited , but I only got myself upset and told off by all you lovely sensible souls on here) 
Sort of assuming youu had your Pregnyl shot last thursday (?) so should be well out of your system by saturday, so can't see why you wouldn't test then ?
whatever you decide I'm really really hoping for you!

Lian xx


----------



## abike78

Hi Kentish Cat and Samie Lou

We seem to be testing on the same day!!!  It would be nice to be able to have some 2ww buddies...

How did your ET's go and how many and what grades did you have?  i do not understand the grading to be honest. 

Thanks

Nicky

xx


----------



## KentishCat

Abike - My ET went well apart from my muscles kept pushing the speculum out (I have strong pelvic floor muscles) and my cervix is narrow they had to use a very fine needle to do the ET. I found it very painful, but feel fine now after egg collection I was in pain for 3 days after!

We had two very good quality embryos, and 4 average quality, and 3 low quality (I'm not sure of the grading either) and two didn't survive   They said 3 or 4 would be good enough to freeze.


----------



## abike78

Hi Kentish

I was exactly the same with the speculum!  I really do not like those things.  Fantastic news on your embiees.  How many days since EC.  I was still in a little bit of pain this morning from EC and it did not help that I was in desperate need for a wee!!

I am trying to make a ticker, but am having problems.  Can you assist me please?
xx


----------



## KentishCat

My EC was last Wed the 17th Nov, I wish the ET was done under sedation!

Are you using Lilypie? Are you having trouble copying/pasting the code?

Your signature might be too long!


----------



## abike78

No it seems to be that I can't get the days right.  I am probably being a little stupid to be honest.  I can't say the amount of days to testing.  Yes using Lilypie


----------



## KentishCat

You need to use the _count to an event_ setting? I made the mistake of putting the year 2011 not 2010 lol


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,
Drunk lots of water last nite and went to sleep about 11pm after my Zita West CD. Got up at 4am bursting for a wee. And thought this is it lets do it. And in less than a min. There was a very very very faint line. On cheap boots hpt. So I am hopeful today. And very happy but courtious. With my twins day8 line was faint but day9 line was a bit better than todays got to say. but of course there were two of them there than.. I will test tomorrow morning. Hoping for a stronger line. Saturday blood test will show if hormons are heathy level. My M/c was 51 hcg. I would like it for it to be well over 110 or so.. And I think I will get another hcg test done on monday tos ee if doubling. With m/c it was doubling so nicely but I ended up m/c anyway. The worry does not stop. With line it is just a torching of journey gets even worse. 
Nevermind ladies..Not knowing if there are two or three makes it difficult to relax. If there is one in there and there is faint line on day9 I will be really happy with. Cos for singleton it is very early. But if both taken cos it seems the pains like when I had my twins. Twinges are on left and right. Makes me worry there are two but unhealthy darlings in there.. 
I can analyse this to death no problem. Sorry ladies..Another thing about my body everybody is different. My hormons does not come quick very slow process. Some ladies this happens so very quickly..
Over all. I am so very happy but very nervous at the same time. Roll on tomorrow's testing.. And please be a better line..
Wishing lots of luck who are testing today.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## rachel petch

Kuku, wen i tested last time id drank lots of water the night before i tested and i woke up at 4 for a wee, and lo and behold a faint line, did another test about 4 hrs later (no more water or wee s) and the line was much darker!!!! When i spoke to the nurses at the clinic they said you could get a false negative, but not a false positive..... if theres hcg there then its there, but if u test too early then a neg result could be poss!! Good luck!!! xxx


----------



## emmajane_hodgy

hiya lianb 

Yeh i had my ET on the 13th the same day as you and it was a 3 day transfer !! 

Its madness that my clinic wants me to wait till the 30th which no way im doing !! im thinking of testing sunday but sat sounds really good too lol . 

wishing ya lots of luck    xxxx


----------



## spangleygirl

Hi all, I posted for the first time yesterday, after having a hellish week of lots of tears, a faint positive and spotting day 10, 8dp2dt on Saturday evening( usually wouldn't test until test day, but spotting had me worried), and then day 14, 12dpt, on Monday - very faint line on sensitive test strip. We went for our blood test yesterday, day 15, 13dpt, fearing the worst - a chemical pg, or mc.
When the nurse called with our results, yesterday afternoon,fistly she said It was good news, then your pregnant... she said my levels were very high...I said your joking me?..She went on to say no, they are 302.6!!!!!!!!!! - OMG. It just shows how this process can at a spilt second and how you really just don't know. I was convinced it was all over for us, and am still in . I have miscarried before on our first , and believe I may have done on our last but can't prove it, since I was away and had no blood test. ( had a lot of cramps for 2-3 days followed by lots of heavy clotted blood). I have a 2.5 yr old from 2nd cycle, and desperately want this PG to stay for her, as well as us.

I am scared of twins too, for many reasons due to health implications mostly. Still taking a day at a time, and trying to only think I'm pregnant ..which was the goal.

Just wanted to offer some hope to all those here who are fearing the worst. I know it can go either of two ways, and it hurts like hell when it's not the way you hope and dream of. I've been there me, this is my 5 th cycle of IVF/ICSI/FET, and 6th fertility treatment, including IUI before we commenced IVF.

Our cycle this time was the result of previously ICSI'd embies frozen from our Aug/Sept cycle of this year. We had 3 left, all three thawed, (we lost 9 frosties last Sept in one cycle  ), and we had two put back. One 4 cell one 6 cell.

My heart particularly goes out to Diddy and Lorna but also to many of you who are going through this hell or desperation.

Good luck to all the first timers on this road..it's very hard, especially when you don't know what to expect, and your hopes are to be that close to perhaps being PG for the first time in ttc. 
Love and baby dust to those waiting their outcome.
Kuki- I have read your posts with interest especially about your twin pg you which sadly you lost one, but also how your feeling right now so early on. Fingers crossed. You sound just as terrified as I was!

Sorry not had chance to read all, will try and read and catch up with everyone, to familiarise myself.
Can someone tell me what PUPO means??!!

Positive vibes everyone. XXX please stay our precious miracle bundles. xxSPG xx

Why does my text save with all this size of font stuff in it, which i then have to edit out after posting?


----------



## kad0111

Hi ladies...
Sorry for not being so quiet. I had bad news... Got a BFP last friday but lost it last sunday. devasted and so down and upset... won't be logging in... but hopefully on our next treatment...
thank you all for your support....

love,

kad


----------



## spangleygirl

Kad, so very sorry. ((((((((((((((((((  ))))))))))))))
Newbie to boards, SPG.x


----------



## emmajane_hodgy

cam i just ask a question how early have people tested and got a positive ?? thanks


----------



## marie10

Hi Emma I tested the night before hun but only becauase dh was to be at work otd at 6am and just incase it was neg I had a bit of time to let it sink in before i was on my own and I got a BFP xxx

Good luck with your test       

Marie xx


----------



## samie-lou90

morning ladies 

hello abike78 and kentish cat yep roll on 3rd december loool i used to test early all the time i did that before because i was feeling really sick and that all tests were BFN .... then i had one test left so on the day my period was due i though sod it do a test and wow its was BFP i found that out on the 1st then on the 5th nov i started bleeding so i had only known for 4 days  i was 4 weeks and 4 days the nurse said it was classed as a late period because it was a very early miscarriage .... i asked if i was going to ovulate and she said i would dead on 14 days later i ovuated so up to the bedroom it was ... ive got all my fingers and toes crossed for everyone but if u can wait til the day ur period is actually due or the date you have been given to test i know its hard but all the negatives i was getting i nearly just gave up until i got the BFP so if u can wait it out then wait it out but get on with ur lives im off work as i was off for my previous pregnancy cos i was being sick so early im back on the 2nd and my test date is the 3rd im hoping we all get the BFP's we want because xmas ill be flying lol 

all my love and luck ladies xxx


----------



## Diddy16

So sorry Kad! Sending you big   xx

Just wanted to say thanks girls-you've all helped me so much through this tx rollercoaster. I guess the only thing I can think now is that I can get my physio and rehab of my knee back on track. Not done anything for 3 weeks so it will be hard but need to concentrate on recovery of that and sorting my hip problems out. Physio booked for tomo and I know he'll tell me off for not doing anything so I guess I'll have to explain why. Then have my physio lower limb class so that should perk me up a bit.
Thinking of going for a massage too.
Have a good day everyone!
  
xx


----------



## No3?

27th November:ICSI
New to this board.  Not long to go but going crazy waiting.  I have no symptoms so am already a bit upset.  Last time I had ICSI and got pregnant I could really feel it, although ended in miscarriage.  This time, no sore boobs or anything!  My skin has broken out though so maybe that's sign!  Ah, the two week wait is bad, especially the last couple of days! x


----------



## samie-lou90

hello caroline 

when i was first pg i had bad skin and stomach cramps no sickness or sore boobs the second time i had itchy boobs and nausea so every pg is different ......... i was very negative the 2nd time thinking my af was coming but i was infact pg 
ur boobs may not be sore but infact itch sometimes x hope this helps my love


----------



## No3?

Thanks Samie-Lou, I guess all I can do it wait!  I feel like I do a lot waiting, that's IVF for you!  x


----------



## abike78

Hi Guys

I do not think I can catch up on personals until later on tonight, but I just wanted to say that I feel for all of you that are nearing the end of your 2ww.  I only started mine yesterday and already I am driving myself mad!  Crazy I know......

Even though we have been here before, I have never experienced this dull ache that I have currently got today, but then again we have never been as lucky to get to such a stage before.

Did anyone else experience any funny twinges so soon after ET?  And is this normal?

I will post some more personals later, but just wanted to say that I know exactly how you feel and the pressure of the great unknown is awful!!!

xxx


----------



## bestbean

Hi Ladies 

Not been on for a while but keeping up to date with the updates.  Ho to all the new girls and good luck on the 2ww

Spangleygirl - PUPO is Pregnant until Proven Otherwise, I think its the only enjoyable thing that you have on the horrible 2ww

Emma, I can see that you're really struggling with the 2ww and its driving you nuts, I understand you can test a few days early but as the other girls have been saying, it really is best to wait until your OTD.  The earlier you test the more likely a BFN is likely to show because your levels wont be high enough to register, and why upset yourself unnecessarily?  As I was told, if you test early and its a BFN you'll be so upset but you'll still test again on the OTD to check, if you get a BFP, you'll be so pleased but I bet you wouldn't believe it and do the test again on the OTD anyway.  I would suggest keep away from the pee sticks, you've done so well up to now


----------



## lianb

Hi abike78,

I had a dull lower ache from pretty much in the car on the way home until about 7dpt !!

I'm 10dpt now with DPO saturday . I was so excited , but now I feel terrified !   

We got a letter this morning saying our 4 'spares' hadn't made it to freezing, and i'm now so scared that the 2 on board won't haven't made it either !! Anyone have any positive stories on the subject to stop me from driving myself and DH    

Lian xx


----------



## Nix01

AAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!                  

Was doing so well. Really chuffed as got to day 31 of my cycle with no bleeding or anything (AF usually day 29) and now have spotting today. TMI alert:  I went to loo and had a tiny amount of brown type discharge on pants and cryed, same again an hour later.  Another hour later nothing on pants but a tiny amount when I wiped. Now almost everytime I go there is ever such a small amount of the stuff but no proper bleeding!! Only 2 full days left till testing and now I am a nervous wreck! I know drugs mess up your cycle and also some people get spotting but now so worried just wanted reassurance or advice.  So sorry it's a me post but I am going outta my mind. xx


----------



## 40Shortee

Evening all!

Test day for me tomorrow - blood test at 8.30 am.  I am convinced it hasn't worked as I did a First Response hpt yesterday and it was negative.  I'm assuming it's right as you can test up to 6 days early with those.

Anyway, good luck to all those who are testing soon and   to those who have had BFNs.  

SF x


----------



## newchance

Hello everyone!

Just a quick update as I'm writing in my mobile.  Had my icsi on 10/11 and had 3 blasts transfered. I knew I was pregnant from the first day! On day 10, did the first HTP which came positive, a really strong line. At day 13,it was still there. Today had the HCG test, 14 days after transfer and came out with 1.999! OMG!!! Is it to High?.

I'm just confused and scared with this rollercoast  

Good luck for all.

Love xxxxxxxx


----------



## abike78

Good evening ladies

newchance:  Wow, 3 transferred.  I thought that I was brave having 2 blastocysts transferred..  Congratulations for your BFP. xxx

Shorteefortee:  Good luck for tomorrow.  I really hope that we see a surge in HCG. xx

Nix01:  Sorry to see that you are not feeling very positive right now.  I am sorry I can't offer your any reassurance, but I just wanted to let you know that I was thinking of you.  It is so hard.... xx

Lian:  Thanks so much for replying to me.  Not long for you now to do you testing?  When are you going to do it? xxx

Thanks to everyone for their kind messages. 

x


----------



## marie10

Newchance....  Wow  wow  wow  3 blasts hun congrats on your  I would say that there is a high chance of more than 1 bubba in there   
I have put this link on here for you have a look and see what you think good luck.
http://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm
Lots of love

Marie  x x x let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Nix01

abike78.  Thanks for your reply. It hasn't got any worse so hoping thats good. Only 2 more days to wait!! Best of luck with your 2ww.    xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,
Newchance, there will be defo 2+ babies in there. Wonderful news!!!
For you I am hoping there are 2 beautiflu healthy dear darlings..

AFM, today my day10 and the line came quickly and a lot stronger than yesterday. I think we did it this time. Still can not believe it. Saturday will be day 12 blood test will give an indication if there is one or two and if any of them healthy.. Can not wait..
Will carry on with testing till saturday morning. I ran out Boots own hpts. I have bought 2 one pounder testers for tomorrow and saturday. So let's see what kind of line I will get from them.

Love and luck to you all  of you.. Kukixx


----------



## newchance

Tks Marie,

I'm not sure if I was brave or weak to agree to transfer 3 blasts, i had 4 experiences before and thought this wouldn't work as never did. The embryologist came to me at the day of ET and said -' Ive got a good news, we have 8 good embies and you can transfer 3.'They suggested and I could have said NO... But I was so scared to say so and feel guilty after if it didn't work again  
Now I'm just praying to be only twins but I'm getting strong to accept what God reserved to me   

Good luck for everyone  xxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

NewChance, you will be fine. As long as they are healthy that's all it matters. Yes will be hard work but it will be fine. 
Kukixx


----------



## pinks79

ah congrats newchance and everyone else that got BFP   
hope everyone testing today got good news   for u all 

well ive reached day 7 and not gone   yet -- just wish i could test today -- sssooo hard not knowing 
   to u all  xx


----------



## lianb

hi Abike , i'm testing on saturday, but the wait is driving me nuts !!!!  

I tested last Monday     and got a BFN, but then I had the sense knocked into me by the fab people on this thread telling me it was wayyyyyyyyyyyy too early and not to be daft !!  


Pinks, try and stay sane honey, I know it's a bloody awful 2 weeks , but I gave the spare pee stick to DH to stop me from being tempted !!!!   

congrats Newchance !! I'd get pricing at least double buggies  if I were you !!    

Lian x


----------



## KentishCat

Wow congratulations Newchance   

Kad -    

Good luck to everyone testing today   

The 2ww is the worst part of tx, I had my transfer on Monday and it's already driving my crazy arrrrgghhhh!


----------



## abike78

Kentishcat:

I know exactly what you are saying.  I had a cry this morning to DH, saying I have got belly ache and this means that is has not worked blah blah blah... Now I feel a little silly as the clinic said that it is normal to feel cramping, especially when you have had a good number of eggs.....

xxx


----------



## smw

congrats to those who had bfp.
im half way through today but loosing positive thoughts keep stomach cramps no implantation bleed just dont feel its worked xxxxxxx
good luck to all those testing in next few days.
p.s stupid question but when they say test in 14 days do they class day 1 as the day you have egg reimplanted?


----------



## juicylucy72

Hi,

Just wanted to tell everyone (although no surprise really) but its a BFN for us.

Wishing you all lots of luck and success and hope you all get the results you so truly deserve.

Lucy
XXXX


----------



## samie-lou90

juicy lucy - sorry to hear hun (*hugs*) 

good luck to everyone who is testing today for those with time still left to wait good luck and try not to test early i did once it gets totally addictive i bought 8 pg tests i had 6 negative i was testing from 5 days early !! silly i know in the end i thought sod it hasnt happened nut i thought id do a test the day i was due and there was the positive i misscarried 4 days later  but still try and get to the day your meant to test try to watch back to back episodes of programmes i watch NCIS right now 8 episodes hahha  also still enjoy your life make love and just go out somewhere maybe you and your partners can go see a movie (no scary ones though) ! and maybe a nice meal to talk about other things besides 2ww its hard for us but im sure our partners get upset when we do as they cant do anything to make i better so if ya can take some time out and go and have a day together 

all my fingers and toes are crossed for all of you ovely ladies as many of you have kept me going before never give up just try not to stress girls i know its hard but ur day will come  im sure of it 
im on day 8 out of 14 ... 3rd december is my test date  ... im focusing on doin my partner a romantic meal tonight and waiting for when my step son is back down who is 3 and then playing around with him although hes a child i dont think about my situation as he keeps me so busy ....  

love and baby dust to you all 
x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x


----------



## pinks79

sssooo sorry lucy   

my hubby and friends are trying to book things up every 2 days so i have something to look 4ward too and to distract me - little things like lunch, dinner, cinema and tonight seeing jason mansford-- gd to have distraction -- its always at the back of my mind but few a little while its not top of my mind- def recomend it


----------



## 40Shortee

Hi everyone

Just had 'the' call from the clinic - sadly a BFN for us  

I was kind of expecting it but still a shock when they say it's bad news... gutted 

Oh well, it was only our first go so will try another cycle in the New Year and hopefully they can tweak the treatment.  We won't give up!

Good luck to you all and take care.

SF xx


----------



## lianb

SF ... so sorry for you hun    
stay focussed and positive for the new year .. i have a feeling I'll be meeting up with you on here then as well , but its only our first go and we can do this over again with a different result     
Lianb xxx


----------



## samie-lou90

awwww sf sorry to hear babe ... all the best for the next cycle .... a new year a brand new start eh fingers and toes crossed for you my love ..... lianb good luck babe all the best 
hope you ok juicy lucy x x
samie-lou x.x.x.x.x.x.


----------



## Diddy16

Juicylucy & SF-so so sorry for your BFN's. Big   

Good luck to Lorna for test tomorrow!

I know I don't 'belong' on here anymore but I will be checking on all your progress and waiting to see lots more BFP's from my fellow 2ww's!

Take care everyone!
xxxx


----------



## faith25

SMW - Day 1 is the day after embryo transfer,  keep   and keep the    away!! xx


----------



## Jess81

Hello
Sorry for me post bt I'm on my phone! It's my test day tomorrow we were convinced that it hadn't worked last week as I started bleeding! That stopped after 3 days so we got positive again and today I started spotting!! oh this bloody 2ww is doing my head in adding know what any of this means and we are glad it's eher going to be over tomorrow or the beginning of our next chapter! 

Jess x


----------



## Nix01

Hey to all. 
Lots of    to those still going and   and lots of love to those who have had BFN.

JJR81 - Best of luck with your testing tomorrow, fingers crossed for you. 

I started very light spotting yesterday which I was devastated about but it seems to have almost gone today, so don't really know what to think now! Test on saturday so only one more day of this madness!! Took today off work today as I was convinced that my spotting started cause I lifted something heavy!?! Now feel bad about being off work, boss didn't seem overly impressed!!  Did anyone else have to take time off and if so how did you do it? Unpaid leave, toil, holiday or sick??  Have to remember to be a bit selfish as we are trying to achieve our dream here!!

Lots of love to all. xx


----------



## Nix01

Scrap that! Spotting back and slightly heavier.    xx


----------



## tiggerbounce

Nix01 - I am so sorry you are spotting, have you thought about testing today?


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,
Day11 testing went okay. I paid 85pence for the test. So i was not expecting much but line came very quickly and strong one. Can not believe it. I am pregnant and seems it could be a healthy one. 
Cannot wait for HCG result tomorrow. Should give us an idea if there is one or two and if any healthy.. Don't know how I will do the night tonight.. Going to be a long one..

Nix01, does not matter what happens even normal bleeding please do blood test on OTD. If you can of course. I have lots of friends bled all the way till 4th month of pregnancy and gave birth to lovely darlings.. Wishing you ltos of luck.. 

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## abike78

Hi Girls

Sorry for the me post, but I am at work and just wanted to ask something?

Implantation spotting!!  What is it like?

Reason for my asking is:  Strange I know…..  But I went for the most fantastic relaxing facial last night. I could not believe how great it was!  In fact, I feel my beautician now has magic hands!!!!!  Anyway, whilst in the midst of this perfect facial and massage, I kind of drifted off, still conscious, but in a complete world of my own and I found myself talking (in my head, I have not gone completely mad), to my little embiees…..  Telling them how lovely it would be if they could implant for Mummy and Daddy and telling them all about Nanny and Poppy and how much they would be loved, etc etc etc.  

Anyway to cut a long story short, I have been having some niggling twinges, as you all know and last night when I got home, I went for a wee (TMI) and there was a tiny, probably the size of a pin head spots of red blood.  Only there when I wipe.  Again I went this morning for a wee and again, when I wipe the same thing.  I must admit, I am weeing a lot and constantly checking, but I have never had this before.

I really hope that this is a good sign and not one that the dreaded AF is on her way!!!!!

Did anyone else experience spotting?  When I spoke to Lister, they said that they optimal time for implantation would have been yesterday or today, so I am really hoping that this is right.  My boobs are tender, but again I get this when I am due on too.

Just could do with some of your experiences…..  

Thanks guys

xxx


----------



## bestbean

Abike, it sounds like a little bit of implantation spotting, so that would be great news!!  Don't worry about the boobs the progesterone makes them sore, they'll probably settle down in a few days.

Nix I hope and   your spotting settled down, as Kuki said, some people bleed an still go on to have lovely healthy babies.

I'm really sorry Lucy and SF, I hope your doing ok    , you must make the most of having a great Christmas, and then am sure you'll have lovely positive stories for us all in 2011   

Jess poor you, you must be all over the place, I hope todays test was a good result   

AFM I'm just struggling along waiting 2 more weeks for my 1st scan, I just feel as if nothing is happening, I don't want to test everyday but I have no symptoms and no AF........ please be in there little bean, making miracles


----------



## zoe 1

Hi girls, i had 1 grade 1 blast ET on sunday and tested today and had a BFN is this too early? i would have thought i would have a faint line if worked im going crazy and feel its all over for us, otd is tuesday 30th, ps i tested with the one you can test with 6 days before period due, any advice? i hate that i stupidly tested early xx


----------



## emmajane_hodgy

zoe i think its way to early for any hormone to be detected hun hold in there and stay away from the pee sticks my advice is dont buy them!! then you cant use them i know its hard but i do rekon its way to early !!! xxxxx


----------



## emmajane_hodgy

zoe here is a bit of info so you know whats happening which helped me loads to understand 

this is what happens in a 3 day trans : 

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT


----------



## Jess81

Hi ladies 
Just had the call and it's a   for me   we expected the worse but it doesn't stop it being ****! We are registers but lucky we still have 7 frozen. We have our follow up appt on the 14th dec to see what happens next!! 

Hope all testing in the next get ur BFP's!

Jess xx


----------



## zoe 1

Thanks emmajane, its so hard to understand all the science behind this, im so impatient but wish i hadnt tested. Good luck with your test day its the same as mine x


----------



## bestbean

I'm so sorry Jess    I know its no comfort right now but 7 frozen beauties if really good to know, you have them waiting for you and I'm glad your follow on appointment is nice and soon so you can get some answers, and start planning your fantastic 2011!

Zoe...far too early.  Emmajane's given you some really good advise, just try and enjoy being PUPO for a little while


----------



## lianb

Hey Zoe,

Absolutley wayyyyyyy to early .... try and relax and if you have any more evil pee sticks, do what I did , and get your DH / DP to hide them until test day !!  

Emma Jane , .. Am testing tomorrow , and rembered you're thinking about this weekend too .... I won't have my laptop to log on so good luck if you go for it honey and keep us well posted      

Lianb


----------



## zoe 1

Thanks girls you have made me feel better, and good luck lianb and emmajane for testing tomorow fingers and toes crossed xx


----------



## smw

so sorry to those getting bfp. 
good luck to all those testing over the weekend. 
me post again im afarid,everyone is talking about implantation bleeding im on day 8 after 2 day transfer, having twinges in stomach every now and then but no spoting which is also a positive but also thinkng is this a negative, i dont feel any different ?
need to just get through the next few days without testing its soooo tempting isnt it ?


----------



## zoe 1

dont worry about implantation bleeding everyone is different and has different syptoms ive never experienced this and i have a healthy DD also been pregnant twice after with FET although M/C with both pregnancies, so dont read to much into it hun x


----------



## spangleygirl

Hi Girls,

abike78 - It sounds like implantation bleeding to me, you had...I was in bed n tears all day yesterday, having been spotting since 6.30pm the previous evening, follwing a positive blood test at the clinic on Tues. I thought I was going to miscarry ( blood has only ever equalled negative or miscarry to me before). Even the emergency Dr wasn't convinced this was going to continue happily, but today we have re tested at the clinic with bloods and got a reading of 1600 on day 18!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please hold put for blood test, as thats the only sure way to tell whats really happening in there. I did several home tests different strength sensitivies and still didn't think we wold have this result. I am petrified it won't last but the nurses assured me today for now levels are off the scale and they are hopeful, for our scan in a few weeks time. Anything can happen in between but for now I have to believe it's OK. ( although thats really hard). 

If your getting a few drops when you wipe, or into the toilet it sounds like it's quite possibly implantation.

SMW-Yes, no implantation can be good too - I had this with both my previous pg'ys, both the one that I miscarried an with my beautiful DD on the 2nd cycle. This is the only time in 6 treatments, ( IUI/IVF/ICSI) that I have had implantation bleeding. Hold on to hope.

SPG. x


----------



## abike78

Hi Girls

Thanks so much for the messages. They have really helped.

The clinic has said this is nothing to worry about and have uped my cyclogest to 1 in the morning and 1 at night.

Thanks again.


Nicky

xxx


----------



## Nix01

Tiggerbounce and Kuki2010 - many thanks for the kind words of encouragement but it's proper bleeding now! Just can't believe that we have got this far and now the day before testing it all goes tits up!!  Will wait till tomorrow to test as haven't got morning pee now but really don't hold out much hope. Although I thought I was prepared for the worst I am now thinking I am not nearly ready for it. xx


----------



## bestbean




----------



## pinks79

congrats to all the BFP    
ssssooo sorry  to all those with BFN

got the 2nd week blues today --- had stomach cramps all day --- but no spotting 
are u meant to get spotting -- with the  implantation-- im so confused 
i felt sssooo different from last time i was sure it was working  -- now with the cramps i dont know  -- 
plus i just ate a picnic -- are u meant to stay away from peanuts 
bad day


----------



## smw

pink my friend who is pregnnt eats peanuts is now allowed.
sorry me post again.i spoke to soon (tmi) just been to toilet and wiped and there was a muscous with some brown discahrge and some pink.think this is it for me  8pt of 2dt


----------



## Diddy16

Jess-Im so so so sorry love. I was the same-it doesn't matter that you're sure of the result. Nothing can prepare you for actually seeing it. Take care of each other. Sending lots of   .

Nix-I really,really hope it's something else and it's not over for you. Sending loads of    your way! It's a horrible feeling, I know. Big   

Spangleygirl-Wooooooo that's amazing news! Well done girlie!    

Big   to everyone!
xx


----------



## wanabmum

Just to carry on the trend - It's a BFN for me again    woke up this morning to period in full flow , gathered myself together and went to work, then about 10 am One of the girls that i did tell came to me to say one of the other girls is pregnant - great day so had the usual     pulled myself together again , for one of the 16 year old girls to take me to the side to tell me here great news - she's pregerrs tooooo. Life is S*** Ba humbug


----------



## Diddy16

I'm so so sorry hun. Life is soooo cruel. You did so well to go to work. I spent most of Mon and Tues crying and couldn't have done it. OTD for me is today but I knew on Tues it was all over.
I hope you find some strength-you sound like a strong lady.
Sending you big   
xx


----------



## Nix01

Diddy16 - thanks for your     and lovely comments. So nice of you even though you are going through your own tough times. Lots of   's to you too. xx

Wanabmum - so sorry, I completely understand about the work thing! Everyone at my place is popping them out left right and centre and I do outreach with families too so it's kinda shoved in your face at every level!! Keep going.   xx

To all. I posted a bit about work yesterday. Was just wondering if anyone else had to take time off and if so how did you do it? TOIL, holiday, unpaid leave, sick leave?! I do a very physical job so clinic signed me off for 3 days and then I went back for light duties. But after spotting and blind panic on wednesday I took another day off sick as had massive headache!! The rest of the time for all the appointments I have already worked overtime to get off and took holiday for week of collection! My boss doesn't seem to be that understanding so I was just wondering how everyone else had managed everything?

Lots of       to all. xx


----------



## Diddy16

Nix-I'm not sure who you work for but I'm a nurse and work for the NHS in Wales. I didn't realise until someone on here let me know that my trust has a specific sickness policy purely for IVF. They allow you to have at least 5 days sick following ET and you can have this 3 times (as in 3 lots of IVF). They don't offer this information so you need to find out somehow. Speak to HR. That's who I spoke to. As for the rest of the time off, I used AL for the week before EC and am off sick this week as an extension of the 5 days as I couldn't handle going back (plus job very physical so I'd planned it off before AF arrived).
Hope this helps!
xx


----------



## spangleygirl

Pinks79, Niks and SMW - so sorry your all going through your own private hell atm.            . Hang in there to those of you that still have to do a blood test, and massive hugs to those that really believe its over, and are bleeding heavily. My heart goes out to you. 
SMW - hang in there, it's not over yet, and brown discharge 'could' be a good thing. 

pinks79- implantation bleeding doesn't happen to everyone, it's not necessary in the process, it's just some women do get it, some don't, I've been both ways and this time it actually scared me so don't worry about not having it!,( I would have preferred not to have been scared!) it can still work either way. hugs. 

Diddy - Thank you for the dancing bananas!... your too kind, especially whilst grieving your loss. big hugs.     

Wanabmum - sorry you experiencing such insensitive people - your amazingly strong to go to work - I certainly couldn't have faced people that soon, or under those circumstances. Be proud of that achievement. xx   and   to those that have hurt you - whether meant or not.

Love and soothing cuddles to all those in need, and congrats to those that were lucky this time. hang in there little beans. xx
SPGxx


----------



## spangleygirl

aghhh..this text thing drives me bonkers!!1 why does it do that?


----------



## samie-lou90

hello ladies 

awww for all those who had BFN's my heart goes out to u all and ur in my thoughts ladies .... to those with BFP's congratulations 
for those with test dates still to come hang in there girls  x 

i have a very physical job and they dont care about when ur pregnant or for ur wellbeing etc i was originally signed off sick for pregnancy related illness i was signed off for 4 weeks i found out was pg on 1st nov and lost it 5th nov so was absolutely gutted i continued to take my sicknoteso i could get my head around it and understand why because i was engaged the night before we found out i was pg again so felt great but then found out i was ovulating on the 18th of nov now test date is 3rd .... 
go back to work the 2nd ... 

i work in security so every day i see babies ans help parents come through easy but work can help and ease ur mind off things but hard if u have a job where u sit down at a desk and all u do is think but for me its hard as half the women staff at my work are pregnant  im happy for them but envy them 


if you are off work the back to back episodes are good but cant be watching jeremy kyle when it comes to young parents who use babies as weapons winds me up as my partner had his kids quite young and his babymum did that to him and ive never seen a bloke who loves his kids so much and he got 50 % custody ! 

have faith ladies im getting the word faith tattooed on my its what i named my daughter i lost at 11weeks and it helps me get through things everyone has a way of coping u just got to find it  ive asked faith to watch over everysingle one of u ladies .... 

thinking of you all i cant begin to thank you for every bit of advice u have given me without this site and you girls i think id be sooo down and out but u keep us all going  so THANK YOU ..... 

samantha-louise xxxxxx


----------



## Nix01

Diddy16 - Thanks again for your post. I have kept my boss updated the whole time and when we knew I was about to embark on the whole IVF thing we sat and had a long conversation. She then spoke to our HR and came back to me that I could do a mix of TOIL and annual leave.  She also said that I could sign myself off sick if I wasn't fit to carry out my usual work duties.  My clinic advised me that I wasn't to do any lifting or carrying. As an outreach worker I run groups all around the city and have to take everything with me so there is lots of lifting and carrying everyday. When I told my boss they had signed me off for 3 days due to this she didn't sound too pleased, then I was off thursday because I had bad headache after convincing myself I had made myself spot from lifting something at work, she said that I would have to lift something of considerable weight to do any damage!! Just feel she doesn't fully appreciate the hopes, dreams and harsh reality of IVF!!    I might well speak to HR myself next time as I don't feel I took enough time off this time round.  Many thanks for your response though, I will be reseaching more!! xx

Spangleygirl - Thanks for your   's and positive comments. Although I am pretty sure it's over I will still have my fingers crossed for tomorrow am. xx

Samie-lou90 - So sorry to hear about your previous experience. Congrats on your engagement though, that is something positive we did this year too! Good luck for the 3rd.  Fingers crossed for you. xx

OK - thats me done!! This has really helped me pass the time tonight though so thanks ever so much people!!

Lots of love to all. xx


----------



## mango2512

Good morning Ladies,

I am now PUPO.  OTD 10th December ( far too long!!!) I thought I would come and joing the LUNACY board!!!

I am hoping to see lots of BFP's

Sendingloads of                  

Love
Mango xxxx


----------



## pinks79

goodluck to all weekend testers 

im going to be more positive today,  hope everyone has a stressfree weekend


----------



## Jess81

Hi ladies, 
Just wanted to do a quick post with regards to taking time off work! 

I must be really lucky and have a very understanding boss! On my first ivf the clinc signed me off for the 2w after et! I took sick leave for the ec and et and normally u don't have to make up time for hospital appts, I know this sounds strange but check ur maternity policy as ivf treatment often comes under that and they are not allowed to refuse time off as it's pregnancy related, again check with ur hr dept! Especially if u have to lift and carry stuff around I'm not sure they can make u when u have been advised not too!! 

This time round I decided I would work the 2 w but only managed 4 days whoops!! My boss is so great and just says if I'm not ready then to stay away! 

I reall hope this helps and if ur worried speak to your clinic as I would think they will sign u off of u want them too if not take a trip to ur gp and explain to them and how stressful or if u have to do any  heavy lifting they should sgn u off. 

We only get a very small window of opportunity for tuis to work and no prizes for being heros! Don't risk ur chance and don do anything u might regret later if u don get the result u we all really want! 


Hope this helps 

Jess xxx


----------



## smw

I'm a nurse and was told I would just have to take time as sick as hospital has no special arrangment for ivf.      Very tearful today after having blood when wiping had nothing else all night. Then this morning when I wipe there brown pink mucous! No af pains but can't help think it's over! Dh keeps saying be positive as he feels it's worked


----------



## samie-lou90

hey smw i was very negative i would be pregnant and after testing early for 5 days everyday (i was going nuts lol) they were all BFN however my DP was like i really think you are pregnant i wa like no im not then tested on the testday and got a BFP 
i think our partners know somehow so stay positive like he says honey our test days are the same i had an itcy boob this morning so could mean anything and with both preivious pgs i had thrush i havent got it now so im alo being negative but the test day is when you know for sure just keep away from pee sticks !! you could just have implantation beeding it is a sign but every women has different signs so its impossible to tell as al the signs of the drugs and period and preganacy are the same its poo poo i know but just hang in there hun 6 days to go  past the half way mark now xxxx

hope all you ladies are good and keeping well im doing the whole house cleaning today and designing a new tattoo so if i get BFN i have something to look forward to getting .... 

love and hugs and babydust to u all xxxx
samantha-louise x


----------



## Nix01

Hey all. Tanks for all the replies re the work thing. This is defo something I will be looking into better next time but to be honest with you I've had it with my job at the mo!!

Anyway good luck to all those still to test.  We unfortunately had the BFN conformation this morning.  Thanks to all for the positive comments and just the general help with keeping sane!  We will be back trying again just as soon as we have saved another £6000!!!!

Nix xx


----------



## pinks79

ssssooo sorry nix01 big     to u -- praying    next time works for you 

stomach cramps come and go today  -- feeling a little ratty -- also keep coming over with waves of nausea  -- think its the stress and worry - trying not to read to much into it

  to anyone else that got a BFN today 

sending     to everyone on there wait


----------



## Kuki2010

My news ladies. HCG is 319. Doc things twins! I am sooooo happy. Monday I have to retest to see if it is going to double. Friday morning I will go and see the sacks and if there are any babies inside. I cannot wait for that. Sooo worried my old body won't able to handle it but all I can do my best and hope that we are going to be okay..

I can not believe I am actually writing all these down.. Still in total shock..

Wishing you all luck.. Will be still around to see how you all are doing.. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## samie-lou90

pinks whens ur test date because last time i was pregnant i started getting nausea from 6 days before my test date i thought i was ill and had a bug i kept testing and gettin BFN then on the actual test date i got a BFP so i was shocked but you never know what happens im due to test in 6 days but have had no symptons except itcy boob now n then only my leftie lol and also today i felt abit more up for making love if ya know what i mean .... dont stress yourself out though ok babe .. 

nix01 im sooo sorry for ur BFN my love all my fingers ans toes crossed for you next time round xxx   

kuki congratulations  fingers crossed for monday oooo excitement so happy for you    
samantha-louise x x


----------



## pinks79

my test date is on thursday 6 days and counting  -- so hoping it has worked  - symptoms are all different than last time  -- plus this stage last time i started bleeding --  ssooo im      like mad 

just wish this system was fool proof and everyone gets their wishes come true, sssoo sad when it doesnt   

congrats Kuki2010 -- im sure u will be fine and ur body can handle it  -- all the best for monday and friday xx

hope everyone is doing well today 
xx
ps -- samie-lou90  i feel up for it more as well  lol


----------



## blonde_one

am going to join you ladies now - 3 put back yesterday and OTD 10th Dec   to us all x

Kuki - am over the moon for you xxxxx


----------



## mango2512

A fair few of on with OTD 10th Dec, lets hope its a joyous day for us all, Actually, lets hpe noiv and dec is joyous for all of us
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## samie-lou90

Well like I said I cleaned the whole house I have carpet on the stairs and also on the top floors passage I was on my hands and knees with the Hoover ( I have 2 cats grrrr ) I've woken up this morning my legs are absolutely in agony so is my back lol 
Woke up with a few period like pains so not holding out for much hope my test day is 3rd December .... So we will see then ... 
Hoping all u ladies r good ....  x


----------



## emmajane_hodgy

BFP for me girlies so throwing more   vibes to everyone xxxx


----------



## pinks79

congrats emmajane       -- so u couldnt wait till test date  -- dont blame u 

samie - lou i had stomach cramps the other day and i thought i was coming on -- but 3 days later still not on so dont give up hope hun  

all the best for tester today 

welcome to  all the new 2 weekers -- all here for u to try and stop u from going   
   thoughtd to u all 

xx


----------



## smw

All over for me bleeding full on today. Can't stop crying and having major af pains. Good luck to everyone still waiting to test xx


----------



## KentishCat

Kuki and Emma Jane on your   

I'm so sorry smw, sending you lots of


----------



## pinks79

sssoooo sorry smw  big hugs to u xxx


----------



## pinks79

just been for a wee and noticed 2 small brown spots in knickers (sorry tmi) have slight belly ache  -- ssooo gutted this is what happened last time


----------



## blonde_one

pinks - stay positive it's not over til it's over! 

snw - so sorry hun 

emmajane - congrats! x


----------



## samie-lou90

emma jane congrats .... sorry to hear smw thinking of you and pinks it aint over yet hun 
to everyone else testing this week good luck mine this thurs not feeling very positive  
to all the new 2ww testers good luck girlies were all here to help each other get through it and not go crazy last 2ww i used about 8 pee sticks and they were clear blue digital i went absoulutely nuts on them .... so far so good however pay day tues ...... DP has to keep me sane i think til test day if i test early ill kick myself i think .... lol 
samantha-louise 
x.x.x..x.x.x


----------



## rachel petch

Hi everyone!!, I know sammy lou, i ve been going nuts today, i test on friday which will be 16 days!!! TOO LONG!!!! I ve been on the internet all day looking for signs and symptoms!!!! Im getting a "throbbing" feeling down there, and some af pains too, i did a natural fet this time, so have nt had any drugs apart from cyclogest 400mg x2. Oh boobies feel humungous!!! and heavy!!! I ve got the decorator coming in the morning to do the whole house before xmas, so distraction i suppose!!!  All of you who want to test early DONT!!! just wait a few more days!!!!!!  to all xxxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good evening ladies,

Emma-Jane, great news.. Superb...

Snw, I am so sorry.. When was the test day? My clinic always asks for blood test it does not matter there is bleeding.. Did you get to OTD at all?

Blond one, how are you feeling hon?

Rachel petch, oh my god how do you do this? You did not test for 16 days? I think that's own its own will kill me.. oh no will be 16 on friday. What day transfer was? Wishing you ltos of luck..

      to who ever needs them in this awful journey.. It is never easy.. 

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## rachel petch

Kuki, Transfer date was 17 November. Feel like this


----------



## samie-lou90

hey rachael hahah aww bless ya and yes distractions is what you need  i decided to clean the house and after hoovering the carpet on the top landing and stairs ysday wow my legs r aching today couldnt beleive it ouch haha and ooo some good signs thyre see my boobs dont get sore they itch lol ive had  couple of itches in the left boob and also i think i have thrush again ive been pg twice before lost them both but i had thrush both times i dont always itch with thrush but just went to the loo and wiped thought id have a look down below and thyre was white grrr only way to get rid o that is to use a flannel haha so did that i will check tomorrow to see if its still thyre ive read up on thrush and your not meant to get it alot only once in ur life hahah and ive had it loadsa times god knows why but cant take anything for it as im TTC so ur not meant to use the caneston hahaha  
hope everyone is fine and im struggling not to test early nut lat time i tested everyday for 5 days before my test date and had BFN unti the test day BFP did two to be sure and lost it 4 days later so im trying to to test early as i see no point for me to lol so we will see thursday needs to hurry up im back to work that day but im on an early shift so start at like 530 ill be up at 4 so not sure if testing that early is good or not any ideas ladies  xx
samie-lou


----------



## Kuki2010

Rachel, was it a 3dt? or 2dt? or 5dt?

Samie-lou, I have been there too. Was faint line though and the hormon levels were poorly. Look donnt' worry about what happend in the past. Every pregnancy different.. If can last, last till OTD and do the test. Does not matter when. But blood test needs to be done though.. Even it is negative on hpt..

Wishing you all so mcuh luck.. 

Kukixx


----------



## samie-lou90

aww thank you kuki  its nice youve stayed on here u have v much good advice  how are you doing everything all good ? ive got the white discharge from thrush but not got the itching with it lol thank god drives me insane so we will see the out come on thursday  xxx


----------



## rachel petch

kuki, it as a 3dt.


----------



## scottishniki

Hi there, this is my 4th ICSI, although I promised my DH there would be no more! 
This is a blessing one as my best friend donated her eggs and we got 2 embryos from it and my mother in law has paid for it! 
Got my test 10th dec am on cyclogest and progynova but feel so tired and sick all the time. Is there anyone else who has donated embryos and feltike this? ET was only fri so am going on the fact that it must be the drugs


----------



## sueandles

sorry to gatecrash ladies just a note to
scotishniki i had my 4th tx attempt last year with donated embies and i had the same symptoms as you x i had my little girl arpil this year xx


----------



## abike78

Good Morning Ladies

Sorry quick me post.....

I really wanted to get past yesterday without any problems as this is usually the day (11 days old embeiees) that fail!

Well yesterday, I had quite severe stomach ache and when I wiped I had what I can only describe as brown clumpy discharge.  Well to cut a long story short, I called Lister and they said to change the way I administer the Cyclogest and that this was quite common to see!

Today, there is nothing at all... This is only when I wipe.  My head is really all over the place, convinced myself it has failed...  Have not slept all night.

Did anyone else have this kinda of thing?  Is this normal?

xxx


----------



## julespenfold

Hi Ladies

Can I join you please we are on our 2nd round of ICSI had a 3dt on Thursday and OTD 12th Dec currently on Cyclogest and Progynova.

abike78    hope its like the clinic said and all normal, not sure when you had trf could it be implant?

Jules x


----------



## Kuki2010

Good mornning ladies,

Last nite. My right site pains gone.. Just stopped. So now I am worried we have lost one already. I know it is stupid to think like this but can not help it. It was such a worry with Lara that we were goign to lose her too. And probably this will be very similiar.. Left pains still very strong I think some thing is happening in there still..

I gave blood this morning but will get the result at 5pm turkisht ime. So will be all day waiting for that so annoying. I went to local clinic not Amerikan Hospital. I did not have the energy to gothere. I could have taken the result in an hr. So annoying.. But now it has done.. Just have to wait. The result should be aroudn 640 for 2 healthy pregnancy.. 

Friday will clear everyting really. To see on or two and how healhty. they are but too early for heartbeat of course. Well if we are lucky enough it will be hell next 8 months.. 

Still very excited but more worried today. Nothingn ever straight forward.

Wishing you all a week full of beautiful BFPs.. And easy going pregnancy.. If it is exists.. 

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## bestbean

Just wanted to say brilliant new to EmmaJane and Kuki      .  Kuki try and stay   and to not over think every twinge (I however certainly cant take my own advise  )

SMW I'm so sorry    

I hope everythings settled down Pinks.

Welcome all new ladies and   and   that this will be a good week for everyone

10th seems like its going to be a  busy day, I see a lot of testers on that day and I get my 1st scan so     and     for all of us 

xxx


----------



## samie-lou90

Well I've been abit silly I can't count lol thought my test day was
3rd it's not it's the 2nd ... So I'm testing a day early but stil have 3 days to go ... I was going to test tomorrow but so scared to my body has been rundown and I've been coughing and sneezing alot n a few times had to use the asthma pump  so
I'm thinking it ain't worked this month as I'm Ill .....


----------



## blonde_one

samie-lou -  stay positive!


----------



## Kuki2010

Sammie lou, stay positive.. Try very hard.. We have to.. Otherwise this magic never comes true.. You are going to be okay..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## larny g

Hi ladies, I'm back again after having a BFN a few weeks back.  Just started taking the progynova again and think ET will maybe be on Friday, got a/nother scan tomorrow to decide.  Just wanted some advice on if I should be doing anything or taking any supplements before the ET on Friday and if there is anything I can do to help with implantation this time.  This will be our last go as we no longer have any money left.  We have two very good frozen embryos to go back, so need all the advice and prayers we can get.  If anyone can help us out, we would be so grateful.  We also had a miscarriage early July.  So we know it does work.  

Hope all ladies testing this week get the results they are dreaming of, for all those who got BFPs, keep going and keep strong.

Lots of love. xxxxxx


----------



## larny g

sorry meant to say, to all those who got BFNs keep going and keep strong. xxxxxx


----------



## pinks79

just came home from work  -- burst into tears there and couldnt sit ther any longer -- each time i wipe (sorry tmi alert) there is bright red blood -- nothing flowing yet but i know its over now


----------



## mango2512

So sorry Pinks, Home is prob the best place for you. Easier said than done but try and keep faith until OTD. Thinking of you and sending you lots of       and       and      
I really hope its just a blip
Take care of yourself
Love
Mango xxxx


----------



## habuiah

Hi girlie's, this is my first time ivf at  nearly 41 yrs old, i am on day 4 of the dreadful 2ww,am currently on cyclogest pessaries, which i think are making me incredibly tired, my boobies are also aching, the joys eh!,
I have 2 embies on board 1 grade 1, and 1 grade 2, didn't have any left that were good enough for freezing so am praying these little dream beans will snuggle in tight.

wishing everyone loads of luck for the BFP xxx


----------



## Pari

Pari IUI 10th Dec


----------



## rachel petch

AAAAAAAAAAARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!!!! Im officially going bonkers!!!!!, just rang my clinic, about my a/f pains....... got no joy!!!! I dont know what she was supposed to say!!!!! These pains are no way near as bad as my usual a/f pains as im prescribed Mefenitic Acid tablets for the pain! they are just niggling/grumbling on. Sorry for the me post, just wondering if anyone else is suffering the same!!! xxxx


----------



## smw

thnks for everyones kind wishes.
rang the clinic today and they have said its to early to bleed as otd wasnt until thurs so hav to do a test anyway though i know result. tried going back to work today but kept crying and back is agony, but strange i have no af pains.
cant get in for a review until 18 jan.
good luck to everyone testing this week xxxxxxx


----------



## Dondi Moon

Hello!!

I am a first timer and 9dpt of a 5 day ICSI Blastocyst (sorry I dont know all the abvs yet) and I am due to test on Saturday 4th December.....5 sleeps to go! Very nervous and every twinge is causing a mild panic attack.....had some back pain this morning and gentle cramps but not sure if this is the terrible dread of AF coming or a good sign....but have read so much about good signs/bad signs that I am not sure what to hope for now as I know everyone is different. I am just taking it easy and did nothing all week last week, this week am back at work but doing it from home so I am very lucky  

To all those others in the 2ww I am thinking of you, its a place where time seems to stand still but I hope you are all ok and sending lots of   and am  for us all xxx


----------



## scottishniki

I have decided to drown myself in twiglets and tea!!! How can a timeframe that would normally be so short (i.e a week Friday) seem so far away!!! Pinks - so sorry xx
sO many people have done a 5 dt, do all clinics offer this? I went to Salisbury and they didnt offer it as an option (bit late now really as we have none that were suitable for freezing).


----------



## rachel petch

Started to bleed a bit (pink) only when i ve wiped...... tmi i know sorry!!!..... This all feels like such a waste of time and effort, the clinic said even if i start to bleed i still have to test on fri!!!!! Ironically i am exactly 30 days today after last a/f!!!!!!!!! God life is sooooo fricking ****!!!!!!! Sorry for the profanities!!!!! Smw, soo very sorry!!


----------



## pinks79

rachel i have exactly the same - feel sssoo crap cant stop    now  been told still to test on thurs -- really dont see the point


----------



## rachel petch

I know its so upsetting chick, i dont see the point either, i suppose its just incase that its not a multiple pregnancy. I think in my heart of hearts i kinda knew yesterday when i had pains on and off, it doesnt look good i know, i feel like im at the end of my tether!!!!!! IM TOTALLY THING OF YOU DARLING!!!!    xxxx


----------



## pinks79

thinking of u too hun     xx

this is the hardest week of my life worse than the last time - feel totally drainned -- dont knw if i shpuld go to work tomorow -- want the distraction but dont knw if il be any good there


----------



## rachel petch

Pinks i feel exactly the same, totally drained, i think its because we know what to expect tho. Hey, ya know what?, If ya cant be bothered to go in tomorrow then dont go petal!!! It is a double edged sword, i know. Have ya got any snow?? If you have you could use that as an excuse..... Do work know about tx xx


----------



## pinks79

no snow here  --- yeah they know and they are ssoo understanding -- my boss foned to make sure im ok and says she understands if i dont want to work tomorow but she need to knw tonight as i open up in the morn -- i did think il be ok but the tears are coming again  -- hope ur ok too hun not a nice feeling


----------



## rachel petch

RIGHT, Now listen to me petal!!!! lol, If thats the way you feel DONT go in!!! I mean it........ your obviously not ready!! Just stay at home, and if ya wanna cry DO IT!!!!! all day if it makes ya feel better!!!! I m not in work tomorrow, so if ya wanna message me or just on her then fine...... we ll support each other.. ok xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinks79

thankyou -- dont know what i would do without the support on here --- here for u too hun    -- nice to message peps that actually understand. dh is being good but they dont totally understand the emotional side


----------



## smw

hi pink and rachel sounds like were going through same thing. i know its over but when they give u that slight hope to wait til testing. xxxxxxx


----------



## rachel petch

Hi smw, were cycle buddies my transfer was17 nov                          for us allll xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinks79

smw -- sso hard isnt it  --- its ssso hard to keep positive but there is still a chance for us all 

here for u too hun xx


----------



## mango2512

and         for pinks,rachel and smw xxxx


----------



## rachel petch

cheers mango


----------



## pinks79

thanks for all the support out there     def couldnt do these 2 weeks without u guys xx


----------



## AnnBangor

Hi everyone! new to this thread! Im 4days past 2d transfer and have short stabbing pains quite low down in my tummy. It's not painful, on and off all evening. Has anyone had this?


----------



## Arlene128

Not been on for a while, but still follow everyones progress daily!. Felt i had to try to give a bit of hope to Rachel & Pinks today as i know exactly how you are feeling right now.

I had a fet in August and like yourselves started to bleed 1wk into 2ww - on the exact date my af was due. Like yourselves i was totally gutted and convinced it was all over.....i was told by clinic i still had to test on otd and to my suprise had a BFP!

Unfortunately for me though i had a mc at 6wks    In hindsight i'm convinced it was because i did all the things i'd been avoiding before my bleed - as in heavy lifting (Jane powertwin double pram in & out of car boot!), food shop, loads of housework etc...

I don't want to give anyone false hope as i know every cycle is different, it's just bleeding doesn't always mean it's over!. Continue to look after yourselves & rest as much as you can. Try to keep positive until otd as you never know...    

I am thinking of you all on here and hope and   you all get the outcomes you deserve xx


----------



## Alisoula

Hi can you add me too please:-

2nd IVF attempt

Stimming:- 08/11/10
EC:- 22/11/10
ET:- 27/11/10 (2 x 5 day blastocyst)
HPT:- 10/12/10


Not having any symptoms at all apart from a dull ache day after ET and mild headache since day after ET. Not sure whether that is a good sign or not but am trying not to think too much about any of it and remain positive unlike last time when I became some self obsessed crazy woman!

Good luck to everyone!

xxx


----------



## smw

Soo confused now still bleeding, done a test this am (2days early) it's bfp and line came up strong straight away. Waiting to hear from clinic . Mind is all over place could I poss get poss as been bleeding since fri would hcg still show if iv lost it so early ahhhhhh.


----------



## emmajane_hodgy

thats good news then as many ppl can bleed even thow bfp !! 

congrats hun xxxx


----------



## smw

I know but don't want to get hopes up as bleeding is heavy buy no af pains. ? But other part of me thinks mayb I am as if I started bleeding fri I was just over 1 wk since embryo put bak in so hcg wouldn't of bin in system and would carry on producing if loosing it would I.? I know I'm clutching at straws.


----------



## pinks79

thanks Arlene giving me some hope 

smw thats gd news hun -- hope its a true reading for you - im too scared to test 

im due to test on thurs -- is it too early to test if i pluck up the courage


----------



## smw

I was due to test thurs too! I am praying but it just can't be. Good luck pink xxx


----------



## abike78

Hi Ladies

I am really sorry that I have not posted any personals recently, but here we go…

Sat at work, really can not think of anything else.

Pinks79:  Hiya, how are you doing today?  Xxx

SMW:  Congratulations on your BFP… Let us know what the clinic says? Xxx

EmmaJane:  Sorry I did not say Congratulations before on your BFP. Xxx

Hello to everyone else and I hope you are all relaxing and taking it easy. xx

AFM: I am pleased to say that the brown stuff has now stopped… yippeeeee:  I am not getting my hopes up though, as this could just be the calm before the storm, so to speak!  I am constantly knicker checking, well I am weeing at the sametime, so not gone completely bonkers….  Then again, I have been talking and praying a lot recently and I did ask my DH’s daddy for a sign on Saturday night, maybe that was my sign on Sunday!  Suppose I should be grateful really, however I am petrified.  I am so scared to test on Thursday.  I have decided to do the test on either Friday night or Saturday morning.  I really do not think I can go through another BFN.  I have got some mild symptoms of things:  Does anyone else have these?

I am so warm!!!!!
Boobs are like bullets
Night sweats
Come 6 p.m. I want to sleep
horrid taste in my mouth
queasy

Then again, these could be signs of the other!

xxx


----------



## pinks79

thanks abike 

im ok -- not crying today think im all cried out --  tmi alert  still have blood there but it aint loads and now brown colour -- no stomach pains  -- im ssoo confused  --- could it be that they put 2 back and lost one and one is ok --- really want to test but too scared as it could confirm that its really over 

been feeling hot (only have a vest on and heating aint on)
was feeling sick for a few days (put that down to worry)
always tired 
felt faint and dizzy yest (put that down to seeing the blood and being gutted)

goodluck to everyone out there


----------



## emmajane_hodgy

thank you hun , i had the tired and the taste in the mouth feeling sicky at night , but i dont know if the bullets can do this i know they do with the boobs and that , iv gotta be on the bullets for another 3 weeks but im not compaining !! 

 for you i know about the feeling scared hun i was a nervous wreck keep calm


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,
All these signs are just meds and nervs. Pregnancy sypmtoms don't come till 6w. sometimes well over 7 weeks. 
Weird pains in the tummy like AFish are the only signs. But these not everybody gets it and not every pregnancy gets it. 
The only thing you can help for the magic to happen is to forget about it and relax.. so your body can do what it needs to instead of being in a state of urgency at all times.. 
It is not easy I know but you can say to yourself okay next hr I am going to focus on this and just do that.. Read, watch,nit or shop. Meditate, pray. What ever.. 
Wishing you all lots and lots of luck.. I know it is agony but we have to use our mind to trick our body.. It is the only way to get the result.. 
If I have time one day will write what I had to do this time around and I think it helped in great deal. 
Not doing any personals but at the back ground and reading all your news..
Love to you all. Kukix


----------



## Notty

Hi girls

I am not in 2ww but had to reply to smw. 

SMW - On my first cycle I started bleeding 1 week after embryo transfer. It was proper bleeding not spotting and it was red. I bled for 5 whole days. I got a bfp and now have my perfect little girl who is 16 months. I have recently had another cycle which was unsuccessful, again I bled one week after embryo transfer. The bleeding eventually turned into AF this time but I NEVER got a positive pregnancy test. It is a nerve racking time for you but you are pregnant so I am sending you lots of sticky vibes. Good luck xxx

Kuki-I have been following your progress on the other thread. I am so so happy for you. You also give me hope. Congratulations xxx

Good luck to all of you xxx


----------



## when will it happen?

Abike - Dont mean to contradict Kuki but Ive been pregnant twice .... both times I had similar signs to you .... I just knew I was pregnant ... unfortunately the 2nd time wasnt to be ... and I had a miscarriage.  But I dont think its too early to be feeling something... you know your body better than anyone!


----------



## smw

thankyou notty, im praying still havnt heard from clinic.
im holding on to the thought iv had no real af pains


----------



## abike78

Whenwillithappen:  Thank you so much for your words of reassurance, I thought I was going mad!  You are right though, you do know your body, I just wish I knew what mine was doing. xxx


----------



## zoe 1

Hi well ive been pregnant 3 times and had early preg signs on all three times,with my DD i had period pains, my skin went dry, my pee looked stronger and i was light headed and felt sick, we are all different there is no generalisation i hope this helps xxx


----------



## pinks79

im not totally comfused  -- finally did a test and got a BFP  -- but  1 line was fatter then the other plus still bleeding and test date aint till thurs 

can u get a proper reading 2 days before 

please please can this be true  dh says for me not to read to much into it till thurs


----------



## abike78

pinks79:  I am keeping everything crossed for you that this is correct.  xxx


----------



## pinks79

just spoke to the clinic and they have said that cause im due to test on thurs the reading is correct    

but if bleeding gets worse then it could be sign of losing it 
 
have scan booked for 22nd nov 
need to do test again in a few days


----------



## abike78

Pinks79:  You really really need to rest up then hun and completely chill out for the next couple of days.  I have heard that no hot baths etc, obviously you would need to double check.  But Congratulations.

All I can say is this has really given me a boost to do a test now.  I am supposed to test on Thursday, I might do a sneaky tonight!  xx


----------



## rachel petch

Aw, Pinks that s wonderful news, i ve just done a test.... waiting for results!!! Using the one from the hospital and bought 2 digital ones this morning!!!! Agreed you must rest up dear.... make the most of it!!!!         &    for good things!!


----------



## rachel petch

D


rachel petch said:


> Aw, Pinks that s wonderful news, i ve just done a test.... waiting for results!!! Using the one from the hospital and bought 2 digital ones this morning!!!! Agreed you must rest up dear.... make the most of it!!!!        &    for good things!!
> [/quote Definatly negative girls....... gonna test everyday till friday now, but has resided myself to not becoming a mama this time around!!!      So flipping sick!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abike78

Rachelpetch:  Ah hun, I am really sorry to read your post.  Let's just hope that you tested a little early and that hopefully something will happen between now and Friday. xxx


----------



## pinks79

ah rachel im sorry -- may be a bit early for you to test  -- fingers crossed for friday    for you 

im still in shock -- just hope it stays with me


----------



## smw

Just heard back from clinic they have said take it as a positive and scan on 20 dec. They said not to worry bout testing nor bloods just have to wait. May test again in few days just seems unlikely as still bleeding. So now a three week wait


----------



## rachel petch

At least things seem a little positive for you hun..... Its the bloody waiting is nt it!!!!               !!!!!!! Im keeping my fingers xd for you and pinks!!! But im afaid its probably over for me darling!!!


----------



## pinks79

smw -- we are on the same path my scan date is the 22nd dec 

rachel dont give up hun - yest i thought my world had ended but today my life has changed for the better    so hard for you hun sending u


----------



## smw

Hi pink yeh were on same path. I just can't see how I'm pregnant and bleeding like Ian. The clinic didn't really answer wen I asked as like u not due to test til thurs and been bleeding like period for few days. Is it an early mc?  this doesn't get easier bin crying since fri and now don't know how to feel. X


----------



## pinks79

my clinic said it could be 1 of 3 reason  -- some people just bled and nothing wrong, if gets worse and heavy then may be m/c or (with me) i could of had 2 and lost 1 and 1 ok 
no def answers just have to wait and see 

so sorry hun its more waiting for us -- wont relax till i see something on a scan but def feel a lot more positive today


----------



## smw

Yeh more waiting I'm bleeding the same as af r u? Wen u testing again? Just not gettin hopes up so hopefully won't ruin Xmas. Have all crossed for both of us x


----------



## pinks79

(tmi alert) im not bleeding too much little bit on towel mainly when i wipe (lots on the tissue)  have few pains down below  -- was told to test in a few days  -- will test again on thurs and il probably buy some more for over the weekend  

fingers crossed for u and hope bleeding stops soon for you hun 
try and stay positive hun


----------



## Alisoula

Okay, this is my 2nd attempt. I had 2 x 5 day blastocyst transferred on Saturday so am on day 3. Not sure how I should feel or what signs or symptoms I should be getting. All I know is I do feel a bit different to last time but that could be down to the fact i'm on cyclogest this time (which 'im finding a million times better than that pesky gel). Sunday ( the day after ET) I had a dull ache like feeling in my ovaries/pelvic area which seemed to switch from right to left side, than that disappeared yesterday to a dull headache across the front of my head and eyes. That has disappeared today and late this afternoon I have this dull ache again to the left side of my pelvic/ovary region. So far no bleeding/spotting or sore boobs. Am trying to stay more positive this time and not think about things too much but thats easier said than done but i'm certainly not that crazy woman I was last time (yet). Have been told by clinic to take HPT on 10th which will be day 13.  Apart from the dull ache coming and going I feel completely 'normal' and all bloating has gone. Has anyone else been experiencing the same?

Good luck to everyone!

xxx


----------



## mango2512

Hi Alisoula

Please dont try and figure out any symptons, the drugs will be putting ypur body under all kinds of stresses and strains. It will drive you crackers if you try and analyze to much (I need to take my own advise!!!) We have the same OTD, lets hope its a good result day. Good luck woth everything.

Rach, Im so sorry. Sending you     

pinks and swm well done sending lots of       your way for more +tive tests over the next few days

Good luck and lots of love to all
Love
Mango xxxx


----------



## scottishniki

Only in day 6, got sent home from work as looked so bad my hips are killing me and now I have a cold! I no it's really silly but I worry that because I have a cold it's another pressure for my embie  to work through. I'm sure it's the cyclogest, I was only on 200mg last time and didn't feel like this


----------



## pinks79

scottishniki take it easy hun --- be selfish and do what u think is best for u and embie big   and look after urself

welcome to all the newbies to the site sending u     thoughts


----------



## samie-lou90

Well ladies I'm going to copy and paste a post I put up on another board u will think I'm nuts but will need u to write bk with ur ideas .... Rach this will be a goodon for u to understand .... I'll get It for ya all now x


----------



## samie-lou90

LADIES PLEASE READ THIS U WILL THINK IM A NUT NUT BUT HEY THATS ME IT ABIT OF A STORY BUT TRY TO KEEP UP LOOOL 
 
well as u know i tested early naughty me !!
 
anyways ill start from the begining ive always used CLEAR BLUE DIGITAL ovulations kits and pregnancy tests .....
 
well i kept my pregnant test from before even though the screen doesnt show the result anymore...
 
sooooo if u ladies have used clear blue digital ovulation tests you will notice that when u eject the test stick from the holder and turn over the pee bit you will see the lines if the test had the circle and no hcg detected u would just have the 1 line however if it was there but it wasnt ur fertile day u would see the dark control line and also a light hcg line and then when u get a positive reading u will see two dark lines....
 
well i was reading the intructions after my BFN and ur meant to take the battery out of the pg test before u dipose of it so i did as it said then i had a little thought .... the prenancy test must do the same things as the ovulations test so sod it i opened it up well u have to white strips so i took them out... one strip had a dark line which  is the control line but also had a light blue line this is the hcg hormone and also the other white strip had the same faint blue line which is exactly same place as the other hcg line so this means the one white strip with 2 lines is your pregnant resut and also the other white strip with just the HCG line is for the how many weeks u are pregnant ....
 
lucky for me i kept my BFP one from before so i opened this one up and it had the same lines the only difference in the white strips is the hcg line is only slightly darker than my BFN one and i mean very slightly different ! showed my mum n she thinks the same
 
now ladies i love science and im v good at it so if it was a pure BFN it would show NO HCG at all like an ovulation test if thyres no hormone present it would show no line !!
 
this has gave me more help but i dont want u all breaking open ur tests as its only CLEAR BLUE DIGITAL ONES  ... but it has gave me hope 
 
so to be certain do what ive done if u want extra proof on ur OTD day up to u
 
i will test again and and if BFP my theorry is right ....
 
hope everyones doing good .... lemme know wat u think of my theory
 
love luck and babydust to u all
 
samantha-louise
 
p.s still got the thrush so we will see if i am or not    (tmi)
 
xxxxxx


----------



## pinks79

samielou  i hope ur theory is correct xx


----------



## sunbeam

Hi Scottishniki,

Just had to post......when I was on my 2ww I had two blasts transferred on the 13th Nov (Sat) on the Tues evening I began to feel all flu-like and shivery with a bit of a sore throat....I felt so bad I thought my blasts wouldn't survive....I got my BFP!!!!  So dont worry....wishing you all the best!!!!

All the best to everyone!!!!

Sunbeam


----------



## samie-lou90

Well Done the other digital test and BFN opened it up and thyre was the blue line ...
And the other blue line was there but very faint .... My BFP and my BFN ones
Surely cannot have the same lines ...? Test day is tomorrow
I think or the third so will buy a twin digital and also early test .... Wish me luck but now I  not so sure .... 
Samantha Louise 
X x x


----------



## scottishniki

Thank you sunbeam xxxx


----------



## pinks79

goodluck samie-lou  --- i used the early test one  -- think the lines are better than digital ones 

fingers crossed  ---   

im testing again tomorow too as still bleeding  -- hope its still there


----------



## smw

Still bleeding. Clinic hav said not to test for at least another wk but they can't explain wots happening! I asked if they cud take hcg bloods but they won't so went to early pregnancy clinic they took bloods and got go bak fri am for more not hopeful though. Xx


----------



## Alexander36

I had ET on 23 Nov and arrived with a cold and cough, I also thought this would hamper my chances for my eggs, I obviously didnt take anything for my cold, but stayed in the warm with my feet up for 24 hrs and for the rest of the week stayed home and took it easy. I have been eating well and second week back at work, but I have a desk job so sitting down most of the day.  I am still even now sneezing a lot and a bit of a cough, but nothing I can do about that about from hope and pray it will work for us.

I test on  6 Dec and the wait is killing me.  I am thinking of testing on Fri but dont want to spoil my weekend, so will wait until Mon 6 when I go for blood test and will do a clearblue that morning.

Wishing you all lots of luck


----------



## samie-lou90

Took a first reponse pg test BFN for me ladies ... My test day is tomorrow so il be waiting for af to arrive


----------



## pinks79

ssssooo sorry samie-lou thinking of u hun


----------



## Mrs Scoob

Hi all, can I join?

I'm on my first IVF, all new to me so I am going with it day by day.

I'm testing on Friday 10th Dec, had 9 eggs collect, 7 fertilised, but only 1 good enough to go back on a 5 day transfer and disappointingly none good enough to freeze.

We are trying to take the view that this time is a learning curve for us and we dont expect it to be successful first time, but it isn't that easy is it, worst of all I dont want to let my husband down.

Anyway good luck to all the ladies in waiting .............


----------



## abike78

Sammie-Lou:  I am so sorry hun. xxx


----------



## frily

Hi,

Can i join you as well?
Not my first 2WW unfortunately been there several times before some where BFP but ended with miscarriages and some were BFN. i do hope this time will be on the good side of the statistic. its got to be!
ET on 28/11 of 2 X 5days embryos. i was told to make the test only on 12/12 but i think i can do allready on 10/12.
I just wish good luck to all the Ladies waiting. hope we will all have good news for the holiday season.


----------



## pinks79

welcome to mrs scoob and frily all the best on ur 2 week wait sending u    thoughts  -- hoping u get the BFP that u deserve 

sending    thoughts to everyone 

me still bleeding  -- wishing it would stop and hoping the test goes well tomorow and it still a BFP -- hoping he/she has stayed with me -- going to be     alot tonight


----------



## abike78

Good luck to everyone testing today. xxx


----------



## bobby77

Hello Everybody, I wonder if anybody can give me some advice. Yesterday was test day after 2ww (2nd cycle IUI). To be honest I had a very strong feeling it didn't work. Had very bad AF signs and when testes yesterday it was a BFN. I stopped my Progesterone suppositories and had lots of wine last night to make me feel better. Now this morning still no AF so I thought I do another test. In fact I did three and on all I have been getting a very faint 2nd line. Im so confused and what about the fact I didnt take my progesterone yesterday (1 in morning and 1 at night). Anybody that can help me?


----------



## smw

Bobby I'm no expert but a positive is a positive it may just be taking longer for hcg to get in to system take ur progressive this am and ring clinic. My friend didn't get a bfp result until she was 7 wks. Congrats. 
Pink good look for today , looks like my bleeding has settled or stopped shall get first part of blood results today but won't know until mon prob good luck I hav all crossed for u.
Everyone else on two week wait hope ur not going to insane xx


----------



## scottishniki

Woke up at 4.30 this morning and all the sickness and pain has just gone!!! Instead I now have a thick head which I can't seem to shake, does anyone no wat u can take for a headache if anything? X 
Fingers crossed Mrs scion 7, one is all it takes xx ur dh will love you no matter way never think u will disappoint x


----------



## scottishniki

That was meant to be mrs scoob! Dodgy predictive txt!


----------



## sunbeam

Bobby in my book a line is a line.....so it sounds like a







to me....congrats!!!! My pessaries stopped on my OTD, thats my clinics policy. They maintain your body will then produce the required progesterone with the hCG rise. I would take this mornings and ring clinic asap....looking good!!


----------



## Winterbreeze

Morning bobby. Try not to worry about the progesterone many women stop using them after on the day anyway so that won't cause u any problems. I also missed mine a couple of times too. As for the wine that will prob have done u good to relax and will not cause u any problems. I would test again tomo morning and see what happens but if there's a line then there's a line. It may just be that implantation took place a little later for you xx


----------



## frily

Pinks - thank you for the welcome and good luck for today 
bobby - line is usually a line and AF cramps can be sign of pregnancy as well (had it all 3 pregnancies...) maybe it was late implementation or something. I think Beta blood test will solve the mystery and might reveal a nice BFP  
good luck for all those who are testing today


----------



## pinks79

just done the test again and its a very faint  BFP     so hope it stays that way  -- it was my last test as well and i cant get out to get another one aarrrggghh 

smw my bleeding is stopping too yest was my worst day and today its hardly anything so    its ok -- goodluck ur blood test goes well   

all the best to everyone waiting out there


----------



## Alisoula

today is day 5 after having 2 x 5 day blastocyst transferred on 27th, due to test on 10/12. still no sore boobs, still only the dull ache feeling on day 1 and dull headache on day 2/3, since then nothing, i still feel 'normal'? not going crazy (yet) and am still rying to be positive but this waiting game is playing havoc with my patience  just not sure what to think so im trying not to think at all but thought i might of had some sign (sore boobs, cramps, twinges etc) by now

good luck to everyone on their 2ww!

xxx


----------



## frily

pinks - good news for the BFP again
Alisoula - i am in the same place like you . climbing on walls already. My transfer was on 28/12 also 2 X 5 day Blasto' . still feel normal as well.
The first time i had blast' transfer i stated cramping on 6 dpt. i know each time can be different and each woman in different but waiting to see what will be.
Its too early for anything yet so keep on those positive thoughts


----------



## Alisoula

Hi Frily

Yeah feeling completely different to last time but not sure if thats down to the fact I was on the crinone gel before and this time on cyclogest pessarys which im finding a million times better. I found with the gel i was getting a lot of different coloured bodily fluids (tmi) which sent me stir crazy as didnt know if it was me or the gel. This time I had a dull ache feeling the day after ET and a dull headache on Mon and Tues but that could all be down to the pessarys so im trying not to think too much about any of it as whatever will be will be and all the fretting and analysing in the world isnt going to change a thing. Will try and stay focused for the 10th when hopefully it will be good news. Wish I could go to sleep and wake up again on the 10th though at the same time I know I will be dreading doing the test. Im not good with this waiting and patience part of the treatment.

Good luck and yes we must both keep going with the PMA


----------



## bobby77

Thank you all so much for your messages. This forum is a great help. On my first cycle I was on here nearly every day. My second one got cancelled and hopefully this is my lucky third one. This cycle I have been trying not to go online every night and to stop worrying, which is sooo hard lol. Well lets see what the test says tomorrow and good luck to you all x x x


----------



## abike78

LADIES LADIES LADIES!!!!

I did the test and guess what..............

BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP


I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy.......  Currently walking around in a daze.

Just goes to show that Lister is fantastic and we would not be here if it was not for them.

Never give up hope guys. 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Alisoula

congratulations for getting your BFP, hope all goes well for you


----------



## mango2512

Hi Ladies,

Dont think its good news for me, I rechecked my dates and AF due today and at 4pm (Exactly how it is every month) the dreaded pains come and now bleeding, proper AF bleed.  
I know I dont test til next friday but I know deep down   
Feeling very sad atm.

Hoping your all well
Take care
Love
Mango xxx


----------



## blonde_one

abike - congrats!!!!!!!!!!!1

mango - so sorry - stay strong until otd though you never know! x


----------



## Nix01

Hey all.

Well done all on BFP's and very sorry to those who like me got the BFN. 

I am sorry to be posting on here but wondered if anyone who has had a failed cycle before could help me?!  I still have backache all the time, thought this was side effect of drugs and AF but stopped all drugs a week ago and Af has also stopped. It's just a constant dull ache!  Probably nothing but just wondered if anyone had experienced the same. 

Lts of love to all. xx


----------



## spangleygirl

Tested positive on 10th Nov and high levels on day 18, 3 days later - again on day 22 levels over 8'000...............*Miscarried *with large clots and pain on Tuesday night and all day Wednesday ...................|Totally and utterly devastated beyond belief.
                               
This was our 5th cycle, and a much wanted sibling for our already precious miracle girl born from our 2nd cycle.

Life sucks. Just want to curl up and not wake up, but my little girl needs me. Don't know how to deal with this........it was our final cycle, no money, DH doesn't want to do any more treatment because of what ti does to us. Absolutely heartbroken.


----------



## blonde_one

spangley so so sorry


----------



## Alisoula

so sorry to hear that spangley, can't imagine how you're feeling right now


----------



## samie-lou90

Hey ladies af arrived today wow painful !!! Hope ur a doin well will do personals later as I'm at work started at half 5 I finish at 2 so will log on then xxx


----------



## frily

spangley , i am so so sorry the hear. i can imagine what you are going through. if curl up is what you need now so do it and rest.  I hope you and DH will find new energy sometime soon.


----------



## Jules18080

Spangley I am so so sorry words can not express how my heart goes out to you   

I haven't been here for a while since bfn but have been checking in on everyones progress   to bfns,   to bfps xxxxxx

2nd cycle planned for Feb xx


----------



## goingcrazy

Congrats to all the BFPs and so so sorry to those who got a BFN, thinking of you at this difficult time.

I wanted a bit of advice from people further along in the 2ww please. Sorry for me post!

I have felt so tired and felt a bit weird this morning. I tested with a clear blue digital test and it said pregnant. I am 9 days post a 3 day transfer. I am worried that it could possibly be the hcg shot still in my system, but I had that 2 weeks ago tomorrow, so not sure. Now so annoyed with myself for testing. I have heard you can test at 11 days post 3 day transfer (which would be Sunday), even though my blood test is scheduled for Tuesday.

Has anyone else been naughty and done this? Sorry  

Just hoping it is true.    

Planning on retesting on Sunday morning, as this would be 11 days.

Any comments gratefully accepted.     to all x x x


----------



## pinks79

congrats abike 79 thats such great new   
mango im so sorry  -- but pls dont give up completely -- i started bleeding on mon and i thought it was all over as this is what happened on my last cycle -- but i got a BFP and im still bleeding now 5 days and im usually only on for 3 days--  so bleeding isnt always the end   
spangleygirl im sssooo sorry  no words are enough thinking of you and sending hugs  
goingcrazy i tested 2 days early and was told that - the test was accurate --  but you shouldnt do it too early as may not be true  -- hoping sundays test gives the same results   ---- but stay away from the pee sticks till then  
im driving d/h mad   as im doing  a test a day and keep shoving it in his face (i do put the cap back on 1st lol)
goodluck and big hugs to everyone  on the wait


----------



## scottishniki

So sorry Spangley xx


----------



## Alisoula

I've just freaked out. I'm 6dp a 2 x 5dt and up until have had no symtoms at all until last night I had a cramp in my stomach and then it disappeared. I've just literally been to the loo and like you had brown/pink when I wiped (sorry TMI). I'm now getting myself in a state that AF is about to arrive (would normally be due this weekend) and neither of the 2 have stayed with me   . Just phoned clinic and they have told me to stay with the cyclogest and advised some women do get a bleed around the time of their period. Its kind of made me feel a little better but can't stop worrying now up unitl now I had been quite positive. Not due to to HPT until 10th.


----------



## No3?

Nix01 - re your back.  I got pregnant on my first cycle but miscarried.  Around the time of the missed miscarriage I had a really bad back, it got so bad that I couldn't walk.  I think often stress affects your back and IVF is such a hard thing to do, it can turn into physical pain.  Just keep a close eye on it.  I have a family member who is a physio so I was very lucky!

Bobby77 - re tests - on my first IVF my test was negative and I stopped taking the pesseries.  Two weeks and no period later, I tested again and it was positive.  So now I have HCG blood tests.  I would just say to all of you, don't get your hopes up if you get a negative test thinking it could be positive, but don't necessarily stop your pesseries etc.  You just never know.  If you can get a HCG test, I recommend that you do that instead of peeing on a stick.  I had two weeks thinking I wasn't pregnant when I actually I was.  After my miscarriage I kept going over and over in my head if I had caused it.


----------



## summer32

Hi new to the site and would like to be added .
My test date is on tues 7th. 
Had 1 blasto transfered 27th nov so on my 2ww and could`nt wait any longer and tested today and got positive .
I hope it stays!!!!


----------



## scottishniki

Is there anyone on cyclogest and progynova? My bit above the pubic bone is so big and sore I just wondered if that was the norm? Even tho I feel better I still get tired easy and I don't feel sick but get the tightning around my throat like u get just before u throw up. I'm only 8dpt for a 3dt so no it's too early to test. Has anyone else had the same?


----------



## pinks79

alisoula i had the same and have been bleeding for 5 days and still got a BFP so dont give up hun 

summer hope32 hope it stays too  -- but very naughty for testing early


----------



## Alisoula

pinks - i've just been to toilet and when i wiped (tmi alert) it was bright red, dont know if implantation bleeding is late as thought it would of happened by now (had 2 x 5dt n 27th) and is implantation bleeding ever bright red, it could be that 1 of the blasts is not staying with me, i know it could be anything though. will stay as positive as i can be and wait and see what happens on the 10th       

congrats on the bfp!


----------



## pinks79

alisoula my bleedin has gone from brown to bright red and can change colour everytime i go to the loo-- some days its just when i wipe and other days its on pad too 

i also had 2 transfered -- so im thinking the same but clinic have no answer sometimes we just bleed  

hope this has given u some faith back


----------



## Alisoula

thanks pinks, yes you have given me hope so will do a lot of       and try and be       for the rest of this journey!


----------



## scottishniki

I have read loads of diaries and the majority if them say people have sore (.)(.) within the first week lots of them say they have got their BFP, mine don't hurt has any one else got a BFP and their boobs don't hurt!? This is driving me crazy and only day 9!!!!


----------



## pinks79

i dont remember getting sore (.)(.) -- they felt slightly heavier for a few days but thats it


----------



## poppins

Hi can I join!

I'm day 2pt, with 2 blasts, one is an expanding one. I test 11th Dec. Its my 12th 2ww!   (9th ICSI) Must be mad.   

Those of you who have bleeding/spotting dont worry, previously I had spotting, pink/brown, and I think red once, and I've had 4 positives, it sometimes stops after a day or so sometimes goes on for a week or so? it could be a good sign. Also cramps around day 6-8 have been a good sign for me before.

scottishnikki, I've never had sore (.)(.)'s on my positives!   

Summer, abike, Congrats, best of luck!     


goingcrazy, Let's hope its good news, I would be quite sure the hcg is out of your system, takes about 9/10 days for  most, lots get a +ve test at the stage you are so fingers crossed.    Although you are naughty!   

Spangleygirl, I'm so sorry to here your sad news,     you and DH take care and spoil each other a bit.   

Mango,    Really sorry, I pray it turns around and ends up ok?   

Had to send DH out with a food shopping list as Tesco's couldn't deliver yesterday due to the weather and we need more food!

Poppins x


----------



## frily

well Poppins if you must be mad than so do I  as this will be also my 13 2ww (in i include also the IUI x2  i had) the things we do......... i also had  few BFP so it our time now!
Alisoula - also for me in one of the BFP i started to feel cramp on 5 - 6 day post  5dt and than i had some spotting - so this could actually be good sign. try to check with the clinic if you should increase the progesterone  just in case
I am on 6 day post 5dt myself and i will be happy to have some little cramps now to signal me my little ones are implementing nicely. it will make me feel more positive. but i try to remind myself that in another time i didn't have cramps or spotting . accept one time just a day before the BFP so trying to keep positive....  

good luck to all of us


----------



## meerkat20

Hi All, 

Can I join this thread? Had ET yesterday. We only managed one grade 2, 8 cell embie and this is our first ICSI journey. Thought I'd be fine on the 2WW but am already going mad. Have a niggling pain in my lower back on the right hand side since EC on Tues like I do around AF and have been feeling incredibly tired. Slept for a mammoth 10 hours last night and napped during the day too. Worried that something's wrong. 

Haven't had a chance to read through everyone's posts yet but hope you're all coping okay.    

xxx


----------



## goingcrazy

Thanks for the reply pinks79 and poppins. Whoa this thread moves fast!

Managed to not poas today! Still planning on doing it tomorrow. Not too long til Tuesday I suppose. 

Sending     and     to all x x x


----------



## scottishniki

Hi meercat, remember ur body is going through alot with the drugs and is continuing to do so. I have taken the week off work as I have been so tired sleeping 11 hrs every night plus resting during the day, and I have always been an insomniac!! It's just ur bodies way of adjusting so take it easy x


----------



## smw

Hi everyone I had hcg bloods Wednesday and it was 312 then had bloods yesterday and it's doubled. Bleeding has just stopped 7 days it went for heavy as well. Got to go bak mon to check again. Still can't get excited as don't feel different and can't see how possible after bleeding so much! I'm also very angry at clinic as they wouldn't do blood I had to go to early preg clinic. Also now thinking if iv bleed during pregnancy hav I bin preg before as never tested as took bleed as neg then took noritestrone to make me bleed again nxt month. Ahh.
Hope all on two ww are hanging in there. 
Pink how are u?


----------



## meerkat20

scottishniki - thanks so much for the reassurance. Might ask for a couple of extra days off this week. Hopefully all the tiredness is a good sign. Although seems too early after ET for it to be anything other than the drugs and the EC as you say. xx


----------



## scottishniki

Pinks and alisoula found this and thought it would help for an explanation x
Implantation can sometimes cause a bit of spotting or bleeding, known as implantation bleeding. Implantation bleeding is a small amount of bleeding in the uterus that occurs when the egg implants into the uterus. A specific tissue, known as trophoblast, develops from the fertilized egg and it surrounds it. It is what attaches the egg to the inside of the uterus, and actually eats its way into the uterus. The trophoblast actually pulls the egg to the inside of the endometrium. Trophoblast even invades the mother’s blood vessels and diverts her blood to the fertilized egg. Sometimes, this blood will leak and this causes implantation bleeding.

Could be just heavy digging and keeping warm hope it helps x


----------



## Deb69Marshy

Hi ladies

Can I join as I am my 2 ww. Had my et on 2/12/10 so OTD is 15th December my 41st birthday. 

I eventually oly ended up with 2 eggs which were a 6 cell-grade 2 and a 4 cell-grade 1, my lining wasn't as thick as the clinic wanted and since my et I have had a terrible cold coughing deep and hard, with shivering, dizzness and I have also had the runs!!!

Cause of my cold I feel that my embies just won't want to settle in but since my et I have been in bed trying to rest my body only been taking paracetomol as per the clinic's advise but I am also taking my IVF meds and injections to try and make this work.

Need some good vibes and positive thoughts to help me through this 2ww as the start hasn't been a good one.

Debs69Marshy
xx


----------



## pinks79

smw thats good news bout ur levels  -
- think the bleeding has stopped today   im the same as u cant get excited yet cause of the bleedin  so far done a test a day all say BFP -- but still think its not true -- have th dr's on tues.  my friends who knw im going through this keep asking me and im avoiding answerin the question. i really want to shout it from the roof tops but too scared


----------



## smw

pink i know.i feel really stupid as told everyone i hadnt worked as was bleeding so heavy, and now i cant correct them as were still not 100% sure.
did your clinic tell u to test again as they told me not to as hcg levels still stay hi even if u r loosing it( sorry dont mean to sound neg) but they should really do your bloods 48hrs apart to see if it is rising.
you think 2ww is bad then u still have to wait three weeks for scan aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## pinks79

oh ok didnt know that  -- where did u go to get ur bloods done as it wasnt something my clinic offer -- would my dr do that do u know. my clinic said to test again


----------



## smw

nurse at clinic said not to test for another week as hcg levels take a while to drop, but said wait for scan but i couldnt some gps do it i went to early preg clinic at hospital they done my bloods and i had to go back 48hrs later, they said if they have doubled they would check again to make sure it continues but if they had dropped they would also keep checking as some women take a long time for hcg to return to normal. its worth it obviously im still in limbo and it could all change but its better than waiting for scan x


----------



## pinks79

thanks for that ive got the dr's on tues so il see if they do it if not il go to the hospital and ask them -- did u just walk in or did u have to make an appointment


----------



## poppins

Hi,
Frily, Best of luck to you too!   

meerkat, Best of luck to you, first time lucky has happened many times! Take it easy as those niggles etc and the tiredness is all part of the settling period, your bodys been through a lot! ivf is qiute invasive, ovaries need to go back down, and the hormones can zap your energy its your bodies way of saying....rest!!!   

smw, Your levels sound promosing if they've doubled the next day, thats good, some times they only increase by half again, hoping this is going to be very good news for you, take it as easy as you can, rest as much as posible, and stay positive, lots of positive visualisation!!!     

pink, good that bleeding's stopped, its surprising how common it is. Stay positive!    

Deb, Best of luck, hope its a lovely birthday surprise for you too.     I'm hoping we have the same nice surprise, I test on the 11th, my birthday is 18th Dec & DH's is the 20th! actually its also my old cats 16th bday the day after on the 12th and my Dad's on the 23rd. A busy bday month for us!

I've been tired and very lazy today, I even had a nap on the sofa earlier, with my 2 younger cats     , one under the duvet stretched out next to me! the other on top by my legs, they were keeping me and my embies warm and snug!!!

Poppins x


----------



## Alisoula

It's all over for me! The brown stuff turned to red and is getting heavier. Phoned clinic and they have advised me that even though I had 2 x 5dt the fact the bleed is red rather than brown tells them that neither of them have stayed with me. They have advised to stop the cyclogest (no mention of increasing it) and call again on monday to book my follow up appointment to yet another failed attempt.

I feel like my world/dreams have all been shattered as I was so much more positive and relaxed this time and really thought that by haveing 2 put back I had more of a chance, how wrong could I of been. I didnt have any cramps,aches,twinges or sore boobs but just like last time day 6 arrives and I start to bleed and then its all over just like that.

Looks like I've got to have another op to remove more endo before even trying another cycle even though I had the same op in January its already come back.

My whole body aches from crying all day but just dont seem to be able to do anything else, really thought I would be able to give DH the best christmas present ever!


----------



## blonde_one

Alisoula - I'm so sorry  x


----------



## frily

Alisoula - i am so sorry to hear this


----------



## scottishniki

Alisoula-so sorry to hear that xxx


----------



## pinks79

Alisoula im ssooo sorry hun-- no words are enough at this time 

big hugs to you   

take care hunny xx


----------



## Deb69Marshy

Alisoula - SO SO sorry and sad for you and your DH, life can be so hard but we pick ourselves up and start again as we still have our dreams and wishes.  

Your dreams and wishes may have faded now but they will come back. 

Debs69Marshy
xx


----------



## meerkat20

Alisoula - I'm so sorry   Look after yourself. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smw

Alisola don't give up I thought it was all over I was bleeding red really heavy for a week a got a positive preg so these things do happen, have u done a test?
Pink yeh it's just a drop in clinic x


----------



## pinks79

thanks smw  -- just looked up my hospital and mine is dr/ midwife referal only -- so have to get the dr to do that for me on tues -- im just ssoo confused -- i didnt think the 3rd week would be the hardest


----------



## mango2512

Hiya Ladies,

Sorry cant catch up on personals as I have been away since Firday morning and its taking me so long to catch up!!
Just want to send everyone            

AFM, Started bleeding 4pm Thurs and been heavy since







OTD is friday so will still test but pretty sure my presious embie could not have survived a bleed so heavy, there is always a chance of a miracle so will still do the test. (.)(.)s stopped being sore and everything feels pretty "normal"!!!

Went to Portsmouth Friday to see "Here come the girls" Loulou, Anastasia and Heather Small, What a fantastic show it was. Done loads of "Me" shopping too as my gorgeous DP gave me some money to treat myself. It was lovely to have something to take my mind off the Tx for a short while.

I hope you all keeing well.
Love
Mango xxxxxxx


----------



## pinks79

think the bleedin is coming back -- really cant cope with this


----------



## poppins

Alisoula,    I'm so sorry, I've been where you are ans its so deflating, the tears just come, and come, take care and I hope they have some helpful news at your follow up, try something different? different tests? but for now you need to be close to DH. New year new start for you maybe.      

mango, Also sending you a hug, the not knowing is the worst part, glad you had a nice day out to distract you, best thing.   

pinks, sorry to hear your bleeding again, but you mustn't give up just yet, as hard as it is fro you to compare, which you will do naturally I've had blood and gone on to get a positive which eventually stopped, and so did smw? sometimes the lining is thickened so much through tx it causes beeding commonly? stay a little hopeful if you can but I know its hard, as I said to Alisoula I'vebeen there too.   

I've had another lazy day, its easier at this early stage and niggles I get it makes you think positive, I feel for you all at the end of your 2ww its so hard to bare at the end, you get to a point where you just ant to know?
I had to ask DH to get a food shop today as our Tesco online was cancellled to the snow on thurs and fri? he did very well! he said there was hardly any milk, bread etc due to lack of deliveries so we have organic milk and semi milk, what a treat its normally just skimmed we have!

He's helping cooking a raost chicken meal now, yum yum!

Hi to everyone else.

Poppins x


----------



## Attie

Hello ladies, can I join you?  

Day 3 ET 2/12 and OTD 13/12.  

Attie x


----------



## pinks79

thanks poppins -- i thought the 2 week wait was the worst but it just carries on -- got a BFP but been bleeding so need to know if he/she has stayed with me - goin to dr on tues hoping he can give me blood test to confirm cant wait till the 22 for the scan   

all the best to u 
xx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Hi Attie - I had basting on 2nd - same day!  

I gave up ICSI and am just trying IUI again since it's less stressful - but this is last time, if itdoesn't work I'll be doing IVF in New Year.  But DH tells me not to think about that - to be positive and believe it will work this time!


----------



## poppins

Pinks, Yes I knew that sorry   of course, best of luck, hopefully it will be nothing to worry about.    

Attie, Welcome aboard and best of luck!   

Saucy S, Welcome and best of luck to you too.   

dinner is almost ready I'm so hungry with these steroids!!!!   

Poppins x


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

I hope you don't mind me joining you. I have just finished ovulation induction using menopur injections and had HCG trigger on Wednesday. I am due to test on 14th Dec.

SS


----------



## poppins

Hi Shooting Star, Welcome! and best of luck to you.   

Poppins x


----------



## spangleygirl

Hi, [/color]Been lying low but watching and reading since our miscarraige on 30th/1st.             

[/size]Just wanted to say thank you for the so sorry msg's some of you have kindly left for me. Sadly, I wasn't on this thread long enough to get to know you girls better.  [/color]Just wanted to extend the hugs and so sorry's really to 'Alisoula'.  ]          [/color]Pinks79 and Smw - really hoping your bleeding and worries aren't what you fear. Been there and it's just bloody awful. SMW the fact you have doubling figures you would hope means good news, but I've learn't the heard way that you can't rely on those levels. I just pray lots that this is heading the right directinon for you and continues so.       [/color]Pinks79 - Hang in there hun, Bleeding is such a worry, anyone telling you it's normal and can be implanation, we know it's possible but any bleeding isn't rasuuring as my clinic told me, but can mean good or bad things. Very contradictory. Will also    for you too, that this  hangs on for you. Definitely take SMW's advise and get second opinion on blood test - anyone told to purely rely on HPT I would say the same. A HPT will still show positive if something going wrong due to levels taking slower time to drop - mine was 2783 on Friday, originally 8792, on Wed, so definitely would still show on a HPT which only measures 50imu or less on some makes. [/color]Poppins and Frily - I am in owe of your determintaion and number of 2ww's !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/size]  [/color]I don't know how you summon the energy, finance and emtional steel to carry on like this. Sadly, My Dh and I are at different crossroads with opinions on ways forward. He would be happy to prptect what we have and I feel a huge sense of loss and a massive void where a baby should be.  [/color]My DD is my saving grace, and I treasure her very existance, but she deserves to have a sibing just as much as I deserve to be a mummy again.  Watching her play with other children, or stroking a younger baby's arm and kissing hteir head, breaks my heart. My Brother and SIL have a DD too, at 8 motnhs now and my DD is delgithful with her. If I mention going to see her her face beams. She is also of the age whereby she renacts rrole play with her baby doll, on a changing mat and tucking them into bed, kissing them goodnight and telling them sweet dreams... it really pulls at my heart strings.  She would make such a beautiful big sister.  [/color]Poppins - to loose so many - how do you manage to pick yourself up, dust yourself down and keep fighting   , My reserves are running really low, yet I desperately want this to happen for us again. I really want to look at the immune route now - there has to be somthing in that? - I have endo and more recently discovered very possibly coeliac - two immune issues. Also had bad AF's since 13, and suffer anxiety and dperession. Been told low on B6 and B12 as a result. Try to eat really well, love walking and excerising my dog. Finding it really hard to get through everyday life atm, but have to for sake of my DD. any advice on how to keep going?? You seem quite an inspiration!  [/color]To those BFN's I have missed, I am really sorry. Sending love and hugs to you all. Congrats to those lucky [/color]enough[/color] to realise your dreams I hope the dream becomes reality.

[/color]
SPG XXXXPS:Sorry for me post just need to wallow a while atm.  [/size]PPS: Sorry for any silly mistakes in text - stupid pc keeps putting [size 78% and font} with brackets throughout my writing[/color]  [/color], which i then have to edit out - keep asking if *anyone* knows why?? no [/color]answer[/color] yet?? - writing this early too, - [/color]can't[/color] sleep,on top of dealing with heartbreak of m/c[/color]  [/color] now have flu like symptoms on top - aches everywhere, cold, cough, glands up, feel rubbish.[/color]


----------



## goingcrazy

Spangley girl
I couldn't read and run. I haven't spoken to you before but just wanted to say how touched I felt when I read your post. M/c is so very hard and a lot of us can relate to your pain. Look after yourself and don't make any decisions yet. You need to grieve before deciding what to do next. At least you are lucky enough to have one little DD. Hope there is someone you can talk to properly about this, were you offered counselling alongside your treatment?

Wishing you lots of luck for the future, whatever you decide to do.

Sending    and    to everyone on 2ww.

Goingcrazy x x x


----------



## blonde_one

spangley I can't say anything more than goingcrazy just did ....  in this difficult time


----------



## spangleygirl

Going crazy - thanks for your lovely msg. 
Hoping by the time i post this, the stupid font thing I am having issues with on my msg's will have righted itself. Just re-read my last post back and it's full of mistakes and not very ledgible!

In answer to your question re counselling - yes I have had it throughout my infertility journey, and had it from mid 2ww to the day after our second scan at clinic - (which was to check everything had come away...    ). The hopsital were concerned this was 'incomplete' but my clinic saved me the distress of having to return to the NHS, since it took nearly 6 hours to be seen the day I was miscarrying.             then I was kept in overnight and I am still bleeding 6 days after it first started. 

GC-Think I read your earlier post but so many girlies on here now I forget who is where. Will refamilarise myself with your journey, when catch up. x thanks for your concerns. xx 

blonde_one thank you too for your msg xx 
Babydust everyone ............
SPG XX


----------



## Notty

Spanglygirl- I just wanted to say that although I totally understand your need to have another baby and sibling for your dd. I feel the same. There is a good thread if you go to the hope page and click on hoping for another miracle. Feel free to pm me if you want to chat. I don't think I ever realised how difficult it would be second time round. Good luck xx


----------



## spangleygirl

Thank you   will pm. x


----------



## goingcrazy

Glad you are getting help spangleygirl. Take it easy, if you ever want to chat PM me anytime. 

Rather than trawling through old messages, this is me: TTC 2+ years. I have my blood test tomorrow after 2WW, 1st IVF. Had four attempts at IUI (3 failed, 1 m/c  ) Experienced some brown spotting but hoping it is ok.

Wishing you luck for the future.

Take care x x x


----------



## dd2006

Hi Frankie B - can you add me to your list ICSI test day will be 14th Dec (11days after ET Blasts) so i think that is right..

DD


----------



## larny g

Hi ladies, I was on this thread a few weeks ago but unfortunately my second round of FET resulted in a BFN.  Well I am due to go into clinic for my last and final FET tomorrow (as long as they survive the thawing process).  I was wondering if anyone can give me any tips for before and after ET.  This is our last go as we have now run out of money.  I am taking the usual vitamins etc.  Just thought there might be some wonderous trick I could do to make them stick this time.

Thanks girls, I hope you are all trying to cope ok with the alwful 2ww.

larnyg xxxxxxx


----------



## nearly40

Hello Ladies, i am in the 2ww test is due 10th Dec i am going to go crazy have had mild spotting yesterday and today now getting concered. anyone have any ideas on how to make 4 days dissapear!


----------



## keep the faith

Hi, I'm new to this thread and am on my 2ww.  Test date is 10th Dec too.  Could 4 days go any slower.  

I hope the mild spotting is just a bit of implant bleed, fingers crossed for you.  

xx


----------



## pinks79

welcome to the new 2 week waiters  -- hope everything goes well for you   

larny g -- i dont think there is anything special u can do  --- but with me  -- i hardly did anything for 4 days after just went from bed to couch and nothing else - didnt even wash the day after  (smelly)  had a stand up wash day after that and then had a cool bath day after that  -- then i went to work (only work p/t) and when i finished was back on the couch  -- 

i think u just have to listen to ur body -- if u feel tired stop and rest  -- its the time to be selfish and think solely of urself and that embie of urs 

all the best 

xx


----------



## poppins

Spangleygirl, Your post has touched us all,   , Its good to get your feelings out on here thats what we're here for, I've done it many times. I'm so sorry, going through a miscarriage is heart breaking, it zap's your energy and brings on anger and pain like nothing else, and there's reminders everywhere. I've had a quite a break before this go, a year and a half the last ICSI didn't actually work so it was easier than a M/C but still hard and verfy frustrating. After my 3rd m/c I got very depressed, so much so I couldn't pick myself up, I had councelling which I found helped, only a couple of sessions but just to sit and cry and feel like it was ok to cry brings the heartache out, I know its not for everyone, and I didn't actually think it was for me but my doctor suggested antidepressents which I didn't want so I thoiught I'd try that first. My last m/c I used a flower remedie to help lift my spirits and I cried a lot, I knew it would help, it takes a good 3 months to get to an easier part of grief but you never forget, I actually have 2 beautiful roses in my front garden in memory of my first 2 losses, I decided to stop there!
If you do go again, then immune testing is a must for you, your at an age (same as me infact a bit younger I'm 37 on the 18th!) so thats in your favour, I do sometimes feel age is an issue and creeping up, but its not really. I'm thinking of you,    and wish you luck for the future, take care of each other, explain your feelings to DH and that there could be hope if you feel strong to continue together.   

Poppins x


----------



## poppins

Hi 

Goingcrazy, Rest up as much as you can, and stay positive, thats all you can do.     

DD, Hi and best of luck!   

Larny, Hi and good luck also, I'll bore you with my tips! Eat as healthy as you can but dont make it stressful just a varied diet, no alcohol or coffee, I always do lots of deep breathing during E/T to keep me relaxed and stop the uterus from contracting!, after E/T eat nothing that you wouldn't eat if you were pregnant, ie soft cheeses etc etc, then the first 3 days (after blasts transfer), or 4/5 days (after day 3 day transfer), I relax and do nothing, I lie on the sofa most of the day, sitting up with my legs out on a pouff on the odd ocassion!, keep warm, I even wore a vest in bed the first 3 nights!, no hot baths, no lifting, stretching etc, after that I might walk to my village 2-3 minute walk for juice/hot choc!, and for some fresh air, and to help circulation! I was going to today but it was too cold...Brrrr! I'm meeting my sis in law for hot choc tomorrow as I am actually getting cabin fever now!    I also have acupuncture before and after E/T, its supposed to help with the circulation and blood flow, I only had it before on this go as we had so much snow at home to get back to we needed to leave London, they just adviced to rest rest rest too! Good luck!   

I was in so much pain last night doing my gestone jab,   after doing it so many times now, I have grissly bits in my bum-sti! and it just hurts to get through it? dreading tonights,  they are awful. Looking forward to going out for a nice hot choc tomorrow with my sis in law! been tired again today, doing nothing makes you tired? I'm normally so active aswell.   

Poppins x


----------



## scottishniki

Spanglygirl 
Wat a beautiful person u must be, my heart goes out to you, no-one can really understand wat it is like to be in those shoes unless they have been there. The pain and grief is indescribable. My admiration for u all who have done this so many times, this is my fourth ICSI and we could only do this due to my best friend donating her eggs to me and my mother in law paying for it. Although I promised my husband that last time would be the last it is hard to describe how I felt wen it didn't work at Easter and the two times before that. 
My test is on the tenth and getting quite anxious now x


----------



## robaby

Hi girls, 
This is my first time writing in.  I normally only read your threads for therapy. Its wonderful having all this support.   I'm waiting on my 2ww, test date Dec. 13th. We transferred 3 (2 good, 1 average). Everyday I have my ups and downs, trying to stay positive but of course any minor cramp gets me worried. DH is always positive and very supportive, but I can't stop thinking "what if" if it does'nt work again.   I dread to see red.  

This is my 3rd round, 2nd ICSI.  I'm 37 and my egg count is very low (3 to 6 per cycle).  I have a long history with Endo and as a result had my tubes removed due to Hydrosalpixs.  This is my only hope!

Wishing and praying everyone here received a good news in time for Christmas.  Baby dust to all.  xxx


----------



## poppins

Hi,

Scottishnikki, Hang in there, keep popsitive    and keep occupied! I've been making xmas cards, made 30+ so far need to make another 35/40 yet! 

Robaby, Hi and best of luck for this go.   

Hope you are all ok, and keeping warm, I had ready brek this morning to keep embies warm! I'm still getting the shakes after I take the ritrodrine tablets, its a horrible feeling! 

Poppins x


----------



## bobby77

Hi, I did another test on Friday and it was positive again. Im now 5 days overdue so it looks like im pregnant although I still cant believe it (7 years without birth control, 3 IUI cycles, 1st negative, 2nd canx and 3rd positive). Im waiting to get an appointment with my hospital. I have hardly any symptons apart from some mild cramping every now and then, sore boobs and lower back pain. 
Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## spangleygirl

Poppins - if you don't mind I'm going to pm you - you left me such a lovely msg and feel I can identify to you? - I think i need to leave this board since I don't belong here anymore...sadly.  Big shoves of snow like babydust to you   xx     

Scottishnikki - Thank you honey for your lovely words, how kind. xx Wishing you all the best and a big tonne truck of babydust your direction.   - pm any time if you feel you want to. x       
To everyone else good luck, may the fairy's sprinkle you all with the dust you desire. x 

SPG x


----------



## pinks79

spangleygirl all the best for ur next journey   

congrats bobby77    thats great news 

i have dr this after hoping they will do those bloodtest to see if he/she is still with me   

welcome all newbies we will try and keep u sane on this journey  -- goodluck to all testers 
xx


----------



## pinks79

my dr is sending me for a scan (hopefully tomorow)  so hopefully knw if she/he has stayed with me


----------



## smw

Good luck pink, I had bloods again yesterday and they hav doubled again, early preg clinic wanted to do a scan and said fertility clinic would do it but wen I rang they said there was no point as there wud b no heart beat so have to wait two wks. I don't feel at all pregnant this waiting doesn't get easier x


----------



## pinks79

i did ask if it was too early but he said its the only way to knw -- i did say i have a scan booked for 22nd but he said that was too far away -- hope they can see 

thats really good about ur levels smw -- think its going to take seeing heartbeat for it to sink in

xxx


----------



## smw

Yeh I know can't get excited yet. 20th seems so long away I may ring early preg clinic see wot they say. My clinic seem to be useless. Good luck look forward to ur good news x


----------



## goingcrazy

Thought I should post on here as well as on the little thread, as i spoke to some of you lovely ladies the other day. Just wanted to say got a   Can't believe it. 

HCG level 206. 

Still spotting but doctor didn't think it was too much of a problem. Hoping it stays!!!   

Good luck to everyone else testing x x x


----------



## poppins

Hi,

SPG, Have pm'd you, you can pm me any time you'd like.    Thank you, thinking of you.   

bobby & goingcrazy, Congratulations best of luck for the scan,    

smw, best of luck to you too with your levels and first scan.   

I enjoyed popping out for lunch with my sis in law today only a 5 minute walk....very gingerly on the icey bits! I was getting cabin fever!

Poppins x


----------



## larny g

Well, had my ET today, two embys, one average quality and one pretty poor quality, they were so good before freezing. Hope they survive.  Very much wanted and needed.

My OTD is 20th Dec.  

Damn this 2ww.

Had severe pain in lower right side of my abdomen, about six hours after ET.  Haven't experienced this in previous attempts, has anyone else had anything similar?

Praying for the next two weeks, this is our final try.

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing ok. xxxxxxxx


----------



## scottishniki

Poppins and spangleygirl thank u xx
Pink I hope all goes well for u and ur bundles of love x
I have been really naughty and done a test, I couldn't wait till the tenth, and it came up BFP!!!! I feel no different except just going to bed at 8 and thirsty all the time. On day 6/7 I had a massive headache which felt like a tension one, and my vision blurred for about half an hour. Didn't think anything of it at the time! Fingers crossed as we are also officially skint and could not do it again. Baby dust and hugs to all xx


----------



## scottishniki

Larny
This has been the worst one for cramps for me, so bad I ended up having to take time of work as well, my cramps from day 5 felt more like fireworks, a stabbing pain then tingling out! 
X


----------



## keep the faith

Hi
Not sure why i'm asking for re-assurance when in my heart i know the result.  But anyone with advice/thoughts on this will be appreciated please.
Just had period pains and checked and i have a tiny bit of blood, so did a test and negative.  Not due to test until Friday, does anyone think theres a chance it will change??

V vvvv miserable :-(


----------



## bobby77

Keep the faith, I did my test a day before test day and it was negative so just wait, I know its so hard :-(
I also was convinced my period was arriving but was so wrong, good luck x


----------



## keep the faith

Thanks Bobby77.  I take it you have tested positive - congrats if so - how far along are you?

I called my clinic and they said if the bleeding doesn't get any heavier it could still be ok, and hormone level may not have been high enough in my test yesterday evening to register positive, so to wait and see, test again Friday morning.

Hoping and praying.
x


----------



## pinks79

keep the faith  -- there are a few of us that have bleed for 5 or more days and we still got positive results -- so please dont give up hun always hope   

I had a scan today  -- too early to see anything really but got to see what they think ( they cant say 100% just in case) gestational sack -- so they say it looks normal for a 3 week pregnany   - they also took bloods and have to back fri for more -- also been told im on a high risk pregnancy due to the IVF , my polycystic ovaries and endrometriosis, so il be monitered more closely 
still wont be convienced till i see a scan with a heartbeat


----------



## poppins

Hi,

Larny, Best of luck, dont dwell on the what your told on the quality, my friend had what they said a bad quality poor embryo not worth implanting, which has now turned into a perfect 7 year old girl!   

Scottishnikki, Congratulations, yipee, and best of luck.   

Pinks, Very exciting, best of luck for the next one.   

Keep the faith, Stay positive, I've had a some bnleeding on positive goes that eventually just stopped so hang in there, the feeling of AF coming is quite good as well as bad too.   

Hi to everyone else.

My friend popped over with her 12 week old baby boy today, was lovely to see them, she's been a good friend through my many goes! we went out for lunch in the village again, twice in a row I feel spoilt, need to watch the pennies now though! been tired again, even fell asleep earlier for 15/20 mins on the sofa. I'm getting a little anxious now? I've got 2 more full days then I can test Saturday morning, I think do a hpt before heading into London for the blood test, hopefully it will show by then if this has worked?      

Poppins x


----------



## pinks79

goodluck for friday poppins  be thinking of u xx


----------



## poppins

Pinks, Saturday!!! but thank you thank you thank you!!!    I must have worded that badly!   

Poppins x


----------



## pinks79

ah ok lol  il be thinking of u sat as well


----------



## bobby77

Keep the faith. I tested last Wednesday and it was negative. I was prepared for it as was convinced it didnt work. AF didnt arrive so I had 3 tests on Thursday (OTD) which were all faint lines and I took another one on Friday which was again positive. Tomorrow I will be 5 weeks. I just want to get my appointment sorted. I live in Spain and Monday and today are bank holidays and they decided to close the office yesterday aswell so I really hope to speak to the nurse tomorrow x good luck for friday!


----------



## frily

Keep the faith - as other allready said AF type pain + spotting can also be good sign. i would actually be more positive at this point if i felt any AF type pain as it was in my previous BFP. 
Poppins - i with you on Saturday . I was thinking maybe already to make HPT on Friday and if i see any faint line i will make the hcg test on Friday if not than Saturday - at list i will be home and not at work when i get the results. 
I dint feel anything anything accept some bloating and gassy thanks to the gastone. i wish i had some cramps or something to keep me positive....  
Hope it will be good news for us


----------



## keep the faith

All of you have made me feel much better about things, although i know i musn't get my hopes up.  No further bleeding (so far - fingers crossed!), getting AF twinges though.  This is such a roller coaster.

It seems that quite a few have tested positive that are on this group!  Wish it could happen for all of us.

Thanks to all for words of encouragement.


xxxx


----------



## larny g

Poppins, thanks very much for reply.

My friend also had a poor embryo transferred and now has a healthy five year old boy.

Hard to stay positive sometimes.

To all you lovely ladies, keep strong.  Good luck to all those testing soon.

Does anyone know, am I supposed to keep my tummy warm, sorry for silly question.

xxxxx


----------



## frily

Sad today . i decided to take HPT today. I am already 11 days post 5dt and 5 days past my last pregnyl 1500 so defiantly if i was pregnant it should have been positive but it was negative. I thought if i will see a very faint line there i will assume it might be still the pregnyl but there was nothing. I used one of the cheap test from the 1 pound shop. the last time i used it it showed me positive when i was 6 days after half ovitrel so i thought they are sensitive enough.  so i guess now i will not wait till Saturday and make the hcg tomorrow to verify before i stop taking the hormones. i do not expect miracles tomorrow. I don't know what is wrong there were 2 great embryos. the lining was 9.5 took all the hormones on time did what i did in the time when i got pregnant. not too much efforts. stayed calm. but since the last miscarriage it doesn't happen. i made histeroscopy and all was nice and good. really don't know   any advise?


----------



## hasina

Frily hi just wanted to give u a  couldn't leave without leaving a messageim no expect Hun I'm still new with the whole tx and iv had iui yesterday on the 2 ww. I'm shore some of the other ladies will be able to reply to u. Stay strong Hun I no it's hard but u have to be for the next step u take.. Sorry couldn't be any help. Hope things work out for u hun if not this round then next round xx


----------



## wanabmum

Hi frily, I've been 3 times and had 6 grade A/B embies back with absolutely nothing. so when i was at the clinic i asked loads of questions of why if they are so good they don't do anything - the embryologist explained it as there are baby embrios and embrios all look good but a baby embi has something more in it to make it into a baby the problem being you just have to find them   thats why the average is 3 fresh cycles as only about 25% of all your egg's can go futher,hope this makes you feel a little better as it did me       NEXT TIME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goingcrazy

Hey guys

I need a bit of advice please. I tested positive on Tuesday with a level of 206. I have been bleeding since Sunday though. On Sunday it was just when I wiped, but it got heavier yesterday and today it is still more than I would consider spotting and I am having to wear a sanitary towel. (Sorry TMI alert!) It is still dark brown but I am starting to get really worried. I rang the clinic and they have upped my utrogest dose. I am booked in for another blood test in the morning. Think the wait until the test and for the results is going to be even more agonising than the last one. 

Has anyone been bleeding more than a little and it didn't end badly?

I can't lose this one as well, although it doesn't feel or look like last time I miscarried. Oh god, you think the worse is over and the worry just continues. 

  to everyone and    to anyone testing x x x


----------



## poppins

Hi,

Goingcrazy, Best of luck for the blood results, hopefully they would have risen well and its nothing to worry about, the fact that its brown is a better sign, although some have red and its fine too? its so hard how the signs mess with our heads.     

Hasina, Good luck with this 2ww.   

frily, Sending you a hug,   , I really pray its a late implanter for you, if not I do sympathise, when af doesn't turn up its very hard?     Good luck. 

Well had a panicky moment last night for about 40 mins to an hour I had dull achey feelings in my tummy? I've said so many times to others that it can be a good sign   , but you still panic when you get them,   I was petrified to go to the loo for fear of AF coming early? but nothing, it stopped in the end, and not had it since so I'm praying its all ok in there?     I was 6dpt, today I'm 7dpt so I would think its too early for AF?....who know's?, this waiting messes with your sanity.   
Just been looking through my chocolate recipe book, and later I think I'll make some chocolate fridge cakes!   

Poppins x


----------



## nearly40

Hello Going Crazy I think I am in exactly the same place as you my P test is due tomorrow and started to bleed lightly on Sun yesterday and today got heavier and now I am so worried i did the test this morning to check and there is a faint line suggesting positiive outcome. have called the clinic but they have said they are quite concerned although some women do bleed early on and have a normal pregnancy I am absolutely at my wits end I hope you stay stong and positive thats all i can say. all the best


----------



## nearly40

Hey Keeping the faith it looks like our test dates are the same tomorrow. I am also spotting and at my wits end this is our second cycle of IVF and i was really hoping and praying it would work this time. I am hoping and praying things work out right for the both of us. keep positiive its not over until its over x


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Hi Girls,

I'm back and newly PUPO! Just had my 3 IUI . . . OTD 23 Dec. Sending good vibes to all     

Hope xoxo


----------



## poppins

Hi 

Nearly40, best of luck, I hope its nothing, I've had a bit of bleeding before on a positive go I thought had failed, then it just stopped. Fingers crossed for you.   

Hope, Best of luck! Thats a lucky test date its my Dad's birthday!   

Poppins x


----------



## larny g

Hey Hasina, we chatted briefly in the chatroom the other night.  Glad all is well and good luck on the 2ww.  Good luck to everyone on the thread.

Had AF cramps every day since FET.

This wait is killing me already. Note to self, stay away from the pee sticks.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## smw

I was due to test on 2 dec and bleed heavy from 26 til 3. I got a positive preg test two days early on 30 and have had 3 blood test last on mon 6 and hcg was 1000 and something which they said is really good so there is hope.
However last nite I started bleeding and hav been spotting today with sharp stabbing pains, I hope and pray it holds in there. Feeling very anxious. X


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Thanks, Poppins - nice to have a good omen!! I just read your history and I soooooo have everything crossed for you on this go         Please let it be your turn!!! xoxo

And everybody else too of course!!      Wouldn't it be great if we had a record round of solid BFP's this time?! Stranger things have happened . . .


----------



## goingcrazy

Thanks Poppins   Your comment made me feel a little better.

Nearly 40 - hope the faint positive become stronger. It is just so hard seeing blood even though I know it it common to experience spotting.   

smw - hoping everything is ok for you. Good to hear the original bleeding stopped, so this could too!

Welcome and good luck to everyone else       

x x x


----------



## pinks79

smw thats good news its going up -- r they still taking bloods 

ive started spotting again im just hoping its from the internal scan (getting proded) yest  -- im going to early pregnancy unit again tomorow -- so il ask --

goingcrazy - a lot of us bleed and thought it was over but it def isnt hun 
nearly 40 thats good news    it gets stronger

hope everyone is doing as good as u can during the wait


----------



## blonde_one

OTD for me today:


----------



## poppins

Hi,

Blonde one, Congratulations and best of luck.   

My last full day yest day tomorrow?      

Poppins x


----------



## pinks79

congrats blonde one


----------



## smw

Started bleeding really heavy think it's over now!


----------



## pinks79

smw -- ah hunny im so sorry   -- u going up the hospital  --- early pregnancy unit told me if i bleed i have to go striaght to a&e

thinking of u  -- hope it is all ok


----------



## keep the faith

Started bleeding heavily this afternoon, tested and negative.  Tears, anger, frustration, depression.... normal drill.  

Good luck to those still in Tx, i wish you all BFPs.

xxx


----------



## hasina

Keep the faith   sooooo sorry Hun my heart goes out to u. Words cant express How sorry I feel all I can say is Hun couldn't leave without leaving a message for u.dnt think it's all over u still can try again.u need to stay strong for the next round Hun


----------



## Hopeandgrace

SMW and Keep the Faith, so sorry that it didn't work this time   Sending hugs     and lots of virtual chocolates and cups of tea. Be gentle on yourselves.

Blonde 1, great news and a reminder for us all that is can and does happen!   Take it easy. Sending best wishes for a healthy and happy pregnancy all the way this time!!

Happy weekend everyone,

Hope xoxo


----------



## hasina

HOPEANDGRACE hows everything going with u hun? xxx


----------



## Hopeandgrace

All good thanks, Hasina! I played squash today - reckoned 1 day post basting shouldn't matter too much (it's only after implantation might have happened that I guess you have to take it easy - hope this is right!!   ). It was nice to distract myself and I took it pretty easy i.e. not much running.

How about you? How are you feeling?? Has Jodie K, our other cycle buddy joined this forum?

Hope xoxo


----------



## toria77

Hi, I'm new here and due to test on 15th December. Not long to go but going out my mind. Have symptons that could be both + and -.


----------



## poppins

Hi,

SMW,    I'm sorry to hear your bleeding, its unfair, and so hard, I hope you will both be able to enjoy xmas and look forward to next years luck.    

keep the faith, I'm sorry for you and DH too, all the best for next year, I hope you can enjoy xmas together, and cheers to the future.    

Toria, Best of luck,  the symptoms really play with your mind dont they!, I've been the same all the way through, my test day is tomorrow!  
hope, best of luck, and take it easy.   

Hopefully DH will be back about 8.30ish, he had to work late, typical on the last day/night of 2ww, I've been going out of my mind slightly! Its going to be a long night, then up early and off to London for the blood test.      

Poppins x


----------



## toria77

Thanks poppin and good luck. The more I read the more worried I get about the test. I've been told to do a home test but so many of you are having blood tests!!!

I already had 4 yr old twins from my last attempt of IVF so am really lucky. Decided to have another go as new partner doesn't have his own child even though he loves my twins.

Last time I hyper-stimulated and was in hospital so couldn't think about anything but getting better. Also missed out on the whole test thing although I did ask the hospital to do one which they did but didn't give me a positive yes!!!


----------



## pinks79

has had a really crap night     spent the last 6 hrs at A&E (TMI alert) had a gush of bright red blood and stomach cramps -- was told by early pregnacy unit if i bleed then i have to go to A&E took more bloods 3rd lot today --- then at the end got examined and they think its ok  as bleeding has calmed down and cervix is closed  -- have to have another scan tomorow to make sure 

this process is sssoo emotional and draining -- praying he/she is hanging in there but also hopes tonight doesnt become a habit


----------



## poppins

Tested with a hpt and its positive!,   just off to get the blood test done now! so I hope its a good hcg level? we both feel over the moon, but been here many times before so keeping our fingers crossed that this is our time!

Poppins x


----------



## blonde_one

pinks I can't imagine how you are feeling  I went thru a horrid time in September, I hope it gets better for you x

poppins - woohooooooo    - like you after last time we are petrified really


----------



## scottishniki

Had my bloods yesterday they are something like 890 so they think both embies have taken!!!! It has taken so long to get here I still can't believe it , the scan is on the 30th! 
My thoughts to u all esp pinks and smw xxx poppins congats to u xxx


----------



## smw

Hi pink were having nightmare orang early preg clinic on thurs when started bleeding againand they said hcg levels have been really good and too early to scan  so just to wait. I then rang clinic they were rather negative I asked if I could b bleeding from sumwhere else except miscarrying they said not likely, they cudnt explain why I bleed last wk and stillpreg. Scan has bin brought forward to thurs not holding much hope, hubby feels it's still worked. Hope u bloods come bak good and he/she is holding in there. X


----------



## pinks79

smw i cant belive that everything that has happened to you is happening to me after  -- thats so scary  -
i thought it would be plan sailing after the 2 weeks how wrong was i  -- waiting for a call as last night they said they are going to scan me today  -- hun if i was you and ur still bleeding i would go to a&e  -- they took bloods and wee sample - also i had an internal and said the cervix looks closed as with a miscarriage the cervix would show open  -- also they waiting to be scanned by them  but i know its hard but they is still hope -- ur DH has a good feeling about this  -- really hope its another blip for both of us    

poppins congrats to you -- well pleased 
scottishniki thats good level  xx


----------



## scottishniki

Thank u pinks xxx 
Wat happens now for u? Rest and wait or are there drugs they can give u x


----------



## pinks79

not 100% yet still waiting on hospital to call me.  i think i may of over did things yest looking back -- but were perfectly everyday things 
just hate waiting


----------



## scottishniki

Resting and waiting are the two hardest things thinking of u x


----------



## mango2512

Hi Ladies,

Im sorry there is so much ups and downs for you. I am in the same boat, I had AF last week bang on time but got my BFP yesterday!!! Totally confused. I spoke with the unit who said to test again monday ( I have become a serial tester lol) the line is still there, just praying it gets darker over the weekend, Im booked in for a scan on 23rd Dec to make sure everything is where it should be. Im trying not to worry too much, testing is helping in a way    I done the usual google!! The explanation I came up with was that the HCG stops your cycle, A bleed can be caused by not enough HCG in the system to stop a bleed. I also know the other risks of bleeding so trying not to get my hopes up too much. As it stands, I AM PREGNANT and ill enjoy it and hopet hat it goes on to be a healthy happy 9 month, I wish you lovely ladies the same.

Great news for the BFP's. Well done.
So sorry for any BFN's. My thoughts are with you. take time to heal and look after yourselves      

Love
Mango xxxx


----------



## pinks79

congrats mango 2512  thats really good news


----------



## scottishniki

Yeay you mango !!!! Hope all goes well x


----------



## smw

Just be to a&e they wudnt do anything not even bloods got to wait til mon had enough of not knowing x


----------



## mango2512

smw, im so sorry, they dont understand how hard it is do they??       all truns out good for you, youve had such a rollercoaster already. Try and get some rest, I know its easier said than done xxxx


----------



## mia83

hi ladies  how  is  everyone  doing  so  far  I  just read  some  of  your threads, I'm very sorry  to hear  some  of u  got bfn, don't  give up  hope next cycle  works  for u all,congratulations to those  who had bfp so very happy  for  u guys  hope  u all have  easy 9months  and  a healthy baby,. I'm on  day 5 embryo transfer,till  today  I  felt  OK no worries at all but  2day  when i woke  up  started  sneezing  a lot  and this  is not  good  sign for me  usually  when i do sneeze i do  get  periods,and  i do have some  strange noises on my tummy its  like when u are  really hungry  but im not hungry ,still got time till the  test day as my testing  day is  on  19th Dec another week or so,and  i don't  feel  any cramping  or  pain at all.hope everything  goes  fine,there is nothing much i could  do i did  everything  i was  told  by docs  to do  now  it is  in god  hands hope he  will  not  forget us  all  hope ur  dreams  comes  true, good  luck to everyone  we really need  it  it


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Gosh, so much activity on here!!

Yay, Poppins and Mango - great news about your BFP's     Poppins, let us know the results of your blood test - fingers crossed.

Scottishniki - how exciting to have such high levels - amazing if it's twins   

Pinks, my heart goes out to you - you must be on tenterhooks. Good luck for the scan - please let us know what happens. And don't beat yourself up about overdoing it yesterday - I'm sure you didn't. . .

SMW, thinking of you . . . keep the faith if you can, although Thurs must seem like ages away  

Mia, hang in there . . .hope the sneezes pass!!

Hope xoxo


----------



## hasina

LARNY.g hi yep i remember  u hun...how u doing hun?


----------



## bettyboop5

Hello ladies

Can i join u?   
Had my tranfer today and official testing day is on    christmas day .  We had two grade 1 embies transferred and feeling lucky.
Will now read everyones stories xxx


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Hi bettyboop and welcome!! OTD of Christmas day has to be lucky . . . best of luck      for you.

Hope xoxo


----------



## aubergine07

Mind if I join?  Will be testing on Xmas Eve, but think that I may be naughty and sneak in a test a day or 2 earlier!!  I know it's early days for me to be saying that - only had ET this morning - but family will be around, and want to deal with the result before they arrive!!!  Scary to think I might have to put a brave face on for the day


----------



## toria77

Poppins - huge congratulations to you. x

Am seriously thinking of doing a test Monday, it's only 2 days early. Am going out of my mind! Just want to know now one way or the other!!!


----------



## poppins

Hi again!

I'm still grinning like a cheshire cat!









Nat, that really funny, and great too!!!

Thank you also, Peachy, bridgetjones & Debs!









My levels are good, its an earlier blood test than usual with this clinic, it was 57.1 which for this stage is good, and working it out if it were to go up at least by half again tomorrow it would be roughly 90 with ARGC testing time? I think thats right?







Dr Gorgy said it was a good level with probably just one! Progesterone was over 200 too which is good, at least I'm doing those nasty gestone jabs right! 
He's decided to intensify the immune treatment due to my histeory and 4 m/c's, so I had IVIG there and then! I've had to up my steroids to 40mg....god I'm going to get so fat, I was hungry on 25mg! Also the clexane is up to 60mg, so 40 morning still with 20 in the evening. Back in for bloods Monday, I'm going to try and get them done locally hopefully if I can find a hospital near me I live in a village near to Maidstone, Kent but I need to know that they will get the results back the same day?

I'm tired, I woke at 3am and was still awake when my alarm went off just after 6am, I dosed off this afternoon but I think I'll be in bed early tonight! Will catch up with you all tomorrow. 

Poppins x


----------



## pinks79

smw im sssooo sorry -- i cant understand why A&E didnt do anything for you -- 

didnt get called for my scan yest but been told it be monday -

goodluck everyone


----------



## poppins

Hi,

Pinks, How are you doing? good luck for tomorrow.    

aubergine & Bettyboop, Welcome and best of luck, hope you get good news for xmas!   

Hi to everyone else.   

I did another test this....just because I had a spare one...cant not use it!!!   the line came up quicker and darker so hopedfully thta means the hcg is rising ok? Blood test tomorrow, hoping I find a local hospital to do it they need to be able to get the results back the same day or its off for a 2 hoyur drive to London?

Just got back from a xmas dinner with all of DH's family as we are with my family this year...we take it in turns! Its was yummy and I feel stuffed!

Poppins x


----------



## pinks79

ah poppins thats really good news --- when i went to the early pregnacy unit as my local hospital they said it takes 2 hrs to get the results back so as long as u dont go at the end of the day u should get em back the same day. glad u had a good day

im ok just tired and emotionally drained -- bleeding has completly stopped again and was only spotting yest  -- dh is saying to keep positive -- phoning hospital in the morning to get my scanned  organised and probably more test -- dont knw if my veins will like it -- they are already havin to use the back of my hands as my arms wont give any 

this is harder then i ever expected it to be -- but be sssoo worth it if he/she has stayed with me 

goodluck to everyone waiting     for everyone 
xx


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Hi all,

Poppins, a quick, strong stripe sounds good!! Good luck for tomorrow - let is know how it goes. Hope you find a local hospital to do it. Sending    

Pinks, I'm with your DH - there's every chance everything is fine and you've just been unlucky with this horrible spotting/bleeding scare (which we all know just from reading these pages can easily happen). Fingers crossed for you tomorrow too    

Hey Aubergine - welcome and best of luck to you!!

Hope xoxo


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

I am due to test on Thursday but quite confused this time round. Con has me taking low dose asprin daily and using progesterone pessaries. I usually experience sore boobs after triger injection until it wears off but this time it has not worn off. Does anyone know if the pessaries could be causing it? I also assume AF will not arrive even if I am not pregnant, until after I stop using the pessaries. I have never usd them during 2ww so any advice welcome.

Many Thanks

SS


----------



## pinks79

ss  the passaries cause so many different symptoms and can change each time -- i know its hard as we all read into every symptom 
one thing though the pessaries wont to AF from coming 

all the best hun  -- hope all ur symptoms are meaning ur heading for the best news ever


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks Pinks

Really hope all is ok for you and the bleeding stops soon. If it helps at all I bled all the way up to 28weeks when i was pg. Really scary and unexplained but all ws fine and DS arrived safe and well at 39weeks.

SS


----------



## pinks79

ss thanks for that has encouraged me loads  -- waiting is ssoo hard b 4 weeks since test date on thurs just want to knw for def


----------



## katiebear

hi lovely ladies, well this is it the last week, i test a week today...and the wait is driving me crazy,EC was 30th nov ET 3rd dec been told not to test till 19th....it seems an awful long 2ww to me.....had final hcg inject on 28th so surely it will be out my system by now?
how come we have all these strange aches and pains tht we over analise,hey its just so frustrating, does anyone think i should test early or should i just wait?
Any way i am thinking of all u other ladies waiting to test praying tht we all get BFP, xxxxx


----------



## scottishniki

Scan is on the 30th!!!! I thought that the 2ww would be a killer and this is way worse, so worried that something will happen between now and then!!!! Contests to all the bfp's and hugs to the bfn's xx


----------



## pinks79

got my bloods back they have dbled     going in tomorow for scan and more bloods 

tell me about scottishniki these weeks are much harder   

katiebear i tested 2 days early  -- u cant do it to early as may get a false reading


----------



## smw

Had a scan today and there's a sack but no talk despite doubling bloods, so just hav to wait and pass it now gutted!


----------



## pinks79

ah smw  ssssooo sorry  -- is it not just too early to see anything in the sac
big   to u -- thinkin of u


----------



## smw

No as should be 6 wks tomorrow so u should see something.


----------



## pinks79

im ssssooo sorry hun -- dont knw what to say


----------



## Hopeandgrace

awwh, smw, I'm so sorry     Sending you a virtual cup of hot chocolate and a big comfy duvet too


----------



## poppins

Hi,

I've had a bit of a panick today, my hcg is good its gone up over half to 167 which is ok, but the progesterone is only 57.something? it was over 200 on Sat? I know at the ARGC Mr T like dit over 100, which I know is quite high? I have researched online    and it say's normal ranges are between 9-47 from conseption to 12 weeks, in that case I should be ok but having had 4 m/c's I cant help but worry? 
I was doing cyclogets in the morning and gestone at night, I've been told to do cyclogets twice daily too, then repeat bloods again on Wed, luckily I found a private hospital local to me that can do the blood tests, and get the results back same day, took ages to sort out mind!

Poppins x


----------



## georgia2

Hello to all

My first post this cycle, been lurking for a while. Can I join you all in this 2ww trauma?


----------



## pinks79

ah poppins i think the whole journey is a panic attack -- glad u found hospital near you for ur test and hope it dbls again

ah welcome georgia2  all the best and hope u get a positive result

xxx


----------



## pinks79

just been for my scan they think i did mc fri night as the sac aint as clear as it was last week they are just waiting for my bloods to confirm. dont knw if i can pick up from this


----------



## poppins

Hi,

Pinks, Thank you. I'm so sorry,   , its awful, why cant it be simple they put them back in and it just works?, its so unfair,   , sending you a hug,   , take care, and take some time out too.   

Georgia, Welcome and good luck, when do you test?   

I'm in for hcg, progesterone and full blood count tomorrow, really hope the hcg is still rising ok, and that the progesterone is ok now too? Also I hope my platlettes aren't high, a problem I have with blood clotting?    

Poppins x


----------



## goingcrazy

So sorry pinks if that is the case.    The waiting is just a mightmare I know.

It is all over for us. I bled more over the weekend and on Sat it went red, bloods done yesterday and my hcg levels havegone down. I have to stop the progesterone and let it all come out. Gutted! doesn't feel like Christmas anymore. It just seems so unfair.    It is the second time I have miscarried this year. We are going to take stock and probably try IVF again in Feb (as we have no frozen embies).

Good luck to everyone still on the wait. I wish you all the luck in the world x x x


----------



## poppins

Hi goingcrazy, I'm so sorry,   , it is so unfair, its horrible to go through, sending you a hug,   , I hope you'll be strong enough to go again in Feb, take care.   

Poppins x


----------



## pinks79

goincrazy sorry hun - its the worst feeling in the world


----------



## scottishniki

So sorry to u all pinks and smw xxxx
Poppins keep in there fingers crossed xx
How do people now whether they have to take aspirin or not? Having got this far and now hearing of APS(?) was wondering who I would ask about it xx hello all the newbies xxx


----------



## mia83

pinks79  hope  ur blood test  shows  good  hun  i  will pray  for  u, 

goingcrazy sorry to hear that  be strong  hun 

georgia2 welcome  to the  2 weeks  wait  when u are  testing  hun

im on  2ww hell  too  i was ok  till  2  days  a  go, started sneezing a  lot  it was  just  for  2  day  but  im afraid  it hasn't  worked  for  us  cos  sneezing  brings periods to me,  hope  not!!  it  is  our  first cycle, im so tired,i have  gained  weight  a lot  from size  10  went to  size 14 i think ,yesterday  hubby asked em to  go out,and  all my clothes  especially jeans  didn't  fit  at all , omg  nearly went  crazy,hope  for  all of  u  guys  in 2 ww  bfp, such an  emotional journey,i had  to give  up smoking,drinking,i feel  isolated  to be honest ,  i don't  go to my friend s often cos  all of them  drinks smoke and  stuff  so i have  to avoid them for  this  period of time!!  at least we  deserves  some  good  news in the end,good  luck  to everyone  hugs


----------



## pinks79

bloods have just confirmed the mc     dont knw how im going to get through this  --- gutted is not the word


----------



## jamtastic

Hi everyone, 

Can I join in just had et 4aa and 4bb just as they were b4 they were frozen test date boxing day hoping for a last Christmas Present. 

Sorry to hear of your mc pink you will fell better in time I know from my on previous experience. Try looking on the mc thread really helpful. Lots of hugsx

Hi to everyone else 

J xx


----------



## toria77

oh pinks, don't know what to say.


----------



## mia83

pinks 79  so  sorry hun to hear that  i feel  for  you be strong  hugs  to u


----------



## blonde_one

pinks - so sorry  honestly hun I felt the same back in September.  People said to me that now you know you can get pregnant and your body knows what to do...... this helped me to try again 

anyone who's had a negative 
anyone with positives - congrats but aint the next wait worse than the 2ww!


----------



## poppins

Hi

I had a small bit of watery pink when I wiped this afternoon...really sorry too much info but it was after number 2's and was really trying not to straine too much!?    (sorry!) Hope everything is ok?    , I do get the odd mild achey, feeling once or twice a day and I've had a couple of mild twinges for a few seconds today, I'm sure I get this everytime but you forget and still panick? 

Poppins x


----------



## wendycat

Hello ladies


Can I join you please? I had two embryos transferred yesterday on a medicated FET cycle, my OTT is the 29th. I'm ready for the craziness of the 2ww now!


Looking forward to getting to know you all.  


Wendy


----------



## pinks79

morning all

this will be my last thread as no longer belong on here     -- hopefully try again next year
poppins really hope this works out for u. u have encouraged me loads -- u really deserve this
good luck to all u 2 week waiters  hope all ur dreams come true
xxx


----------



## wendycat

Pinks- So sorry


----------



## mia83

hi ladies  how  everyone  doing  so far  i haven't  felt  good  for  two days got  headaches i did  took some  paracetamol's but  its not helping  much,still  got another  4 days  to  go  and test  on 19th Dec  praying a lot for that bfp......

wendycat: welcome on 2ww how  u doing, 

wish  everyone a very good  luck hugs  to u all


----------



## wendycat

Mia, not long for you to go now!   


I'm OK, I'm only one day in so having to slap myself for symptom spotting LOL


----------



## Anitamanzanita

I'm new to ALL of this - don't understand what any of the abbreviations mean - can someone spell them out for me please so I can join in!
I had three failed attempts at natural cycle IUI and am now 4/5 days away from testing after IVF treatment (egg collection on 3rd Dec and a single grade 1+ (what does the + sign mean?) embryo transferred on day 3). Now taking cyclogest twice a day (up m' bum!!) which I find more traumatic than the injections. Putting any weepiness etc down to the progesterone and hoping it's not due to PMS. Only one close friends knows what I'm doing so feel a bit alone. x


----------



## poppins

Hi,

Just thought I'd let you know, my HCG has just over doubled again its now 347, and the progesterone has gone up to 130 which is a relief (I think I did the gestone jab too low the night before that test?) I no longer need any more blood tests just hope it continues to rise, and I have a scan xmas eve and the Intralipid drip too. I'll be 1 day under 6 weeks so I hope we get to see a heart beat, but I know it might be a bit early?    

Good luck to the new comers, and those nearing test day!    

Thanks for the support.

Poppins x


----------



## wendycat

Hi Anita which abbreviations are you struggling with? It was a mystery code to me as well when I first came to the site!  


Poppins - Yay! Great news. When I had my six week scan last time they saw a sack but no foetal pole or heart beat, the foetal pole appeared the next day and the heart beat was there a week later, so don't panic if there is less there than you are expecting.  


Wendy


----------



## Livertypickle

Can I join you please ladies?  I have had 2 embryos transferred today (FET cycle).  1 x 8 cell grade 2/3 and 1 x 7 cell grade 2.  Feeling pretty negatiove about the whole thing - is that normal?

Juliet x


----------



## Shooting star

Well I think its all over for us. I am day 13 of 2ww and tested and got BFN. Guess if it is still negative tomorrow I need to stop progesterone and wait for AF. I usually get AF between day 10-12 of 2ww do at least the progesterone is working. Straight into another cycle over Christmas I guess.

Wishing everyone else all the best

SS


----------



## wendycat

Sorry to hear that shooting star. It isn't over until OTT though.


----------



## mia83

hi  ladies  hows  everyone  doing?last  night was day 7 ET and  i did  had a bit of bleeding  its  was  brown  it wasn't like  flow or in my underwear's!!  only when  i wiped it wasn't  much i got worried  i didnt  had pains or  cramping  at  all,hope  everything is  fine  i just write to  my doc  about my concerns hope  he replays  and  says  its  not  bad .

wishing a very  good luck  to u all


----------



## larny g

hey ladies

Well I am day 9 in the two week wait.  I have no symptoms whatsoever and getting worried we have a BFN yet again.  This is our last go and getting really low and down.  Am I too early to test?  Feeling the strain and taking it out on everyone.

So sorry for me post.

Good luck to everyone testing soon, so sorry to hear about all those who have received a BFN and congrats to all those with a BFP.

xxxxxxx


----------



## molly1966

Hi, I'd like to join your thread. I had 2 DE blasts transferred today, and my OTD is Dec 28. I'm feeling good but ever so tired.

Anyone here on prednisolone and feeling hungry all the time? I'd love some tips on how to manage this without gaining weight  

Good luck to all on 2ww
x Molly1966


----------



## molly1966

Mia, that sounds like implantation bleeding. Do a search for this term on the website and you'll probably find loads of women have slight bleeding around days 7-9. It could be a good sign!
Larny, its always good to wait until OTD - there are so many false negatives when you test early

x Molly


----------



## wendycat

Molly- I am starving constantly! I'm on progynova and cyclogest. I'm trying to stay fairly healthy and have lots of regular small meals, but I've a thing for Ben and Jerry's at the moment too   


Larny - Sorry hun, I would say a bit too early to test. But loads of people have no symptoms and still get their BFP. I hope this is your time.    


Mia- it does sound like implantation bleeding   


I've been doing absolutely nothing at all, all day long. Bliss!


----------



## mia83

ladies thnx a lot  for  those wonderful words  hope  it points that way,im feeling much better  now  cos that kid  of bleeding went  away  and  2day  every time i went to the loo  i was  looking  is  there any bleeding  but hardly could see anything hope  that little  one  is  there  somewhere and  stay  there for  another  9months lol 

wishing  a very good luck  to everyone  hugs  to u all


----------



## molly1966

Wendy, I hear you - I've been super healthy until the last few days and its all gone downhill  . 
Just wanted to say how sorry I am to see your story (in your profile) and its so courageous of you to start back again. 
All the very best - Molly


----------



## larny g

hey Molly,  I'm also on Prednisolone, unfortunately, I have put on lots of weight whilst being on it, I'm on my third cycle now with hardly any break in between.  it's the worst bit of it for me, getting fat and then maybe getting a negative.  It is really supposed to help though.


----------



## molly1966

Larny, what dosage are you on?  - Molly


----------



## still a mum

hi ladies hope u dont mind me posting, i am due to have FET on 22nd dec if my embies survive the thaw x

larny g i am also on prednisolone and have put on over a stone already! i feel huge, just hope its all worth while x 

i only have 2 embryo's frozen so not very positive that i will actually get to FET x

gd luck for everyone due 2 test x


----------



## pinks79

im back  -- only cause i cant give up on my dream yet  ---  waititng to hear back from my clinic but just wondering for those that have paid for the treatment how much did it cost roughly  --- i know its different for each clinic and depending on what drugs u have -- but just need a rough figure so i can start doing the maths  
icsi cycle would be good to know 

thanks  -- i have come up with my own logic 
1st cycle BFN
2nd cycle BFP --mc 4 weeks :0(
which means 3rd cycle BFP till the end  -- right  -- well thats my logic


----------



## still a mum

love the PMA hun gd luck and hope it works out for u x


----------



## Diddy16

Pinks-My IVf cost £2467 PLUS medication which roughly works out as about £900. I was on the highest dose of Menopur though, which is why it was expensive. I think ICSI at my clinic is about 3100 plus drugs. Hope this helps a bit. I'm using savings that were for a deposit on a house. Going to try again in the new year.
 to you!
xxxx


----------



## pinks79

thanks that does help  --  think we are going to stick with the clinic we have been using as they have been so nice and helpfull -- but wont be doing anything for a few months  - need to get prepared mentally and emotionally  - plus sort finances out 
goodluck diddy16 hope works out for u in the new year


----------



## wanabmum

Pinks we paid £3900 for isci which includes a deposit of £900 which you will get back if you don't use it all - i got back over 300.x


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

Test day today and got BFN. Con is on hols for another 10 days so will stop taking pessaries if still negative tomorrow and wait for AF, to start another OI cycle.

Feel really down as this was my 5th OI cycle and things looked really good. I thought it might work.

Not ready to give up though so straight into another cycle as soon as possible.

SS


----------



## dd2006

Hi Ladies

I am nearly at the end of my horrid 2WW.... Test day is saturday 18th (so that will be 2wks from ET)

If it is a positive when will they do a blood test and scan to confirm it??  Hope its before christmas  

DD


----------



## wendycat

Shooting star -    Sorry to hear that.


Dd2006 - The scan is usually when you're six or seven weeks pregnant, but some clinics do a blood test as the pregnancy test.


----------



## katiebear

hi ladies i still have 2 days to wait before test not till sunday....i hav had really heavy bleeding thou so not too hopeful ...but just wondered if its poss to still get a bfp with heavy bleedingalso does anyone know how much hcg has to be in ur body to show up on a preg test is it poss to get a neg result a few days before a positive testso sorry for all the questions girls, hope ur all staying positive this week and keeping everything crossed for BFP's hugs and luv xxxxx


----------



## wendycat

hello katiebear. Sorry to hear you're bleeding. Lots of women do get bleeding in early pregnancy. I did last time. 


I think it needs to me 25 microlitres per litre to get a positive test, so yes, definitely possible to get a negative result four days before test date.


XX


----------



## aubergine07

Hi katiebear

on another thread, 2 ladies had heavy bleeds, thought it was all over then tested on OTD and had BFPs.  I know that one keeps testing every day, just to check, and so far so good.  So hoping and praying for you too


----------



## katiebear

thnks wendy, for ur answers i am clinging onto the hope of a xmas miracle...  and saying my prayers for sunday, thinking of u and all other ladies testing over weekend.. i will.say a wee prayer for us all. xxx


----------



## jack2009

Help!!! First time I have been on this site and its great, please help i am going innsane with this 2 ww malarky!! I am on day 4 (if you include the day it was done)of 2 embryo transfer using donor sperm, one was grade 1 plus with 8 cell and they other was grade 2 with 9 cells, is this good or bad? This is the first time i have done IVF and like everyone i am questioning everything i am so desperate for this to work. 

I am after advice days 1 and 2 very bad period and back pains, but yesterday and today not much only sore breasts and bloating feeling I just have a sinking feeling its going to be negative especially when I keep reading period pains are good around day 5 when they implant!! Is this true or can the implant earlier?

Also I am taking the pessaries twice a day, will my period only happen after i test if its neg when i stop using the pessaries or is there a chance it will come while i am on them, basically want to know should i expect a period anyday if this cycle fails?

Anyway i would love to hear other peoples experiences, I am due to test 26th December 2010!!!!!!!!

Thanks Oh and Happy Christmas!!

Good luck everyone


----------



## katiebear

hi aubergene thnk u for ur very positive news tht i can still hole on to a glimmer of hope....we have so many aches and pains and questions tht drive us mad it s unreal how any of us manage to saty calm and get bfp.....i will say my prayers even harder tonight...i cant let go just yet otd sunday....hugs to u aubergene xxxxx


----------



## jamtastic

Hi everyone, 

Molly - iam on predisolone 10 mg, thats two tablets a day due to previous mc , i am also taking baby aspirin.  I too get very hungry but have been really good and not eat too much to satisfy the hunger.  I have woken really hungry in the middle of the night so just Try to ignore it. 

Mia - i agree with molly that definitely sounds like implantation bleeding, a really good sign.    In all my cycles i have never had implantation bleeding.

Still a mum - PMA best of luck for 22 dec and hope you will be PUPO.

Shooting star - lots of      

dd2006 - good luck for Saturday.....it going to be a BFP!

katiebear - good luck for sunday hope you get a BFP.  How is the bleeding now? As all the girls bleeding does not mean BFN.  Sending you lots of positive vibes to you.

Jack2009 - i am also testing on boxing day so we can test together. I hate this 2ww wait i wont be testing early as i did that last cycle and got a BFN and then a BFP (although i had a MC) so will wait for OTD.  We WILL get a late christmas present.    

Love to all 

Jamtastic xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Livertypickle

Jack2009 and jamtastic - me too   Test date 26th december

I have 2 x 3 dayers - but I'm a bit concerned about the quality - one seven cell grade 2 and one 8 cell grade 2/3 - by the looks of it, that is not too hopeful for me    

Lots of luck to everyone 

Juliet x


----------



## katiebear

hi jamtastic,thnks for the encouragement and support, bleeding is alot lighter now, and i feel really nauseous today...but no other symtoms so i am clinging on to the hope of a miracle....felt nauseous yest morn too...so fingers crossed, wishing luv and hugs...stay positive ladies, xxxx


----------



## jamtastic

Livertypickle - cool welcome to the boxing day club  (i just made that up!) Dont worry about the gradings of your embryos too much.  I had 5 day blasts 2 x 5AA transferred on a fresh cycle and they were soo good that they were trying to persuade me to just put one back as they said it was very likely that i would have twins if i put two back - well that cycle ended in mc at 5 weeks!.  So what i am trying to say that even if you have top embryos it is not guaranteed to work.  Also dont forget that your two embryos were frozen and are technically a lot stronger than fresh as they have gone through the stress of being defrosted and they have survived and are snuggled in nicely in your womb!!! So they are fighters!!

Katiebear - no problem - i am sure i am going to have a wobble before the OTD so you can return the favour.

J xxxx


----------



## Livertypickle

Thanks Jamtastic, that really helps. 

Christmas feels like a difficult time to be going through this - potentially wonderful I guess.  I'm not a religious person but I might just say a little prayer tonight for all of you that are awaiting results 

Juliet xxx


----------



## linzy

Hello do you mind if I join you   my test date is 31st Dec x


----------



## Penpot

Hell all


Anyone testing on 22nd? 


Anyone going completely     ?!


Only a week in and I've had every emotion from: it won't work, surrogacy next stop, to choosing baby names.


Was on here last month too, so I've had a back to back treatment. If it's another bfn, I can't tell you how much I'm going to enjoy getting [email protected] at the in-laws this Christmas!


Good luck to all


Penpot xxxx


----------



## bettyboop5

Penpot    ur post made me laugh.  Im same as u...  so many plan b and c's


----------



## katiebear

penpot the 2ww is a rollar coaster...u defo feel like ur going mad...i do my of test on sunday and bled mid week so had given up hope but the ladies on here hav kept me sane i am still hoping for a bfp on sun esp due to the fact i felt nauseous yest morn and hav most of the day today...i AM CLINGING ON TO THE GLIMMER of hope, here's hoping tht the nausea is a good thing and my wee angels hav held on in there. stay in touch on here the posts really help to settle nerves and nags, xxxxxx


----------



## Penpot

Katiebear - ooh I think your mid-week bleed could be a really good sign of implantation hon, got fingers crossed for you  for Sunday     


Penpot xxx


----------



## molly1966

I guess we're all in the same boat - if we get BFNs we can atleast drink up over the holiday season!  

But with my test date on Dec 28 I'm not sure what to say to friends and in-laws about not drinking - I normally enjoy a tipple (or several!) and they will all get suspicious  

x Molly


----------



## mia83

well  ladies  i  think periods its  on its way  for me,  every time i go to the loo there is more amount  of  blood its  still brown,but  last night  i had  some periods  pain  for  about  20mins  and  today  not  pains  but  some  noises on my tummy its like  when u hungry, still  got  another  2  days  to  go as my testing  day is  Sunday,but  im feeling  a bit down,hope  im wrong ..
good  luck  to everyone  hugs to u all


----------



## mango2512

mia, ahng in there hunni, its not over til OTD and brown is good, got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## wendycat

Good luck for Sunday Mia  


Molly - I'm testing on the 29th, It's going to be a bit weird when i don't have my usual glass (bottle  ) of wine with Christmas dinner. But, DH and I are having Christmas just me and him this year, so a bit easier. although we are having a family meal out on the 28th, might just take the car for that. Though i am planning on testing on the morning of the twenty eighth, not sure why as I won't drink either way in the vein hope that I'll get a BFP the day after even if I've had a BFN the day before.   


Katie bar - good luck for Sunday, it's not over till it's over!   


Good luck for the 31st Linzy!    What treatment did you have?


Liverty - It's awful isn't it Christmas, Either way it will be bitter sweet as our little girl should be with us. But a BFP would be lovely this year too. Good luck!   


Sorry to anyone I've missed.


AFM - I am exhausted, slept from 9 PM until 8.30 this morning and then from 9AM to 12.30, it's so unlike me. I'm blaming it on the drugs as it's way, way too early for anything else!


----------



## georgia2

Hi Everyone

My OTD is next Tues 21st Dec. Has anyone on here tested early? I'm itching to test tonight- I knew I shouldn't have bought the test kit yesterday. I figured I'm unlikely to get a false positive and if its negative, I can test again in a few days. Is that mental? I waited until the day before on my last cycle.

What are your thoughts and experiences?

Baby dust to all......


----------



## molly1966

Georgia, I've only had BFNs but have tested early and it helped me prepare for bad news. It would be much harder for me to put all my hopes on that one test. Thats just my view but of course, a BFN before the test date does not mean its for sure

Wendy, sounds like you can avoid awkward questions over Xmas   I get why you won't have a drink even with a BFN on the test date. Sometimes you can get a BFP a day or two later

Mia, good luck for Sunday!

I'm feeling awfully tired - its day 6 now and I feel crampy and a bit dizzy. But I'm feeling OK/upbeat too  

x Molly


----------



## jack2009

Livertypickle and jamtastic yipeee i am sooo glad you guys are testing too!! I am trying to convince myslef away from early testing...i wont i promise i think lol... i sooo stressed all i can think of. Does anyone know before we get to test date is it possible for period to happen while on the pessaries or will that only happen once i stop, dont mean to be negative but just feel down and i know that silly.

Have either of you had any symptoms so far?

Mine- 2 days after transfer terrible period pains then yesterday and today normal except for a headache this morning but i keep reading in thred to have period pains in the middle of the 2ww is a good sign and i dont think thats me arrrrggg

Love to keep in touch with you guys and anyone else testing then


----------



## jaxxs

Hi Ladies, I had ET yesterday and so would like to joinyou all for the 2ww. Have just been sleeping today I think the IVF tired me out. Up and about tomorrow.....need some fresh air. Looking forward to getting to know you all
Regards Jaxxs


----------



## hopingx

hello ladies, I had mt ET friday (the embryos were blasto stage) but my doc is saying do blood test wednesday just 7 days after. that sounds too soon, has anyone else had that experience?

what are you all eating and drinking at the mo to keep healthy?


----------



## larny g

Hey Molly, sorry didn't reply sooner.  Last cycle I was taking 20mg prednisolone, I take it every day anyway as I have severe arthritis, so this time they said because it is in my system for quite a while that I should just take my usual 5mg, also on clexane injections and cyclogest.

This is our last go as money is tight but my endocronologist said that maybe we should try having it done abroad as it is half the price.  Has anyone else had their treatment abroad and would they recommend it?

My OTD is the 20th dec, anyone else close to testing then.  Have slightly tender boobs and am constantly prodding them, am becoming serial groper me thinks, also have bloated belly but know from previous time it is just the medication, am driving myself barmy.

Good luck to anyone testing today, fingers are firmly crossed for you.


Is anyone using CREATE clinic?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly1966

Larny, I'm having DEIVF in Spain. Most clinics here also do OEIVF and all other treatments, and it is cheaper. I would look up the international boards and see which country you feel would best suit your needs, there are loads of really good ones in Greece, Spain, Czech Republic and elsewhere...

Good luck with your test on Sunday    


Molly


----------



## jaxxs

Hi hoping, The preg test is usually done 14 days after egg collection, as you went to Blasto your doctors test date seems about right. good luck to all the upcoming testers.
Jaxxs


----------



## linzy

Thanks Wendy I had FET using HRT and progesterone im day 5 now only 13 to go!!    
They make you wait 18 days at St Mary's   
Does anybody know when implantation bleeding usually happens and is it a bad sign if you don't have it??


----------



## sueandles

hiya linzy i didnt have implantation bleeding last time but i did bleed after bfp x so i dont think its a bad sign if you dont get it xx
good luck to everyone on the 2ww


----------



## mia83

i think  its  all  over  for me as bleeding  started heavily this  morning  im sure  its  periods,2morrow  is  testing day  but i dont think i would  be bothered  to test  i know  im gonna  see a bfn.
good  luck  to everyone  hope  all of  u  on 2ww  get  results u  want  hugs  to u all


----------



## linzy

Im sorry Mia    I hope it is just implantation bleeding x


----------



## mia83

thnx a lot  linzy  i was  hoping that too as  i started  spotting  day  7  et , but  2day  bleeding  got worse just  dont know  what to think  anymore,.. i can see ur  testing day  is  on 31/12/10 hope  u get  bfp and  very happy  new  year for you hugs  to you hun


----------



## jamtastic

Hi everyone, 

This thread is soo busy.


Jack2009 - keep away from those dread pee stick until boxing day i forbid you to test early!  i only say that coz i tested 5 days early last cycle and got a BFN so was down etc and when i actually tested on OTD it was a BFP.  So dont put yourself under any more stress.  I think the HCG is what stops your period from coming.  Are you on oestrogen ( iam on elleste) and progestrone (cyclogest) tablets?  The drugs just give the clinic control over our hormones so that they can predict when to do the ET so i dont think it will stop your period from happnening if you are not pregnant i.e. your body is not releasing the HCG hormone into your body.  I hope that makes sense. 

I have not had much symptoms apart from a few twinges and a few sweats in the middle of the night and a dull heavy ache as if period is coming but not much.  How about you?

Hopingx - I have been really strict with my diet since i found out that we had infertility problems.  i followed teh Zita diet.  However on my last cycle which was a fresh one my consultant told me that i had to gain 5 lbs in order to qualify for the NHS funding so i just eat what ever i want in particular creamy, cheesy anything fattening as i have difficulty putting weight on.  So when it came to quality of the embryos the batch was amazing, i had 10 blastocysts all excellent grades and my consultant said it was like getting ten straight A for your GCSE's.  So what i am trying to say is just go with the flow i really do think all this stuff is down to fate. 

Mia - thinking of you and hope tomorrow will bring you a nice suprise BFP!

Love to all J xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Penpot

Hello all

Just wanted to wish all Sunday testers the very best of luck     .

Mia - really hope it's implantation and not what you think.

Molly - I find just saying that I'm antibiotics can put people off the scent re not drinking booze. 

Hopingx - I would say, not being a medical person), that 7 days is a bit soon honey...I was told to test 12 days after 3day transfer. 

Spending the day writing out Christmas cards and trying to keep my head straight, although pretty sure it's a bfn for me as now got headache which is usually a sign AF is on her way, broomstick style. 

Penpot xxxx


----------



## mango2512

Just a quick post for Mia, I had FET on 26th Nov, on 2nd Dec my AF came    we werew absolutely gutted, Had full blown AF and wasnt going to test, didnt want to rub salt in the wound. To my absolute shock I tested on 10th Dec and got a BFP. We were so convinced it hadnt work we never mentioned the test and I did it when DP had gone to work, had to get him back home again!!! I know this doesnt happen for everyone, God I wish it could. I would urge you to do the test, you never know. I wish you all the best.
Love 
Mango xxxx


----------



## mia83

mango just saw ur  post  what a story!!!!!!!!!  im so happy  for  u  hun im gonna  test  only cos  ur  post  i wasnt  gonna  even try  to test  im emotionally so  down at the moment  hopes  are  so low.. cheers  hun  hugs  to u


----------



## katiebear

hi mango and mia, mango u have given me hope because i like u mia had a bleed mid week and it was heavy and its my oft tom too, i had convinced myself tht its going to be bfn however have read lots on it and it is very common for ivf patients to suffer bleeding then get a bfp....come mia we deserve a wee xmas miracle.....we can do this, if i can you can, and Mango thnk u for making my glimmer stronger....love and hugs to all those testing in next few days my thought are with u allxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mia83

katiebear yeah mango really  cheered me  up a bit  2day  i wasn't  even  gonna test  for  tomorrow but  i will  in the  morning  and  i will  let u know  about my results,, so  u testing 2morrow  2  hope  u get  bfp  hun hugs  to u  and mango thnx again


----------



## molly1966

Good luck to those of you testing tomorrow!

I'm stuck in Spain as the airports are closed   - I'm simply exhausted, only 3dp5dt and hoping my embies are OK. I had to queue forever at the airport and wait for hours before I could leave and check into a hotel. They have now put me on a flight tomorrow.

Anyway, hope everyone is actually enjoying the snow! x Molly


----------



## katiebear

yep mia its finally here...the big oft so scared really dont want to ruin everyones xmas....hold on in there honey u just dont know what tommorow will bring i will let u know too honey me testing in the morning too, luv to u and mango xxx


----------



## wendycat

Wow, this thread is so busy!


Just wishing all those about to test the very best of luck!   


Wendy


----------



## mia83

molly-sorry  to  hear u got  stuck  yes  heard the news  all airports  are  close hope  u doing  fine hun and  get here  soon hugs  to u, try not  to stress  its  not  what u need  at the  moment,.

katiebear  yeah hun  big day  2morrow,was wondering  to ask  u  did  u had  any bleeding  hope not  hun  as  for my experience  its  really hard  hope  u not  going  through the  same  thing  as me  hun hugs to u

wendy  thnx a  lot  sweetie .


----------



## katiebear

hi mia yeah i had bleeding mid week too and it was kinda of heavy...so yep chick were in this one together.....its makes the waiting so much harder dont it...emotional rollar coaster indeed.....
for the lady stuck in spain just rest as much as u can keep positive thinking, ur embies are snuggled in u just need to try to chill, hugs and love to u all xxxx


----------



## jack2009

Hi All

Jamtastic this wait is like the longest wait ever i keep going to loo is have felt periody today and panic each time i go thinking it will all fall apart or something!! But my 1 year old really cheered me up today by using 'mamma' alot more and started walking alot more confidently. I feel so selfish being desperate for no. 2 but my motives are for both me and him, i really want him to have a sibling and cant imagine that i feel this bad now what it must feel for yourself and others that are wanting your first hope you dont feel i'm being selfish!

I take 2 pessaries in a 24 hr period and they are cyclogest, proestrogen.

So my eggs were transfered mon at 4pm (13th Dec) does that mean I am day 6 or 5 post transfer?

Anyway how do you feel?


----------



## hopingx

hi ladies
with the testing, are we talking about pee sticks or blood tests which measure hcg? have been told to go for the beta blood test wednesday which have calculated is 12 days after EC...........any idea what levels are meant to be for a positive result? do you then have to go again to check rising afew days later........any ideas?

had cramping feeling for 2 days after ET but weirdnow as feel fine like nothings happening, just bloated from being bunged up. not sure what any of this means, just hoping all ok in there


----------



## katiebear

morning girls i need your help i am well confused.....today is oft we did the test we got from the clinic and at first we got a bfn then my partner said look and a definate faint line appeared which then made it a bfp.....but i in my excitement knocked the test and our line disappeareed....then did another test and got a bfn so now dont know what to think please help??dont know what to think now.....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly1966

katiebear, what day are you post-transfer and what was your OTD? Its worth trying again tomorrow morning, always best with first pee of the morning. Good luck!


----------



## molly1966

hopingx, the sequence is usually pee stick on OTD, blood test two days later for hcg. If +ve, then blood test again to see how pregnancy is going - your consultant should be able to let you know this.
Good luck!

I'm still stuck in Spain, can't believe it. Trying to relax in hotel and just take it easy, All flights to Heathrow cancelled so its all uncertain at the moment  
x Molly


----------



## scottishniki

Katiebear  remember some tests only measure 25 micro whatever it is of hcg some early tests do  measure as small as 10. When I asked my clinic about levels they said 7 is early pregnancy and a level of 100 is what they look for about 16 dpo. First pee in the morning but remember everyone is different some people test on day 11 and even waiting another day can make a huge difference in levels. My friend who went to the same clinic as me tested the day before her blood test and got a bfn but wen she did the bloods it was actually a bfp! Not saying this would be the case for all but it ain't over till the fat lady sings!!!!


----------



## mia83

hello ladies  and hello katiebear  i just saw  ur  post  if  u have  seen a  faint line pls  do the test tomorrow again u never know i pray for  u  to get that bfp
.
i did  test  2day  and it  was  bfn  for me  its  over i knew it  since  the spotting  started  on day  7 et, 

so ladies  im of  this thread  looking  forward  to the next cycle  wishing everyone  a very  good  luck,thnx  a lot  for ur  support  ladies,it  was an amazing  experience  sharing  stuff  with  u  i learned a lot  here met  very kind  pp with a big  hearts .

katiebear  hope i  see  u posting  on pregnancy  threads  hun.hugs hugs  hugs  to u all.with love  mia


----------



## Penpot

Mia - so sorry hon    

Katiebear - yes deffo do another test tomorrow (numbers are meant to double so tomorrow should be a good indicator).

Hopeingx - got the same test day as you (22nd) and totally with you on the no symptoms, bunged up front!

Penpot x


----------



## katiebear

ladies egg transfer was the 2nd dec so official test date was today....we defo both saw two lines on the test from the clinic...why do they only give u one test after all the money we spend!!!will ring them in the morning and also test again in the morning  oh this is a killer....just want to know one way or another....
Mia i am so gutted for u sweetie good luck for the next round, hugest hugs to u and to all other ladies, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
heres hoping and praying tht we get a big fat pos tom, xxxxxx


----------



## jamtastic

Hi girls, 

Jack2009 - dont worry about i dont think you are selfish at all, we cant help the way we feel and by god this fertility stuff is one big emotional ride. I think you dont count the day you have the transfer so you should be 6 days post transfer as you had yours on monday and i am 5 days post transfer as mine was on tuesday. I had blast transferred so that is a five day old embryo, i assume yours is a 2 day embryo?

I feel fine have not done much at all just watched telly for last five days, plus i am too afraid to go out in the snow just in case i fall.  So i feel a bit cooped up.  I think i may have worked i got a feeling.  I hope so.  Its my time    . How about you.  The snow must be really bad where you are.

Mia - lots of       , i hope 2011 brings us all little ones    .

Molly - hope you will get out of Spain soon, take it easy. What is the weather like in Spain?

Katiebear - finger crossed for you tommorrow when you re do your test as i think it will be worth it. 

love to all J xxxxx


----------



## molly1966

mia, so sorry     Good luck next time x

katie bear, lots and lots of luck for tomorrow     

xx Molly


----------



## aubergine07

Jack - please don't feel selfish.  I'm an only child, and although I don't mind being one, I would've liked siblings.  I hope you can give your DD one!

Molly - so sorry you're stuck in Spain.  Hope that you are able to relax and keep calm somehow.

Mia - so sorry for your re****      

Katiebear - just what everyone else has said really - test again tomorrow and fingers crossed      

AFM - now 9dp3dt and no symptoms.  Seems most people who get a BFP have said they have had some kind of period type cramps or felt something down there - guess implantation and embie settling in.  Nothing for me though    Trying to stay positive though...


----------



## Penpot

Aubergine - I know someone who had no symptoms at all until 7 weeks, so try not to worry   

Molly - hope you get a flight soon

Penpot x


----------



## molly1966

Aubergine, penpot is right, there are so many who have no symptoms and BFPs, and vice-versa. When is your test date?  

Penpot, when do you test?

Others on this thread that I can remember - Jack, Jamtastic, Wendy - when are your test dates? Just trying to keep track  

Its OK being stuck in Spain as long as I can get home soon. Its sunny and warm, but I miss my DH and just want to be home  

Wishing everyone


----------



## Penpot

Hi Molly

Hope you get back soon - enjoy the nice weather though....really freezing here!

I'm testing on Weds...think there are a couple of others that day too.

Penpot x


----------



## Livertypickle

Hi everyone; this has been a busy thread today


Aubergine - I am in the same boat as you - no symptoms, I feel absolutely nothing.  I am 7dp3dt.  I do have a stomach upset, but thats just nerves and drugs!


Good luck to everyone testing in the coming days


Juliet x


----------



## aubergine07

Thanks Molly and Penpot, I know that you're right.  Livertypickle hope their comments have boosted you too - maybe we just won't get anything until after OTD and embies have nestled in quietly and soflty withough disturbing us!

Molly - OTD for me is Xmas Eve - but will be testing day before as we have family arriving, and want some time to deal with the result on our own


----------



## jack2009

Hi All

Jamtastic mine was 3 day transfer, and none were able to freeze so i have no back up plan its all or nothing on this round adding to my nerves!! I experienced dizzyness today hanging on to any possible sign lol!! oh fingers crossed. Well my clinic said test 14 days post transfer the date given was the 26th of dec (transfer date 13th dec) so am i day 7 then!? I havent rested partly due to having Jack and now he has found his feet it keeps me busy although people are limiting allowing me to pick him up.

To all ladies testing, going to test or even just considering IVF its the most amazing thing bringing new life into the world, to some it happens more easily to others not so, this rollercoaster journey is worth it, i think if i dont get a positive out of this yes i am going to be totally devestated but at least i will know i have done all i can to make a dream come true. Good luck everyone positives all round please father christmas xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopingx

Penpot roll on wednesday  .............mine is a blood test, but if hcg levels are above 5 (thats positive) you have to test again at afew day intervals to check rising before they say its a definite pregnancy. if below 5 thats negative, has anyone testing before (beta quantative) had low levels?


----------



## larny g

BFN for us today.  Absolutely gutted, cant stop crying, this was our last and final go, no funds left.

Good luck everybody else on their journeys. 

Over and out.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## dd2006

Larny g - i am sorry stay positive hon

AFM:  its a BFP     so so pleased.     

DD


----------



## blonde_one

larny g so sorry    look after yourselves.

dd2006    

all who've had negatives  stay positive it can happen!  

all who've had positives   
x


----------



## jamtastic

Hi everyone,

Larny - sorry to hear it is the end of the road for you lots of     .  I hope in time you will feel better. 

dd2006 - well done you x


Jack - you will be day 7 post ET of a 3 day embryo and i think that make ten days post ovulation.  I like you thinking.  i hope you are ok today.  i am stuck in the house as there is quite a lot of snow. DP got the train to work this mornign rather than drive as it took him two hours to get home the other night which should only take 1- minutes! He also fell so i am definatley not going out.  I am so bored at least you have your little one to keep you company, its just me and the tv at the moment.  

I hope everyone else is ok. 

J xxxxxxx


----------



## dd2006

Anyone on gestone injections? If so what side effects are you experiencing?


----------



## jack2009

Hi everyone!

Oh Larny I am so so sorry!!! Try and distract yourself while you cope with it all, you are grieving at it will take time. Never say never again as you never know what is round the corner!

Congrats DD2006 would you mind giving abit of a breakdown on your 2ww, i am so anxious and am due to home test on the 26th of December!

Ah Jamtastic, you must be going demented!!! I am thinking i should follow your lead and rest more i am going to work still etc getting abit sick questioning everything i do lol!! Do you still think we shouldnt test early haha


----------



## hopingx

bit worried this morning, had a bleed and think is start of AF. had a weep as OTD tomorrow then decided just to be brave and go ahead and test tomorrow to know for sure, but not a good day


----------



## aubergine07

Larney - am so sorry to hear your news.  I wish you all the best for you and your DH.  I know you won't know what will be next for you now, so give yourselves time, and hope all works out whatever you decide.      

DD - what are gestone injections?  Was going to ask on the other thread, as have only been taking the pessaries - is it an alternative to those?

Jamtastic - sorry you're bored!  Keep on here gossiping!  

Hoping -        

Hope everyone else ok...


----------



## hopingx

the bleeding stopped, rang the clinic and they said just test tomorrow but if its ongoing bleeding thats not good. praying its just implantation?


----------



## Hopeandgrace

Larney, so sorry to hear that, hun  

It's a BFN for me too   How gutting     but what can you do hey?

Sending good vibes and best wishes to everyone xxx


----------



## hopingx

am sorry HopeandGrace x


----------



## Penpot

Hopingx - don't worry, fellow tomorrow tester (!) it could be absolutely fine. 


Larny - so sorry hon   


Penpot x


----------



## hopingx

thanks Penpot and all the best for tomorrow, here's keeping everything crossed for us


----------



## smw

Hi, I don't really belong on here anymore but on 16 nov I had ec. And one embryo put bak on 18 nov. Started bleeding early on 26 nov bfp on 30 still bleeding. Hcg levels good last on on 6 dec and were 1200 and had stopped bleeding. However on 8 started bleedin again on 8 dec had scan on 13 showes small sac no yalk was told to wait and bleed. Been feeling sick and sore boobs re scanned today should be 7 wks to my suprise sac has doubled in size and is visible yalk, so confused as it's too far behind for ivf. I'm sorry to say the wait doesn't stop at 2 weeks


----------



## pinks79

congrats hun -- sounds like good news


----------



## smw

Just don't make sense how can it b so Dar behind I hare not knowing!


----------



## pinks79

when i went to the early preg unit they had me down as 3 - 4 weeks  -- so if i go by how they dated me and not the clinic - today would be 5 weeks  -- they counted day 1 on the day egg was fertilised -- dont knw if this correct


----------



## smw

So that cud make 5 wks as egg collection was 17 Aaaaa I hate this


----------



## pinks79

yep fraid sooo -- if its growing there is still hope hun  - fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Dimples168

Hi Girls ! I have been trying to find a topic on this, but I cannot seem to, so I hope someone can help me out.
I have been TTC for a little over 2 years. I had one miscarriage early on. I have irregular periods, maybe 6-7 week cycle. I had my first provera and Clomid cycle in Mid November and I had the HCG Injection December 2.  I showed a BFP recently on the pee sticks and I went to the clinic and gave blood. The results is that I have HCG of 84 and she told me normal levels are 500 +. I have another blood test on Thursday (two days). Should I be worried? Is there hope? Please let me know ! Thanks !


----------



## wendycat

Hello chatty ladies, how are we all?


Dimples- I don't have any advice, just a lot of    the waiting to know for sure is very hard. X


SMW - I hope the next scan brings you good news. X  


Hoping, Penpot - All the best for tomorrows test!    


Hopeandgrace - I am so, so, sorry. Take good care of yourselves. XXX


Aubergine - How are you doing?


Jack - How is your 2WW going? Not long to go for you now!


DD2006 - Are you getting side effects? Hope they're no too bad.   Congrats on your BFP!  


Jamtastic - Managed to get out of the house yet?  


Blondeone - How are you?


Larny- I'm so sorry. Wishing you much love and luck for the future   


Liverty - Hello, how are you?


Hi to anyone I missed!


AFM - Sore boobs, but only in the evenings, nausea, and intense hunger, exhaustion and feeling hot. I'm hoping it's more than the drugs!


----------



## Dimples168

Thanks WendyCat !

Sending everyone positive thoughts .... we know we all need lots of that....


----------



## Penpot

Morning ladies
  
  Erm - need some thoughts on this one please. Last night (two days before  test day) got v bad cramps and pink discharge (soz!). Totally convinced  it was AF. Did test this morning more as formality (day early) and it  was a slow BFP! 
  
  Has anyone else heard of a slow starter? Maybe coz it's a day early? Will test again tomorrow just in case...
  
  Confused and, frankly, dazed!

Hopingx - how are you doing hon?
  
  Penpot x


----------



## jamtastic

Hi girls, 

Penpot - either way you look at it its a +ve so well done you.  Give your clinic a call and they may suggest you increase your pesseries.  Hope all goes well.

Wendycat - yeah i manage to get out yesterday for a wander and some luch but went ot he toliet in john lewis and had some very light pink on tissue so call the clinic and told me to up my pesseries to three a day.  a little bit of blood last night but this morning wiped and brown and nothing else since so praying it is implantation bleed.  Please work.  How are you?

SNW -     everything is ok thinking of you. 

Jack - how are you?

Hopingx - Test date really hope you got a BFP x.

Hopeandgrace - sorry hun lots of        .

Dimples - goof luck for tommorrow.

Love to all

J xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bettyboop5

Hello ladies

Getting nearer to testing now.  My  beta bloods being done tomorrow at 1030hrs     .So nervous and excited at the same time.  They will give me the result on the 24th instead! Ohhhhh the waiting.


----------



## hopingx

!!!
am so relieved, the hcg level was 74- can't tell you how scared I was getting the result. Because of the bleeding yday though they have said I have to do the blood test again friday and it should have doubled else if not and still spotting then that could be a problem, so guess not over yet but for now YIPPEEEEEEE!!!!     

good luck tomorrow Bettyboop  and penpot x


----------



## jack2009

Hi everyone!!

Yep wendycat this is the longest wait of my life and the more days that go by without me bleeding the more my hope is raised, even though i donno if its a good sign or not, i do feel periody today

Hey Jamtastic i dont think thats too bad, i think its more when heavy and constant fingers crossed, I am still thinking i might test on xmas eve morn just we have family staying from then on and i would rather deal with the result without them there....i would still test boxing day either way what you think?

I really dont want to wish time away but this wait is so cruel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am feeling down about it all today and its silly i know

Good luck everyone!!! xx


----------



## jack2009

CONGRATS hopingx hope its me too try and enjoy it even if you feel you are in a waiting game stillxxxx


----------



## blonde_one

on your   hopingx and Penpot   Beta hcgs increases are the best way to see if all doing as it should  

bettyboop   for tomorrow


----------



## bettyboop5

Hopingx OMG I can just about cry with excitement! So happy for you! Congrats hun      
Here is to a healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## hopingx

bless you bettyboop, remember we are cycle buddies so waiting for your bfp next


----------



## paulaelaine

hi everyone

dont know if you can help me but here goes

i had 2 x 2day embryos transfered on the 8th dec otd was today but started bleeding on monday 20 dec so we decided to test as i said it was all over a day early and i got a bfp !!!! but im still bleeding i have no pain but seems like a full flow i am    that it is just the weaker of the 2 embryos coming away and that everything is ok has anyone else experienced this ??

paulaxx


----------



## jack2009

Hi Paula

I cant really help but i can sympathise i had 2 3 day transfer i am due to test on the 26th and in the past few mins i have started to bleed, i am gutted. I havent tested yet but i just no.

If i were you i would test again in a couple of days it is technically feasible that has happened with you, i have heard that a few times and its nothing to do with the IVF the storys i heard simular to this was after natural conception. So it could be congrats!!!!! Treat your body as though you are pregnant as a positive is very rarley a neg so well done xxxx


----------



## mango2512

Hi Paula,

Cant really help. I had bleeding full flow but in middle of 2ww, not so close to test date. Just wanted to wish you well. Anything is possible, test again in a few days, lets hope its just "one of those things" xxx


----------



## hopingx

paula i think with the bleeding unless its continuous like a period you shouldnt worry too much but call the clinic if you are still concerned maybe they will do an hcg blood test

As this is all new to me was wondering if any of you can recommend a good pregnancy book, easy to read but covering basics so I know what to expect and when (test wise etc) 
also any other helpful websites/threads to help along the way.


----------



## jamtastic

Hi, 

Congratulations Hopingx.

Paulaelaine well done on your BFP, i suppose the only way you will know is a scan which would be too early and HCG blood tests to see if the level doubles every 48 hrs.  I know from past experience, that all you can do is wait and see what happnes.  I really hope everything will be ok for.    

Jack2009 - i hope  your bleed is not too bad and it is just implantation bleed.  I know this wait is fun...NOT.  If we dont test early we can still hold on to the hope that we are preggers. So i am trying to convince myself to enjoy the unknown.  I hope you are feeling better today lots of              . COME ON little ones dont you want to see what the world is like.  Its going to happen to us Jack we will be cursing in 9 months time asking ourselves what have we done lol. xxx

Hope everyone is well. 

Love to all J xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Livertypickle

Hi ladies; congratulations to all the BFP ladies - what a fantastic christmas present you have been given


I am a bit angry with the Chaucer hospital, where I am receiving treatment.  I received a letter yesterday stating to my GP that I was taking both cyclogest pessaries and crinone gel - I had specifically been told not to take the crinone gel this time (even through they made me pay for it).  I phoned them up and they told me to start taking it now - I could really do without these mixed messages at the moment.


I also told them that I wasn't planning to do a pregnancy test (my last BFP was a pre malignant cancer, so you can kind of see why) and that I was going to leave it to see if my period started.  The nurse told me that I shouldn't be on the drugs for longer than I needed to be.  This made me angry too, as, in the last two IVF cycles, they've kept me on drugs unneccesarily for a total of 24 days because they couldn't fit my treatment in to their diary


Sorry for the rant - Its just hard enough going through this without being mucked about by the clinic at the same time.  If it wasn't round the corner from my house I would be moving on.


Grrrrr.  So angry today   


Juliet x


----------



## chelseagirl1980

hey there everyone, this 2ww is absolutley killing me i test on the 30th dec!!! another week!! i am so tempted to just do one??!!


----------



## Livertypickle

Hi Chelseagirl; I know what you mean.  Up til now I have just felt despondent and a bit negative but now the date is nearing (I'm meant to test on 26th) I'm starting to panic when I go to the loo in case AF has started and I find out its all over.


----------



## Dimples168

Hi Girls ! Happy Holidays ! I got my numbers back. I had an 84 on Wed and 48 hrs later I have a 128. The clinic tells me it is slow moving. I am freaking out..... I am so scared..I am deleriously happy for it being a BFP and then I am terrified of the HCG levels....

I hope you girls have a great holiday!! Best of luck and love to you !


----------



## tina8652

Hi Livertypickle,

My OTD is 26th december to, however i felt i was in luck today as i bird pooed on my hand while i was out, so i took it as good luck and after walking past so many chemists all week, i decided to go in one and buy a test... 2 hours later got home did the test and it was POSITIVE! the line wasnt as dark as the control line but it was definatly visable! I might go for the BETA Hcg blood test tommorrow and on my OFD to confirm!

Good luck to you! 

Are you have any symptoms, i have been gettin stomach cramos for a few day especially at night time but never any blood so hoping this positive is a really one! xx


----------



## Livertypickle

Hi ladies


Dimples - congratulations on your BFP - it has gone up considerably in 48 hours, which is good news - I will keep everything crossed for you


Tina - Congratulations!  Thats brilliant news.  What a great present for christmas.  




AFM, I don't feel so positive about mine as my embryos were 1 x grade 2 (7 cell) and 1 x grade 2/3 (8 cell).  I guess I still have some hope so I am going to hold out.  I haven't even bought a pregnancy test as I hadn't planned to do one - but I know there will come a time when I need to know either way.


I haven't had any symptoms at all up until today when I feel bloated and have been having low sharp pulling twinges in the right abdomen.  My normal AF would be due tomorrow as I only have an 11 day luteal phase - but the cyclogest and crinone might push that one out.


I'm going a bit loopy this evening!!


----------



## jack2009

I wrote a post but it seems to have vanished so sorry if i repeat myself lol

hey ladies,

Jamtastic not a good day spotting stopped last night but couldnt sleep did test at 4am it was negative this morn its a brownish colour called my clinic and they also told me to start taking 3 pessaries in a 24hr period. I will still test on sunday but i know its gonna be negative i just feel it and have strong period cramps. How long did your bleed last? How are you today?You dont break though hope is the best thing!!

So few questions for people, firstly i have limited funs available and am thinking of 2 IUI's as opposed to 1 IVF cycle what are peoples thoughts. Times not on my side as they have already said my fertility is simular to a 40 yr old and am only 30!?

Also how do you know if the clinic you are using is good, dont get me wrong i dont have a problem with it its just i chose it for location and it treated single women its the London Womes Clinic in darlington.

HOPINGX when i was pregnant i got the pregnancy bible its great it covers from conception through to the early years i know mothercare sell it. Also when you start seeing the midwife which is 9 weeks i think the NHS have a brill book you get given for free!!!

Congats positive ladies good luck to those waiting xxx

Abby


----------



## Livertypickle

Hi Jack2009.  Hang on in there with the bleeding - I hope its just a blip


I am self funding and I know how expensive it is - I know that IUI is statistically less successful as opposed to IVF, but if you're thinking about having it twice, I guess thats the trade off.  Do you have any frosties?  ....as that would be a cheaper cycle too.


Alternatively you can do what we've done - stick the IVF on a 0% card for 14 months and pay it off bit by bit.  Our IVF didn't work but resulted in 20 frosties, which we hope will keep us going for a while.


You can check out how good a clinic is on the HFEA website - they will tell you their pregnancy rates against the national average.  Just type in 'IVF success rates' plus the name of the clinic in to google and it should be one of the first sites that comes up.


----------



## bettyboop5

Results for HCG are back! It's a BNF for us as HCG at 1! I did not see this one coming. Am gutted but such is my life at the moment, nothing going to plan. Thank you everyone for your support. Im having my 1st beer after a looooong time and enjoying it. Test date is christmas day but there is no way this bload result will change on day 12p3dt. 
We are definately trying again early next year but going abroad or changing clinics in the UK.

Have a good christmas everyone


----------



## Jeannie T

Hi Everyone

I rarely post as I am mostly a creepy (hee hee) lurker but this is my absolute favorite site

I am in the 2WW time period (ugh).
I had a 5 day post transfer on Dec 11th with 2 grade 1 embies and a 3rd egg that was a grade 2 and my lining was 9mm at the time of transfer.  The Czech Reprofit Doc told me I could have my blood drawn today, I cannot get the deed done until the 27th (Monday).  
However, today, for the first time, I am having symptoms.  I am either having PERIOD symptoms with mild spotting and cramping or really getting my period (had my last period on Nov. 28th) although I'm still on the full medication protocol.  I have virtually no other symptoms (occasionally feel light dizziness but it is light enough to make me think I am imagining things also).  No boobie tenderness, nothing.  I did a dollar store HPT this morning and it was a definitive NEG but I'm trying not to put much weight into it.
Please, someone talk me out of the trees.  I just want triplets (damn, I dream big!) 

Jeannie


----------



## Livertypickle

Bettyboop - so sorry it didn't work out for you this time.  Enjoy a christmas beer and I hope that you hit the jackpot next time


Jeannie - I was a  lurker for ages too! Keeping everything crossed for you - its not over 'til the fat lady (aka aunt flo) sings    Never stop dreaming big - determination will get you everywhere


Livertypickle x


----------



## Jeannie T

Hi Livertypickle 


I agree about the determination concept and after I took my afternoon progesterone and estrogen, the cramps have quieted down a little.
I guess time and blood will tell.
Crossing my fingers and toes for you.


May the baby dust be with all of you.


----------



## jack2009

Hey all

Livertypickle thanks for those words and yea absolutley frustration is deffinatley what you dont need with your clinic at a time like this.

No frozen embies thats what makes it worse my back up plan is gone. I had 10 eggs removed 7 fertilised and only 3 were any good after 3 days, so they transfered a grade 1 plus with 8 cells and a grade 2 with 9 cells both put in and the 3rd they didnt think would survive the thaw

I am confused as to whats best to do i cant let go that i have to keep trying and to be honest i would be using a credit card to do this again the funds available would only cover 2 IUI's or one IVF. I went on **** just then the stats on IUI seem good 25% (which was higher than national average) on none stimulated IUI but alot less on stimulated wonder why that would be? think IVF was consistant to the national average.

My head is battered with all this cant believe my instinct was wrong and this cycle aint going to work


----------



## Dimples168

Hi Girls !
Livertypickle : Thanks for the Hope ! I am really trying to stay positive and hope for higher number on Monday. Good Luck on the 26th ! I will have my fingers crossed !! 

Tina: Congrats! That is great news ! What a great Christmas !

Abby: Sorry. I can't help much with your questions, but I am sending positive thoughts for Sunday !

Bettyboop: Devastated for you. I hope you enjoy that booze !! Enjoy the holidays and good luck.. keep positive ! I try too.

Jeannie: Good Luck for the 27th ! I wouldn't trust those dollar store tests too much...

Chelseagirl: Good luck next week !

Hopingx: I have heard that "What to expect When You're Expecting" by Arlene Eisenberg is pretty good !

Wendycat: Good Luck on your OTD !!!

Jamtastic: How are you today? 

Baby dust to everyone and Happy Holidays !!


----------



## hopingx

bettyboop I am so sorry
also dont think good news for me 
after testing positive wednesday the bleeding came back last night but this time (unlike tuesday) it was ongoing v much like start of AF. I am so confused and upset. clinic said do hcg test again today to see if doubled but with all this bleeding cant see how there is a viable pregnancy. they said just increase cyclogest from 2 to 3 but i think it may be over before its even begun 
I dont know why they made me test so early, if I had waited like other clinics then my period would just come and I would not have false hope, sorry but am just upset


----------



## Dimples168

Hopingx: I am so sorry to hear about your pain. I hope your blood stops flowing and it all is a fluke. Please keep the hope alive... I am trying too....


----------



## Livertypickle

Good morning all


Jack2009 - I'm not an expert by this by any means, but if I were you (and didn't have any tubal damage, which I'm assuming you haven't) I would absolutely go for the IUIs over the IVF with stats like that.  Do you ovulate ok on your own?


hopingx - I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better right now.  I really hope that your hcg has gone up and your bean holds on tight.  Sending you lots of love


Dimples168 - when do you do your next bloods


afm - still no symptoms at all - the whole thing still seems totally ridiculous and intangible that this would ever work for me.  This morning was the first time I thought about doing a test and getting it all over with.  I don't have one in the house, which is probably good as no-one in their right mind would want to head to the shops on christmas eve!


Take care everyone


Liverypickle x


----------



## jack2009

Thanks Livertypickle! Fingers crossed for boxing day for you, dont test early. My bleeding alot heavier today feel so sad shame this has all happened over christmas bet hey ho. Yea as far as i know tubes etc fine i have been pregnant twice first was miscarriage at 11 weeks seconfd resulted in my beautiful boy! Maybe my body just doesnt like the embryos being placed as its not a naturel process or something I donno. But gonna contact clinic after my official test date on sunday and book in for IUI fingers crossed. Do you think i am bleeding now as my body has rejected embryo and then will i have another period?

Jamtastic how you getting on? Remember your both my cycle buddies I am rooting for you both!!

So sorry to those who are in the same position as me life can be really cruel at times, but lets not give up on hope it will work for us all at some point!!


----------



## Livertypickle

Hi Jack2009
It sucks particularly at this time of year doesn't it?  I am having low AF type pains now; Every time I go to the loo it is with sheer dread of the inevitable.  I did actually go the pound shop today and bought a cheapie HPT.  I  have an 11 day luteal phase so AF is due today, but I guess the cyclogest might push it out.


Like you, I have achieved 2 pregnancies before - the first resulted in my wonderful 3 year old daughter; the second was molar; that happened just before christmas 2 years ago.  I guess this christmas will be better than that one, as I had lost a baby and developed a metastasing cancer - so life could be worse!!  I am forever grateful for my luck at having a daughter - nevertheless, secondary infertility absolutely sucks.


I reckon this is a normal period for you - my understanding is that the most common problem with IVF is failure of the embryos to implant - however good or bad they are.  This is usually just down to pot luck - and you were unlucky this time.  I don't think it means that you will always be unlucky with IVF or IUI though.  I know that there are some women who have endo, fibroids, ashermans or uterine problems which would prevent implantation - but it sounds like your uterus is just fine.  Just need that lucky break.


So here's hoping for a whole heap of lucky breaks for 2011


Livertypickle x


----------



## hopingx

thank you ladies for your kind messages and good wishes.its some consolation that the blood test has come back ok, they said as long as the hcg has doubled from weds (within 48 hours) then even if there is bleeding thats not too bad. the bleeding has sort of subsided but it has been bad and am using pads. I guess for now I can just be grateful for that much and keep my fingers crossed.  

just want to wish you special ladies a very merry xmas, and take care x


----------



## Dimples168

Hi Girls !
Livertypickle : I am testing the HCG level again on Monday and I am also getting an Ultrasound.

Abby: Let's keep it positive for Sunday !

Bettyboop: How you doing?

Jeannie: Good Luck for the 27th ! I wouldn't trust those dollar store tests too much...

Hopingx: Hope is great... I am always trying to stay positive, because being negative just makes me hurt too much....


Baby dust to everyone and Happy Holidays !!


----------



## Nix01

Hello to all.

Don't really belong here anymore as had our BFN a month ago but I really just wanted to wish everyone a Happy Christmas. I couldn't imagine going through the 2ww over Christmas so think u guys are brilliant! Keep going all of u. 

Good luck to those still to test, congrats to those lucky ladies with the BFP and the biggest hugs ever to those who didn't succeed this time.  Good luck to all for 2011. xx


----------



## jack2009

Hi everyone!

Its official a big fat negative for me this morning obvioulsy I knew but thought better do as instructed and test anyway.
So my bleeding as been since wednesday, very heavy yesterday and today is this a period as well as my body getting rid of what was put in or should i expect a period as well in the next week?

Anyway good luck everyone, i am joining a thread on IUI as will start that asap pending period and earliest appointment I can get, nice chatting to you all.

Abby


----------



## Amily

Sorry to hear that Jack2009/Abby. BFN for me too, this morning. No bleeding but I am/was on the cyclogest and oestrogen.
From past experience, that will be your period and you won't get another one straight after. It will be heavier than usual so don't worry. I got  upset last time imagining what was happening.
Lots of luck with the IUI!
Lots of luck to those ladies still in waiting! Hope it's great news for you!


----------



## Dimples168

Livertypickle : How did your OTD go?

Abby and Amily: Sorry to hear about your BFN  

Bettyboop: How you doing?

Jeannie: *Crossing fingers* for the 27th

Hopingx: Hope you're ok?


Baby dust to everyone and Happy Holidays !!


----------



## hopingx

hi ladies, dimples thank you I am feeling better but just taking 1 step at a time and trying not to overdo things.
so sorry for those ladies with bfn


----------



## wendycat

Just tested early and git a BFN. So gutted..


----------



## molly1966

Wendycat,

So very sorry to hear about your BFN. I was on this thread earlier and have been following the thread a little bit.

I can fully understand why you are gutted - it has been such a difficult year for you. I hope you can take some time to heal and get over this disappointment. There are so many ways that you can still try for a child, and I hope and trust your dream will come true before long.    

Molly


----------



## wendycat

I've not given up hope completely, official test day is still two days away. 

I could have really done with a little bit  of positivety to end the year with. I guess that's not life though, is it.

Thanks for your kind thoughts.

Wend6


----------



## molly1966

If OTD is 2 days away there's definitely still hope.  

x Molly


----------



## Amily

Don't give up hope yet, wendycat....
Thanks Dimples168. Not feeling very positive at the moment personally but hoping other ladies-in-waiting have lovely news!


----------



## Livertypickle

Wendycat - I really hope that one was too early - keeping everything crossed for you.


I have been feeling utterly depressed all day, no symptoms and a real feeling AF is on the way.  Now I am utterly perplexed as I have just done a test.  It initially looked negative but a second line came up after about 40 seconds.  Its pretty faint and I'm not too sure what to think.  I am already past the date that the Chaucer told me to test.  Nevertheless, this gives me some hope and for now I know how lucky I am.


Sending love to everyone


Livertypickle x


----------



## still a mum

liverty pickle   that u have ur bfp hun sounds positive x

wendy cat i commented on the other thread but i will say it again u still have 2 days till otd so im   it changes for you hun x

hello everyone else hope u have enjoyed ur christmas x


----------



## Livertypickle

Hi ladies


Tested again today and its a definite   for me.  Who knows what will happen next; for now I feel incredibly grateful.  


Livertypickle x


----------



## jack2009

Congrats Livertypickle!!! You rest up let everyone else do the running around!! xx


----------



## still a mum

did u have any symptoms livity ? 

can i join you ladies properly? i am 6 days into my 2ww after having fet on 22nd dec. I had 1 day5 blastocyst put back and this is my final attempt on NHS. 

as i have miscarried twice b4 i am also on prednisolone and clexanne as well as asprin, progynova and cyclogest.

i have sore bigger boobs and slight abdominal cramps and had slight spotting yesterday. i have also been having night sweats but know that all of these symptoms can also be side effects of the drugs im on . OTD is 5th jan my dp birthday x hope i make it to PTD and get a bfp as i really miss my angel emon and think its about time we had some good luck and a successful pregnancy x

hope all the ladies waiting get BFP'S X


----------



## Livertypickle

I hope you do too, stillamum - I will be keeping everything crossed for you - it sounds like you are long due some luck.


I had no symptoms whatsoever during the 2ww - so much so, that I was absolutely convinced that it hadn't worked and was completely ridiculous and intangible.  Today I am burping a lot and am having waves of extreme tiredness - but I had not really noticed this before today, which is 13dp3dt for me.


wendycat - I've been thinking about you too x


Jack - have you decided what you will do next?


Sending lots of love and hope to everyone


Livertypickle x


----------



## jack2009

Hi Livertypickle!

So happy for you. Yea going to have at least 2 attempts of IUI before i give up, gonna start in Jan or as soon as the clinic let me still bleeding heavily been 8 days now My clinic is shut untill the 4th of Jan so cant sort anything which is frustrating but cant do anything about it.

Still a mum, i wish you all the luck in the world you are so brave, and you will have another child i know it!!

Abby xx


----------



## Livertypickle

I don't think this BFP is a true BFP.  Vanishing symptoms and the line is getting fainter.


My hospital doesn't do bloods - they've booked me for a scan on 12/1, given my molar history


I thought this might be my turning point   


Livertypickle x


----------



## jack2009

Dont give up hope you still technically have a positive and i know its easy to say but try to relax and not let it wind you up! I have everything crossed for you!!

Do you know how Jamtastic got on?

Abby x


----------



## IGWIN79

Liverty if you read up on preg tests they say that all lines are of diff strenght and no one is ever the same 
peoples  levels are all diff and all my preg tests lines were diff , even the digital didnt go up with me and i thought the worst 
look at me now , dont give up hun , and stay away fro the tests !!!


----------



## Livertypickle

Thank you so much sweetchilli - that has made me feel hugely better!  I think you are absolutely right, I should steer clear of the religious administration of pregnancy tests every morning and just go with it.


I am going to try and just spend some time enjoying this amazing gift and living every moment of it, without trying to think too much about what might be happening.


Lots of love and luck to you for a successful and happy pregnancy and thank you for your advice


Livertypickle x


----------



## Dimples168

Congrats on your BFP Liverty !!! Keep up the positive thoughts... 

My HCG has dropped, so therefore it looks like it is not my time this month.... But on the bright side.. I can drink to my hearts content for NYE...


----------



## IGWIN79

Livertry , wishing you all the luck in the world hun


----------



## Livertypickle

Dimples, I'm so sorry to hear that.  Chemical pregnancy is so cruel -  I used to think I just wanted to see a BFP; now I realise that it is just the beginning of the next agonising wait.  I really hope you have better luck next time.


Sending you lots of love


Livertypickle x


----------



## Livertypickle

I'm really thinking that this is a chemical pregnancy.  I have a very strong feeling that it just isn't working.  I've had some bloods done this morning and fully expect them to be low for 18dpo


I saw my acupuncturist this morning who completely agreed with me and said that I wasn't going mad - she feels that I am still pregnant but it is not straightforward and there is a battle going on.  


I should get my results back this afternoon or possibly tomorrow.  I just don't think this is a viable pregnancy  


Livertypickle x


----------



## Dimples168

Sending some hope and prayers for your numbers to be high Liverty !!! At least some of us should end this year with some rocking news...why not it be you?


----------



## Leels

Hi everyone, I'm a late joiner as my OTD is tomorrow after ICSI 3dt on 16th December.  I've hidden myself away this 2ww as last time I got myself tied up in knots.  I've managed to get through without testing early, everything was feeling good until Tuesday (12dp3dt) when I started with a brown discharge - this has progressed to wiping red for the past two days but no proper bleed yet, still have full AF pains.  Does anyone know if this scenario could ever end up with a positive??

Good luck to everyone   

Jxx


----------



## jack2009

Livertypickle any news?? I have my fingers crossed!! xx

Leels well done you for not breaking with your test lol!! I think everyone is different, i broke and did my test 12 day post 3day 2 emby transfer as i started spotting that lasted 2 days then it became full blown period which ended today gutted bout it still but going for IUI in jan. I am not saying yours is neg as i know of a few people that have bled and its been positive!!! Fingers crossed!!

Abby xx


----------



## Livertypickle

Hi everyone


I've had a bit of a traumatic weekend - landed up in a and e on new years eve with shoulder tip pain and terrible low back pain.  They ruled out an ectopic but did confirm my fears that my little bean has not made it.  I am still waiting to physically miscarry, my body seems to want to hold on to it.


Feel quite numb really - I work with disabled babies and young children and their families and I don't think I can face going back to work next week, especially if I am still physically miscarrying- do you think it would be reasonable for me to take some sick leave?


Sending everyone lots of love and thanks for your support over the past few weeks - it really has lightened the load for me so thank you


Livertypickle x


----------



## Kerry Crabtree

yes yes yes- i think it is perfectly acceptable to have some sick leave you need time to heal and im not talking physically but emotionally.


i know that when you work with children esp disabled children as i have in the past you can struggle to take tim eoff and feel guilt when you do- but you need some time for you!



and        really sorry


----------



## jack2009

Ahh Livertypickle!!!!!!! Am so so sorry of course take time off i think the whole process of fertility treamtment is stressfull enough and ontop to mc Take time out recoup consider your options. Sending you v big hugs pm me if you like. How do they know for deff its not going to happen its just dont want to raise hopes but my best friend was told the emby wasnt viable a week later they scanned again and it was all alright! I would have thought if you were to m/c you would start bleeding relatively quickly!!! Try and stay focused on the goal ahead but obviously you need to grieve. Heres hoping our fotunes will change in 2011.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Amily

Sorry to hear about your situation, Livertypickle. Yes, you should definitely have some time off. I know we all soldier on with this but you sound like you deserve some time to deal with this. Really sorry about your horrible start to the year.


----------



## chadwick13

Liverty, I just read your profile update on the Kent forum. I'm really, really sorry. I agree with everyone else. Given your job situation, I think it would be good for you to try and get signed off for a little while. You need time to recover from this


----------



## Livertypickle

Thank you so much for all your replies and support - this infertility road is such a cruel one sometimes.


I've spoken to my manager who was wonderful and has told me to do whatever I need to do this week and she wont expect me in unless I want to come in.


Chadwickthecat - thankyou x  I read one of your other posts about rediscovering what you love about each other and how it has helped you - I thought it was a lovely posting and that's exactly what my husband and I are going to do.


Hope to see some of you on the boards in the coming months with some really positive news - you all deserve it so much


Livertypickle x


----------



## Dimples168

ahh.. Liverty.. my heart feels saddened for you. I am so glad that your manager is understanding. We all need the time to grieve.... 
It looks as though my wait is over. My AF has come and with full blown cramps. so they tell me my HCG is a 3 now and they want to start me on Clomid again as soon as it is confirmed that the HCG is 0.
Here I go again.....
Good luck and big hugs coming your way Liverty !!


----------



## Livertypickle

Thanks Dimples - sending you lots of love - and hope that there are happy times ahead for you x x x


----------



## aubergine07

Liverty    So sorry


----------



## Livertypickle

Thanks aubergine   


Hope your luck comes good soon - we've got the whole of 2011........  


Livertypickle x


----------



## IGWIN79

Liverty , i am so sorry hun i know how heartbreaking it is    it took me quit a while to get over mine 
sending you loads of cyber hugs hun


----------



## pinks79

liverty im sssoo sorry --- its so cruel isnt it -- same happened to me a few weeks ago  

2011 will be our year      

i know im not on the wait anymore but still like to nose to see how everyones doing  
xx


----------



## Livertypickle

Thanks for all the lovely messages - this is such a great board for support, I'm so grateful to you all.


Pinks - I reckon we should just keep going with the board ready for the next time round.  I noticed you were a Kent girl and self funding next time - me too   - I hope we will be cycle buddies next time


Any more for a Feb/March/April try?   Lets get the party started!!


Livertypickle x


----------



## jack2009

Me me me Livertypickle!! Just wanna get it all started!!

xx


----------



## pinks79

hoping it wont take too long to get the pennies together - have an app at chelsfield on 3rd feb -- so have more of an idea then-- def be good to go through it with a someone whose been there before 

2011 is the year for all of us


----------



## Amily

Yep, me too! Will be going for IVF again with transfer in March.


----------



## Dimples168

May we all get a BFP and high HCG numbers and safe full term pregnancies this year !!!!


----------



## jack2009

Well said Dimples!!!

AFM i went to clinic today for conultation re BFN(!! So i am booked to go back on Monday and have an hycosy done for an IUI probs at end of month. Does anyone know much about hycosy? I was going to leave it as it costs £350 and thought i should be ok since i had a baby 15 months ago but he said due to me having an emergency section its worth looking so have agreed he knows more than me so have to put my faith in him.

Also as I am using a sperm donnor i dont want to sound stupid but how would i know what i am buying is good quality not to be too blunt but it is £1000!! I know they have all the tests etc

Good luck to all xx


----------



## Livertypickle

Afternoon everyone - hope you're all doing ok today


Jack - Is a Hycosy the same as an HSG (hysterosalpingogram)?  As far as I understand they do the same thing, just wasn't sure if there was a difference.


If so:  I've had one!  I have to admit that it wasn't the most pleasant experience in the world but totally bearable for us tough IUIers and IVFers!!  I would put it on a par with egg transfer for IVF.  It only lasts about 10 minutes and gives you a good idea about tubal patency.  


Dimples - thats a great wish - I'm totally with you!


Amily, are you going for a FET in March?


Lots of love


Livertypickle x


----------



## jack2009

Hi all,

We should really start a new thread for all hopefulls the first quarter of 2011!!

Livertypickle i dont know if there is a difference i dont think so though but anyhow whats £350 on the scale of things when i am private anyway particuarly if it does show a blockage then that will put a big dampner on my IUI plans((( How you doing?


----------



## Livertypickle

Absolutely Jack- if your tubal patency is good, IUI makes absolute sense and its cheaper


But What is money... in the grand scheme of things(!)  I have paid for all of my drugs so far by selling things on ebay! - decluttering and practical and its earned me £1600!!  One day I will have my 'ebaby' and sell my story to Chat magazine (classy!)


How do we start a new thread that we can all jump to?  Does anyone know?  I don't want to lose touch with all you wonderful people; I feel I have a vested interest in your future successes  


Livertypickle x


----------



## jack2009

I dont know how to start a new thread, i am happy to cont hijaking this one. Would have thought one will get started though!


----------



## pinks79

if u go to home -- scroll down to ladies in waiting click on it then at the top it says new topic 

happy to do it -- what u want to call it 

xx


----------



## jack2009

Should we call it January, Feb and March demented ladies in waiting  or something else lol


----------



## pinks79

all set up girlies   

under ladies in waiting (2ww)  called  -- Jan, Feb and March demented ladies in waiting

look forward to chatting on there 
xxx


----------



## jack2009

Pinks i cant find it lol...but then i am not the best at computers lol


----------



## pinks79

heres the link 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=253311.0

but if you go in ladies in waiting and scroll down to under the bold writing and i think its the 2nd one down

hope u get there


----------

